# knitting tea party 8 march '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party  8 March 13

A beautiful march day  blue sky  and blinding sunlight = whispy white clouds. I had the door open for a while letting in some fresh air. Had there been a sheltered space in the sun one could almost of been sitting outdoors in the sun for a while. The weekend is to be in the mid-fifties  maybe spring is on the way after all.

My two little grandsons love to color and they are quite good for their age  they stay inside the lines better than grandpa ever did  hand/eye coordination has never been my strong point  and dont even talk about cutting something out.

I digress  coloring  so yesterday they wanted me; to get on nick,jr and see what coloring pages there were there. http://www.nickjr.com/printables/peter-rabbit-coloring-pack.jhtml Think I printed ten or twelve pages for each of them. This morning avery announced that we needed to get on grandpas computer and find more to color.

So this morning we visited http://www.educationalcoloringpages.com/dora.html# and I printed them each maybe 25 pages  told avery grandpa needed to go to the store for more paper. I have a feeling I should be doing that directly  this sounds like a coloring weekend.

The new toilet is in and working  Heidi is happy  she doesnt need to go upstairs anymore. I kept telling her she could go out behind the playhouse  she was not impressed with my ingenuity.

Im a firm believer in eating desert first to allay the fear that one might be too full with the entre to have desert. This one is worth four points  uses a ten inch springform pan and you cut it into twelve pieces  that sounds pretty small to me  think I would opt for two pieces and skip the entre.

Whipped Cream Chocolate Pie

4-1/2 ounces chocolate wafers, processed to crumbs
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
¾ cup heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 0unces bittersweet chocolate, curled with a vegetable peeler or grated

In small bowl combine cookie crumbs with melted butter until fu;lly incorporated  press into bottom of a ten inc springform pan and place in refrigerator.

In mixing bowl  with electric mixer on high  beat cream, sugar and vanilla extract until stiff peaks form  gently fold in half of chocolate.

Spoon whipped filling over prepared crust and decorate with remaining chocolate.

Refrigerate at least two hours and up to 24 hours.

When ready to serve, run a knife around edge of pan and release outer ring of springform.

Cut into twelve pieces and serve.

I think a cup of coffee would go well with this desert.

While I am experiencing spring-like conditions I realize some of you are still experiencing winter-like conditions - boston is having a snow storm  and many of you have very cold temperatures and lots of snow on the ground. The following recipe would be good for when you come in from the cold. So grab your crockpot and a crockpot liner and do the following.

Sausage, Red Beans and Rice
Yields six servings

1 16 oz package dried red beans
1 pound smoked sausage, sliced
1 cup chopped onion
¾ cup chopped parsley
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
3 garlic cloves
Hot cooked rice
Hot sauc
Chopped green onions

Rinse and sort beans  cover with water two inches above beans  soak eight hours  drain and place in 5 quart crockpot.

Sauté sausage and onion in large skillet  medium high heat five minutes or until sausage is browned and onion is tender.

Stir sausage mixture, five cups water, parsley and spices into beans  cover and cook on low for eight hours.

Mash beans with a potato masher to desired consistency.

Serve with rice and hot sauce  sprinkle with green onions.

Think this is the kind of recipe one can play with by adding or changing some ingredients  I for one would add peas and green beans  I suppose that totally changes the meaning of hot beans and rice. I just think you can take this and make it your own. Wonder what a little or a lot of cilantro would do to the recipe?

The birds certainly are active in this warmer weather  think they are enjoying it too. Keep looking for the first robin of the season  if they are smart they will wait a couple of weeks.

i forgot to spell check so i am going to apologize ahead of time for any misspellings.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  8 March 13
> 
> A beautiful march day  blue sky  and blinding sunlight = whispy white clouds. I had the door open for a while letting in some fresh air. Had there been a sheltered space in the sun one could almost of been sitting outdoors in the sun for a while. The weekend is to be in the mid-fifties  maybe spring is on the way after all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for tomorrow's dinner :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can let me know how it was.

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> you can let me know how it was.
> 
> sam
> 
> Right, well do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  8 March 13
> 
> A beautiful march day  blue sky  and blinding sunlight = whispy white clouds. I had the door open for a while letting in some fresh air. Had there been a sheltered space in the sun one could almost of been sitting outdoors in the sun for a while. The weekend is to be in the mid-fifties  maybe spring is on the way after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Love the recipes today, Sam...I think I am getting my appetite back - hooray! I definitely agree that you could change up the flavorings in the red beans & rice...my first thought is something more toward Mexican flavorings, since you mentioned cilantro...change out the sausage for chorizo (spicy Mexican sausage) or your own homemade taco meat and change out the seasonings to something like chili powder and cumin - yum, yum!!! There are lots of different things you could do - even swap out the meat for chicken. Thank you, Sam!!!

My nose feels ever so much better today...the rest can't be far behind - hooray. I don't like being down and out...guess I'm not a very patient patient  

Wishing good things to you all. My thoughts are with Marianne and her family as they help her mother grieve the loss of her fur baby. Heeling energies to you, my dear.

Zoe, heeling energy to you, as well. Feel better, my friend.

Prayers and hugs all around  

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam. We, too, had sunshine and nice temperatures...will open up the house tomorrow to air it out.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

This sausage bean and rice is a definite keeper! Ideal to pass on to my student daughter for when she is in a flat- share next year. I will have to look back at your other crockpot recipes as they will be ideal for hungry poor students who arrive home cold and hungry after a hard day at Vet. School. Thanks Sam.
We have had a mild day here in Guernsey, sunny intervals and a few rain showers, but I managed to dry 2 of my 3 loads of washing on the clothes line in the garden. Last load too late, it rained, so its in the dryer. Yesterday it was misty/ foggy all day and no planes flew. We were expecting visitors but they abandoned their plans after waiting all morning for the plane to take off from Alderney, also in fog. The forecasts for next week are for a drop in temperature, so Spring is not here yet, although there are lots of daffodils out around the island gardens, and ours is showing a lot of primroses and some violets, and our wonderful magnolia is getting ready to burst into blossom. I always wanted a magnolia so was delighted to see a big tree in our garden here in Guernsey. It has flowered early each spring every year we have been here. (That's seven, now.)
I've just started knitting another sweater for DD, this time from Knitting magazine. It's rib and cable, and looks fairly straight-forward. I'm only at the start but it should grow much faster than the last one as its chunky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well good morning.evening.afternoon or whatever it might be. Morning here- time to go and have some breakfast. I need to go to the library this morning so will go soon while it is still coolish. Unless I decide to go to the cricket again. Now that could be a good idea- I have a lot of knitting I need to finish before tomorrow! and I can't get distracted by the computer if I/m not in the house! Better hunt up a thumb gussett if I do that so I can do fingerless mittens while I am out if I decide to go. Well I need to knit them where ever I am today as I want to give them to my MIL tomorrow! But the socks are done and about 6 rounds of the cowl so the important parts are done. The mittens are extra if I have time and yarn (the yarn I will have so time is the only question now).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam the recipes are really making me hungry! I am just briefly checking in but have to get back to work. I have 6 pages from last week to finish and then catch up here. See you all when I get home. It's a lovely TOP-DOWN Day!!!!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kate--I so enjoyed the photos of Skye. I am heading for the atlas so I can pinpoint the location. (Could Google it of course but sometimes it is nice to see the whole map, for context). Would love to travel there someday. Sometimes I read the novels of D.E. Stevenson...very old-fashioned but soothing. I read one set in the Borderlands of Scotland and I believe there was mention of a crofter's cottage. Interesting to see one.

Loved the pink flower too--just nice to drink in all the vibrant color.

Gottastch and Zoe...hoping for better days soon. 

Lurker--We have a yucca in our yard...a little bit different for this area. I also enjoy the blooms but I don't think it is nearly as large as yours. Maybe because it gets filtered light.

Recipes sound delicious...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Red beans n rice sounds yummy! We have some andouille (sp?) Sausage in the freezer will get the beans! Sunny here today also, temp probably not bad but wind was chilly! Got started cutting out large quilt squares going to have left over spaghetti and knit some! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Kate--I so enjoyed the photos of Skye. I am heading for the atlas so I can pinpoint the location. (Could Google it of course but sometimes it is nice to see the whole map, for context). Would love to travel there someday. Sometimes I read the novels of D.E. Stevenson...very old-fashioned but soothing. I read one set in the Borderlands of Scotland and I believe there was mention of a crofter's cottage. Interesting to see one.
> 
> Loved the pink flower too--just nice to drink in all the vibrant color.
> 
> ...


Mine gets filtered light only at the base, but is growing prolific 'babies' all of which now reach the sunlight...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love red beans, sausage and rice and frequently fix it. The dessert sounds yummy to. DH just got home; been out of state for past 3 days. So good to have him back. He always says the time apart is just as important as our time together. How true it is too. Going to to go chit-chat with him a bit and get dinner. Will check back in later. Oh yeah, he like the hair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah gwen!

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So good to have him back. Oh yeah, he like the hair.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Yummy...............Red Beans and Rice. But, I would use a ham bone with lots of meat and fat still on saved from New Years or Easter, or just buy some good old hamhocks and cook with those beans. Add a pone of cornbread, some homemade pear relish and lots of butter oozing out of that cornbread! And some good old fresh garden tomatoes and onions and the meal is complete and fit for a king...........or queen......or both!! 

Since many of us are on "diets" of restriction of course, most of the ham fat is just a dream left from childhood. But, oh how I do love them and with all the fat that goes into it too.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pear relish---sounds delicious...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

We still have snow on the ground but it is melting fast. Sixty degree (F) temps for next week. Come on Spring! I think I will find a sunny spot to knit next week and soak it in.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sam - you are a sweet man to print all those coloring pages for the kids.

I'm having pizza cuz it's Friday. >.<

We're supposed to get rain this weekend. I may stay in & catch up on my sewing projects. I have a recipe for crockpot sloppy joes, but I'm substituting ground turkey for the beef. I've had too much heavy food this week: fried fish & chips as well as beef sliders (and a martini)...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Oh Sam the recipes are really making me hungry! I am just briefly checking in but have to get back to work. I have 6 pages from last week to finish and then catch up here. See you all when I get home. It's a lovely TOP-DOWN Day!!!!!


That right! I had forgotten your little roadster. Have fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love red beans, sausage and rice and frequently fix it. The dessert sounds yummy to. DH just got home; been out of state for past 3 days. So good to have him back. He always says the time apart is just as important as our time together. How true it is too. Going to to go chit-chat with him a bit and get dinner. Will check back in later. Oh yeah, he like the hair.


Glad he likes the hair- and that he is back safely. I might try and ring DH and see how things are going with his mother! 
Well thingas are going OK= she is coping witht ehdays and only starting to lose it at night. But htey have managed to have a great time. Found the house that his mother grew up in. And able to go and see it and David and his aunt went into he shearing shed (his mother didn't want to face any snakes that might have been there) and saw where there their brothers had carved names into the walls etc so it has been just what David was hoping when he arranged these few days away for his Mum and aunt. They also caught with with extended family who live in the area still and are foo to another area today befroe heading back to MILs place so she can relax (well not that she ever relaxes) before the big party tomorrow. Officially for her daughters 50th but unofficially her 90th (everyone knows she is 90 but she is still denying it so it just her birthday). BUt with the 50th a couple of weeks ago it has been possible to do both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have just had some water falling fromthe sky- whether it will be enough to even register we are yet to find out. Just harad the forcast and there are one or two showers forcast so maybe a little more. Made it downstairs for breakfast but didn't actually make it as far as breakfast- came back up for somthing but can't remember what!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Love red beans, sausage and rice and frequently fix it. The dessert sounds yummy to. DH just got home; been out of state for past 3 days. So good to have him back. He always says the time apart is just as important as our time together. How true it is too. Going to to go chit-chat with him a bit and get dinner. Will check back in later. Oh yeah, he like the hair.
> ...


How lovely that your DH is seeing to his mother this way. What a lovely thing to do for her (and for him, the way it sounds)  Tomorrow will be festive for all involved. Please share any photos you receive...maybe remind DH to be taking photos (men kinda don't think about that stuff)...good memories!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Sam
The red beans and rice sounds great, but I had already planned a crock pot full of pozole for this weekend. It's so cold, rainy and blustery that something hot really sounds good. It's the time of year when spring seems too far away, but no doubt we'll soon be complaining of the heat!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Recipes sound great Sam; think they will be supper on Sunday evening.

DonnieK, your menu has made my mouth water. I have had only a couple pieces of toast today as yesterday my stomach went into a revolt and i thought it best to give it a rest. Do you have the recipe for Pear Relish? I love pears.

I'm trying to get my sugar levels under control. I have been very negligent in both diet and medications. Yesterday when I finally checked it, it was 453. A bit high, wouldn't you say?? I think I can do OK with the sweets, but I've never met a carb I didn't like!

Weather was pretty nice today, but there was a strong wind. Not quite 'top-down' temperatures yet for me and my VW.

How do you all sort and store your patterns? I have so many that need to be filed in some way or another. I have some in binders, some in a 5x7 card file, some in manila folders and some on a memory stick. All in all, there are probably a thousand or more patterns. And, as soon as I see another pattern, gotta have it, too.

Hope that you are all well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


What a little charmer, she is, Rookie!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How adorable! I hope that the tubes work, and that she will feel better, and that her parents can get some much needed rest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's our living doll!!



Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm trying to get my sugar levels under control. I have been very negligent in both diet and medications. Yesterday when I finally checked it, it was 453. A bit high, wouldn't you say?? I think I can do OK with the sweets, but I've never met a carb I didn't like!


Clearly you have a different scale for blood glucose levels than we do- or you would be dead! Our normal fasting is around 4-6


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

[/quote]

Clearly you have a different scale for blood glucose levels than we do- or you would be dead! Our normal fasting is around 4-6[/quote]

My daily fasting level on my meter is supposed to be between 100 and 120. I confess that I don't know what those numbers represent. The AC1 test that she does quarterly is supposed to be 6. None of this makes any sense to me; I am the original ostrich with my head in the sand.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just jumped over. I'll catch up after Blue Bloods. Xo to all


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> My daily fasting level on my meter is supposed to be between 100 and 120. I confess that I don't know what those numbers represent. The AC1 test that she does quarterly is supposed to be 6. None of this makes any sense to me; I am the original ostrich with my head in the sand.


Um, yes, that's very high--I hope it is coming down now and quickly. 120 was the number we were given as well for the high end of normal. Do take care of you!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > My daily fasting level on my meter is supposed to be between 100 and 120. I confess that I don't know what those numbers represent. The AC1 test that she does quarterly is supposed to be 6. None of this makes any sense to me; I am the original ostrich with my head in the sand.
> ...


Yesterday it was 430. That scared me, so I think I want to see a nutritionist to get me back on the straight and narrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Please do get it under control, it is not good to leave it this high.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam thank you for the cloloring pages, I will have to print some out for Seth when he is here next. 
The receipts sound very good will have to try them out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I think that's a great idea. They're usually very helpful!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


She is adorable!! Hope they all get some relief


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

double post sorry!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just back from our mall walk necessitated by rain. On the way to Scottsdale, we encountered heavy rain and thunder. The mall was crowded as everyone else was also escaping the weather. There were a lot of kids with a day off school plus a goodly number of baseball fans whose games got rained out. In some places it was like walking an obstacle course.

Love red beans and rice. I usually get a chicken andouille sausage to go with it.
Rookie-DGD is a little doll-love the look.

Healing thoughts to all of you who are under the weather.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

A misty, grey day here today. Was hoping for more sunshine, but we do need rain. Real rain to be here tomorrow and Sunday. For those of you who love the cheese biscuits at Red Lobster, my son-in-law picked up a big box of the mix for them in Sam's. It has three packages of ten in it to make the biscuits. One adds cheese, water, butter & the package of mix. He states that they are delicious. Our host, Sam's dessert sounds very good, but would you believe that one of the two pans I don't have is a spring-form. The other is a bundt pan. Made chili this week, so think I've had enough of beans for right now. Hope you all have a good weekend and get to do lots of knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad i'm not the only one that walks into a room and then wonders why i'm there.

sam



darowil said:


> We have just had some water falling fromthe sky- whether it will be enough to even register we are yet to find out. Just harad the forcast and there are one or two showers forcast so maybe a little more. Made it downstairs for breakfast but didn't actually make it as far as breakfast- came back up for somthing but can't remember what!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


What a little sweetheart, Rookie. I'm sure all will sleep better tonight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

raybo - good to see you at the knitting tea party - we love new people stopping by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.,

sam



Raybo said:


> Hi Sam
> The red beans and rice sounds great, but I had already planned a crock pot full of pozole for this weekend. It's so cold, rainy and blustery that something hot really sounds good. It's the time of year when spring seems too far away, but no doubt we'll soon be complaining of the heat!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly you have a different scale for blood glucose levels than we do- or you would be dead! Our normal fasting is around 4-6[/quote]

My daily fasting level on my meter is supposed to be between 100 and 120. I confess that I don't know what those numbers represent. The AC1 test that she does quarterly is supposed to be 6. None of this makes any sense to me; I am the original ostrich with my head in the sand.[/quote]

Sounds dangerouselly high if that is common for you. Is that your fasting one? If so doing something about your diet is essential immediately- not simply when you get around to it I'm sorry to say. And even if it wasn't fasting it is still way too high. Anyway Zoe will be on at some time and she will know much more than me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - i think they will see a big difference. i think everyone will experience stress relief and soothing sleep.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening, all. Just after I posted about not getting a call to work that they called me. Picked up the freight at 6 pm but it doesn't have to be in Alabama until Monday morning. So back to my DD2's house till Sunday noon. 
GD2 came over this afternoon to do laundry at her mom's house. She needed to go see a client so I got to babysit Emmett for an hour. Such a good baby, til his momma got back. Then decided to fuss. I had to leave so momma was on her own. 
Hope everyone is doing well for the weekend. Healing wishes to those who need them. 
Red beans and rice, yummy. Chocolate pie, oh my. My DD2 is making chicken soup this weekend.

Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


Beautiful family, love the smile on both of them.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm glad i'm not the only one that walks into a room and then wonders why i'm there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm glad i'm not the only one that walks into a room and then wonders why i'm there.
> ...


Double Ditto :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


triple that!!! been there and have no troubles believing that I will take that walk again! :shock: *chuckles and laughter* Zoe  :lol:

It is called the "here-afters" cause I dont know what I am here after!!! hahaha :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

and I was right about the water falling fromt he shy- no mopre and it hasn't registered. Won't be going to he cricket- need to do too many things including blocking the stuff I fisnish today so decided not to waste time. Maryanned asked me to go there for th enight- but when I rang back and said I just relasied that me (on foot) needed to include foam mats etc she agreed that taking hte wwalk tomorrow morning minus the extra things was much more practical. However I must get awy from this computer as my essential knitting is downstairs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


I like that, LOL LOL, their are so many of us :-D


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


She's a doll!! I do hope the tubes do the job so she won't have any look other than crinkle nose smiles. (Mommy's pretty too  )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I guess it would more cause for alarm if we found ourselves somewhere else and don't even remember that we had a reason for going there rather than an attack of the here-afters!


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

lol,Zoe,hadn't heard that one;but soooo true.
Well, I didn't make it @ 6 pm,my son stops by to see me after he gets off work on Mon. & Fri. I had lots to tell him about ktp he(Ken) set me up a folder so that helps,plus Kathy walked me through the rest,'cause I was having trouble finding the page(or what ever u call it),now I can read all the back pages & that will get me a little more clear as to who is who.
Once a month my Ken & his wife take me out for a date -night,tomorrow we're going out to eat & to a movie,going to see
Identity Theft with the gal that plays Molly on tv's Mike & Molly.
Every one have a good night 
Carlene


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe, hope you feel better soon. My fm seems to have settled now that winter storm passed.

NanaCaren and Kate, thank you for pics. We love pics.

Sam, red beans and rice will go in folder. I too made chili this week. Well defrosted some I had made earlier.

Sassyjoy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....she's so fun to watch. You can see the smile coming in the twinkle in her eyes and the crinkling of her nose before the mouth smiles. DDIL is a gorgeous lady inside and out...so wonderful to have her join our family.



KatyNora said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Ditto!!!! BTW, Sue, if you have a smart phone, there's a free Android app called OnTrack Diabetes. You can enter your glucose readings, meds, blood pressure - whatever numbers you're supposed to keep track of - and the app will show graphs and numeric reports tracking your progress. It even gives an estimated A1C reading.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl, my DH called me about 4:00 from the coffee shop outside Nordstroms at Fashion Square and said that he has never seen so many people in the mall and we have been here for 17 years!
Everything outside was cancelled today. Everyone must have gone to the mall. 

Pontuf

uote=purl2diva]Just back from our mall walk necessitated by rain. On the way to Scottsdale, we encountered heavy rain and thunder. The mall was crowded as everyone else was also escaping the weather. There were a lot of kids with a day off school plus a goodly number of baseball fans whose games got rained out. In some places it was like walking an obstacle course.

Love red beans and rice. I usually get a chicken andouille sausage to go with it.
Rookie-DGD is a little doll-love the look.

Healing thoughts to all of you who are under the weather.[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL LOL, very funny.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I eavesdrop here occasionally andyour recipes are always awesome. Thanks for the postings. Always entertaining.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day for me. I felt so good at home today. Rainey and cold, but tomorrow well be a good day no rain or snow, like today. Hopefully I will get out for a while. Gets lonely some time at home alone. Be blessed and healing to all that are in need, with joy added to it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

books said:


> I eavesdrop here occasionally andyour recipes are always awesome. Thanks for the postings. Always entertaining.


Books, we're so glad you've spoken up and joined us. You know now that we are a friendly and caring group here. Please drop in as often as you have time. Any topic, any time--we just try to be civil and tolerant of everyone else's beliefs, opinions or family situations.

There's always room for you at Sam's table, so comeback often, please?

Several of us are named Joy, so we try to remember to identify ourselves a little more specifically--I'm Ohio Joy.

Have a good day/night/rest.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome in, Books  Are you working on a fun knitting project right now that you'd like to tell us about?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is precious Rookie and so glad she got through the surgery well.



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome books! Feel free to join in the chatter. We're a friendly and caring group and always welcome newbies to the tea party. As our host Sam says, there's always a chair waiting for you and a cuppa in the the teapot.



books said:


> I eavesdrop here occasionally andyour recipes are always awesome. Thanks for the postings. Always entertaining.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't eavesdrop any longer books - now that you have stopped by for you first cuppa - that means you have to keep coming back - and you know what - we would love to see you as often as you can stop by - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - not don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



books said:


> I eavesdrop here occasionally andyour recipes are always awesome. Thanks for the postings. Always entertaining.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-) 

I'm currently working on a feather and fan afghan. I've only got about a third of the way knitted, so I've got a ways to go. I started it on March 1 and have set a goal to be done with it by the end of the month.

I am from Kingsport, TN. That is in the northeastern part of the state. Today we actually saw blue sky and sunshine for a change. Supposed to be 70 degrees on Sunday. Am starting to feel a case of spring fever coming on!

I enjoyed my visit with you. Is there a link I should remember to come back next week or where do I find you?

Terri


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I've been reading for the last couple of weeks, but every time I go to say something my little GD starts to fuss - I think that she wants all my attention on her - then by the time I come home in the evening I've forgotten what I wanted to say or I fall asleep in my recliner with my laptop and needles.
DH and I just got back from watching our 2 oldest grandsons in their school play. They are both 17 (step-brothers) and have been acting for the last 5 years or so. They did "Into the Woods"; Anthony was Jack - of Jack and the beanstalk - and Kenny was the Wolf (from Little Red Riding Hood) and also Cinderella's Prince. They were both very good and, yes, I'm a very proud grandma!!! Anthony thinks that he'd like to major in Drama when he goes to college. He really is a very good actor - I guess we'll see what happens.
Well, DH went to bed almost as soon as we got home, but I 
needed to unwind a little, so I thought I'd catch up to the Tea Party and relax my brain before I go to bed - that play was a little intense!
Prayers for all who need them - hope to see you all tomorrow (or I should say later today). Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-)
> 
> I'm currently working on a feather and fan afghan. I've only got about a third of the way knitted, so I've got a ways to go. I started it on March 1 and have set a goal to be done with it by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Having posted, you should automatically be 'watching' the Knitting Tea Party. I am finding I have to make sure that it stays on 'watch' but you should also be able to find us if you check your 'watched topics' at the top of the page.
We are around most of the week, and often at most times of day, because we are spread over the globe. 
Welcome to Sam's table! he always has a pot brewing, and a spare chair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I've been reading for the last couple of weeks, but every time I go to say something my little GD starts to fuss - I think that she wants all my attention on her - then by the time I come home in the evening I've forgotten what I wanted to say or I fall asleep in my recliner with my laptop and needles.
> DH and I just got back from watching our 2 oldest grandsons in their school play. They are both 17 (step-brothers) and have been acting for the last 5 years or so. They did "Into the Woods"; Anthony was Jack - of Jack and the beanstalk - and Kenny was the Wolf (from Little Red Riding Hood) and also Cinderella's Prince. They were both very good and, yes, I'm a very proud grandma!!! Anthony thinks that he'd like to major in Drama when he goes to college. He really is a very good actor - I guess we'll see what happens.
> Well, DH went to bed almost as soon as we got home, but I
> needed to unwind a little, so I thought I'd catch up to the Tea Party and relax my brain before I go to bed - that play was a little intense!
> Prayers for all who need them - hope to see you all tomorrow (or I should say later today). Paula


Hi! good to see you back!


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.

I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.

Hope you can squeeze one more at the table!!! I love tea.
Blessings to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> 
> I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.
> 
> ...


Sam always has room for another chair at the table, along with a brew of tea or coffee, and a kind word for all newcomers! Welcome!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Now I am behind on 2 KTPs! Busy day at school. Then I watched my Mavs play and my DD's high school basketball game at the state tournament. They lost, but my DS and BIL's high school won. They are playing in the finals tomorrow. It would be great if they won as it would be a repeat from last year. Their coach won the Texas Basketball Coach of the Year. That is a great honor and well deserved. He is a very nice man. Going to my mom's tomorrow, so I will be even further behind! Until tomorrow evening, good night and good health!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Now I am behind on 2 KTPs! Busy day at school. Then I watched my Mavs play and my DD's high school basketball game at the state tournament. They lost, but my DS and BIL's high school won. They are playing in the finals tomorrow. It would be great if they won as it would be a repeat from last year. Their coach won the Texas Basketball Coach of the Year. That is a great honor and well deserved. He is a very nice man. Going to my mom's tomorrow, so I will be even further behind! Until tomorrow evening, good night and good health!


Pammie- even though you may want to read how everyone is, we do understand that not everyone can spare the time! Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-)
> ...


Thanks, Julie!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big welcome to SSK1953, Truthandlight, and a welcome back to Grandmapaula! We love new and returning folks; the more diversity the better! Hope you share some of your knitting and/or crochet projects with us. We also love recipes and sharing our lives with each other. Glad to see you folks found us and are joining in.

Well, it is quite late so I'm headed to bed. We're off to a chatty start as usual so I'll have to catch up in the morning.
Night all or as the case may be for some good morning!
Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big welcome to SSK1953, Truthandlight, and a welcome backe to Grandmapaula! We love new and returning folks; the more diversity the better! Hope you share some of your knitting and/or crochet projects with us. We also love recipes and sharing our lives with each other. Glad to see you folks found us and are joining in.

Well, it is quite late so I'm headed to bed. We're off to a chatty start as usual so I'll have to catch up in the morning.
Night all or as the case may be for some good morning!
Gweniepooh


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Just listening to Ramblings on Radio4 where this week the presenter is litter picking along an otherwise pretty country lane. She normally joins someone on a walk/ hike and chats to them along the way, but this was focussing on the litter they were clearing - really should have been depressing, but at least someone cares enough to remove it. 
I hope everyone wakes / has woken to a good Saturday. Lovely to meet you SSK1953 and Truthandlight, do join in when you have time. We all like to hear each others news. 
Now listening to Farming Today, on chicken farming today. I'm still in bed using OHs iPad while he is still asleep, bless him. Will make a pot of tea soon and serve it in bed, along with my tea from Sam's magic teapot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ssk - we are under the chit-chat heading - usually at the top but sometimes you have to hunt - also if you check to watch this topic notifications should come to your email - or click on your watched topics and you will find it there - or pm me and i'll give you the url.

we are so glad you joinged us ssk - hope you had a good time and that you will join us again real soon. there is always fresh tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



ssk1953 said:


> Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-)
> 
> I'm currently working on a feather and fan afghan. I've only got about a third of the way knitted, so I've got a ways to go. I started it on March 1 and have set a goal to be done with it by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

truth and light - we are so glad you joined us - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we love new members and hope you will visit us as often as possible. we'll be looking for you.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> 
> I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm about ready to fall off my chair - think that means i should go to bed. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ssk1953, books and truthandlight welcome! Hi Gandapaula! Glad you have joined us for a cup of tea. Soon you will see an updated picture from our Lurker/Julie of her amazing yucca plant that came out of nowhere and is growing like crazy. Please share with us your WIPs and thoughts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Careful Sam. Too Many of us have been falling lately. Better get out of that chair and off to bed.

Two really good recipes! Two of my favorites Sam. Thanks for posting.

Sometimes (maybe once a year) DH and I eat backwards. We start with dessert and go backwards, each course at a different restaurant, each item one of our favorites. i.e. I love the beignets at Grand Luxe, and carpaccio appetizer at Flemings, salad at AhSoh, chicken fried steak at TexAZ....

It's pouring again and loud thunder! DH says it's going to rain all day tomorrow too. Purl2diva, guess it's another mall day.  Oh dear LOUD thunder! The trees and plants are loving this. Thankfully no more hail. Lots of snow north of us in Flagstaff. We may just have to drive up there to ski and sled. It's less than a 2 hour drive. You gotta love Arizona!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poor Pontuf, had to go outside in pouring rain and now he's all wet. I threw some beach towels in the dryer and dried him off. His little tail is a waggin'.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning 7:45am on another wet miserable Saturday morning, it has rained almost non stop for 3 days and enough is enough, it is supposed to continue for a another week :hunf: definitely a stay at home day, It's Mothers Day in the UK tomorrow so no doubt there will be visitors,better bake some cookies and scones this afternoon.
Hugs and healing thoughts for any who need them ((((hugs))))
Sam the recipe's look good,thanks


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch glad you are feeling better and that your appetite is coming back. Sam's recipes should be a big help.

Zoe. I hope you are feeling better.

Gwenie, have you recovered from your fall?
Sandy, how are your knees? Better I hope.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day on Sunday to all you mums in the UK!

   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This just came up in my email

free crochet pattern

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/dmc-heart-pattern.pdf


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning 7:45am on another wet miserable Saturday morning, it has rained almost non stop for 3 days and enough is enough, it is supposed to continue for a another week :hunf: definitely a stay at home day, It's Mothers Day in the UK tomorrow so no doubt there will be visitors,better bake some cookies and scones this afternoon.
> Hugs and healing thoughts for any who need them ((((hugs))))
> Sam the recipe's look good,thanks


Commiserations on the deluge from the other end of the British Isles! It's fairly bright here, was sunny when I got up but is now getting a bit misty, but warm at 12C. Possible showers in the afternoon but very still at present so I'm off onto the garden soon, hope to knit in the afternoon if any spare time.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


I so envy anyone with a good LYS nearby ours is awful to say the least so I travel to either Dunfermline,Burntisland or Lochgelly to find anything half decent but none of them hold classes, more's the pity


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> ssk - we are under the chit-chat heading - usually at the top but sometimes you have to hunt - also if you check to watch this topic notifications should come to your email - or click on your watched topics and you will find it there - or pm me and i'll give you the url.
> 
> we are so glad you joinged us ssk - hope you had a good time and that you will join us again real soon. there is always fresh tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> ...


Oh that is a shame, I am lucky it is also a coffee shop and craft boutique. The owner Trisha retired from education and is delighted to be working in crafts, she makes all the items sold in the boutique, she is so talented I am always amazed at what she can make. Perhaps you will need to suggest to your wool shop that they hold workshops, it is a nice sideline. We have a stitch&bitch every Monday evening and it is amazing how good it is for her business with selling coffee/cake and the wool- you have to do all you can to boost business with the present economic climate. Plus there does seem to be a lot of people wanting to learn knitting, sewing , crochet etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


She's gorgeous! Hope all is well now for her, wee soul.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This just came up in my email
> 
> free crochet pattern
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/dmc-heart-pattern.pdf


How cute! Must do that.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

We must move our clocks ahead one hour tonight. Every time we have to change the time, it takes me about a week to get re-adjusted. At least it's a sign that Spring is on the way. I'm have to finish a pair of heavy socks for DH then it's time ti start the light socks for the warm months. He does not like " store bought" socks. I also have to bead a head piece for an elk skull, " European mount". It hangs down the front of the skull from the antlers. It seems people like to have them decorated. Keeps me busy and a little money coming in also. 

Hello to the new folks and welcome back to those returning. The more the better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning 7:45am on another wet miserable Saturday morning, it has rained almost non stop for 3 days and enough is enough, it is supposed to continue for a another week :hunf: definitely a stay at home day, It's Mothers Day in the UK tomorrow so no doubt there will be visitors,better bake some cookies and scones this afternoon.
> Hugs and healing thoughts for any who need them ((((hugs))))
> Sam the recipe's look good,thanks


We're only a couple of hours drive from each other, Agnes and yet the weather can be so different. Up in Skye at the beginning of the week it was cold, but bright and dry. Since we came home on Thursday it's been blowing a gale, but not much rain and it's dry again today!
Hope you (and all other UK KPers) have a nice Mother's Day tomorrow. I'm going for lunch with elder DS, his partner (her 1st Mother's Day), her parents and my DH - oh, and of course my darling Luke! Got a lovely, soppy "Best Mum Ever" card from my other DS yesterday which he ruined by writing inside of it, "Last time Susan (his fiancee) picks a card for me!" :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ssk1953, books and truthandlight welcome! Hi Gandapaula! Glad you have joined us for a cup of tea. Soon you will see an updated picture from our Lurker/Julie of her amazing yucca plant that came out of nowhere and is growing like crazy. Please share with us your WIPs and thoughts.


Too early to see it yet- but I have high hopes of what it may have achieved over night! good time for a cuppa- while the world is quiet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Wish someone would do similar here. We could use some of your rain!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Huh the one LYS owner in this town doesn't even speak to customers except to say what they are due......don't shop there any more,bad service bad customer relations bad select of yarn,am surprised it is still in business


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS--do you know anything about the supposed 'Viking sunstone' which was the subject of a article in the USA Today news here yesterday? The 'stone' was found on or near Alderney. That's what caught my attention.

The fellow who made the discovery believes it to be a calcite piece used to navigate by the way sun-, moon-, whatever-light refracts through the piece. It all sounded quite interesting, anyway.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Seeing we got 15" of wet snow...the birds will be porridgeing for anything they can find..I threw out cracker crumbs and left over potato chips..they eat greedily as they don't know when the next freebie will come. The recipes sound like winners will give them both a try. Kids like to color that's one thing that hasn't gone out of style, it's great that you supply the printed matter for them..Have a good day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi good day here, lots of sun, clear NO RAIN, yaaaaaaaa, second cup of coffee, ready to do shopping and them make red beans and rice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Ditto!!!! BTW, Sue, if you have a smart phone, there's a free Android app called OnTrack Diabetes. You can enter your glucose readings, meds, blood pressure - whatever numbers you're supposed to keep track of - and the app will show graphs and numeric reports tracking your progress. It even gives an estimated A1C reading.


I think I have a smart phone - it's smarter than i am for sure! I will see about downloading the app as soon as my daughter wakes up to show me how to do it. (It's sad to be so un-techonological in this day and age!) Thank you for the information. 
I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big welcome to SSK1953, Truthandlight, and a welcome back to Grandmapaula! We love new and returning folks; the more diversity the better! Hope you share some of your knitting and/or crochet projects with us. We also love recipes and sharing our lives with each other. Glad to see you folks found us and are joining in.
> Gweniepooh


Ditto! We are always happy to share a cuppa. The table expands so there is always room for more new friends.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Agnescr, thanks for the link. It is a pretty little hanging, and looks do-able.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Off to walk the cat, and then to the gym. See you later!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I've been reading for the last couple of weeks, but every time I go to say something my little GD starts to fuss - I think that she wants all my attention on her - then by the time I come home in the evening I've forgotten what I wanted to say or I fall asleep in my recliner with my laptop and needles.
> DH and I just got back from watching our 2 oldest grandsons in their school play. They are both 17 (step-brothers) and have been acting for the last 5 years or so. They did "Into the Woods"; Anthony was Jack - of Jack and the beanstalk - and Kenny was the Wolf (from Little Red Riding Hood) and also Cinderella's Prince. They were both very good and, yes, I'm a very proud grandma!!! Anthony thinks that he'd like to major in Drama when he goes to college. He really is a very good actor - I guess we'll see what happens.
> Well, DH went to bed almost as soon as we got home, but I
> needed to unwind a little, so I thought I'd catch up to the Tea Party and relax my brain before I go to bed - that play was a little intense!
> Prayers for all who need them - hope to see you all tomorrow (or I should say later today). Paula


hi GrandmaPaula! nice to see you drop by again. I believe that belated birthday wishes are in order for you!!! Happy birthday and do tell us how you celebrated! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, you really do need a seat belt on that chair of yours so that you dont tumble out of it before you are ready to do so! hmmmm, found that I can tumble quite nicely if it is a planned tumble! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi ssk1953 (Terri) glad you popped in for a sip of tea! Nice that you joined us for some conversation! We do love many voices in the discussions at the virtual tea parlour. 

Welcome to all others too!

Seems we have a Colorado low system that has moved in overnight to my area. Lots of snow in this snowstorm. hahaah, but better snow now than in the summer!!! Supposed to only get 4 inches of the white stuff


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, there's loads of colouring pages and suggestions for crafts for the boys at this site. I used to use them when I was still teaching as reward sheets.
http://www.crayola.com/


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday I was caught up, today I'm 8 pages behind, no, probably 18 behind because of you who post at night! I'll stop in and read for short periods today as I'm trying to clean out the mud/dog/storage room. I've gotten into an organizing mode and it feels like I'll be climbing Mt. everest!! I would love to know what it is like to know everything I have and where it is. Is that possible??? I hope so! It's 2 places mainly the storage room and our attic, there is where the hard work is, do I really need all that stuff???!! I don't think so!
Sam, my grand kids love to color and draw too the coloring page link will be very helpful. They also love to draw which brings to mind another organizing challenge, the craft cupboard!! Oh well, before I know it it will be time to plant gardens! Also the recipes sound yummy!! I love cream pies and also red beans and rice!
We've got our 4th sunny day in a row! and for North Ohio that's amazing!!Fine with me!!
Gwennie, so glad your husband liked your hair! Maybe they like us to do little unexpected things like that sometimes?
I'm glad the GD tubes were put in successfully, and I'm sorry for the one who lost her fur baby, so hard!
I'm going to get started now so I can finish something today and still keep caught up with the posts!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


Two beautiful ladies...seems like DGD took the surgery in stride...hope this gives all of them some relief.
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all! I've been reading for the last couple of weeks, but every time I go to say something my little GD starts to fuss - I think that she wants all my attention on her - then by the time I come home in the evening I've forgotten what I wanted to say or I fall asleep in my recliner with my laptop and needles.
> ...


Thanks, Zoe! Birthday was back in Dec. , had a great day, saw all my family except 2 GDs, one working and one at college,older DD had a family dinner and DH took me out for dinner in Jan. It's just too hard to get out during the holidays, so we stretch out the celebration!
Today is one of the GDs birthday- Annette is 19 and Mon. is Kenny's 17th. This is our mega-birthday week- 4 family birthdays in 6 days from the 5th to the 11th!! DH and I are about to leave to go birthday and grocery shopping - that ought to break this weeks budget LOL!
Well, DH is giving me the "get off the computer" glare, so I guess I'd better brush my teeth and head out into the sunshine - at least I think that big light in the sky is called. prayers for all, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to all the newbies and the 'used to be' lurkers!! LOL! Sam, as our gracious host, always has room at the table and a cup of your favorite whether it's tea or coffee!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> TNS--do you know anything about the supposed 'Viking sunstone' which was the subject of a article in the USA Today news here yesterday? The 'stone' was found on or near Alderney. That's what caught my attention.
> 
> The fellow who made the discovery believes it to be a calcite piece used to navigate by the way sun-, moon-, whatever-light refracts through the piece. It all sounded quite interesting, anyway.
> 
> Ohio Joy


After seeing your post, Joy, I don't read the USA TODAY but one of the blogs I follow was posting about it...Samurai Knitter, if you're interested in her take on it. She'd read an article a while back about the 'Sunstones' and had a link to that. She's funny but has a bit of a potty-mouth. I don't mind that since she always makes me smile!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, June. I lived in Suffolk for several years--a long time ago.

The USA Today comes up with my server window when I start up the computer. That item just happened to catch my eye and sounded intriguing.

Our poster, TNS, is from Alderney, if you hadn't noticed that.

I'm checking out Samuri Knitter now.

Have a great day. Back later; I'm trying to play catch up with the 20 plus inches I frogged at knitting group on Thursday. My sweater was already 5" too wide and that was just the back section!! Oh, gee, what a disappointment!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-)
> 
> I'm currently working on a feather and fan afghan. I've only got about a third of the way knitted, so I've got a ways to go. I started it on March 1 and have set a goal to be done with it by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Welcome in, Terri! Glad to have you take a seat at the Knitting Tea Party table


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I've been reading for the last couple of weeks, but every time I go to say something my little GD starts to fuss - I think that she wants all my attention on her - then by the time I come home in the evening I've forgotten what I wanted to say or I fall asleep in my recliner with my laptop and needles.
> DH and I just got back from watching our 2 oldest grandsons in their school play. They are both 17 (step-brothers) and have been acting for the last 5 years or so. They did "Into the Woods"; Anthony was Jack - of Jack and the beanstalk - and Kenny was the Wolf (from Little Red Riding Hood) and also Cinderella's Prince. They were both very good and, yes, I'm a very proud grandma!!! Anthony thinks that he'd like to major in Drama when he goes to college. He really is a very good actor - I guess we'll see what happens.
> Well, DH went to bed almost as soon as we got home, but I
> needed to unwind a little, so I thought I'd catch up to the Tea Party and relax my brain before I go to bed - that play was a little intense!
> Prayers for all who need them - hope to see you all tomorrow (or I should say later today). Paula


Welcome back, Paula. Glad you joined in today. As you know, we are a chatty bunch and love to share what we are stitching as well as recipes and what's going on in our lives


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> 
> I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.
> 
> ...


Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This just came up in my email
> 
> free crochet pattern
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/dmc-heart-pattern.pdf


Very cute hearts, agnes...thanks for posting


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes very cute hearts, thanks Agnes

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > This just came up in my email
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I am finally back among the living! I am feeling much better and have only had one bad coughing spell this morning so far...hooray! 

DH thought it would be a good idea to go to the auto show and then to watch some college baseball at the Metrodome...I don't think so. He can go, if he wants. Kitty Cocoa and I will stay tucked in right here, thank you very much  

I'm actually wanting a cup of coffee today so think I will indulge


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better Kathy!


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Glad you're feeling better Kathy!


Welcome back to the land of the living,keep getting better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning almost noon everyone! Boy did I sleep in today. That's what happens when I stay up so late. Glad to see you're feeling much better Gottastch. It's supposed to get up to 64F today and the sun is shining; only 48 right now. 

I've been working on a scarf and it is giving me fits. It truly is a simple pattern; even classified as easy-intermediate but every time I get to the 3rd time of doing the patterned repeat (7 rows) I end up short a stitch about half way through. I've put in lifelines, changed needle sizes and weight/type of yarn, and counted after every row and can not for the life of me find where I am messing up. Frogged it again last night and am going to give it my 100% attention today, no other knitting but it and if I still can not get it I'll go for help. 

Thinking of making your beans, rice, and sausage tonight Sam. May have to substitute black beans for the red beans but it will still be good. I've had to do that before.

Well, I'm off to start the scarf again. Wish me luck! Will check back on you chatty folks later. Stay healthy; oh Pontuf you asked if I'd recovered from my fall....yes and thank you for remembering me. Fortunately I tend to heal quickly. See you all later!
Gwen


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning almost noon everyone! Boy did I sleep in today. That's what happens when I stay up so late. Glad to see you're feeling much better Gottastch. It's supposed to get up to 64F today and the sun is shining; only 48 right now.
> 
> I've been working on a scarf and it is giving me fits. It truly is a simple pattern; even classified as easy-intermediate but every time I get to the 3rd time of doing the patterned repeat (7 rows) I end up short a stitch about half way through. I've put in lifelines, changed needle sizes and weight/type of yarn, and counted after every row and can not for the life of me find where I am messing up. Frogged it again last night and am going to give it my 100% attention today, no other knitting but it and if I still can not get it I'll go for help.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the well wishes!!!!!

Good luck with your knitting today, Gwen. If all else fails, post the pattern rows here and maybe we can all put our heads together to see where the trouble might be. We are a persistent bunch, if nothing else


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

What a week it was! the weather in Alberta was not showing cold temperatures but when you go outside the wind would bite your face. I think it got into the people too I work at a hospital and every day more and more people being admitted, refusing to be admitted and down right angry in some cases!! Friday was the worst, but it's over today the sun is shining no wind yet beautiful outside. My dog won't leave me alone till I walk him which is a good thing and I'm going to crochet a sock monkey for my friend that is havin hard times!!! Thank god for Saturday!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Ditto for me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


Looking good, wow it has really sprouted up.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.
> ...


It is growing outwards and upwards, from where I am sitting it nearly tops next doors roof!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

CarleneK said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're feeling better Kathy!
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Love it!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


The next step will be when the 5 babies flower! I wonder how many years that will take?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This just came up in my email
> 
> free crochet pattern
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/dmc-heart-pattern.pdf


Agnescr, that is so cute, I copied it into my I-books, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.
> ...


WOW! Something's about to happen, looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I reckon it looks pretty good!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, June. I lived in Suffolk for several years--a long time ago.
> 
> The USA Today comes up with my server window when I start up the computer. That item just happened to catch my eye and sounded intriguing.
> 
> ...


I noticed!! I had read about the Sun Stones somewhere quite a while back. It's intriquing....Earlier peoples had their own way of doing things without our technology!
Suffolk is fairly close to me..about 30 miles or less. It's really grown from a fairly small town to a city in the last decade. And I'm not counting the fact that what was the surrounding county became incorporated into the city of Suffolk a while back. So it's pretty large land-wise but still a lot of rural areas.
JuneK


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> ...


There is a very good LYS close to me, but I don't care for the people who run it, they seem very pushy and follow you around the store. Guess they don't like browsers. Also the prices are very high, I only go there if I need something very special, most of the time I end up in the big craft stores and try to find similar things at a better price.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Isn't it wonderful the children have a Gramps who can download coloring pages. Brave New World. 
I would have been coloring and reading all the time. 
Interesting to me that the Pasadena Recovery Center site is right in my hometown, Pasadena, CA. 
Just recovering from a little engagement party for my dearest nephew, pizza, lasagna, garlic bread, etc., so I will save the Chocolate Pie and Sausage recipe for another day. The pie is tempting. 
Glad you are getting some nice weather back there. I think the East and MidWest has had enough. 
Karen


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi ssk1953 (Terri) glad you popped in for a sip of tea! Nice that you joined us for some conversation! We do love many voices in the discussions at the virtual tea parlour.
> 
> Welcome to all others too!
> 
> Seems we have a Colorado low system that has moved in overnight to my area. Lots of snow in this snowstorm. hahaah, but better snow now than in the summer!!! Supposed to only get 4 inches of the white stuff


Thanks for the welcome, 5mmdpns! Maybe since it's snowy out your way it will be a good day to knit and stay inside! It's 62 and sunny here in my little "neck of the woods"! Be careful if you have to get out in the snow.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you - here in Rochester, NY the temp is about 40, the sun is shinning brightly and my windows are open. Next week may bring winter right back to us but they cannot take this beautiful day from us. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That would be so cool to watch grow. Seth has been helping me make spicy chicken wings for the freezer. We made 22 lbs/ 9.9 kilos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Wonder if he will grow up to be a chef?!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be so cool to watch grow. Seth has been helping me make spicy chicken wings for the freezer. We made 22 lbs/ 9.9 kilos.


Wonder if he will grow up to be a chef?!!!![/quote]

NOt sure if he will, just doing my part in making sure the next generation of boys in the family can cook. They seem to eat a better variety of food when they help as youngsters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be so cool to watch grow. Seth has been helping me make spicy chicken wings for the freezer. We made 22 lbs/ 9.9 kilos.
> ...


NOt sure if he will, just doing my part in making sure the next generation of boys in the family can cook. They seem to eat a better variety of food when they help as youngsters.[/quote]

my DGD is supremely uninterested in cooking- despite mum being a really good example- she can be persuaded to make the occasional cup cake, DGS loves marmite sandwiches- but not exactly the gourmet stuff that Dave was sharing with us!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


my DGD is supremely uninterested in cooking- despite mum being a really good example- she can be persuaded to make the occasional cup cake, DGS loves marmite sandwiches- but not exactly the gourmet stuff that Dave was sharing with us![/quote]

Sara-Mae (DD#2) was not interested in cooking until she was about 14. The rest of them loves to cook from a very early age. The grandsons that live close have at least tasted almost all of the receipts that Dave posted some were hits others they will eat if I make it. His spicy chicken wings are very popular.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Caught up on the posts, for now at least. Hello everyone, glad to be here, it promises to be a nice weekend weather wise (70 F) later today. Thank you Sam for the red beans and rice recipe, and someone mentioned, ham bone, I think I have one in the freezer.
I am going to start a new project today, "Spicy afghan" on Ravelry, from a Paton pattern, 200+ stitches ( yikes) have to have it ready for September wedding, I hope that will give me enough time, I'm a slow knitter. 
Hope all of you are well or better at least today, healing prayers to all who need them, have to update my list. 
Julie, I love your blooming Yucca plant, does it have any smell to the flowers? I found daffodils blooming on my balcony. Maybe I can post a picture, they look so nice and sunny. I'm surprised the squirrel did not get those bulbs, he eats just about everything else.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam..saturday afternoon here..thanks for the kids colouring links..I forwarded them on to my DD in Scotland, plus you reminded me I need more computer paper too..have to print off all our income tax forms before I submit them. Walmart has a box of 5 packages for $ 19.97, so I better run over and hope they are still on sale. Our Walmart is renovating the old Zellers store in our mall to make a superstore and they moved the craft (yarn) section, so NO yarn! I will have to drive down to the nearest Walmart superstore to shop for my swap partner this month. It is March Break here next week, so I will have some kids all day, so have to keep them busy! Going to the library to get movies and books. Maybe I better bookmark those sites you gave so they can colour! I already promised to make monkey bread for them..have all the stuff just not had the opportunity to make it. Also need to get stuff for Easter..have the molds and the sucker sticks..just have to get the melting chocolate! Have to get PINK for the one little girl. Have to ship a ton of stick on jewels for my GD in Scotland and easter stuff! Wow..this is going to cost me! LOL
Son was home sick from work yesterday with that stomach bug that is going around here..he is now hungry today and eating everything!
Ok..have to run out and get that computer paper! Sunny and warming up here too! Still lots of snow on the ground.
Bye for now!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Caught up on the posts, for now at least. Hello everyone, glad to be here, it promises to be a nice weekend weather wise (70 F) later today. Thank you Sam for the red beans and rice recipe, and someone mentioned, ham bone, I think I have one in the freezer.
> I am going to start a new project today, "Spicy afghan" on Ravelry, from a Paton pattern, 200+ stitches ( yikes) have to have it ready for September wedding, I hope that will give me enough time, I'm a slow knitter.
> Hope all of you are well or better at least today, healing prayers to all who need them, have to update my list.
> Julie, I love your blooming Yucca plant, does it have any smell to the flowers? I found daffodils blooming on my balcony. Maybe I can post a picture, they look so nice and sunny. I'm surprised the squirrel did not get those bulbs, he eats just about everything else.


I have not noticed any scent as yet- it is a bit awkward at that height to get past the very pointy leaves! It is a very well defended flower!
I am glad your daffodils survived the Squirrel- would love to see a shot of them!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm back in the almost living. Back problems have kept me in the house for the last month or so unrelentingly. I've been too bad to go to the doctor and too bad to go to the bank so that someone can shop for me. Haven't had much appetite any way as the Crohn's flare preceded the back problems and when I went by ambulance to the hosp. they said my potassium was too low, so told me to load up. I've mostly been eating popsicles so I don't know where I am now. Souixanne please take care of yourself as sugars that high play havoc with your health and deplete your body of its acid-base balance. Are you taking pills or insulin?
Perhaps a few doses of insulin are in order to bring back
into balance. Please consult your physician or his nurse practitioner WHENEVER OVER 400. iT SHOULD BE NO MORE THAN 200 TWO HOURS AFTER EATING . pLEAse take care of yourself.
You will feel so much better when better control is achieved. I would check my sugar 4 times a day at this level. To better health and to feeling good. Sam thanks for your continued guidance to the tea party. I continue to wish they would post us a separate entity so that all could find us easily. Is there a reason they cannot do so.
I know that Julie and Kate are the only reason that I am able to find it anymore,as they have been sending me the links. Thanks to everyone who has tried to help me.
Still not up to knitting yet, but looking forward to getting the material for my Cascades' sweater and the wave placemats that I have had marked for many months. I have to be careful with my funds right now as I have 2 ER visits and 2 Ambulance fees to pay. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!! I think I may give up on last weeks KTP and just try to catch up with the 10 pages for this week!!! I love that we have so many participants - but we can really rack up the pages!!!! I have a couple of recipes to share - I just read Sam's intro and want to thank him for the crockpot recipe - I'm so sad that beans are on the not list for DH - I miss my bean soups and chili!!!! Here is a recipe that is double trouble for him beans and cabbage.... so I won't be trying it - I hope someone else does and lets me know how it turns out - I may break down and make it for myself if it gets rave reviews!!!! http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/italian-peasant-soup-cabbage-beans-cheese

Glad that Heidi has a easier solution for her bathroom breaks!! I hope that she is feeling ok and that all is well with the little one.

I really must go back to page 1 and catch up right now while I have a chance - last's weeks will have to be when I get a chance - love to all - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Kathy it sounds like I missed a cold.... I'm glad that you are feeling better - great idea on the chorizo sounds yummy to me. Please add my thoughts for M's Mom - losing one of the furry ones is so hard. And it sounds like Zoe is under weather, so best wishes for you too Zoe!!!! luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> Love the recipes today, Sam...I think I am getting my appetite back - hooray! I definitely agree that you could change up the flavorings in the red beans & rice...my first thought is something more toward Mexican flavorings, since you mentioned cilantro...change out the sausage for chorizo (spicy Mexican sausage) or your own homemade taco meat and change out the seasonings to something like chili powder and cumin - yum, yum!!! There are lots of different things you could do - even swap out the meat for chicken. Thank you, Sam!!!
> 
> My nose feels ever so much better today...the rest can't be far behind - hooray. I don't like being down and out...guess I'm not a very patient patient
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of the tree when it blooms TNS and your sweater too. I think Knitting is one of the magazines that I picked up on our trip - and older one - but some great patterns. Our Friday weather was a doozy - rain all night Thursday night and then SNOW on and off all morning. The ground was too wet for it to stick - but it looked so pretty with big flakes while it came down. Yesterday was a big knitting day for me. Today needs to be a computer day!!! luv-AZ


TNS said:


> This sausage bean and rice is a definite keeper! Ideal to pass on to my student daughter for when she is in a flat- share next year. I will have to look back at your other crockpot recipes as they will be ideal for hungry poor students who arrive home cold and hungry after a hard day at Vet. School. Thanks Sam.
> We have had a mild day here in Guernsey, sunny intervals and a few rain showers, but I managed to dry 2 of my 3 loads of washing on the clothes line in the garden. Last load too late, it rained, so its in the dryer. Yesterday it was misty/ foggy all day and no planes flew. We were expecting visitors but they abandoned their plans after waiting all morning for the plane to take off from Alderney, also in fog. The forecasts for next week are for a drop in temperature, so Spring is not here yet, although there are lots of daffodils out around the island gardens, and ours is showing a lot of primroses and some violets, and our wonderful magnolia is getting ready to burst into blossom. I always wanted a magnolia so was delighted to see a big tree in our garden here in Guernsey. It has flowered early each spring every year we have been here. (That's seven, now.)
> I've just started knitting another sweater for DD, this time from Knitting magazine. It's rib and cable, and looks fairly straight-forward. I'm only at the start but it should grow much faster than the last one as its chunky.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You sound pretty cheerful Pup lover - hope you are feeling better!!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Red beans n rice sounds yummy! We have some andouille (sp?) Sausage in the freezer will get the beans! Sunny here today also, temp probably not bad but wind was chilly! Got started cutting out large quilt squares going to have left over spaghetti and knit some! Prayers n hugs to all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like he's having a great trip - glad to hear it.


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Love red beans, sausage and rice and frequently fix it. The dessert sounds yummy to. DH just got home; been out of state for past 3 days. So good to have him back. He always says the time apart is just as important as our time together. How true it is too. Going to to go chit-chat with him a bit and get dinner. Will check back in later. Oh yeah, he like the hair.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my DD had tubes when she was about that age and it changed both our lives!!!! Hope the same happens for your DGD. She is just so cute...........


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> TNS--do you know anything about the supposed 'Viking sunstone' which was the subject of a article in the USA Today news here yesterday? The 'stone' was found on or near Alderney. That's what caught my attention.
> 
> The fellow who made the discovery believes it to be a calcite piece used to navigate by the way sun-, moon-, whatever-light refracts through the piece. It all sounded quite interesting, anyway.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, I will try to find some more info on the web that you can read, but it was found on a sunken wreck from Elizabethan times only discovered just off Alderney in the 1980s. Only very recently did some academic realise that it looked similar to "sun stones" which had been found in archaeological sites elsewhere, possibly Scandinavia or was it China? Can't recall... Which had been used in Medieval times by sailors to indicate the position of the sun in cloudy conditions. I think it was something to do with polarisation of the light. I will try to track down some of the articles that I read a few months back rather than rely on my poor memory! If you are interested, you might find more about Alderney's Elizabethan Wreck by searching online. It's a fascinating story and makes it obvious how little we know of what happened all those years ago.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Books - welcome to the Knitting Tea Party table!!! Let us know what you're working on.... AZ Sticks


books said:


> I eavesdrop here occasionally andyour recipes are always awesome. Thanks for the postings. Always entertaining.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is 

Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - the day is almost over and i am jst getting around - but the good news is that i have the front door open - and the air is a bit cool but the sun warms it enough to be tolerable for a while.

the little boys were outside - i saw their clothes on the back stoop - looks like they found every mud hole on the property. they had been riding their bikes on the driveway - guess mud sounded better.

gary was going to play some baseball with them - i have an idea the area where they play was pretty sloppy too. hope they burned off some energy - they need to get outside everyday to help burn it off. this morning at breakfast ayden kept saying "i'm so bored" - whch said it all.

it's starting to get a bit cool in here - the sun is beginning to go down - so i am going to shut the door and start getting caught up.

can you believe the new members that are joining - i think it's wonderful - hope they invite a few more.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That was quite the weather event wasn't it Pontuf???? Light rain all morning and it seems to be getting darker by the minute- We'll see how it goes, but other than going across the road to get the mail I think I'll just stay in today.!!! Hope you have a good weekend! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Careful Sam. Too Many of us have been falling lately. Better get out of that chair and off to bed.
> 
> Two really good recipes! Two of my favorites Sam. Thanks for posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi AZsticks. I left a picture for you at the end of last week's post so I will post it again for you right here.

DH got stopped for speeding but the nice DPS gentleman just gave him a warning.  He told us never speed within 20 miles each side of Wikeup. It's hard to stay at 65 when there is nothing but flat land for 100 miles!

pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Everybody!!! I think I may give up on last weeks KTP and just try to catch up with the 10 pages for this week!!! I love that we have so many participants - but we can really rack up the pages!!!! I have a couple of recipes to share - I just read Sam's intro and want to thank him for the crockpot recipe - I'm so sad that beans are on the not list for DH - I miss my bean soups and chili!!!! Here is a recipe that is double trouble for him beans and cabbage.... so I won't be trying it - I hope someone else does and lets me know how it turns out - I may break down and make it for myself if it gets rave reviews!!!! http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/italian-peasant-soup-cabbage-beans-cheese
> 
> Glad that Heidi has a easier solution for her bathroom breaks!! I hope that she is feeling ok and that all is well with the little one.
> 
> I really must go back to page 1 and catch up right now while I have a chance - last's weeks will have to be when I get a chance - love to all - AZ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> 
> I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I grew up on the Oregon side of the Columbia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - it is so good to hear from you - your talking of the weather where you live reminded me of living in seattle - there were a lot of grey misty days but every so often the sun would break through - the air would be crystal clear - you could indeed see forever - it seemed like you could reach out and touch the mountains they seemed so close. reminded me why i loved living there.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is one COOL couple!!!!
Have you guys ever gone to Sturgis for bike week?

pontuf



truthandlight said:


> Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> truthandlight said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> ...


Thanks Sandy,
I have never heard of Algona, will have to get out my Atlas to see where that is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't mind so much to spring ahead - at least you gain an hour of sleep - it's the fall back and the loss of an hour that bothers me. hopefully the time change means that spring is really on the way.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> We must move our clocks ahead one hour tonight. Every time we have to change the time, it takes me about a week to get re-adjusted. At least it's a sign that Spring is on the way. I'm have to finish a pair of heavy socks for DH then it's time ti start the light socks for the warm months. He does not like " store bought" socks. I also have to bead a head piece for an elk skull, " European mount". It hangs down the front of the skull from the antlers. It seems people like to have them decorated. Keeps me busy and a little money coming in also.
> 
> Hello to the new folks and welcome back to those returning. The more the better.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OH - I missed Gwenie falling??? Hope she is ok- luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Gottastch glad you are feeling better and that your appetite is coming back. Sam's recipes should be a big help.
> 
> Zoe. I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is one of my dreams! I bet you have so much fun. DH many years ago had a bike; can't remember the make but it was one of the "Old School" makes but not a Harley. I flipped off one in my teens and since then was a second rider only. Doubt that dream will ever happen but so delighted to see someone doing it.



truthandlight said:


> Welcome truthandlight!  My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops double post.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is one COOL couple!!!!
> Have you guys ever gone to Sturgis for bike week?
> 
> pontuf
> ...


Nope Pontuf, but it's on the bucket list!! Just gotta retire first, So much to do, so many places to see! lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't mind so much to spring ahead - at least you gain an hour of sleep - it's the fall back and the loss of an hour that bothers me. hopefully the time change means that spring is really on the way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, dear, doesn't this mean you have to rise one hour earlier in the Spring??


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

MawMaw I would love to see a picture of the beaded head piece - I hope you post one. luv-AZ


MawMaw12 said:


> We must move our clocks ahead one hour tonight. Every time we have to change the time, it takes me about a week to get re-adjusted. At least it's a sign that Spring is on the way. I'm have to finish a pair of heavy socks for DH then it's time ti start the light socks for the warm months. He does not like " store bought" socks. I also have to bead a head piece for an elk skull, " European mount". It hangs down the front of the skull from the antlers. It seems people like to have them decorated. Keeps me busy and a little money coming in also.
> 
> Hello to the new folks and welcome back to those returning. The more the better.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Truthandlight, so glad you joined in the TP. I have been here a while and am still trying to learn these nice people. Just hang in there, I guess we will learn everyone and their interest ( other than knitting) as we go. I do know one thing. They have hearts of gold and offer comfort when it is needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel for you jonibee with all that snow - the five inches we got this week is gone - melted really quickly. my birdfeeders keep me busy filling them. i also have a suet feeder. we need to feed the birds in nasty weather - besides they are so fun to watch.

sam



jonibee said:


> Seeing we got 15" of wet snow...the birds will be porridgeing for anything they can find..I threw out cracker crumbs and left over potato chips..they eat greedily as they don't know when the next freebie will come. The recipes sound like winners will give them both a try. Kids like to color that's one thing that hasn't gone out of style, it's great that you supply the printed matter for them..Have a good day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow do you have on the ground patches - the east coast was really getting hit. i feel so bad for those people still reeling from the hurricane.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi good day here, lots of sun, clear NO RAIN, yaaaaaaaa, second cup of coffee, ready to do shopping and them make red beans and rice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - wth a leash?

sam



siouxann said:


> Off to walk the cat, and then to the gym. See you later!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

AZ Sticks if I can figure out how to post pictures I will do that. Right now I am waiting for some 4 inch large eye beading needles. Mine are only 2 1/2 inches and this piece is too large for that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - i have used them also - lots of good stuff -

sam



KateB said:


> Sam, there's loads of colouring pages and suggestions for crafts for the boys at this site. I used to use them when I was still teaching as reward sheets.
> http://www.crayola.com/


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hi, June. I lived in Suffolk for several years--a long time ago.
> 
> The USA Today comes up with my server window when I start up the computer. That item just happened to catch my eye and sounded intriguing.
> 
> ...


Lin (TNS) here:- I've found the Telegraph article and hope the link works. Not sure how to do anything but a plain copy of the link. It was published last year and gave a reasonable idea of what it's all about.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8862471/Magical-Viking-stone-may-be-real.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i put things away i can never find them.

sam



nittergma said:


> Yesterday I was caught up, today I'm 8 pages behind, no, probably 18 behind because of you who post at night! I'll stop in and read for short periods today as I'm trying to clean out the mud/dog/storage room. I've gotten into an organizing mode and it feels like I'll be climbing Mt. everest!! I would love to know what it is like to know everything I have and where it is. Is that possible??? I hope so! It's 2 places mainly the storage room and our attic, there is where the hard work is, do I really need all that stuff???!! I don't think so!
> Sam, my grand kids love to color and draw too the coloring page link will be very helpful. They also love to draw which brings to mind another organizing challenge, the craft cupboard!! Oh well, before I know it it will be time to plant gardens! Also the recipes sound yummy!! I love cream pies and also red beans and rice!
> We've got our 4th sunny day in a row! and for North Ohio that's amazing!!Fine with me!!
> Gwennie, so glad your husband liked your hair! Maybe they like us to do little unexpected things like that sometimes?
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is lovely Lurker - we have them all over here, but it is always so fun to watch them bloom. Is this something that has been brought in?? or native to NZ?? Ours here often die after they bloom.....great picture!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like things are looking upward healthwise kathy - that is good news. i would stay tucked in also - no use pushing it.

won't be long now until you are in the pink - healing energy coming your way.

sam



gottastch said:


> I think I am finally back among the living! I am feeling much better and have only had one bad coughing spell this morning so far...hooray!
> 
> DH thought it would be a good idea to go to the auto show and then to watch some college baseball at the Metrodome...I don't think so. He can go, if he wants. Kitty Cocoa and I will stay tucked in right here, thank you very much
> 
> I'm actually wanting a cup of coffee today so think I will indulge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we are in the same boat gwen - i've frogged by baby blanket so often i haven't gained much ground - think i need to work on it when there is not distraction.

hope you find what you are doing to miss a stitch - that can be maddening.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning almost noon everyone! Boy did I sleep in today. That's what happens when I stay up so late. Glad to see you're feeling much better Gottastch. It's supposed to get up to 64F today and the sun is shining; only 48 right now.
> 
> I've been working on a scarf and it is giving me fits. It truly is a simple pattern; even classified as easy-intermediate but every time I get to the 3rd time of doing the patterned repeat (7 rows) I end up short a stitch about half way through. I've put in lifelines, changed needle sizes and weight/type of yarn, and counted after every row and can not for the life of me find where I am messing up. Frogged it again last night and am going to give it my 100% attention today, no other knitting but it and if I still can not get it I'll go for help.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the afghan, I went to Ravelry and it is now in my favorites. I love the colors - let us know how it goes as you work on it ok?? luv-AZ


redriet60 said:


> Caught up on the posts, for now at least. Hello everyone, glad to be here, it promises to be a nice weekend weather wise (70 F) later today. Thank you Sam for the red beans and rice recipe, and someone mentioned, ham bone, I think I have one in the freezer.
> I am going to start a new project today, "Spicy afghan" on Ravelry, from a Paton pattern, 200+ stitches ( yikes) have to have it ready for September wedding, I hope that will give me enough time, I'm a slow knitter.
> Hope all of you are well or better at least today, healing prayers to all who need them, have to update my list.
> Julie, I love your blooming Yucca plant, does it have any smell to the flowers? I found daffodils blooming on my balcony. Maybe I can post a picture, they look so nice and sunny. I'm surprised the squirrel did not get those bulbs, he eats just about everything else.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here! I haven't been able to drop by for a couple of days and I missed you all and the tea party. Company here and also busy with the workshops.The beginning crochet workshop is well underway and they are starting to show the results. Darowils 'fish hat starts on the l9th and there is a workshop with Stitch Designer where she shows us some wonderful cable combinations - excellent workshop too.  

I am a bit weary- as company stayed late for us and then I have been busy with my new computer lessons, and the workshops. 

Trying to get all my workshops sorted out as I have my skin surgery on the 20th. It seems pretty major surgery for a half inch square spot on the top of the bridge of my nose - but it is close to my eye, and I am a bit concerned about the fact that I had problems with the freezing when I had cataract surgery last summer - my eye swelled up so I sure hope that doesn't happen again. 

For those in the know, it is squamous cell carcinoma - not the very serious melanoma - but it is still the kind that can spread. They sure are not waiting long to get it attended to. 

I guess they are using a new technique- the surgeon is one of two in Canada who does this new type of skin cancer surgery . it is Called
MOHS surgery where they can take small sections and with the help of some sort of machine can see where the cancer cells are in comparison to healthy cells and remove just the cancer cells. it is rather interesting and not nearly as invasive as previously. they use it on face cancer and places where there is not much skin (like my nose). I fully expected they would just cut out the cancer portion - told them I didn't mind a scar, but no, they booked me with the MOHS - it is covered by my Alberta Health care so won't cost anything except our monthly fee which we pay anyway. It by the way paid over 400,000. for my husbands 46 days in the hospital and two valve replacements, 3 MRI's and a bypass - the only thing we paid for was the parking at the hospital. We pay 97.00 per month for both of us. It includes more than 85% of our drugs. can't beat it. We do have long waits this past few years, but that is usually for elective surgery - anything serious like my husband, or emergency care, or cancer is looked after immediately. 

Anyway, It is a lovely bright winters day here in Calgary. The sky is blue, the sun is shining - it is about 32deg. F - 0 deg. C - and no wind - reminds me of the days when I was young and skated on out door rinks - never inside. 

I imagine Zoe and other Canadians and some Americans are watching the Briar curling finals this weekend. We watch it all the time. My sister and her family are champion curlers so I have been watching it all my life. Not as well know below the border although you have had some good American teams in the World Championships and the Olympics. 

I started another sweater -I am thinking about put some embroidery (duplicate stitches and other embroidery stitches for flowers. It is a soft peach color (actually quite bright) I am dividing the front into 3 panels with 2 x 2 cables up between each panel. will decide what I will do with it when I have the sweater finished. It will be something like my avatar picture of my southwestern sweater I made when we went south each winter. I am not sure whether I will do SW or flowers but will decide that later, once the front is finished. I am also working on patchworkcat's socks as I finished 3 pairs of top down (darowil's workshop) and finally managed to do two good heels!

pup lover - how are you doing - You are in my thoughts a lot. also anyone else who is not feeling well or had burdens of any kind they are dealing with. I miss it when I can't find time to visit and have a cuppa.

I am going to the I mac store for hourly lessons, where I bought my new computer -what an amazing thing it is. it even talked to me in a man's voice the other day, guess I hit speech without realizing it. colors,speech, dictation, and on and on.Nice bright screen - fast and so great for the workshops. I am so glad Pat realized it and wanted me to have a new one! Think I will keep him -- (after 58 years I think we will remain together for ever).

I like it that you feel that way about yours too Sandy. It is great that you have a Harley -My son was a biker - did you ever get to Sturgis? He went down with his friends from work and enjoyed it a lot.

Well, I had better try to catch up, haven't had a chance to read this week at all, will try to read where I left off last week too. don't want to miss anything. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is one of my dreams! I bet you have so much fun. DH many years ago had a bike; can't remember the make but it was one of the "Old School" makes but not a Harley. I flipped off one in my teens and since then was a second rider only. Doubt that dream will ever happen but so delighted to see someone doing it.
> 
> This was my hubby's dream and after he had a heart attack a couple yrs ago, I announced to him one day that we are getting him a Harley. I was scared spitless to ride, but I knew it would mean the world to him, so I conquered the fear! Yay!! I love to ride now. The scenery just around Washington and Oregon is breath taking to say the least, we usually ride the back roads, and eat in some of the out of the way places in small town America. Making good memories is what it's all about!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party esponga - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back for another visit real soon - maybe with a picture of your sock monkey you are making. we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and and an empty chair at the table so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Esponga said:


> What a week it was! the weather in Alberta was not showing cold temperatures but when you go outside the wind would bite your face. I think it got into the people too I work at a hospital and every day more and more people being admitted, refusing to be admitted and down right angry in some cases!! Friday was the worst, but it's over today the sun is shining no wind yet beautiful outside. My dog won't leave me alone till I walk him which is a good thing and I'm going to crochet a sock monkey for my friend that is havin hard times!!! Thank god for Saturday!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

outstanding myfanwy - do i remember right that you planted this?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is lovely Lurker - we have them all over here, but it is always so fun to watch them bloom. Is this something that has be brought in?? or native to NZ?? Ours here often die after they bloom.....great picture!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


They are not native, but grow well here! I am curious to see if it will die off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> outstanding myfanwy - do i remember right that you planted this?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


yes about 7 years ago!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Marge - I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better. It sounds like you need a better variety in your diet but I know how it is when your tummy isn't happy. I hope that you are able to get started on your sweater soon. Do you have a pattern name or number we could look up to see what you are going to be making?? Don't short yourself on yarn to pay the hospital- they will get their money eventually. and a girl has to knit you know!!! Wishes for better days - luv-AZ


margewhaples said:


> I'm back in the almost living. Back problems have kept me in the house for the last month or so unrelentingly. I've been too bad to go to the doctor and too bad to go to the bank so that someone can shop for me. Haven't had much appetite any way as the Crohn's flare preceded the back problems and when I went by ambulance to the hosp. they said my potassium was too low, so told me to load up. I've mostly been eating popsicles so I don't know where I am now. Souixanne please take care of yourself as sugars that high play havoc with your health and deplete your body of its acid-base balance. Are you taking pills or insulin?
> Perhaps a few doses of insulin are in order to bring back
> into balance. Please consult your physician or his nurse practitioner WHENEVER OVER 400. iT SHOULD BE NO MORE THAN 200 TWO HOURS AFTER EATING . pLEAse take care of yourself.
> You will feel so much better when better control is achieved. I would check my sugar 4 times a day at this level. To better health and to feeling good. Sam thanks for your continued guidance to the tea party. I continue to wish they would post us a separate entity so that all could find us easily. Is there a reason they cannot do so.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karena - it the horse in your avatar yours?

what weather are you having in la this week?

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Isn't it wonderful the children have a Gramps who can download coloring pages. Brave New World.
> I would have been coloring and reading all the time.
> Interesting to me that the Pasadena Recovery Center site is right in my hometown, Pasadena, CA.
> Just recovering from a little engagement party for my dearest nephew, pizza, lasagna, garlic bread, etc., so I will save the Chocolate Pie and Sausage recipe for another day. The pie is tempting.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great picture!!! I know what you mean about room to knit- a few years ago it wouldn't have been too bad!!! now....not much room!! Ride Safe! luv-AZ


truthandlight said:


> Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mkjfrj - we are so glad yo stopped by for a cuppa. we love having new members and hope you will visit us often - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



mkjfrj said:


> Thank you - here in Rochester, NY the temp is about 40, the sun is shinning brightly and my windows are open. Next week may bring winter right back to us but they cannot take this beautiful day from us. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love little boys and mud!!! It just makes me smile Sam - of course it's been a long time since I was the one cleaning it up!! I'm glad you had a nice day weatherwise - it just isn't going to warm up here- or get brighter - very grey sky which is so unusual here. Our group is just growing by leaps and it's so nice to hear from new voices - quite a tribute to you and all the regulars that everyone feels so welcome. I think I am on top of this weeks KTP!!! Maybe it's time to go"back in time" and look at last week!!! Have a wonderful afternoon/evening Sam. luv-AZ


thewren said:


> goodness - the day is almost over and i am jst getting around - but the good news is that i have the front door open - and the air is a bit cool but the sun warms it enough to be tolerable for a while.
> 
> the little boys were outside - i saw their clothes on the back stoop - looks like they found every mud hole on the property. they had been riding their bikes on the driveway - guess mud sounded better.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have your work cut out for your redriet60


redriet60 - keep us posted with your progress - and maybe some pictures.
i envy you your seventy degree weather - that is a few months away for us.
sam
said:


> Caught up on the posts, for now at least. Hello everyone, glad to be here, it promises to be a nice weekend weather wise (70 F) later today. Thank you Sam for the red beans and rice recipe, and someone mentioned, ham bone, I think I have one in the freezer.
> I am going to start a new project today, "Spicy afghan" on Ravelry, from a Paton pattern, 200+ stitches ( yikes) have to have it ready for September wedding, I hope that will give me enough time, I'm a slow knitter.
> Hope all of you are well or better at least today, healing prayers to all who need them, have to update my list.
> Julie, I love your blooming Yucca plant, does it have any smell to the flowers? I found daffodils blooming on my balcony. Maybe I can post a picture, they look so nice and sunny. I'm surprised the squirrel did not get those bulbs, he eats just about everything else.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > truthandlight said:
> ...


Algona is just south of Auburn, which is about 10 minutes south of Kent, 25-30 miles south of Seattle and about 10 minutes north of Puyallup, 20 minutes north of Tacoma.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you took a road trip!! Did you get pie?? Your DH is lucky he just got a warning.... we haven't tried the bar b que place I will put it in my "things to do" folder!!!


Pontuf said:


> Hi AZsticks. I left a picture for you at the end of last week's post so I will post it again for you right here.
> 
> DH got stopped for speeding but the nice DPS gentleman just gave him a warning.  He told us never speed within 20 miles each side of Wikeup. It's hard to stay at 65 when there is nothing but flat land for 100 miles!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

If you lived in Arizona with me and Pontuf you wouldn't have to change your clocks twice a year!!!! 


thewren said:


> i don't mind so much to spring ahead - at least you gain an hour of sleep - it's the fall back and the loss of an hour that bothers me. hopefully the time change means that spring is really on the way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK Thanks!!!


MawMaw12 said:


> AZ Sticks if I can figure out how to post pictures I will do that. Right now I am waiting for some 4 inch large eye beading needles. Mine are only 2 1/2 inches and this piece is too large for that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read the pages since yesterday. * I agree with Marge - it would be great if we had our own section like some of the other groups do*. I know a lot of people don't want change but it would make it so much easier to find theTea Party as we could put it right on our home pages. There are sections headed - Resort group - where they visit and get to know each other - Swaps, Members buy -sell - and a Political section, new members -- why not the Tea Party. It would be so much easier for Sam because he wouldn't have to start one every week unless he wanted to, and he could do other things, just like I do,only with the tea party, or not, whatever he wanted to do. He could open a 
recipe topic where we could put our recipes - say every two weeks and we could file them on our computers- (I would help him if he is interested or any of you are interested.) we talked about it when we were moved to main,but I was new and I didn't know anyone then and didn't want to overstep. I just think it would work out so well for us. jmo.

No problem if there is no interest but it would be something to think about. I really don't see any negatives as you would only do what you wanted to do with it. involved like the workshops or straighforward like the Resort group and others.

Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am having the same trouble with one of the fronts of a baby kimono that I have had on the sticks for over a year.... I did the back and one sleeve in lite pink. Then I started the left side and have had to start it over 3 times. Last night I dropped a stitch when I was on the last little bit and I refused to start over.... I ripped it back about 3 rows and sat very patiently with a tiny knitting needle and got all the stitches put back on and turned the right way. I'm going to try and finish that piece today. Then I am going to do one sleeve and the right side front that will be on the outside in the baby jacquard pink stripe.... it's about the most "creative" I have gotten and it's stressing me out!!!! Most of the time I love my knitting and/or crocheting... but sometimes.......


thewren said:


> i think we are in the same boat gwen - i've frogged by baby blanket so often i haven't gained much ground - think i need to work on it when there is not distraction.
> 
> hope you find what you are doing to miss a stitch - that can be maddening.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe azsticks - it really sounds good.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Everybody!!! I think I may give up on last weeks KTP and just try to catch up with the 10 pages for this week!!! I love that we have so many participants - but we can really rack up the pages!!!! I have a couple of recipes to share - I just read Sam's intro and want to thank him for the crockpot recipe - I'm so sad that beans are on the not list for DH - I miss my bean soups and chili!!!! Here is a recipe that is double trouble for him beans and cabbage.... so I won't be trying it - I hope someone else does and lets me know how it turns out - I may break down and make it for myself if it gets rave reviews!!!! http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/italian-peasant-soup-cabbage-beans-cheese
> 
> Glad that Heidi has a easier solution for her bathroom breaks!! I hope that she is feeling ok and that all is well with the little one.
> 
> I really must go back to page 1 and catch up right now while I have a chance - last's weeks will have to be when I get a chance - love to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture truthandlight - looks like you are ready to go.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Shirley - you will be just fine with your surgery - that is the type that my dermo did on the back of my hand for the same type of cancer - and the same reason....just not alot of skin and meat so they don't want to take any more than necessary. I'm glad you're enjoying your new computer - and that the workshops are going so well. Have a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! I haven't been able to drop by for a couple of days and I missed you all and the tea party. Company here and also busy with the workshops.The beginning crochet workshop is well underway and they are starting to show the results. Darowils 'fish hat starts on the l9th and there is a workshop with Stitch Designer where she shows us some wonderful cable combinations - excellent workshop too.
> 
> I am a bit weary- as company stayed late for us and then I have been busy with my new computer lessons, and the workshops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are you in Alberta? are you near Calgary? we have get togethers and plan on one in April so if you live close you might wish to come.You are right about our weather - the storm last week was awful but today was so nice and bright. nice to meet a fellow Albertan (Canadian) there are one or two of us on the Tea Party - 5mmdpns is in Ontario..



Esponga said:


> What a week it was! the weather in Alberta was not showing cold temperatures but when you go outside the wind would bite your face. I think it got into the people too I work at a hospital and every day more and more people being admitted, refusing to be admitted and down right angry in some cases!! Friday was the worst, but it's over today the sun is shining no wind yet beautiful outside. My dog won't leave me alone till I walk him which is a good thing and I'm going to crochet a sock monkey for my friend that is havin hard times!!! Thank god for Saturday!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed tns - i should have a proof reader - of course it is the opposite of what i said - - whichever way you look at it it is a distraction - wish they would make up their minds and choose one or the other. - i do like dst since it does make for longer lasting light in the evenings.

i hope that is my only extreme goof this week.

sam



TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i don't mind so much to spring ahead - at least you gain an hour of sleep - it's the fall back and the loss of an hour that bothers me. hopefully the time change means that spring is really on the way.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, been missing you all this last week, boy do I need some Tea Party time. 
Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, love red beans and rice anytime. 
Well, DH has been released to go back to work, so his first run will be on Thursday unless something else comes up before then that they need him to take, I'm hoping that there is, he's bored silly. 
Dstepmother is supposed to go back to work on Tuesday if all the girls at the house are over the flu, doctor said she can't be exposed for at least a few months.
So hopefully I can get back to a halfway normal schedual.
Well, I'm off to get caught up a bit, I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OH - I missed Gwenie falling??? Hope she is ok- luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


My knees are much better, still stiff and sore but I am keeping anti-biotic cream on them so they don't crack. They are even looking better. Still can't stand having anything touch them other than the cream.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Shirley - you will be just fine with your surgery - that is the type that my dermo did on the back of my hand for the same type of cancer - and the same reason....just not alot of skin and meat so they don't want to take any more than necessary. I'm glad you're enjoying your new computer - and that the workshops are going so well. Have a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


Thanks AZ - I am not concerned about it except that it is very close to the inside corner of my eye and I had a disastrous cataract surgery because my eye swelled up from either the hard lens I had in both of my eyes which made them difficult, or from the needle with the freezing. It took 2 months for my eye to heal and it was scary. If it was anywhere else I would not be concerned as it is quite small -- it is just the location that worries me a bit.

They say it is a great new procedure. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you poledra - hope everyone stays well - and a safe trip to you dh.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, been missing you all this last week, boy do I need some Tea Party time.
> Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, love red beans and rice anytime.
> Well, DH has been released to go back to work, so his first run will be on Thursday unless something else comes up before then that they need him to take, I'm hoping that there is, he's bored silly.
> Dstepmother is supposed to go back to work on Tuesday if all the girls at the house are over the flu, doctor said she can't be exposed for at least a few months.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> siouxann - wth a leash?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Actually he is usually pretty good about staying where I can see him. I've 'lost' him only a couple of times. He is a domestic long-hair, and someone told me that he appears to have some Maine **** Cat genes in him. He has a harness and a leash, but I've never tried to put them on him. I'll post his picture when I can get to my phone. He is on my lap helping me type. And heaven knows, we can't disturb the cat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got a wonderful crockpot peach cobbler recipe from this site - almost all the recipes are for the crockpot - i think you could find something you could eat. don't forget to buy crockpot liners.

sam

http://www.recipe4living.com/

here is the peach cobbler recipe.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crock_pot_peach_cobbler.htm/?utm_source=crockpotcreations&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Crockpot%2BCreations

and another yummy soup.

http://normalcooking.wordpress.com/2013/03/09/crock-pot-sausage-tortellini-soup/


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You'll be glad you took the leap truthandlight- my DH has ridden since he was a kid and we put a lot of miles on a Road King and then an Ultra. I had my own for a few years but it was a worry for him so I went back to riding passenger and we have had some great times. Due to health issues the Harley has sat for a couple of years and we're thinking of letting it go - so enjoy it while you can - riding is something that most of us have to give up sooner or later. luv-AZ 


truthandlight said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my dreams! I bet you have so much fun. DH many years ago had a bike; can't remember the make but it was one of the "Old School" makes but not a Harley. I flipped off one in my teens and since then was a second rider only. Doubt that dream will ever happen but so delighted to see someone doing it.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It looks pretty happy!!!! and the babies will grow just fine too.....


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > This is lovely Lurker - we have them all over here, but it is always so fun to watch them bloom. Is this something that has be brought in?? or native to NZ?? Ours here often die after they bloom.....great picture!!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I will be waiting for reviews!!!


thewren said:


> thanks for the recipe azsticks - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Kate--I so enjoyed the photos of Skye. I am heading for the atlas so I can pinpoint the location. (Could Google it of course but sometimes it is nice to see the whole map, for context). Would love to travel there someday. Sometimes I read the novels of D.E. Stevenson...very old-fashioned but soothing. I read one set in the Borderlands of Scotland and I believe there was mention of a crofter's cottage. Interesting to see one.
> 
> Loved the pink flower too--just nice to drink in all the vibrant color.
> 
> ...


I've always been nuts about Stevenson. I had not read a couple of her earliest books, and what a shock when you look for used ones. I think the price for one was in the $200s. That is amazing to me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are ready to get back to your normal poledra! Glad DH is headed back to work - it takes up a lot of time when they are home!!!! Have a great weekend. luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, been missing you all this last week, boy do I need some Tea Party time.
> Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, love red beans and rice anytime.
> Well, DH has been released to go back to work, so his first run will be on Thursday unless something else comes up before then that they need him to take, I'm hoping that there is, he's bored silly.
> Dstepmother is supposed to go back to work on Tuesday if all the girls at the house are over the flu, doctor said she can't be exposed for at least a few months.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear - did you fall too Sandy??? We're going to have to wrap everybody in bubblewrap!!!!


Sandy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OH - I missed Gwenie falling??? Hope she is ok- luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to get my sugar levels under control. I have been very negligent in both diet and medications. Yesterday when I finally checked it, it was 453. A bit high, wouldn't you say?? I think I can do OK with the sweets, but I've never met a carb I didn't like!
> ...


Our normal fasting would for sure be under 100.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ssk1953 (Terri) glad you popped in for a sip of tea! Nice that you joined us for some conversation! We do love many voices in the discussions at the virtual tea parlour.
> ...


hahah, fibromyalgia has my foot today so I am not leaving the house! I dont need an excuse to take a tumble in the snow!

Just had a beautiful conversation with my son, Eric, who lives out in Vancouver BC. He says it is wonderful and sunny out there and he and his girlfriend are going to go bike riding around the city. I think he mentioned going for some Chinese food or something like that. 

Meantime, I am staying inside just doing nothing. I am reading some stuff and planning a date with the income tax wizard that lives in my computer. Think the date is happening on Monday. Should get enough on the tax return to pay the municiple taxes and water bill.

I should bake some oatmeal muffins too or something. The antibiotics are not being kind to my appetite as they leave me quite nauseated. But only need to take them for two more days. Perhaps I will go tinkle the piano keys, maybe the organ. I have not decided yet. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I can understand the concern with the location - but the mohs is the way to go- we'll keep you in our prayers - luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Shirley - you will be just fine with your surgery - that is the type that my dermo did on the back of my hand for the same type of cancer - and the same reason....just not alot of skin and meat so they don't want to take any more than necessary. I'm glad you're enjoying your new computer - and that the workshops are going so well. Have a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Hello tea party friends! I've been on KP a little over a year and have wondered all this time how to get to the "tea party". I just saw a link from 5mmdpns from today's KP and joined in! Glad to finally find you! I am hungry now for red beans and rice and chocolate pie! ;-)
> 
> I'm currently working on a feather and fan afghan. I've only got about a third of the way knitted, so I've got a ways to go. I started it on March 1 and have set a goal to be done with it by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the Santa train?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow fantastic lyn 


Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rookie, your DGD is adorable, I hope the tubes do the job. 
Siouxann, I certainly hope you get the blood sugar down soon. 
I've been working on getting caught up on cleaning, I got quite a bit way to behind this last week with everything going on, but I think I've earned a rest for a while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Hi Sam
> The red beans and rice sounds great, but I had already planned a crock pot full of pozole for this weekend. It's so cold, rainy and blustery that something hot really sounds good. It's the time of year when spring seems too far away, but no doubt we'll soon be complaining of the heat!!


I'm making fridge dump soup for DD and me (tomorrow is shopping day, so I get all the leftovers out of the fridge), and he wants the posole. I have the bread dough mixed and rising.

Today I worked on my new walking stick--always forget how long those things take! I put some shells and a piece of obsidian and a glass nugget and burned/painted lizards all over it.  I still have to put the grip on and a couple of finishing touches. I got out all the tools and had no trouble at all, then cut my thumb as I was putting things away! Go figure. It's not bad, just annoying. It could have been worse!

Tonight I hope to work more on the poncho. DD and I have got to get some photos--things are piling up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need pictures of your walking stick sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Raybo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Kathy it sounds like I missed a cold.... I'm glad that you are feeling better - great idea on the chorizo sounds yummy to me. Please add my thoughts for M's Mom - losing one of the furry ones is so hard. And it sounds like Zoe is under weather, so best wishes for you too Zoe!!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


Thank you, AZ!!!! Yes, bronchitis was the final verdict - ugh! I'm on the mend so no worries


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow fantastic lyn
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Hello Lyn, how are you doing? I have had the youngest grandson here today,he played outside most of the day. It was a wonderful 45F/ 7.5C .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> how much snow do you have on the ground patches - the east coast was really getting hit. i feel so bad for those people still reeling from the hurricane.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No snow all melted, yaaaaaaa,weather is worm, and my red beans and rice was wonderful. Made the house smell so good. Good eating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  8 March 13
> 
> Sam, thanks for the recipes. Just bought sausages today so will have them tomorrow, if DH is feeling better. He's not feeling great today and isn't eating.
> 
> I didn't get to read all of last week's TP; I think I had about 40 or so pages left to read. Hope I didn't miss anything too drastic.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like things are looking upward healthwise kathy - that is good news. i would stay tucked in also - no use pushing it.
> 
> won't be long now until you are in the pink - healing energy coming your way.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam! You got that right...staying "buttoned-up" here at home is the best thing I can do for myself right now. I got sick soon after the big snow (remember the photo of all the snow on my deck?)...it has been raining overnight and all day today (go figure) and all the snow on the deck is almost gone...so strange from one week to another. I'm just enjoying working on my dishcloths, being covered up with a blanket and watching what's going on outside


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not noticed any scent as yet- it is a bit awkward at that height to get past the very pointy leaves! It is a very well defended flower! I am glad your daffodils survived the Squirrel- would love to see a shot of them!


I can't remember any strong scent, but the bees do like them, at least here they seem to.



thewren said:


> we will need pictures of your walking stick sorlenna.
> 
> sam


I know it, Sam. I am way behind on lots of pictures.  I do have one of the shawl, though it's not the one I want for the published pattern.

Welcome to the new folks--glad to hear new voices! And those who are healing/in need of healing, I'm sending good thoughts.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Sam, It's a little too cold out there for me to ride, even though it's a beautiful sunny day today, so the DH rode to see his mom who is 92 yrs young and I am chillin at home, enjoying the peace and quiet after a busy work week, by the way one of these days I am going to try out some of the recipes you post.

I got a kick out of your GK peeing antics, I had three sons who would stand at the top of the neighbor's steeply sloping yard and see who could pee the furthest down the hill, never mind that it was the main street going into town!

One day I will post some of my knitting photos too.

Thanks to every one who has made me feel welcome here, sorry if I don't answer all who have replied or made comments, I do appreciate all of them and am looking forward to getting the hang of how to reply without getting too confused.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


That's quite lovely. I have one and I hope it blooms this year. It had only one stalk on it last year and none the year before. If it does bloom, it won't be for 2-3 months.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

AZ I agree, we will continue to ride while the health allows us, then maybe convert the bike to a three wheeler. By the way, I love your Avatar, is that you in the field with the cattle? I grew up on a dairy farm and miss the rural setting the older I get. Would love to get back to it one day.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Caren, I'm doing great thanks. I had my grandson here today as well, my daughter and Shaun usually visit on Saturdays, today he asked if he could bring a friend with him. We didn't mind as he is a nice lad and we had enough food to stretch to 1 more. They came a bit later than my daughter as DGS went to town to buy a mothers day card and present. I feel truly blessed because all 3 of my kids have left me cards, flowers and chocolates for mothers day. Hope you and your family are well. I was planning on going to the mothers day service at the church my mum attended and then put some flowers where her ashes are buried but think I will just take the flowers over, I still find it very difficult attending services there, she was such an active member of the church and well liked by everyone but its just too hard still. lyn 



NanaCaren said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > wow fantastic lyn
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

This is more of a 'goodnight' than a 'hello'. I got back from the beekeeping conference about 6pm after a 40min drive in horrible rain. The conference was good and better to have it on a really wet weekend than under sunny skies , when we'd have been fretting to be outside. I was glad of scrambled eggs on toast, an episode of 'Lewis' on television and knitting pink washcloth No. 2,. which is now completed. Lovely to meet so many new friends as I read the 16 pages of the new 'table-setting'!! All best wishes and good to hear that many are recovering health and fitness. Night-night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great shawl sorlenna - is it all corcheted?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not noticed any scent as yet- it is a bit awkward at that height to get past the very pointy leaves! It is a very well defended flower! I am glad your daffodils survived the Squirrel- would love to see a shot of them!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Caren, I'm doing great thanks. I had my grandson here today as well, my daughter and Shaun usually visit on Saturdays, today he asked if he could bring a friend with him. We didn't mind as he is a nice lad and we had enough food to stretch to 1 more. They came a bit later than my daughter as DGS went to town to buy a mothers day card and present. I feel truly blessed because all 3 of my kids have left me cards, flowers and chocolates for mothers day. Hope you and your family are well. I was planning on going to the mothers day service at the church my mum attended and then put some flowers where her ashes are buried but think I will just take the flowers over, I still find it very difficult attending services there, she was such an active member of the church and well liked by everyone but its just too hard still. lyn
> 
> It always nice when family comes to visit. How very lucky to have gotten cards , flowers and chocolates. The family is dong very well. seth does have a bit of a cold as he thinks he doesn't need his coat on when he goes outside. I can understand how it would be hard for you to go to the church.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hope you're feeling better soon 5 - luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Kathy it sounds like I missed a cold.... I'm glad that you are feeling better - great idea on the chorizo sounds yummy to me. Please add my thoughts for M's Mom - losing one of the furry ones is so hard. And it sounds like Zoe is under weather, so best wishes for you too Zoe!!!! luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

the first thing I thought of was a giant sunflower Sorlenna! this is just wonderful!!!!! luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not noticed any scent as yet- it is a bit awkward at that height to get past the very pointy leaves! It is a very well defended flower! I am glad your daffodils survived the Squirrel- would love to see a shot of them!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is me about 10 years ago. DH and I retired and moved from So Cal to the Ozarks of Missouri and bought a 40 acre farm with an old farm house on it. We call it our "Missouri working vacation". We spent a couple of years there, completely redid the old house and brought the pasture and pond back. It was such an adventure. But far from our kids and my folks in So Cal..... so we decided to head back this way and ended up in Kingman, Arizona. We really like it here and it's close enough that I or we can get to So Cal easily when necessary. We haven't considered a trike. I don't think that DH would be interested.... but we do have a travel trailer that we are starting to use and hopefully that will give us the "go" we want. Have a wonderful weekend - luv-AZ


truthandlight said:


> AZ I agree, we will continue to ride while the health allows us, then maybe convert the bike to a three wheeler. By the way, I love your Avatar, is that you in the field with the cattle? I grew up on a dairy farm and miss the rural setting the older I get. Would love to get back to it one day.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh dear - did you fall too Sandy??? We're going to have to wrap everybody in bubblewrap!!!!
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> ...


Yes, Sandi I fell in the classroom on Wednesday. Was trying not to trip on a desk that a student had moved and caught the leg on the portable white board went down hard on my knees (in front of my kids). The kids were great one of them hurried to get bandaids for me. I did have long pants on but took the skin off both knees. Bubble wrap would have just popped all the bubbles.

Sorlenna the new shawl is beautiful too bad I don't crochet.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

What a wonderful, caring grandparent you are. I think that you could give grandparenting lessons. The recipes are good too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

trolleystation - how good of you to stop at the knitting tea party for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will continue to come back often - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



trolleystation said:


> What a wonderful, caring grandparent you are. I think that you could give grandparenting lessons. The recipes are good too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi to Everyone. I made it to Ohio and back. Waved to you Ohio Joy and some day we will have to meet at a yarn store somewhere near you. Going I had a little snow, ice pellets and fog, but just a little of each as I got near southern NY and Pennsylvania, but no problem with roads at all. The trip went great going and coming back. Coming back I saw what I thought were huge formations on Lake Erie but it turns out it was a huge wall of fog heading my way. Made it through before it reached the highway but was just off the edge of the road as I got further along. About 1 min. of fog and then just a beautiful trip home.

Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie Retiree: Thanks for letting me know about the weather and roads. You were right. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Poledra...Those photos of the mountains last KTP were so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your trip. Beautiful and what an experience for DH. Is he a born Texan?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great shawl sorlenna - is it all corcheted?
> 
> sam


Thanks! I was pleased with the results. Yes, this one is all crocheted--waiting on my gold & green yarn to get the knitted version worked up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Tired and need to go to bed, had a good day, and enjoyed my KTP family. Thanks for the pictures and the laughs. Have a blessed tomorrow.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't mind so much to spring ahead - at least you gain an hour of sleep - it's the fall back and the loss of an hour that bothers me. hopefully the time change means that spring is really on the way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No, you've got it reversed.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been keeping up sorta with the t party. i think you keep me sane....... i think our family crisis is ok for now. dad got over his MRSA, still checking the pneumonia, which cause the mrsa in the lungs. so still with his bad lungs its something to keep an eye on. sister finally went home from hospital today, they had left her leg open, from the knee down to the ankle to let it heal from inside out. she has had so many units of blood i can't count, they did take her into surgury tues to clean the leg up again, and then were able to cose it with a drain in it. it was touch and go for a while. still the issue of serosis of the liver to deal with. i tried to talk to her about what the plan was for when she can't stay home alone anymore. she didn't want to talke to me about it, so i didn't push it. my sister was in from nashville and we all went to dads dr appt with lung dr. i really wish we had let her examin him and then let them take him back to nursing home, because he has been so down in the dumps and not eating ever since. although really she didn't say anything he didn't know (i think) she did discuss quite frankly that his lungs are so bad and everytime he gets the pneumonia it weakens them more. it just seems he thinks she gave him a death sentance, so gonna be able to go see him now. i have stayed with sister most of the time, cause she was sorta out of her head a lot of the time, and didn't want to bring anything contagious back from visiting dad, since you had to gown up to go n his room. so for now. all is ok. thanks for all the prayers, don't quit. i did make several dish clothes while i was sitting. came in handy i gave them to my friend for loading my ipod with some new music and my cousin for making my necklace. barter system.
glad to see all the new names on here, we love to meet new folk. marianne, i am trying to catch up on last wks t party and i just got lost, so sorry to hear about your moms fur baby. i know she misses her. siouanne, was that your grandbaby getting the tubes in her ears, what a doll, i bet they help her. just wanted to pop in for a bit. bj and i were able today to get out of town, we went to a big out door flea market and walked, felt so good, and the sun was wonderful, then we plundered through the big goodwill, i found a newish white shirt, and seriously a matching hand towl and bath towl, i have no doubt the towel alone would sell for $7. so felt like i got a bargain. my kind of shopping. then we had some great mexican food. i think it was called Popitos, the best service, food, clean nic and friendly wait staff i have ever seen. today was just a good day. everyone take care love to all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, So glad your dad is ok. MRSA of the lungs..oh my, how awful and I know at his age it must have been a real battle. Sounds like he had a miracle to still be with you. Your poor sister too. Just sounds like you have too much going on all at once right now. Yes, I sure will keep your dad, sister, and you and your family all in my prayers. Not an easy time for sure but hope the prayers hold you up and keep you from hitting bottom. You sure deserved some fun and some great food. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* I think I'm got the scarf I was struggling with in sync now; watch me jinx it now LOL. I sequestered myself in the craft room and went really slow putting a lifeline every 7-10 rows, using my counter for row, counting outloud...Anyway it is now on it's way. Will continue the same way each time I work on it; like you said NO distraction

*Julie* the yucca plant picture posted today is amazing. I can't believe it is growing so fast. Can't wait to see the plant when it blooms.

*truthandlight* I remembered the name brand of my husbands bike; it was a Norton. How blessed your DH is to have such a giving spouse; conquering your fear so help his dream come through certainly benefited you both.

*Shirley* you have been one busy lady as usual. I would love a mac but that has to wait awhile. The new sweater sounds like it will be another masterpiece. Can't wait to see a picture of it. I'm still working on my ASJ; slow but steady. Know that you are in my prayers especially regarding the upcoming surgery. It sounds like you will be getting the best of care. Canada's health plan sounds so good; hope our new plan will be good but it is still in the infant stages. We will see. And I'm not trying to get a discussion of it here at the TP...

Hope everyone is who is suppose to move their clocks forward tonight remembers to do so. A big welcome to any new members that appeared while I was off knitting. I think I saw the name Esponga and want to say welcome, welcome, welcome. Please share some of your WIPs.

Southern Gal just wanted to add you will also be held up in prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene, I missed your wave because I didn't know when you'd be going by. I was in the center of the house cooking up a plum cobbler--ad-libbing a recipe based on a peach cobbler. It turned out delicious and the flounder and tuna steaks were tasty, too.

I'm so glad that you were able to have a safe trip both ways and that Mom is doing some better. I'm sorry these times are so difficult so many who must see their parents declining. Sorry that there is so little any of us can to help our friends here on KTP as you all walk these paths. Prayers are vital, I know, but sometimes that doesn't seem like enough to do to help a friend in need of support.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you'll show us the picture of the walking stick. Mine stays in the car; quite plain but DH made it for me and I love it.



Sorlenna said:


> Raybo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna the shawl is gorgeous! I have got to try making one some time. It is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad your trip was pretty good weather wise. I can understand that heavy cloud feeling upon returning home. I 'm sure your visit for her birthday did as much good as the doctor's visit in giving your mother strength. You are such a good caring daughter. Will keep her in my prayers. My mom always perked up when the first grandchild, a boy, would make trips by the retirement center. And oh my goodness when my brother, the oldest of us kids, would come for a visit you'd never know she ever was ailing. It was always such a treat for her and us too as she would perk up tremendously.



Angora1 said:


> Hi to Everyone. I made it to Ohio and back. Waved to you Ohio Joy and some day we will have to meet at a yarn store somewhere near you. Going I had a little snow, ice pellets and fog, but just a little of each as I got near southern NY and Pennsylvania, but no problem with roads at all. The trip went great going and coming back. Coming back I saw what I thought were huge formations on Lake Erie but it turns out it was a huge wall of fog heading my way. Made it through before it reached the highway but was just off the edge of the road as I got further along. About 1 min. of fog and then just a beautiful trip home.
> 
> Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


sweet little cutie...and GM too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can tell I'll probably be up quite late tonight. Between sleeping late, taking a nap, and drinking coffee late in the day I'm pretty wired for the night. LoL Think I'll go rummage in the kitchen for a snack of sorts. DH has already gone to bed and DD is spending the night at a friends. I'll check back in a few.
Gweniepooh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - so glad you got to make the trip and that you are home safe and sound. i understand your feelings as you drove home - it is difficult to watch a parent age. i'm just glad that you got to go and be with her for her birthday. be good to yourself - you deserve it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hi to Everyone. I made it to Ohio and back. Waved to you Ohio Joy and some day we will have to meet at a yarn store somewhere near you. Going I had a little snow, ice pellets and fog, but just a little of each as I got near southern NY and Pennsylvania, but no problem with roads at all. The trip went great going and coming back. Coming back I saw what I thought were huge formations on Lake Erie but it turns out it was a huge wall of fog heading my way. Made it through before it reached the highway but was just off the edge of the road as I got further along. About 1 min. of fog and then just a beautiful trip home.
> 
> Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i realize that now mjs - think i need a proof reader.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending sister and dad positive healing energy - and some soothing quiet energy to you - i'm really beginning to like you husband southern gal - he just seems to be there for you in so many ways. this is the time to be good to yourself - and keep up your rest and sleep.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been keeping up sorta with the t party. i think you keep me sane....... i think our family crisis is ok for now. dad got over his MRSA, still checking the pneumonia, which cause the mrsa in the lungs. so still with his bad lungs its something to keep an eye on. sister finally went home from hospital today, they had left her leg open, from the knee down to the ankle to let it heal from inside out. she has had so many units of blood i can't count, they did take her into surgury tues to clean the leg up again, and then were able to cose it with a drain in it. it was touch and go for a while. still the issue of serosis of the liver to deal with. i tried to talk to her about what the plan was for when she can't stay home alone anymore. she didn't want to talke to me about it, so i didn't push it. my sister was in from nashville and we all went to dads dr appt with lung dr. i really wish we had let her examin him and then let them take him back to nursing home, because he has been so down in the dumps and not eating ever since. although really she didn't say anything he didn't know (i think) she did discuss quite frankly that his lungs are so bad and everytime he gets the pneumonia it weakens them more. it just seems he thinks she gave him a death sentance, so gonna be able to go see him now. i have stayed with sister most of the time, cause she was sorta out of her head a lot of the time, and didn't want to bring anything contagious back from visiting dad, since you had to gown up to go n his room. so for now. all is ok. thanks for all the prayers, don't quit. i did make several dish clothes while i was sitting. came in handy i gave them to my friend for loading my ipod with some new music and my cousin for making my necklace. barter system.
> glad to see all the new names on here, we love to meet new folk. marianne, i am trying to catch up on last wks t party and i just got lost, so sorry to hear about your moms fur baby. i know she misses her. siouanne, was that your grandbaby getting the tubes in her ears, what a doll, i bet they help her. just wanted to pop in for a bit. bj and i were able today to get out of town, we went to a big out door flea market and walked, felt so good, and the sun was wonderful, then we plundered through the big goodwill, i found a newish white shirt, and seriously a matching hand towl and bath towl, i have no doubt the towel alone would sell for $7. so felt like i got a bargain. my kind of shopping. then we had some great mexican food. i think it was called Popitos, the best service, food, clean nic and friendly wait staff i have ever seen. today was just a good day. everyone take care love to all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i finally got through the four row pattern for the baby blanket - i had done this pattern on a dishrag before -- don't know why i was having such a time with it - but you are right - i didn't have any distraction other than hickory wanting to go out several times. duh i'll post a picture when i am a bit further. it called for circular but i got all 122sts on a straight needle which i prefer. onward and upward as they say.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* I think I'm got the scarf I was struggling with in sync now; watch me jinx it now LOL. I sequestered myself in the craft room and went really slow putting a lifeline every 7-10 rows, using my counter for row, counting outloud...Anyway it is now on it's way. Will continue the same way each time I work on it; like you said NO distraction


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

siouxann said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto!!!! BTW, Sue, if you have a smart phone, there's a free Android app called OnTrack Diabetes. You can enter your glucose readings, meds, blood pressure - whatever numbers you're supposed to keep track of - and the app will show graphs and numeric reports tracking your progress. It even gives an estimated A1C reading.
> ...


my sister has nothing to do with any electronic gadget. But...she wins a Kindle. She gave it to GS for a gift.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be so cool to watch grow. Seth has been helping me make spicy chicken wings for the freezer. We made 22 lbs/ 9.9 kilos.
> ...


NOt sure if he will, just doing my part in making sure the next generation of boys in the family can cook. They seem to eat a better variety of food when they help as youngsters.[/quote]

DS is very good at cooking and saves a lot by home cooking. The last two years his work has been sporadic ... can make the $$$ stretch. With one whole chicken he has several meals. His DG would be so happy.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i put things away i can never find them.
> 
> sam
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> that is just a male thing lol. Well...in my house that is said everyday by DH. And..if he cant stumble over it...immediately he says ....where are you hiding it? How come he doesnt say ....did you put it away?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> It looks pretty happy!!!! and the babies will grow just fine too.....
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is looking really happy right now in the evening sun!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Shirley - you will be just fine with your surgery - that is the type that my dermo did on the back of my hand for the same type of cancer - and the same reason....just not alot of skin and meat so they don't want to take any more than necessary. I'm glad you're enjoying your new computer - and that the workshops are going so well. Have a wonderful weekend!!! luv-AZ
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have had several of those removed. Face and chest. I loved the sun too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow fantastic lyn
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is even wider now, and I can see the individual blooms opening out. It is one of the largest clusters of flowers I have seen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

because when you put it away it is not "at hand".

sam



Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if i put things away i can never find them.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see it in full bloom myfanwy - it is going to be beautiful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > wow fantastic lyn
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.
> ...


I hope it blooms for you too- they are quite spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* I think I'm got the scarf I was struggling with in sync now; watch me jinx it now LOL. I sequestered myself in the craft room and went really slow putting a lifeline every 7-10 rows, using my counter for row, counting outloud...Anyway it is now on it's way. Will continue the same way each time I work on it; like you said NO distraction
> 
> *Julie* the yucca plant picture posted today is amazing. I can't believe it is growing so fast. Can't wait to see the plant when it blooms.
> 
> ...


I will be posting another pic tomorrow- almost certainly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see it in full bloom myfanwy - it is going to be beautiful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


At the rate we are going it will continue dry- they are saying this is the worst drought we have had since WWll. But that augurs well for the flowers.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Tea Partiers! Just a quick hello to everyone to let you all know I'm still alive and kicking. Spring is most definitely here on the Oregon coast, daffs and narcissus in full bloom as well as crocus, primroses, hellebores, pulmonaria, cyclamen--oh boy, the list is endless!! And I'm wishing there were 10 more hours in the day and an abundant supply of energy to make the most of them. Julie, love the emerging blooms on your yucca--do you happen to remember the species? The one we commonly see here is yucca filamentosa which is quite small (2-3 feet maybe) but the bloom spike is identical. Apparently, yucca elephantipes can get to be 30 feet!--hope you don't have that one. i'll try to catch up with everyone but it's hard to stay inside these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Hi Tea Partiers! Just a quick hello to everyone to let you all know I'm still alive and kicking. Spring is most definitely here on the Oregon coast, daffs and narcissus in full bloom as well as crocus, primroses, hellebores, pulmonaria, cyclamen--oh boy, the list is endless!! And I'm wishing there were 10 more hours in the day and an abundant supply of energy to make the most of them. Julie, love the emerging blooms on your yucca--do you happen to remember the species? The one we commonly see here is yucca filamentosa which is quite small (2-3 feet maybe) but the bloom spike is identical. Apparently, yucca elephantipes can get to be 30 feet!--hope you don't have that one. i'll try to catch up with everyone but it's hard to stay inside these days.


I was gifted the slip, so have no idea of species- but it is now around 10 and a half feet tall, although it has curved a bit with it's own weight!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann - wth a leash?
> ...


I know all about "can't disturb the cat". DH and I wake early and one of us will make a pot of tea to drink in bed. If the cat sits on me (as usual) I can use this excuse for not being able to pour a second cup for us both. Same applies to DH but the cat, Salt, does tend to sit on me!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the newest picture of the yucca plant Lurker.

TNS can just pictue you propped in bed or at a table with the cat on you so you can't pour the tea. I have the same thing happen with either the cat or one of the smaller of our dogs.
And of course DH says "well we can't disturb the cat/dog can we." So funny the way our pets train us! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the newest picture of the yucca plant Lurker.

TNS can just pictue you propped in bed or at a table with the cat on you so you can't pour the tea. I have the same thing happen with either the cat or one of the smaller of our dogs.
And of course DH says "well we can't disturb the cat/dog can we." So funny the way our pets train us! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see the newest picture of the yucca plant Lurker.
> 
> TNS can just pictue you propped in bed or at a table with the cat on you so you can't pour the tea. I have the same thing happen with either the cat or one of the smaller of our dogs.
> And of course DH says "well we can't disturb the cat/dog can we." So funny the way our pets train us! LOL


The light will be right in about 10 hours time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well since DH will be getting up in a couple of hours and I've yet to go to be I guess I should at least try to lay down and rest some not that I'm tired yet. This will teach me not to drink so much coffee late in the day. 

See you folks later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning, Sunday! Happy Mother's Day . Just wondered whether any of you still have old Singer sewing machines, after spending time helping a friend gardening yesterday, and then looking at her old Singer to see if it was still working. (It was). When I got home I looked up the serial number on the web and found that it was made between July and December 1913 at the singer factory in Clydebank. So, we decided we need to celebrate its 100th birthday in the summer. I learned to machine sew on an even older treadle singer which is still in the family, so it was really good to see another one still alive and sewing, although it didn't have the treadle, just the handle. They were so beautifully made and decorated, unlike the modern plastic monsters, and so easy to look after if anything went wrong. 
I do have an inexpensive modern electric one (Janone) which does what I need it to but it always seems so light weight and flimsy - but easier to carry! My very first electric machine which I bought with my first wages finally gave up the ghost with a nasty bang and puff of smoke about 10 years ago. I couldn't get a replacement foot control, and the repairs would have cost more than a basic new machine.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gingerwitch - wonderful as usual to have you join us for a cuppa. i have an idea you are spending a lot of time outside with your gardens. we'll be looking for you to drop in again just as soon as you can.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> Hi Tea Partiers! Just a quick hello to everyone to let you all know I'm still alive and kicking. Spring is most definitely here on the Oregon coast, daffs and narcissus in full bloom as well as crocus, primroses, hellebores, pulmonaria, cyclamen--oh boy, the list is endless!! And I'm wishing there were 10 more hours in the day and an abundant supply of energy to make the most of them. Julie, love the emerging blooms on your yucca--do you happen to remember the species? The one we commonly see here is yucca filamentosa which is quite small (2-3 feet maybe) but the bloom spike is identical. Apparently, yucca elephantipes can get to be 30 feet!--hope you don't have that one. i'll try to catch up with everyone but it's hard to stay inside these days.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


I can well believe that snow, Agnes. Yesterday evening, when driving over the Antrim Plateau, it was sleety and very cold and the weather map showed snow for your part of Scotland. It is dry here this morning but cold. I'm off to my elder daughter's family for Mother's Day tea, along with my sister. Need to get seed labels written as I have a lot of packets of seed to get sown now. I also need to order yarn as I've no project on the neddles at present. Cushion covers for the garden room chairs is the plan. Hope spring comes back to you very soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all our friends across the pond! 

Agnes I know you are tired of snow but what a pretty picture. I love your bird feeders.

Pammie and Southern Gal keeping you and your families in my prayers.

So many new faces his week! Welcome, sit down and have a cuppa tea. I have some left over coconut cream pie. We would love to see pictures of your WIPs and ones that have been completed. I'm back finishing up the girl's baby blanket and working on another, but for a baby boy.

DH wants to drive up to Flagstaff later this morning to the snow. I had a feeling this would happen. If so then I should be able to finish one blanket in the car. I'll wear the cowl and headband I knitted last year.

You all are in my heart and prayers. Have a lovely Sunday / Monday


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Southern Gal my prayers go out for you and your family. So much to shoulder at one time. May God watch over you all and bless you with healing strength.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've finally made it to the third season of Downton Abbey thanks to Hulu. I had to take a break last week It's so addictive!

Gingerwitch so good to see you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern gal, just read your post, and want to say I'm thinking of your family, dad, sister and you. I hope all continues to get better. Glad you managed to have a nice trip out, Mexican meal and bargain buys. Remember to take good care of yourself, too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, can't wait to see a picture of your yucca today. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sassy Joy, how was the quilt show? Any pictures?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is exactly what happens in our house too Ezenby!

Pontuf



Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if i put things away i can never find them.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal, So glad your dad is ok. MRSA of the lungs..oh my, how awful and I know at his age it must have been a real battle. Sounds like he had a miracle to still be with you. Your poor sister too. Just sounds like you have too much going on all at once right now. Yes, I sure will keep your dad, sister, and you and your family all in my prayers. Not an easy time for sure but hope the prayers hold you up and keep you from hitting bottom. You sure deserved some fun and some great food. :thumbup:


And my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, just another great day here, sun is out, and just nice. Not at all cold today. Have my coffee and I am ready to start my day joy and peace and healing today to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, can't wait to see a picture of your yucca today. Happy Mother's Day!


Thanks Charlotte and Pontuf- our Mother's Day is celebrated on the 2nd Sunday of May- just to be contrary! My calendar says Australia and Samoa celebrate it the same day- maybe someone thought there was too much going on with often it being Easter!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning, Sunday! Happy Mother's Day . Just wondered whether any of you still have old Singer sewing machines, after spending time helping a friend gardening yesterday, and then looking at her old Singer to see if it was still working. (It was). When I got home I looked up the serial number on the web and found that it was made between July and December 1913 at the singer factory in Clydebank. So, we decided we need to celebrate its 100th birthday in the summer. I learned to machine sew on an even older treadle singer which is still in the family, so it was really good to see another one still alive and sewing, although it didn't have the treadle, just the handle. They were so beautifully made and decorated, unlike the modern plastic monsters, and so easy to look after if anything went wrong.
> I do have an inexpensive modern electric one (Janone) which does what I need it to but it always seems so light weight and flimsy - but easier to carry! My very first electric machine which I bought with my first wages finally gave up the ghost with a nasty bang and puff of smoke about 10 years ago. I couldn't get a replacement foot control, and the repairs would have cost more than a basic new machine.....


A Happy Mother's Day to you, hope you enjoy it. I have an old singer treadle machine and it worked wonderfully until the belt broke. I taught my oldest three to sew with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, can't wait to see a picture of your yucca today. Happy Mother's Day!
> ...


We also celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday of May.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.

Hugs to all.[/quote]

I'm glad you had a safe trip. I'm sure most of us know how you feel about the heavy cloud pressing down. It is so hard to see a loved one go down-hill. And since you see her so seldom, it's probably more noticeable to you than your sisters who live nearby.
My mother was in a nursing home for several years. I would see her every week since I was working and lived 20 miles away. I really didn't notice how much she'd gone down hill until I looked at the pictures taken at her b'day party. I immediately called my daughter in TX and told her if she wanted to see her grandmother she needed to come back as soon as possible. Unfortunately, her plane landed 6 hours after her grandmother died. Very traumatic!
Praying for comfort for you and your mother.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal...so glad your dad and sister are slowly improviing....I've wondered in the last few days how everything was going for you since you hadn't posted for a while.
Will definitely keep you and your dad and sister in my prayers.
Hugs,
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Our temps are supposed to be in the lower 60's today. AND 70 tomorrow. I'm so tired of winter and it's not as cold here as it has been west and north of me. I just don't handle the cold very well. And those of you who talk about opening your windows/doors when the temperature is in the 40's would love our winters. You probably wouldn't turn on the heat. But to me, 40's are COLD! Guess my old blood is just thin as water.
When summer finally comes, I think I'll slather on sun-block and bake in the sun!!!
BRRR! Is it spring yet???
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Overcast, cloudy n Gray here. Raining on and off all night. Won't complain as we really need it. It is warm though 42f at 7:15 this am and supposed to keep warming up. 

Welcome to all the new people at the table, wonderful to meet you all! 

I will be doing Darowils dead fish workshop DS3 wants one though I don't know if I can find all of the colors he wants. He wants primary colors red green yellow and black if I remember right. Could make it too confusing for me also. 

Just finished a new to me book called The Jasmine Moon Murder by Laura Child's. The main character owns and runs a tea shop while solving murders on the side. Was a good book and I will be looking for more by her. Also found a new yummy tea thanks to this book. It talked about a chocolate, cinnamon nutmeg tea and so I googled it and found one by Numi (?)and ordered it and it is quite good. Mom tried it and has ordered some for herself says it's her new go to tea.

DH and I rented the first season of Justified to watch so off to knit and watch with him before he goes to bed, then knitting and working on my quilt. 

Angora so glad you had a safe trip and got to see your mom. So gal, glad that things are settling down for your family. Sorry to hear about Marianne`s fur family member it's not easy to lose them. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for all who need them! I think of you all even if not specifically mentioned.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mothers' Day to all -- we'll celebrate again in May!!
Gray and gloomy here yesterday and today - taking GS to swimming lessons (indoor) so that will be fun, then back here for lunch and hair cutting time. I have to find something for dinner - I've managed to clean out the freezer--will start on the pantry next...hmmm, maybe tuna casserole?

I know so well the energy it takes in the care of a parent -- mental, psychological, physical, emotional, etc. You all have my prayers as do your respective parents. It's important to take the time for yourselves to recuperate and flea markets and Mexican food sound like a proper way to do that!! 

Love to all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oooopppps, sorry Julie. But I'm learning.

Pontuf. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, can't wait to see a picture of your yucca today. Happy Mother's Day!
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oooopppps, sorry Julie. But I'm learning.
> 
> Pontuf.
> 
> ...


I would not have remembered that your Mother's Day is the same as ours!!!! so no real oooopsy!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> > Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


The shawl is so beautiful Dollyclaire! and I love the colours in the purse- is it felted?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> > Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


Lovely shawl and bag. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning Julie, how is everything with you and the dogs?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday morning here. DD2 made breakfast, I've had two cups of tea and need to get ready to leave for Alabama by noon. 
Happy Mother's Day to our friends around the works who are celebrating today.
Hope everyone is feeling better or are on the mend and healing wishes are on their way. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie, how is everything with you and the dogs?


The dogs are sleeping quietly- which is always nice! At not quite 4 am it will be about three and a half hours before daylight, and my next inspection of the Yucca- the blooms were starting to open last time I looked!- Do you have any of the little boys this weekend- or just the teens?!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Mother's day is May 12th here in Canada..probably the U.S. too. I will have to say Happy Mother's Day to my DD in Scotland today when we Skype! 
I want to see a picture of the yucca plant too when it flowers! We still have lots of snow here, even though the weather has been mild and lots has melted..still piles 3 feet high and can't see the grass! Supposed to rain for the next two days, so hopefully that will get rid of most of it. 


June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Mother's day is May 12th here in Canada..probably the U.S. too. I will have to say Happy Mother's Day to my DD in Scotland today when we Skype!
> I want to see a picture of the yucca plant too when it flowers! We still have lots of snow here, even though the weather has been mild and lots has melted..still piles 3 feet high and can't see the grass! Supposed to rain for the next two days, so hopefully that will get rid of most of it.
> 
> June


that sounds like you get mud after the snow?!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Yes I knitted it then felted it, I am really pleased with it and so was my friend when I gave it to her. I have the yarn in shades of brown and cream to do a bag for me but I am going to do a bucket shape. The long straps are not easy for me to use, I prefer a short handle I can put over the rest on my crutches. Not sure if I will be starting right away I am still practising my crochet.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dollyclaire, what is the pattern for the shawl/tablecloth? I have one started like it but got tired of it. Love the look of the bottom portion. Crocheted mine off and was trying to finish it in crochet. If you can share the pattern, please pm me. Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


How did you do the felting? the result is lovely- I am also curious to know if you use lifelines and stitch markers when doing your lace knitting- or do you rely on your count, as do I?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Julie, how is everything with you and the dogs?
> ...


I had Seth over night, he has been playing outside most of today so far. Grant is picking him up after work tonight. I am hoping to get Blake, Aidan and Ethan for a couple days during their spring break. I bet the Yucca is going to be even more lovely today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie that is the pattern that I usually use it starts in centre with just a few stitches and its the yf that make the central spiral that makes enough stitches for the feather and fan....I have never used life line on these shawls...just count count count, the pattern is Patons no 8008

DollyClaire I love the bag :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


I am sure that is our Scottish heritage!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

How did you do the felting? the result is lovely- I am also curious to know if you use lifelines and stitch markers when doing your lace knitting- or do you rely on your count, as do I?
Julie

I popped it in the washing machine on a 40C programme but I put it inside a pillowcase so that there was no fuzzy bits of wool left on the machine drum. I was quite happy with it after one wash so then just laid it out on top of the radiator to dry.
The shawl is only a four row pattern in the lacy section and is easy counted as the pattern row is in multiples of six and the other three rows are garter stitch so I tend not to use stitch markers. I only purchased them recently from our new lys along with the coils that keep your knitting needles together and your stitches do not fall off.. Interestingly I had never heard of lifelines before I joined the TP and was quite intrigued by them. I will certainly be doing them where I am not familiar with the pattern and it is difficult to frog and get back on pattern. I have been knitting for many years and have spoken to a lot of knitters since I found out about the lifeline and no one has heard of it. needless to say they all thought it was a wonderful idea and they did not know why they had not thought of doing that before ! I have learned so much since joining this forum. The help and support you get is just amazing and I love to read about what everyone is doing all round the globe. 
The sun has just come back out here but it has been snowing but not looking as though it will lie. The heat is lovely through the window and yet 5 minutes ago there was a total whiteout outside. I did have bedding on the line outside but have had to bring it in as the weather is so changeable today. We do not change our clocks until the end of March but we are seeing a big difference in the hours of daylight at the moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is beautiful though Agnescr. Thank you for sharing.



agnescr said:


> Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> How did you do the felting? the result is lovely- I am also curious to know if you use lifelines and stitch markers when doing your lace knitting- or do you rely on your count, as do I?
> Julie
> 
> I popped it in the washing machine on a 40C programme but I put it inside a pillowcase so that there was no fuzzy bits of wool left on the machine drum. I was quite happy with it after one wash so then just laid it out on top of the radiator to dry.
> ...


I suspect the lifeline depends a lot on the actual yarn you use, I do recall Sorlenna mentioning that a too short lifeline is almost worse than none at all! Maybe one day I will get over my stiff neckedness on this issue!
All seasons it seems in one day for you- so glad there is some warmth coming with the sun!
We go back an hour sometime in April- personally I wish we could just stick with Summertime- and adjust if we must, rather than by imposition!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy mums day to the mums in the UK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire your work is beautiful.


dollyclaire said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> > Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Sam..saturday afternoon here..thanks for the kids colouring links..I forwarded them on to my DD in Scotland, plus you reminded me I need more computer paper too..have to print off all our income tax forms before I submit them. Walmart has a box of 5 packages for $ 19.97, so I better run over and hope they are still on sale. Our Walmart is renovating the old Zellers store in our mall to make a superstore and they moved the craft (yarn) section, so NO yarn! I will have to drive down to the nearest Walmart superstore to shop for my swap partner this month. It is March Break here next week, so I will have some kids all day, so have to keep them busy! Going to the library to get movies and books. Maybe I better bookmark those sites you gave so they can colour! I already promised to make monkey bread for them..have all the stuff just not had the opportunity to make it. Also need to get stuff for Easter..have the molds and the sucker sticks..just have to get the melting chocolate! Have to get PINK for the one little girl. Have to ship a ton of stick on jewels for my GD in Scotland and easter stuff! Wow..this is going to cost me! LOL
> Son was home sick from work yesterday with that stomach bug that is going around here..he is now hungry today and eating everything!
> Ok..have to run out and get that computer paper! Sunny and warming up here too! Still lots of snow on the ground.
> Bye for now!
> ...


If I remember correctly Georgetown was unusual because it had both a Zellers and a Walmart in the same mall. My Dil works at the Winston/401 Walmart and sys there's nit much in the way of wool there. I used to go to the lys on hwy#7 just past the turn to Glen Williams. It's funny, after you've been away a while the street name fail you but I know I could drive right there. I lived in James street of main. Second house on the right with the big glassed in front porch.
I really miss that place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Sam..saturday afternoon here..thanks for the kids colouring links..I forwarded them on to my DD in Scotland, plus you reminded me I need more computer paper too..have to print off all our income tax forms before I submit them. Walmart has a box of 5 packages for $ 19.97, so I better run over and hope they are still on sale. Our Walmart is renovating the old Zellers store in our mall to make a superstore and they moved the craft (yarn) section, so NO yarn! I will have to drive down to the nearest Walmart superstore to shop for my swap partner this month. It is March Break here next week, so I will have some kids all day, so have to keep them busy! Going to the library to get movies and books. Maybe I better bookmark those sites you gave so they can colour! I already promised to make monkey bread for them..have all the stuff just not had the opportunity to make it. Also need to get stuff for Easter..have the molds and the sucker sticks..just have to get the melting chocolate! Have to get PINK for the one little girl. Have to ship a ton of stick on jewels for my GD in Scotland and easter stuff! Wow..this is going to cost me! LOL
> ...


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party !!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh ouch!!!! Maybe some ice will help too. Great excuse to sit and knit!!! Hope you heal quickly - luv-AZ


Sandy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear - did you fall too Sandy??? We're going to have to wrap everybody in bubblewrap!!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sweet Angora, I know how difficult it is to see your Mom struggling. Having you there must have been such a joy for her. You're a good Dear Daughter!!! I'm glad you are home safe. Take care of yourself. luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Hi to Everyone. I made it to Ohio and back. Waved to you Ohio Joy and some day we will have to meet at a yarn store somewhere near you. Going I had a little snow, ice pellets and fog, but just a little of each as I got near southern NY and Pennsylvania, but no problem with roads at all. The trip went great going and coming back. Coming back I saw what I thought were huge formations on Lake Erie but it turns out it was a huge wall of fog heading my way. Made it through before it reached the highway but was just off the edge of the road as I got further along. About 1 min. of fog and then just a beautiful trip home.
> 
> Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great day Southern Gal - I'm glad you got a break. Keeping you and your family in my prayers always my friend - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been keeping up sorta with the t party. i think you keep me sane....... i think our family crisis is ok for now. dad got over his MRSA, still checking the pneumonia, which cause the mrsa in the lungs. so still with his bad lungs its something to keep an eye on. sister finally went home from hospital today, they had left her leg open, from the knee down to the ankle to let it heal from inside out. she has had so many units of blood i can't count, they did take her into surgury tues to clean the leg up again, and then were able to cose it with a drain in it. it was touch and go for a while. still the issue of serosis of the liver to deal with. i tried to talk to her about what the plan was for when she can't stay home alone anymore. she didn't want to talke to me about it, so i didn't push it. my sister was in from nashville and we all went to dads dr appt with lung dr. i really wish we had let her examin him and then let them take him back to nursing home, because he has been so down in the dumps and not eating ever since. although really she didn't say anything he didn't know (i think) she did discuss quite frankly that his lungs are so bad and everytime he gets the pneumonia it weakens them more. it just seems he thinks she gave him a death sentance, so gonna be able to go see him now. i have stayed with sister most of the time, cause she was sorta out of her head a lot of the time, and didn't want to bring anything contagious back from visiting dad, since you had to gown up to go n his room. so for now. all is ok. thanks for all the prayers, don't quit. i did make several dish clothes while i was sitting. came in handy i gave them to my friend for loading my ipod with some new music and my cousin for making my necklace. barter system.
> glad to see all the new names on here, we love to meet new folk. marianne, i am trying to catch up on last wks t party and i just got lost, so sorry to hear about your moms fur baby. i know she misses her. siouanne, was that your grandbaby getting the tubes in her ears, what a doll, i bet they help her. just wanted to pop in for a bit. bj and i were able today to get out of town, we went to a big out door flea market and walked, felt so good, and the sun was wonderful, then we plundered through the big goodwill, i found a newish white shirt, and seriously a matching hand towl and bath towl, i have no doubt the towel alone would sell for $7. so felt like i got a bargain. my kind of shopping. then we had some great mexican food. i think it was called Popitos, the best service, food, clean nic and friendly wait staff i have ever seen. today was just a good day. everyone take care love to all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Drive safe and have fun! I for one am ready to enjoy a sunnier day than we have had in the last few!! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all our friends across the pond!
> 
> Agnes I know you are tired of snow but what a pretty picture. I love your bird feeders.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful day Pup lover!!! 


Pup lover said:


> Overcast, cloudy n Gray here. Raining on and off all night. Won't complain as we really need it. It is warm though 42f at 7:15 this am and supposed to keep warming up.
> 
> Welcome to all the new people at the table, wonderful to meet you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Mum's day to all who are celebrating!!! I am in real time for a minute to say hello to the KTP. It is sunny and clear here in Arizona today - 42 and warming to the mid 60's. DH and I were talking about how much we miss the sunny days when we have weather here - it happens so seldom, but we are spoiled with the bright clear days even when it is cold out. Today is going to be a quiet day - I will help DH get the jeep door put back on - he had to replace the outside door handle and it has been a real project. I have hamburger meat to patty up for the freezer and I think we will put some patties on the bar b que for dinner tonight. With a little effort I could make some potato salad early today and it would be cold for tonight. The "horsewomen" across the road are out and riding today - I think they are glad for some sunshine too. I can hear their laughter as they try to ride side by side. They don't miss a chance to wave at any passing vehicle - so cute at this age... 5 and 8. My view from the office window includes their riding area and my front lawn and hummingbird feeder - I think I will move one of my yarn bowls and a wip in here - I usually don't knit or crochet in the office - the computer is the main reason to be in here. But it is a nice view and good light. DH is making breakfast burritos - and after we eat it will be time to start our day. I hope you all have a good one too. - Oh - I tried this recipe the other night and it's a keeper - love being able to throw something in the oven- and this would probably work in the crockpot too. Here it is - happiness and health to all of you!! luv-AZ
http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/asian-chicken-rice-bake


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ, i like the sound of that recipe, i love chicken and rice dishes. 
today after church we just came home, bj is eating my left overs from mexican sat. i am eating left overs from chinese. anytime i eat out, i have another meal from it. so that came in handy. lazy rainy sunday here. chilly, damp. mom came into church today, said she is moving to AZ cause they don't do the daylight savings time there. i just wish we could vote on it and see how many really want this mess. 
someone was talking about their walking sticks, that is something i collect. i look for them at auctions, flea markets, where ever, don't ask me why, just like them, my favorite, i use often i am gonna get a compass and glue on the top, i saw some for sale like that, it might come in handy sometimes, although when mom and i go hiking under her hill, we know at all times where we are, as long as we don't cross any fences we are very familiar with our "woods" i keep my walking sticks and a few canes in a tall basket in the corner of the living room. i just like to look at them, i also have bird houses in my living room. not decorative ones, real ones i have found at flea markets, i have said my taste and style runs to eclectic junk to comfy cottage/country. no she she poo poo looking stuff in my house. gonna go lay down with the kindle and read. everyone have a good day. blessings to you all


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Today is the Mothering Sunday -- a generally observed religious day set aside in the Church of England on the fourth Sunday in Lent. It is a time when the workers were given time off to go to see their mothers. This is the day when children would bring flowers and gifts to their mothers. It is also the time when simnel cakes were made and eaten. This is the Sunday when everyone was encouraged to go to the "mother church" in their area and attend the Sunday service. Traditionally it is also the only Sunday in the church when marriages were celebrated. 

Mothering Sunday is not the same as Mother's Day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothering_Sunday


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

the picture is gorgeous,and soooo tall !!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For any of the newbies wanting the receipt for the Tradiitonal Simnel Cake. I made it last year and it really is quite good.



Simnel Cake

Ingredients: 
8 oz (225g) S.R. flour (or plain with your preferred raising agent)
1 tsp ground mixed spice
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
6 oz (170g) softened butter or margarine
6 oz (170g) caster sugar (US=superfine sugar)
1 tsp finely grated orange zest
1 tsp finely grated lemon zest
4 eggs
1.25 lbs (20 oz/570g) mixed dried fruit
4 oz (115g) cut mixed candied peel
2 oz (55g) chopped walnuts
2 oz (55g) chopped glace cherries
1 fl. oz (25ml) milk
8 oz (225g) marzipan rolled out to 8"/20m disk
a little granulated sugar

Method:
Preheat oven to 300degF/150degC/Gas Regulo 2

Line the base and sides of a 8"/20cms round cake tin with lightly buttered greaseproof paper or parchment so the lining extends about 2"/5cms clear of the rim of the tin.

Sift the flour and spices together, twice, set to one side. 

Cream together the butter, sugar and citrus zest. 

Beat in eggs, one at a time, alternating with a tablespoon of the flour mixture to avoid splitting.

Stir in the dried fruit, candied peel, nuts and cherries.

Stir in the milk.

Fold in the remaining flour. Do not over-work the mixture.

Transfer half of the mixture to the prepared tin and smooth the surface so it is very slightly domed, gently place the disk of arzipan over the top, then add the remaining mixture on top of that and gently smooth the surface.

Tie a double thickness of brown parcel paper, twice the height of the tin around the outside and place on a baking sheet. 

Bake in a pre-heated oven for about three to three and a half hours. It is a good idea to check the colour after two and a half hours, if it's looking nicely coloured, lay a piece of brown parcel paper over the top, resting on the parchment collar to protect it from burning. 

The cake is cooked when a skewer pushed into the centre comes out clean, this will vary from oven to oven and depending on the size of eggs and how many birds fly past the window!

When fully cooked, remove from the oven,, remove the brown paper and allow to cool for about fifteen minutes, before turning out onto a wire rack. Dust with a little granulated sugar while still warm.

So there you have traditional Simnel Cake, a classic delight.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For any of the newbies wanting the receipt for the Tradiitonal Simnel Cake. I made it last year and it really is quite good.
> 
> Simnel Cake
> 
> ...


Thanks NanaCaren! I was just off in search of Dave's Simnel Cake that he posted last year! It is such a rich cake!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly Georgetown was unusual because it had both a Zellers and a Walmart in the same mall. My Dil works at the Winston/401 Walmart and sys there's nit much in the way of wool there. I used to go to the lys on hwy#7 just past the turn to Glen Williams. It's funny, after you've been away a while the street name fail you but I know I could drive right there. I lived in James street of main. Second house on the right with the big glassed in front porch.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks NanaCaren! I was just off in search of Dave's Simnel Cake that he posted last year! It is such a rich cake! [/quote]

You are most welcome, I was going to post it earlier but got side tracked by the youngest grandson. Have you made the cake yet it is really good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NanaCaren! I was just off in search of Dave's Simnel Cake that he posted last year! It is such a rich cake!
> ...


No, I have not made the simnel cake this year. Just not up to doing that. I did make some raisen oatmeal muffins though -- I like to cheat and use the Quaker Oatmeal Muffin mix and add my own raisens.  But I do have some simnel cake in my freezer, just not this recipe. I do leave out the walnuts and other tree nuts due to my tree nut allergies when I make any fruit cake. ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to all our newbies, so good to have you, it's a wonderfully addictive, friendly, loving place to play. 

Pammie, are the Spurs still in it or did they kick themselves out of it again? I haven't been able to watch and rarely hear anything on them or the Mav's up here. 
Welll, now I'm on to page 6, but have to run out for a few (hopefully), minutes. Have a great day all. 
Hugs


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Onthewingsofadove said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - what a beautiful sight - but i comeserate - where is spring. relative to what we have been having today is quite the balmy day - i have the front door open enough that the animals can go in and out without bothering me. we are to get rain later in the day.

one thing agnes - it shouldn't last too long.

sam

is it unusual for you to have snow?



agnescr said:


> Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love you letterbox tns - is that at your house?

sam



TNS said:


> Southern gal, just read your post, and want to say I'm thinking of your family, dad, sister and you. I hope all continues to get better. Glad you managed to have a nice trip out, Mexican meal and bargain buys. Remember to take good care of yourself, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you june - i am kind of bundled up since the front door is open a little - i breathe better in cool air but my body craves hot air. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Our temps are supposed to be in the lower 60's today. AND 70 tomorrow. I'm so tired of winter and it's not as cold here as it has been west and north of me. I just don't handle the cold very well. And those of you who talk about opening your windows/doors when the temperature is in the 40's would love our winters. You probably wouldn't turn on the heat. But to me, 40's are COLD! Guess my old blood is just thin as water.
> When summer finally comes, I think I'll slather on sun-block and bake in the sun!!!
> BRRR! Is it spring yet???
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Onthewingsofadove/Trisha! The picture in your avatar is breathtaking!. Glad to see you joining the KTP. Hope you will share some of your knitting or crochet work with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so impressed with your baby shawl dollyclaire - just beautiful.

also - i really like your felted bag. very smart looking.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> > Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great sign of spring kathy - thanks for sharing.

sam

drive carefully - let us know when you are home again.



kehinkle said:


> Sunday morning here. DD2 made breakfast, I've had two cups of tea and need to get ready to leave for Alabama by noon.
> Happy Mother's Day to our friends around the works who are celebrating today.
> Hope everyone is feeling better or are on the mend and healing wishes are on their way.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something dollyclaire - crutches? i would think a shoulder bag would work well with crutches.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely surprise onthewingsofadove to have you join us for a cuppa and some conversation - we love having new people stop by and hope that you had such a good time you will be back real soon. we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Sam..saturday afternoon here..thanks for the kids colouring links..I forwarded them on to my DD in Scotland, plus you reminded me I need more computer paper too..have to print off all our income tax forms before I submit them. Walmart has a box of 5 packages for $ 19.97, so I better run over and hope they are still on sale. Our Walmart is renovating the old Zellers store in our mall to make a superstore and they moved the craft (yarn) section, so NO yarn! I will have to drive down to the nearest Walmart superstore to shop for my swap partner this month. It is March Break here next week, so I will have some kids all day, so have to keep them busy! Going to the library to get movies and books. Maybe I better bookmark those sites you gave so they can colour! I already promised to make monkey bread for them..have all the stuff just not had the opportunity to make it. Also need to get stuff for Easter..have the molds and the sucker sticks..just have to get the melting chocolate! Have to get PINK for the one little girl. Have to ship a ton of stick on jewels for my GD in Scotland and easter stuff! Wow..this is going to cost me! LOL
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm guessing a garden room is a conservatory, so we'll see when someone knowledgeable answers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks azsticks - that sounds easy and good.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Mum's day to all who are celebrating!!! I am in real time for a minute to say hello to the KTP. It is sunny and clear here in Arizona today - 42 and warming to the mid 60's. DH and I were talking about how much we miss the sunny days when we have weather here - it happens so seldom, but we are spoiled with the bright clear days even when it is cold out. Today is going to be a quiet day - I will help DH get the jeep door put back on - he had to replace the outside door handle and it has been a real project. I have hamburger meat to patty up for the freezer and I think we will put some patties on the bar b que for dinner tonight. With a little effort I could make some potato salad early today and it would be cold for tonight. The "horsewomen" across the road are out and riding today - I think they are glad for some sunshine too. I can hear their laughter as they try to ride side by side. They don't miss a chance to wave at any passing vehicle - so cute at this age... 5 and 8. My view from the office window includes their riding area and my front lawn and hummingbird feeder - I think I will move one of my yarn bowls and a wip in here - I usually don't knit or crochet in the office - the computer is the main reason to be in here. But it is a nice view and good light. DH is making breakfast burritos - and after we eat it will be time to start our day. I hope you all have a good one too. - Oh - I tried this recipe the other night and it's a keeper - love being able to throw something in the oven- and this would probably work in the crockpot too. Here it is - happiness and health to all of you!! luv-AZ
> http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/asian-chicken-rice-bake


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party carlene - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



CarleneK said:


> the picture is gorgeous,and soooo tall !!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> ...


A garden room is like a sun room. Here are some garden rooms to see:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=garden+room&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4SAVJ_enCA515CA515&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=mOw8UZKWMqnO0QH34IHoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=698


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful myfanwy - it's going to take over your house if you are not careful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful myfanwy - it's going to take over your house if you are not careful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am quite happy with it's growth so far- it is giving some much needed privacy- with the houses being so close!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


Sure is getting to be tall. The ones my sister has are much smaller.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


What a pretty picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


All I can say is - WOW


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful myfanwy - it's going to take over your house if you are not careful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wow..that is a HUGE plant!!!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!
> ...


Judging from what Zoe posted a day or two ago there are many species within the genus!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to go knit a little - see what havoc i can create with the baby blanket and kimono. think i will also shut the door and turn on the heat since my couch is right next to the door and the sun is now fighting the clouds. i suppose that means the rain is soon to begin - through the night and into the morning - should make it fun to get on the bus.

back in a few.

sam


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Does Gail Spence still have the quilt shop in the Glen? Her daughter Cheryl and I used to teach together. We would bring our classes out in the fall so Alf could take them on a wagon ride and choose pumpkins.

Is the Copper Kettle in the Glen still the best place for Irish beer, liver and onions or steak and kidney pie?

This is making me homesick for that part of the world. My son lives in Mississauga but when I go there: it's usually just there and right back in one day. I've got to take a little memory sight seeing time.

Trisha[/quote]

Don't know..I rarely go into the Glen and I am not a quilter. I know the Copper Kettle is still there, but I have never been into it. Maybe DH and I should take a drive and check it out. 
June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!
> ...


as NanaCaren says- you are welcome!
and how are you any way, Budasha?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - it's going to take over your house if you are not careful.
> ...


10 foot six and growing is my estimate!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker, it's wonderful ! What a welcome to Spring. It's 67 here today so I've been doing a little walking. Think Ill sit on the deck and knit a while. Might as well enjoy it while I can. This time of the year we could get snow again in a day or two.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh I'm just great thanks. The results of my scan are excellent. Radiation worked and no sign of any new lesions. Cause to celebrate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I had one in a planter box a couple years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker, it's wonderful ! What a welcome to Spring. It's 67 here today so I've been doing a little walking. Think Ill sit on the deck and knit a while. Might as well enjoy it while I can. This time of the year we could get snow again in a day or two.


Where we are it is actually the harbinger of Autumn!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


That is such good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


An identical shoot in a planter- at my neighbour's is about three feet only!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> because when you put it away it is not "at hand".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had one in a planter box a couple years ago.


An identical shoot in a planter- at my neighbour's is about three feet only![/quote]

That is about all mine was too, until the cat kept digging it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I had one in a planter box a couple years ago.
> ...


That is about all mine was too, until the cat kept digging it up.[/quote]

:thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAve just popped in and see we have gone from page 4 to 26 while I have been otherwise occupied. I am about to throw on yeaterdays clothes and go out for a walk while it is cool. We are heading for another day around 100 (this is our 9th day over 30C (86) with tomorrow as hot but Wedmesday is meant to be only 27 (80). Be back later- well depends on whetehr I decide to face upsatirs! even withthe airconditioner fixed my room still doesn't cool down much- but DH will also be home and he likes silence while I like something on. And we have toally different tastes in music anyway. So I might decide to have the airconditioner and fan on up here! ALso means I can catch up the KTP!
Finhed MILs things (got the last one finished on the drive there).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like my place!!! Most of my "decorating" is red,white and blue stars and bars that I have picked up any and everywhere. Some new and some so not new!!! It sounds like a good day to take it easy - I just got back from the market and DH is taking a little cat nap. Still clear and warming up here - tell your Mom I said she's welcome in Arizona, we have room in this state for the whole lot of you!!!. Let me know if you try the recipe - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> AZ, i like the sound of that recipe, i love chicken and rice dishes.
> today after church we just came home, bj is eating my left overs from mexican sat. i am eating left overs from chinese. anytime i eat out, i have another meal from it. so that came in handy. lazy rainy sunday here. chilly, damp. mom came into church today, said she is moving to AZ cause they don't do the daylight savings time there. i just wish we could vote on it and see how many really want this mess.
> someone was talking about their walking sticks, that is something i collect. i look for them at auctions, flea markets, where ever, don't ask me why, just like them, my favorite, i use often i am gonna get a compass and glue on the top, i saw some for sale like that, it might come in handy sometimes, although when mom and i go hiking under her hill, we know at all times where we are, as long as we don't cross any fences we are very familiar with our "woods" i keep my walking sticks and a few canes in a tall basket in the corner of the living room. i just like to look at them, i also have bird houses in my living room. not decorative ones, real ones i have found at flea markets, i have said my taste and style runs to eclectic junk to comfy cottage/country. no she she poo poo looking stuff in my house. gonna go lay down with the kindle and read. everyone have a good day. blessings to you all


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, all--I've made it back at last--we still have to do the shopping, since he wanted to see the race. We were going to go this morning but the time change has discombobulated us! The TV said 11:30 whereas it was actually 12:30...

I am writing now on a machine with Windows 8...we got a new laptop into the house today...we'll see how that goes! Once I got Firefox installed and figured out how to run it from the desktop, I think it'll be okay (can't keep me away from the TP! Heh). I know I still have a lot to learn, but so far, it seems manageable. Not much knitting today so far, either, but I plan to remedy that soon. 

Let me add a hearty welcome to the new voices--stay a while and hope you enjoy it here!

Julie, the yucca is lovelier by the day; for us, it also signals autumn is approaching. The blooms should last a good long while, too. 

Okay--off to try something else on this machine!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Sam - This would be easy to double or triple up and feed Heidi's crew!!! I did stir-fry some veggies to go with.


thewren said:


> thanks azsticks - that sounds easy and good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking Good!!! If it gets too much taller you will need a telephoto lens!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hip Hip Hooray!!! Good News Budasha!!!! luv-AZ


budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wonderful news budasha - sending a little extra healing energy to make it even better.

sam



budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi does great stir-fry.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> You're welcome Sam - This would be easy to double or triple up and feed Heidi's crew!!! I did stir-fry some veggies to go with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We'd call these seasonal rooms in the Chicago area - if they are heated, they can be 3 seasons - if A/C, then 4 season. In Florida, they'd be called Lanai. If we decide to stay here instead of moving to TN, we'll redo the kitchen and I hope to add a room like this on the back....dreams?!


5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It certainly is a big plant---and very pretty...Little Shop of Horrors comes to mind.



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - it's going to take over your house if you are not careful.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You darn right that's reason to celebrate --- Hip Hip Hooray! Good to hear from you.



budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on six in the evening and i haven't taken the time to get into the shower yet - a little late i agree but i will feel better with one. back in the shake of a towel.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great news Budasha!
beautiful yucca Lurker!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok let's get this straight...East Coast time is 2 hours ahead of AZ time?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, all--I've made it back at last--we still have to do the shopping, since he wanted to see the race. We were going to go this morning but the time change has discombobulated us! The TV said 11:30 whereas it was actually 12:30...
> 
> I am writing now on a machine with Windows 8...we got a new laptop into the house today...we'll see how that goes! Once I got Firefox installed and figured out how to run it from the desktop, I think it'll be okay (can't keep me away from the TP! Heh). I know I still have a lot to learn, but so far, it seems manageable. Not much knitting today so far, either, but I plan to remedy that soon.
> 
> ...


They are forecasting a possibility of rain on Thursday- not sure how it will handle that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Looking Good!!! If it gets too much taller you will need a telephoto lens!!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Almost need it now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It certainly is a big plant---and very pretty...Little Shop of Horrors comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


won't it be spectacular if all five babies flower at the same time, in their turn?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Great news Budasha!
> beautiful yucca Lurker!


It is sort of flowering from the inside, out!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


A 'garden room' is the term used locally for a small siitting room that isn't attached to the house but to a garage or similar. 'Conservatory' is used for a similar room attached to the main dwelling. A greenhouse is all glass and used for plant propagation and growing tender plants. I'll post some photographs soon as I know they are popular. I'm at the cottage and the noise of the wind and waves on the Irish Sea is quite spectacular. Such a wintery night with a forecast of a bitterly cold day tomorrow. The Irish Sea is at the bottom of the street and as the tide is high, it appears to have ambitions to get up the street! Lots of spray and waves partially breaking on the road as I drove here about an hour ago. I've had a lovely afternoon with elder daughter, son-in-law, grandchildren and son-in-law's parents, of whom I'm very fond. I visited my younger daughter on the way to the cottage and it has been lovely to see so much of my family all on the one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> ...


Even if a bit wild- it all sounds very lovely- and with the family as a bonus!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What beautiful images of the sea and what a lovely day you have had Valerie

Pontuf

quote=ptofValerie]


thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


A 'garden room' is the term used locally for a small siitting room that isn't attached to the house but to a garage or similar. 'Conservatory' is used for a similar room attached to the main dwelling. A greenhouse is all glass and used for plant propagation and growing tender plants. I'll post some photographs soon as I know they are popular. I'm at the cottage and the noise of the wind and waves on the Irish Sea is quite spectacular. Such a wintery night with a forecast of a bitterly cold day tomorrow. The Irish Sea is at the bottom of the street and as the tide is high, it appears to have ambitions to get up the street! Lots of spray and waves partially breaking on the road as I drove here about an hour ago. I've had a lovely afternoon with elder daughter, son-in-law, grandchildren and son-in-law's parents, of whom I'm very fond. I visited my younger daughter on the way to the cottage and it has been lovely to see so much of my family all on the one day.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????


Pontuf said:


> Ok let's get this straight...East Coast time is 2 hours ahead of AZ time?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It is most certainly wild, Lurker dear but so characteristic of this time of year. In spite of it being a cold night, I'll have a glass of chilled white wine before heading off to bed. I brought knitting needles with me so that tomorrow morning, I can begin one of the baby sweaters of which I wrote on last week's KTP. I didn't have any brightly-coloured yarn that was soft enough for a baby's skin but one of the ladies will have a suitable yarn in the yarn basket. For my next home project, I'm planning four cushion covers for the two cane chairs in my little garden room and I think that primrose yellow and green should be the main colours. I've seen a variety of patterns that I like and I need to use good-quality wool yarn, which I hope to get to the yarn shop in Newtownards, as they should have 'the makings' of one that I have admired. I'll get on with these and then post some photographs.

My goodness, that sea is roaring! Hope all is well with you and the various KTP friends who have been battling with ill health. It is uplifting to hear of their good news and encouraging test results.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This all sounds wonderful Valerie including the visiting with family - I love the sound of the ocean and it is one of the things I miss most about giving up our sailboat. We call these rooms an "Arizona" room in Arizona. They are usually on the south side of the house - mostly glass walls and no heat or cooling - in the winter they get plenty of sun to be comfortable - I would love to add one to my place.


ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

But AZ isn't Ohio on east coast time?

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


I am totally lost now! I was calculating 6 hours ahead, but the day before, for EST, but now they have gone forward, and next month we go back- I will have to refer to the Telecom computer after we go to winter time, in a month or so!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> What beautiful images of the sea and what a lovely day you have had Valerie
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

A lovely day indeed, Pontuf my dear. As I have just told Lurker, the sea is making such a majestic boom and roar. I think the tide has turned so as the night hours pass, the sound will decrease. My bed is tucked under the cottage roof and that is a safe and cosy place. I'm looking forward to tomorrow as I'll see a young friend who is building a raised vegetable bed for runner and climbing French beans. We'll do the planning but perhaps not much else. It would be a kindness to him to have a good pot of soup ready.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This all sounds wonderful Valerie including the visiting with family - I love the sound of the ocean and it is one of the things I miss most about giving up our sailboat. We call these rooms an "Arizona" room in Arizona. They are usually on the south side of the house - mostly glass walls and no heat or cooling - in the winter they get plenty of sun to be comfortable - I would love to add one to my place.
> 
> 
> ptofValerie said:
> ...


I'd miss the sound of the sea greatly AZ and did so when I spent a year in Cambridge. I've never been closer to your heat and light than in Nevada and that was a wonderful place to see dry and arid conditions. Aren't we blessed by variety and associated sensation! A wonderful world indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


How lovely! Makes one feel so special!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Joy , Sam and all you buckeyes .... What time do you have????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hey Joy , Sam and all you buckeyes .... What time do you have????


Or do you think they are all at their evening meal- Sam mentioned something about going for a shower!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf, it is now 7:47 pm. 

All of the east coast is on the same time. This zone goes all the way west to the Illinois/Indiana state line. Fairly recently, Indiana decided accept Daylight Savings time all the way across the State. Previously, each community was allowed to choose for themselves. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Melyn! Such thoughtful and loving children!

Pontuf



melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy! I thought my sister in Columbus was 3 hours ahead in the summer. Well that's settled. Onto more Mother's Day pictures?

Pontuf

quote=jheiens]Pontuf, it is now 7:47 pm.

All of the east coast is on the same time. This zone goes all the way west to the Illinois/Indiana state line. Fairly recently, Indiana decided accept Daylight Savings time all the way across the State. Previously, each community was allowed to choose for themselves.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're back from the store--I'm really hungry but he can't decide what he wants for supper. 

I hate the time change--I don't care what the clock says tomorrow, I know I have to start work at 7 instead of 8. Ugh. It seems to take me longer and longer every year to get used to the change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Pontuf, it is now 7:47 pm.
> 
> All of the east coast is on the same time. This zone goes all the way west to the Illinois/Indiana state line. Fairly recently, Indiana decided accept Daylight Savings time all the way across the State. Previously, each community was allowed to choose for themselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So for the moment I need to add 7 hours and take away a day [works for my non-mathematical brain!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We're back from the store--I'm really hungry but he can't decide what he wants for supper.
> 
> I hate the time change--I don't care what the clock says tomorrow, I know I have to start work at 7 instead of 8. Ugh. It seems to take me longer and longer every year to get used to the change.


I think it really does take longer- not just a seems to!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

[that must have been a mess for Indiana before the whole state agreed on one time zone!

Pontuf
P=jheiens]Pontuf, it is now 7:47 pm.

All of the east coast is on the same time. This zone goes all the way west to the Illinois/Indiana state line. Fairly recently, Indiana decided accept Daylight Savings time all the way across the State. Previously, each community was allowed to choose for themselves.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


Those are lovely and chocolates too. I enjoy getting grow kits, it is one of the gifts look forward to receiving. Usually mine are vegetables.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are on mountain time i think that is right.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Ok let's get this straight...East Coast time is 2 hours ahead of AZ time?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though you have the perfect spot to watch the weather from - i would live there year around.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

florida and ohio are in the same eastern daylight time zone.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Eastern time is one hour ahead of Central and two hours ahead of Mountain--Pacific is an hour before that. For example, 7 p.m. Eastern is 6 Central, 5 Mountain, and 4 Pacific. I always have to figure Eastern time for putting in my schedule, since that's the time zone the main office is in. It gets confusing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joy , Sam and all you buckeyes .... What time do you have????
> ...


It is 8:05 pm here right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a nice day you must have had with your children.

the flowers are beautiful.

sam



melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Eastern time is one hour ahead of Central and two hours ahead of Mountain--Pacific is an hour before that. For example, 7 p.m. Eastern is 6 Central, 5 Mountain, and 4 Pacific. I always have to figure Eastern time for putting in my schedule, since that's the time zone the main office is in. It gets confusing!


BTW, has Zoe gone forward too- or is Canada different?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern time is one hour ahead of Central and two hours ahead of Mountain--Pacific is an hour before that. For example, 7 p.m. Eastern is 6 Central, 5 Mountain, and 4 Pacific. I always have to figure Eastern time for putting in my schedule, since that's the time zone the main office is in. It gets confusing!
> ...


Canada changes too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Well, thank goodness for small mercies!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The only province that never does time changes is Saskatchewan. I am on Central Daylight Savings Time, or, one hour behind Sam. So when the KTP opens, I am still coming on at 5pm my time to get it. 
Pacific Daylight Savings Time is still 2 hours ahead of me, so if I am at 5pm, then my son is at 3pm in Vancouver.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, thank goodness for small mercies!!!


Yes it does make things easier for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


So you have changed or not?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, all of Canada changes this weekend except Saskatchewan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, all of Canada changes this weekend except Saskatchewan.


So that was this morning?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all of Canada changes this weekend except Saskatchewan.
> ...


I have some welcome relief from pastels- I am now working on a bright red eyelash for a friend...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'll stop in and read for short periods today as I'm trying to clean out the mud/dog/storage room. I've gotten into an organizing mode and it feels like I'll be climbing Mt. everest!!


Thats what I'm doing- decided to do 65 pages and then do something before coming back for another 5- and might get there by the end of the day! And will hopefully get some of the things I need to do done as well. Today is a Public Holiday (for Adelaide Cup- not too many of us really care about the horsies running round) so no knitting class this afternoon which increases my chances of achieving something- though when David returns he might be present mentally as well so I might be able to actually talk to him and sort out a couple of things. When he gets caught up with things (like he was when preparing the weekend nearly finished) trying to get him to deal with anything unconnected unless it is very important is impossible.

Well through the first 5 of the day (page 10 of 30) will be interesting to see what happens as the day progresses- at least most of you should be near sleeping soonish so it might slow down in a few hours! But beofre some tidying up I think luch is called for- even though it is not quite 11.30 yet. But trying (again) to follow WWs from today and I always get very hungry the first day or two- but then settle so food and then tidy up.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Would love to have a garden room. Remember cousins in Michigan has a lovely one. The best time was to enjoy the spring and fall foliage from all the windows...and the birds..wonderful. Some in your posted site are just spectacular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> so I guess I'd better brush my teeth and head out into the sunshine - at least I think that big light in the sky is called. prayers for all, Paula


I can assure you that that is what that bright light in the sky is- wish ours was not making its presence so clear.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


WOW, so big but beautiful. I like it :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!
> ...


OOOps I think next time I will wait for afternoon- it is growing ever out and up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.


are you sure its not Jack's beanstalk?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Yucca, Sunday morning, 10th March 2013.
> ...


I would defy anyone to climb it with those sharp points!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Another prayer answered, happy for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


my DGD is supremely uninterested in cooking- despite mum being a really good example- she can be persuaded to make the occasional cup cake, DGS loves marmite sandwiches- but not exactly the gourmet stuff that Dave was sharing with us![/quote]

Maybe Dave used to eat Marmite sandwiches once too! Sounds like good nursery food


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


lovely flowers and sweet children to remember you on this special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Maybe Dave used to eat Marmite sandwiches once too! Sounds like good nursery food[/quote]

Who knows?! He [DGS] has graduated to peanuts- they were worried he might have a nut allergy like his big brother- [different Mum]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Whew - finally caught up again on some 30-something pages since I joined up on this one.

Welcome to all the new members/visitors. 

Dollyclair - I'm glad to hear you (& other Scot members here) got to see a little bit of sunshine. I have one of my weather forecast pages set for Glasgow. I'm fascinated that it seems to be raining most of the time &/or not above 50 or so. 

Lurker - I didn't know yucca would grow in New Zealand. Learn something new every day. It looks good. I like the flower. 

I've seen several stories on the recent finds on Viking sites. I need to read the article on that sunstone. 

Thank you, Sam for the peach cobbler recipe. I wish that I had seen it before buying some pies for this Thursday. It's "officially" Pie Day (3/14) so I decided to bring in a couple pies to celebrate the holiday. It helps break up the work atmosphere so things don't get too serious. I bought an apple pie and stuff to make a strawberry-rhubarb pie. I need to see how to make the rhubarb pie; it's a ready-made filling so it shouldn't be too hard.

I can tell it's spring; I'm starting to see things around the house that desperately need cleaning. I spent the better part of 2 hours just cleaning the kitchen ceiling fan & boy, was it icky!

I started in on an 1861 mitten pattern from the latest Piecework magazine. This is officially the densest piece I have ever done. My hands & arms hurt from getting the dk weight around size 1 US needles. I need another project so I can take a break from it. 

(sorry for rambling)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Whew - finally caught up again on some 30-something pages since I joined up on this one.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members/visitors.
> 
> ...


BUT we love our ramblers- that is how we learn more of folks!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Out all day, beautiful day, worm and sunny, tired now will just turn in for the night. Healing and blessing, much joy and peace tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie this sounds like the background for Wuthering Heights, so eloquent. 
I can feel the breeze.

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - garden room is a new term for me - could we have a picture of your garden room. or - is garden room what we would call a green house.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I own some and have borrowed others from the library. Guess she is now "collectible." But just noticed that there are some new paperback editions coming out--two so far and another one in the spring. I discovered them at the library and then on the Amazon site. Maybe the other titles will follow!

I've always been nuts about Stevenson. I had not read a couple of her earliest books, and what a shock when you look for used ones. I think the price for one was in the $200s. That is amazing to me.[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


It seems that Pontuf is right. AZ is in the mountain time zone, two hours from our eastern with central in between. West of mountain is Pacific.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> But AZ isn't Ohio on east coast time?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Yes, Ohio is eastern. It changes somewhere around IN I think.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to an orchid exhibit today...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so Pontuf - but I have to admit the time zones are a mystery to me! It looks like 7 in Florida and 6 in Ohio and 4 here?????
> ...


I figured I'd have to adjust again when your time changes again. Right now I think you are 17 hours ahead of eastern.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get these "rotated" properly!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Eastern time is one hour ahead of Central and two hours ahead of Mountain--Pacific is an hour before that. For example, 7 p.m. Eastern is 6 Central, 5 Mountain, and 4 Pacific. I always have to figure Eastern time for putting in my schedule, since that's the time zone the main office is in. It gets confusing!


What's fun is when the car insurance roadside aid headquarters is in TX and the woman tells you that someone will be here before the time that it is now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I get seriously muddled with it being base 12 or 24


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Sorry I didn't get these "rotated" properly!


That has happened to quite a number of us!!!!!

The flowers are lovely, whatever direction!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


it is nearly 3-30 pm Monday!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH and I had a stay in our pjs day and enjoyed a lot of good quality time. So glad he has no school for this week so we can get some more time in. I heard birds singing outside this morning so Spring must not be too far away! To me that is always the first sign of Spring and soo nice to hear! We are enjoying Justified very much, has anyone else watched this series? Timothy Olyphant is very good as a federal Marshall and we are enjoying the writing and the acting. DH is rather picky about his tv watching (and restaurants) so always nice when we can agree on a show. Everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So you are 18 hours ahead of me (central time zone) as it is almost 9:30 Sunday evening


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Went to an orchid exhibit today...


What a display.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH and I had a stay in our pjs day and enjoyed a lot of good quality time. So glad he has no school for this week so we can get some more time in. I heard birds singing outside this morning so Spring must not be too far away! To me that is always the first sign of Spring and soo nice to hear! We are enjoying Justified very much, has anyone else watched this series? Timothy Olyphant is very good as a federal Marshall and we are enjoying the writing and the acting. DH is rather picky about his tv watching (and restaurants) so always nice when we can agree on a show. Everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all!


Hugs and prayers for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


until sometime in April only- I have not double checked when we go back to winter time!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just as I was signing off my kindle noticed a weather announcement. Because of the rain the last couple days and rapid snow melt we now have a flood watch. From one extreme to the other! Seems to be mostly for small streams low roads etc. Our river is not close to flooding though if they got more rain down South than we did it could rise quickly. The Vermillion runs South to North not North to South, sounds funny but that is correct.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didn't get these "rotated" properly!
> ...


Thank you...have been enjoying the yucca photos very much...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


Thank you! I think it has grown about six inches today!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, are the Spurs still in it or did they kick themselves out of it again? I haven't been able to watch and rarely hear anything on them or the Mav's up here. 


The Spurs are in first place, but Tony Parker is hurt, so that could make a difference. The Mavs are still about 4-5 games from a play-off position. Dirk being out so long really hurt the Mavs. Plus, Cuban just doesn't keep his players that have done well. That's a whole different story! Mavs did win today, so I am happy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know Pontuf!!!we need to google!


Pontuf said:


> But AZ isn't Ohio on east coast time?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't know Pontuf!!!we need to google!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


Ohio is on EST!

except of course it is now daylight saving time!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

very nice flowers and gifts - how nice for you.


melyn said:


> Just thought i would share with you all the lovely flowers and presents my children gave me for mothers day, you can just see to the side the chocolates my DGS bought me and the sweet pea grow kit my eldest son brought me. lyn :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the pj days! We have enjoyed the series too Pup lover . Did you ever seen the series Deadwood? he played a sheriff in it and it was great. quote=Pup lover]DH and I had a stay in our pjs day and enjoyed a lot of good quality time. So glad he has no school for this week so we can get some more time in. I heard birds singing outside this morning so Spring must not be too far away! To me that is always the first sign of Spring and soo nice to hear! We are enjoying Justified very much, has anyone else watched this series? Timothy Olyphant is very good as a federal Marshall and we are enjoying the writing and the acting. DH is rather picky about his tv watching (and restaurants) so always nice when we can agree on a show. Everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all![/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok we have the times all figured out - I have as much trouble with geography as I do with the math!!! I need to join DH for some tv time. I hope everyone has peace and joy and I will talk to you all in the morning. Nite! Luv-AZ


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


You are most welcome- Sam is our host, but maybe he is busy doing jigsaw puzzles! We are a bunch from all over the globe who enjoy talking of our lives, our projects, knitted or what ever- our travels, and especially what we like to eat! You are most welcome as another from 'down under'!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


Of course we have room for one more! and one more after that, and another............... there are always empty chairs around the tea table and always a pot of tea/coffee on the go. We have conversations that bounce all over the world and now that you have found the Knitting Tea Party, we do want to welcome you and have you join in!!!! Please do share with us what you like and enjoy doing -- knitting, crochet, other handwork. And do tell us about you and your family, and post pictures too! Love to share the recipes between the folks here! Welcome, Zoe


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

welcome sugarsugar. Im on the west coast in Oregon still Sunday evening here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.
> ...


Thanks. I saw your photo of your yukka. Good grief I have seen them here but never one with a flower on. What a huge plant. I am 53 with two children, Son 24 and Daughter 18. I have a new partner who is very good to me. I care for my mum 88 and legally blind who is adorable. I keep fairly busy with mum and gardening (which became my therapy after bowel cancer 3yrs ago), some knitting (too hot just now), playing games on laptop, reading. I linedance two mornings a week also. This is a picture of my favourite flower at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Your pot and flower are so lovely! Gardening is such good therapy. That is wonderful you are able to care for Mum- looking after aging parents is an issue for several of us. In my case it is a husband who has aged faster than we had anticipated- he is currently with family in Sydney, and I am saving to go and spend time with him- I must go- my puppy is being very naughty- and I must bring him in- the Yucca has been a most unexpected bonus- I am sure because of our drier than normal summer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Everybody!!! I think I may give up on last weeks KTP and just try to catch up with the 10 pages for this week!!! I love that we have so many participants - but we can really rack up the pages!!!! I have a couple of recipes to share - I just read Sam's intro and want to thank him for the crockpot recipe - I'm so sad that beans are on the not list for DH - I miss my bean soups and chili!!!! Here is a recipe that is double trouble for him beans and cabbage.... so I won't be trying it - I hope someone else does and lets me know how it turns out - I may break down and make it for myself if it gets rave reviews!!!! http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/italian-peasant-soup-cabbage-beans-cheese
> 
> Glad that Heidi has a easier solution for her bathroom breaks!! I hope that she is feeling ok and that all is well with the little one.
> 
> I really must go back to page 1 and catch up right now while I have a chance - last's weeks will have to be when I get a chance - love to all - AZ


Have the cabbage and maybe even the beams so this is on the menu for this week- and it will even been cooler later in the week.

As I think I mentioned earlier today is the Adelaide Cup and the race is due to start anytime now- and our temperature has just reache dits highest point so far today- it has reached 100F. Seems so unfair to expect the horses to race at such high temperatures. At least with most sports the participants choose to play a sport knowing they may need to do this but the horses don't get too much say in it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all my KTP friends wanted to stop in. I'm working on a graphed picture of Elvis for my sister, crochet. It's fairly big I guess you can call it a lapghan. I switch off with a knitted top for myself. It also is using a graph. I can only crochet for so long then it bothers my right thumb. good old arthritis. I will post when I finish. I sure hope Elvis comes out well so my sister will be Happy Happy Happy. I ordered for DH a cammo colored Duck Dynasty t-Shirt with that on it for his birthday and a Hot pink one for me just stating Duck Dynasty for my B.D. 

I have my first appointment with the Pain clinic that uses Laser for the treatment of back and neck pain. MY last ditch effort in doing something to get a handle on this back situation. I have a garden and yard work to do let alone the dreaded Spring cleaning. I'm keeping a positive attitude or trying to.

Well I guess I should end my book and get ready for bed. Take care. Thank you for the recipes. I'll have to catch up with the posting at another time...I hope..


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello TNS I have 3 singer sewing machines and love the treadle machines .One has a bullet shaped bobbin and I can still get parts for it.It is quite ancient,I also have a Cessna they make airplanes these days.I have made many quilts on my machines the children used to love to work the treadle while I sewed and try to outrun me.No such luck.Have a great day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like he's having a great trip - glad to hear it.
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


He had such a great time he wants to go back in a few weekends time with the girls in tow to show them much of what he found! So looks like we may be away the weekend after Easter (depending on what Vicky is doing). It also happens to be the weekend after our 30th wedding anniversary so we may have a family weekend away to celebrate by the sound of things. He was full of things when he returned today.
Sounds like the MIL has spent so many years giving different years of birth that she has actually forgotten which is the real one! David offered to tell her (he has found her birth certificate confirming what we already knew) but she refused to find out. However she probably wouldn't remember it anyway now with her memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my KTP friends wanted to stop in. I'm working on a graphed picture of Elvis for my sister, crochet. It's fairly big I guess you can call it a lapghan. I switch off with a knitted top for myself. It also is using a graph. I can only crochet for so long then it bothers my right thumb. good old arthritis. I will post when I finish. I sure hope Elvis comes out well so my sister will be Happy Happy Happy. I ordered for DH a cammo colored Duck Dynasty t-Shirt with that on it for his birthday and a Hot pink one for me just stating Duck Dynasty for my B.D.
> 
> I have my first appointment with the Pain clinic that uses Laser for the treatment of back and neck pain. MY last ditch effort in doing something to get a handle on this back situation. I have a garden and yard work to do let alone the dreaded Spring cleaning. I'm keeping a positive attitude or trying to.
> 
> Well I guess I should end my book and get ready for bed. Take care. Thank you for the recipes. I'll have to catch up with the posting at another time...I hope..


A sincere wish and a prayer for the success of the laser treatment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marge glad to hear that you are feeling a little better.
Well when I came to read my next 5 pages it had only increased by 3 so I am little closer to catchin gup than I was!
Isn't it great to have all these new faces joing us for coffee or tea? Welcome one and all.
Now time to go and get tea on. 
And I have started on my second Dead Fish Hat in preperation for my next workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great redkimba - love the color of the yarn.

sam



Redkimba said:


> I started in on an 1861 mitten pattern from the latest Piecework magazine. This is officially the densest piece I have ever done. My hands & arms hurt from getting the dk weight around size 1 US needles. I need another project so I can take a break from it.
> 
> (sorry for rambling)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - such wonderful colors.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Went to an orchid exhibit today...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugar,sugar - there is always room for one more and lots of fresh hot tea under the cosy. we love having new people join in the conversation and hope you visit us again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am not sure whether the computer is the correct time, but it is either 11:12 or 12:12 Am I have just completed reading the tp for this weekend thanks to Lurker and Kate keeping me in the know. I am accomplishing nothing as my feet are very painful despite the meds. My back has improved some and is at least comfortable lying or sitting although must keep moving or I get very stiff and lose the courage to move again. I am not sure whether this is a result of the Crohn's flare or fibro. I still am having trouble with fixing meals and settled for a peanut butter sandwich for the day. I am staying well hydrated due to popsicles. Off to bed again. Talk in the morning.. Welcome all the newbys. We appreciate your presence at our affairs and the contributions you make to the conversations. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am not sure whether the computer is the correct time, but it is either 11:12 or 12:12 Am I have just completed reading the tp for this weekend thanks to Lurker and Kate keeping me in the know. I am accomplishing nothing as my feet are very painful despite the meds. My back has improved some and is at least comfortable lying or sitting although must keep moving or I get very stiff and lose the courage to move again. I am not sure whether this is a result of the Crohn's flare or fibro. I still am having trouble with fixing meals and settled for a peanut butter sandwich for the day. I am staying well hydrated due to popsicles. Off to bed again. Talk in the morning.. Welcome all the newbys. We appreciate your presence at our affairs and the contributions you make to the conversations. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marge- take care- and prayers coming your way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a beautiful flower sugarsugar - what a virbrant color.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry4u - sending you positive healing energy - hopefully the laser treatments will get you back into the pink.

will be anxious of pictures of your work.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my KTP friends wanted to stop in. I'm working on a graphed picture of Elvis for my sister, crochet. It's fairly big I guess you can call it a lapghan. I switch off with a knitted top for myself. It also is using a graph. I can only crochet for so long then it bothers my right thumb. good old arthritis. I will post when I finish. I sure hope Elvis comes out well so my sister will be Happy Happy Happy. I ordered for DH a cammo colored Duck Dynasty t-Shirt with that on it for his birthday and a Hot pink one for me just stating Duck Dynasty for my B.D.
> 
> I have my first appointment with the Pain clinic that uses Laser for the treatment of back and neck pain. MY last ditch effort in doing something to get a handle on this back situation. I have a garden and yard work to do let alone the dreaded Spring cleaning. I'm keeping a positive attitude or trying to.
> 
> Well I guess I should end my book and get ready for bed. Take care. Thank you for the recipes. I'll have to catch up with the posting at another time...I hope..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> Marge glad to hear that you are feeling a little better.
> Well when I came to read my next 5 pages it had only increased by 3 so I am little closer to catchin gup than I was!
> Isn't it great to have all these new faces joing us for coffee or tea? Welcome one and all.
> Now time to go and get tea on.
> And I have started on my second Dead Fish Hat in preperation for my next workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - sending soothing healing energy your way - maybe the coming of warmer weather will get you into the pink.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I am not sure whether the computer is the correct time, but it is either 11:12 or 12:12 Am I have just completed reading the tp for this weekend thanks to Lurker and Kate keeping me in the know. I am accomplishing nothing as my feet are very painful despite the meds. My back has improved some and is at least comfortable lying or sitting although must keep moving or I get very stiff and lose the courage to move again. I am not sure whether this is a result of the Crohn's flare or fibro. I still am having trouble with fixing meals and settled for a peanut butter sandwich for the day. I am staying well hydrated due to popsicles. Off to bed again. Talk in the morning.. Welcome all the newbys. We appreciate your presence at our affairs and the contributions you make to the conversations. Marlark Marge.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> Hello TNS I have 3 singer sewing machines and love the treadle machines .One has a bullet shaped bobbin and I can still get parts for it.It is quite ancient,I also have a Cessna they make airplanes these days.I have made many quilts on my machines the children used to love to work the treadle while I sewed and try to outrun me.No such luck.Have a great day


Thanks for sharing this. It sounds like you have the start of a Sewing Machine collection! I had never heard of Cesna sewing machines, is this one fairly old too? If your old Singer has a serial number on it (might be near the bobbin winder mechanism) you can find out when and where it was made. If you search for something like 'vintage Singer serial numbers' you should get to one of the listings. I think it will be from early C20 but might even be 1890s. It must have been seen as a marvellous invention for all the families who bought them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


Welcome! It's great to have another Australian KPer join us. You will have found several other of your fellow countrymen/women popping in, as well as our New Zealand friends. You are too hot there, but we have woken to gale force freezing winds and snow! We don't expect the snow and low temperatures in the Channel Islands, so the airport is shut and the ferries will be cancelled because of the sea conditions. It's nearly 7am here, and the forecast is for this weather to remain for at least 24 hours, with temperatures around freezing. I know many of you have much worse but we are not used to it! :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Just as I was signing off my kindle noticed a weather announcement. Because of the rain the last couple days and rapid snow melt we now have a flood watch. From one extreme to the other! Seems to be mostly for small streams low roads etc. Our river is not close to flooding though if they got more rain down South than we did it could rise quickly. The Vermillion runs South to North not North to South, sounds funny but that is correct.


Stay safe! I do hope you don't get too much flooding. What a lovely name for a river - do you know why? I've just heard our latest weather forecast and we are in for heavy snow - a mere 6 ins which might seem nothing to most folk but we do not usually get much at all here, and its blizzard conditions now, forecast to stay this way until late tomorrow. The whole island will probably hunker down! You stay dry, and we will try to stay warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> 
> Hugs to all.


It's terrible watching family members slowly fade away- and it is more obvious when you don't see them all the time.
Each time I see my MLI I can see further deterioration in her mental state. Yesterday her step daughter said 'we're going to see our father'. Mil's response was 'and who is your father dear'? SIL clearly at a loss said 'Howard'. Howard being their father and MIL's husband who died almost a year ago. And she knows them very well. Wouldn't have been so worried (after all it was said in such a way I needed think twice about what they meant) if she hadn't asked Maryanne a week or so ago how she was related to Howard- he's my Grandfather she replied and whether Maryanne had ever Judith- her aunt. So clearly she is struggling with relationships now- and/or knowing who she is talking too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, your wonderful yucca looks even more impressive. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been keeping up sorta with the t party. i think you keep me sane....... i think our family crisis is ok for now. dad got over his MRSA, still checking the pneumonia, which cause the mrsa in the lungs. so still with his bad lungs its something to keep an eye on. sister finally went home from hospital today, they had left her leg open, from the knee down to the ankle to let it heal from inside out. she has had so many units of blood i can't count, they did take her into surgury tues to clean the leg up again, and then were able to cose it with a drain in it. it was touch and go for a while. still the issue of serosis of the liver to deal with. i tried to talk to her about what the plan was for when she can't stay home alone anymore. she didn't want to talke to me about it, so i didn't push it. my sister was in from nashville and we all went to dads dr appt with lung dr. i really wish we had let her examin him and then let them take him back to nursing home, because he has been so down in the dumps and not eating ever since. although really she didn't say anything he didn't know (i think) she did discuss quite frankly that his lungs are so bad and everytime he gets the pneumonia it weakens them more. it just seems he thinks she gave him a death sentance, so gonna be able to go see him now. i have stayed with sister most of the time, cause she was sorta out of her head a lot of the time, and didn't want to bring anything contagious back from visiting dad, since you had to gown up to go n his room. so for now. all is ok. thanks for all the prayers, don't quit. i did make several dish clothes while i was sitting. came in handy i gave them to my friend for loading my ipod with some new music and my cousin for making my necklace. barter system.
> glad to see all the new names on here, we love to meet new folk. marianne, i am trying to catch up on last wks t party and i just got lost, so sorry to hear about your moms fur baby. i know she misses her. siouanne, was that your grandbaby getting the tubes in her ears, what a doll, i bet they help her. just wanted to pop in for a bit. bj and i were able today to get out of town, we went to a big out door flea market and walked, felt so good, and the sun was wonderful, then we plundered through the big goodwill, i found a newish white shirt, and seriously a matching hand towl and bath towl, i have no doubt the towel alone would sell for $7. so felt like i got a bargain. my kind of shopping. then we had some great mexican food. i think it was called Popitos, the best service, food, clean nic and friendly wait staff i have ever seen. today was just a good day. everyone take care love to all


Good that things have settled at least for now to enable you to get your breathe. You sure do need plenty of prayer at the moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - is that a puplic mailbox in your avatar?

sam



TNS said:


> Julie, your wonderful yucca looks even more impressive. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it to AL around 3 am (edt). Now have to wait till 6 am (cdt). Have to try and get some sleep, but not sleepy. We work on Eastern time, so when I go to different time zones, it can get confusing. Esp if dispatch hasn't made it clear that the pick up or delivery time is eastern. My phone is set on Eastern time but everything else changes when I move into another time zone. 
Healing wishes to all who need them. Back pain and fibro are not fun. I had muscle spasms on my left side a few months ago. Could hardly walk and hurt to sit. Drove home from TX to see the doctor. I thought it was siatica (?) but she said it was just spasms. Hurt like heck for about a week. Have two friends with fibro and I know how much suffering they go through.
Lovely pic of the yucca. I miss the desert plants. Nice to see pics of them.
Sleep time, I hope,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Three day's of rain but this is what greeted us this morning,nothing compared to what America/Canada has had but more than enough for me,and its still falling ......sighs so much for spring


But more than I've ever seen in my yard (even when we lived in London we didn't get that much in our yard- and here I will never see it).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully kathy - you've had little sleep - try to grab a nap on the road.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Made it to AL around 3 am (edt). Now have to wait till 6 am (cdt). Have to try and get some sleep, but not sleepy. We work on Eastern time, so when I go to different time zones, it can get confusing. Esp if dispatch hasn't made it clear that the pick up or delivery time is eastern. My phone is set on Eastern time but everything else changes when I move into another time zone.
> Healing wishes to all who need them. Back pain and fibro are not fun. I had muscle spasms on my left side a few months ago. Could hardly walk and hurt to sit. Drove home from TX to see the doctor. I thought it was siatica (?) but she said it was just spasms. Hurt like heck for about a week. Have two friends with fibro and I know how much suffering they go through.
> Lovely pic of the yucca. I miss the desert plants. Nice to see pics of them.
> Sleep time, I hope,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

four o'clock - i need to get to bed or it will be time to get up before i'm asleep. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good night Sam. Sleep well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. I have a cousin in jersey channel isles.
Still extreme weather all over i see. We still have a scorching 37c to get through tomorrow then 31 wed with a cool change. I hope that will be the end of it. Its also been very humid this summer which we dont normally get.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I will be doing Darowils dead fish workshop DS3 wants one though I don't know if I can find all of the colors he wants. He wants primary colors red green yellow and black if I remember right. Could make it too confusing for me also.


This one I'm working on does not want to get knitted- I've frogged it because I twisted it while joining and had done a number of rows before I realised. ANd now I need to tink because I used the tail instead of the working yarn! Maybe I will get somewhere after this!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Sam and thanks for having me at your table.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's 4:30 AM here can't sleep thanks to good old fibro so thought I'd catch up on TP and knit a while before DH wakes. It was 67 F here yesterday, but they say it will only get to 44 F today. Spring is a changeable lady for sure, but I am glad she finally decided to show up. Love it when plants start to break through the ground. Gourds are up but the Purple Martins probably won't show up for a week or two.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Your food sounds so lovely


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  8 March 13
> Sounds s
> A beautiful march day  blue sky  and blinding sunlight = whispy white clouds. I had the door open for a while letting in some fresh air. Had there been a sheltered space in the sun one could almost of been sitting outdoors in the sun for a while. The weekend is to be in the mid-fifties  maybe spring is on the way after all.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!


Your going to have start climbing onto the roof soon!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I will be doing Darowils dead fish workshop DS3 wants one though I don't know if I can find all of the colors he wants. He wants primary colors red green yellow and black if I remember right. Could make it too confusing for me also.
> ...


Don't you just hate it when this happens? :-( 
I used to have to double double check the joins on circulars, well still do as I have only just discovered they exist in the past year! Maybe this is how the moebius scarves evolved.....


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm another awake early I came downstairs at 3am because I was coughing,why, I don't know. I'm catching up on the posts and see there are several new ones. Welcome! We had an incredible day yesterday it was 69 degrees! Several family members stopped over and it was very nice! I played with my grandchildren outside. One thing I noticed last night was the first of the spring peepers were out, my favorite spring sound! Today will be cooler and rain and a fairly cold week. My husband has always said, It has to snow on the peepers at least 3 times before Spring is here to stay. I'm counting!
Well the only problem with being up early is I get real sleepy when everyone else is waking up! I've gotten behind on the posts again but I'll try to catch up today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> [
> A 'garden room' is the term used locally for a small siitting room that isn't attached to the house but to a garage or similar. 'Conservatory' is used for a similar room attached to the main dwelling. A greenhouse is all glass and used for plant propagation and growing tender plants. I'll post some photographs soon as I know they are popular. I'm at the cottage and the noise of the wind and waves on the Irish Sea is quite spectacular. Such a wintery night with a forecast of a bitterly cold day tomorrow. The Irish Sea is at the bottom of the street and as the tide is high, it appears to have ambitions to get up the street! Lots of spray and waves partially breaking on the road as I drove here about an hour ago. I've had a lovely afternoon with elder daughter, son-in-law, grandchildren and son-in-law's parents, of whom I'm very fond. I visited my younger daughter on the way to the cottage and it has been lovely to see so much of my family all on the one day.


I had assumed that a 'garden room' was a conservatory.
What a wonderful sounding setting for the cottage- as long as the high tide stays on the right side of the road I'm sure!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm another awake early I came downstairs at 3am because I was coughing,why, I don't know. I'm catching up on the posts and see there are several new ones. Welcome! We had an incredible day yesterday it was 69 degrees! Several family members stopped over and it was very nice! I played with my grandchildren outside. One thing I noticed last night was the first of the spring peepers were out, my favorite spring sound! Today will be cooler and rain and a fairly cold week. My husband has always said, It has to snow on the peepers at least 3 times before Spring is here to stay. I'm counting!
> Well the only problem with being up early is I get real sleepy when everyone else is waking up! I've gotten behind on the posts again but I'll try to catch up today.


Good morning, Nittergma. Sorry you got an irritating cough. My meds sometimes cause this but when the dr. changed them, the next one I saw put me back on the first ones. Personally, I have always loved to be up and about in the early morning before everyone else - nice and peaceful, but nowadays I tend to fall back to sleep just when I really should be getting up!
What sort of bird are the peepers? I do struggle with our common language at times!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This all sounds wonderful Valerie including the visiting with family - I love the sound of the ocean and it is one of the things I miss most about giving up our sailboat. We call these rooms an "Arizona" room in Arizona. They are usually on the south side of the house - mostly glass walls and no heat or cooling - in the winter they get plenty of sun to be comfortable - I would love to add one to my place.


Now if we put it on the south side it would never get the sun. We would need it North facing- and with just the right overhang of the roof so the high summer sun doesn't get in and the lower winter sun does


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

For all of you with fibromyalgia, i am starting to understand it a bit better. One of my best friends has finally been diagnosed and i have involved in going to dr and specialists with her for support. She is on endep and sometimes needs tramadol during the day. She is having a terrible time sleeping although she sleeps slightly longer now with a higher dose of the endep. We understand that the trick is if you can get good sleep then its easier to cope with the pain in the daytime. The poor thing hasnt worked for about 3 months, and this heat seems to be making it worse. Does it seem to be more common with women than men? I wonder why. Its so dragging to be in pain all the time, i feel for any of you that suffer.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the boxes TNS!

Pontuf



TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> For all of you with fibromyalgia, i am starting to understand it a bit better. One of my best friends has finally been diagnosed and i have involved in going to dr and specialists with her for support. She is on endep and sometimes needs tramadol during the day. She is having a terrible time sleeping although she sleeps slightly longer now with a higher dose of the endep. We understand that the trick is if you can get good sleep then its easier to cope with the pain in the daytime. The poor thing hasnt worked for about 3 months, and this heat seems to be making it worse. Does it seem to be more common with women than men? I wonder why. Its so dragging to be in pain all the time, i feel for any of you that suffer.


When a front comes in and the air pressure drops it is worse for me. Both the pain and not sleeping are worse. I feel I have had a good night if I get five hours sleep. I don't know why women seem to have it more than men but I think that is true. I have learned if I have a good day and over do, I pay for it later so I try to pace myself. Anyone else find that to be true.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sam I would find the crutches get in the way as I have to put the bag across my body then I seem to have problems getting into the bag to get my wallet etc and I also can't bear anything laying or touching my hips. much easier with the bag over the crutch handle. Just have to make sure my bag does not have long handles or else it bangs against my knee. I should just be like the Queen and carry no money and have a lady in waiting to carry my bag lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Sam I would find the crutches get in the way as I have to put the bag across my body then I seem to have problems getting into the bag to get my wallet etc and I also can't bear anything laying or touching my hips. much easier with the bag over the crutch handle. Just have to make sure my bag does not have long handles or else it bangs against my knee. I should just be like the Queen and carry no money and have a lady in waiting to carry my bag lol


I love the picture this brings to mind, lady in waiting and a corgi or two, just a step behind you strolling regally along on your crutches  :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited

Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops

Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


Lovely flowers, you deserve them! I have grown avocado seeds but never thought to try a mango. I wonder what it thinks of the weather? Good luck with it, it will be an interesting experiment. I have a 2 year old avocado in the garden, found it growing in the compost heap but didn't think it would survive in the open. I think the current weather might be too much for it. Now snowing and blowing a hoolie, but where we are at sea level the snow is not sticking -yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


When do you change Julie? We change on the 7th April


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> ...


Its blizzard conditions just now,so I am keeping it indoors out of direct light but near a radiator,so we shall see,it has 4 leaves so far so will keep a photo record of its growth,I dont like avocado so unless I buy one just for the stone..which is a bit of a waste lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> ...


It's so sad when this happens. My mum had no idea of relationships, although she always knew our names, in fact latterly she called me mum! Another thing that meant little was time, and led to her getting up in the middle of the night, insisting it was morning. Not easy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!
> ...


Please don't!! :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


And very nice to have some Aussie company- my previous Aussie deserted the TP- it took up too much of her time. But I still see her so keep her up to scratch with what is happening here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, i just went outside to see if it has cooled down at all and its terrible. Looked up the temp and it is 30.9c and its 10pm ! So i may as well watch a dvd i reckon. Too hot for sleeping yet. Cant afford airconditioner to be on overnight. Its been on 10hours today and that will have to do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I would find the crutches get in the way as I have to put the bag across my body then I seem to have problems getting into the bag to get my wallet etc and I also can't bear anything laying or touching my hips. much easier with the bag over the crutch handle. Just have to make sure my bag does not have long handles or else it bangs against my knee. I should just be like the Queen and carry no money and have a lady in waiting to carry my bag lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello darrowill and thanks for the welcome. I guess you have the same heat there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture darowil.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


When I get this one done I will post them both. Currently this on eis very bright- but i have no idea what will come next so it could do anything. (I am just using a ball I would with small amounts of yarn all joined together in no order).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I started in on an 1861 mitten pattern from the latest Piecework magazine. This is officially the densest piece I have ever done. My hands & arms hurt from getting the dk weight around size 1 US needles. I need another project so I can take a break from it.
> 
> (sorry for rambling)


When I made mittens for my bunch years ago I would do the same thing their hands were never cold.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Went to an orchid exhibit today...


Lovely, makes me want spring to hurry up and arrive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Well I've just finished one with two twists in it! design feautre of course- but didn't think it would work as a design feature on the hat! But it now under control with no naughty twist. Usually I pick up the twist after the first round and simply twist it again- figure the one twisted join doesn't matter, But somehow I missed this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


Are you growing the mango inside?
Edit- I see you have answered this. Wondered as your climate isn't quite tropical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

What beautiful flowers, it will be interesting to see how the mango does. I didn't realize u could grow them, I have tried avocado but they never grow for me. I too am diabetic so shouldn't have chocolate but i can be very disaplined and only eat the occasional square. Lyn x



agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, i just went outside to see if it has cooled down at all and its terrible. Looked up the temp and it is 30.9c and its 10pm ! So i may as well watch a dvd i reckon. Too hot for sleeping yet. Cant afford airconditioner to be on overnight. Its been on 10hours today and that will have to do.


Well we are cooler than you- by 0.8! I want to turn the air conditioner off and go to bed but think I will wait until it cools down a bit more. And our forecast for tomorrow I see has gone up to 39C- but Wednesday continues to drop, originally 34 then this morning 28 and now 25! That sounds cold. From 39 (102F) to 25 (77F) from one day to the next. Hopefully the last of the long hot stretches till next summer as after tomorrow nothing over 30 for the rest of the week- and by then we are half way through March.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, your wonderful yucca looks even more impressive. Thanks for the pics.


I am hoping it will have opened out even more overnight- it is only 12-30 am here - so a while to wait to see- it is good to have the record of it- I am enjoying sharing it's progress!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something dollyclaire - crutches? i would think a shoulder bag would work well with crutches.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The wool I used is from Drops the Eskimo range and for the next one in brown and cream I am also going to use Drops Puddel which is for the edging at the top of the bucket bag. I will use one strand of Puddel with one strand of Eskimo together for the edging. The Puddel is 94% mohair and 6% polyester so will not felt but will get pulled in by the strand of Eskimo felting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. Lovely flower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to AL around 3 am (edt). Now have to wait till 6 am (cdt). Have to try and get some sleep, but not sleepy. We work on Eastern time, so when I go to different time zones, it can get confusing. Esp if dispatch hasn't made it clear that the pick up or delivery time is eastern. My phone is set on Eastern time but everything else changes when I move into another time zone.
> Healing wishes to all who need them. Back pain and fibro are not fun. I had muscle spasms on my left side a few months ago. Could hardly walk and hurt to sit. Drove home from TX to see the doctor. I thought it was siatica (?) but she said it was just spasms. Hurt like heck for about a week. Have two friends with fibro and I know how much suffering they go through.
> Lovely pic of the yucca. I miss the desert plants. Nice to see pics of them.
> Sleep time, I hope,
> ...


I am enjoying the flowering of the Yucca! But our drought is causing a lot of stress for the farmers- a massive amount of stock are being transported to the South Island, and major quantities of stock food are being shipped north. Fortunately it was a good spring in Canterbury and they have a lot of excess. The windfall has been for the Truckies- suddenly they have enough work and full trucks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my KTP friends wanted to stop in. I'm working on a graphed picture of Elvis for my sister, crochet. It's fairly big I guess you can call it a lapghan. I switch off with a knitted top for myself. It also is using a graph. I can only crochet for so long then it bothers my right thumb. good old arthritis. I will post when I finish. I sure hope Elvis comes out well so my sister will be Happy Happy Happy. I ordered for DH a cammo colored Duck Dynasty t-Shirt with that on it for his birthday and a Hot pink one for me just stating Duck Dynasty for my B.D.
> 
> I have my first appointment with the Pain clinic that uses Laser for the treatment of back and neck pain. MY last ditch effort in doing something to get a handle on this back situation. I have a garden and yard work to do let alone the dreaded Spring cleaning. I'm keeping a positive attitude or trying to.
> 
> Well I guess I should end my book and get ready for bed. Take care. Thank you for the recipes. I'll have to catch up with the posting at another time...I hope..


Glad you stopped by. Will be watching for pictures of your work.
Good luck at the pain clinic, hope they can be of help. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sherrywb said:


> Your food sounds so lovely
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning- proving a little difficult to photograph, as the angle of the sun alters!
> ...


I did wonder about getting out the step ladder!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I would find the crutches get in the way as I have to put the bag across my body then I seem to have problems getting into the bag to get my wallet etc and I also can't bear anything laying or touching my hips. much easier with the bag over the crutch handle. Just have to make sure my bag does not have long handles or else it bangs against my knee. I should just be like the Queen and carry no money and have a lady in waiting to carry my bag lol
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


The mango plant is coming along nicely. Love the flowers, you are very lucky. Tulips are one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


the flowers are lovely! had never thought of trying to sprout a mango- occasionally I see if I can get a kumara [sweet potato] sprouted- I enjoy their leaves. The joys of retirement!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


So do we! I have just checked on my one calendar that tells me that sort of thing- [so does Samoa]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


May be slightly safer than climbing on the roof!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days![/quote
> 
> he is just gorgeous Kate...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!


Sounds as if you had a good Mother's Day. It is strange when the younger generation is the one going home first. 
What a lovely photo of Luke. My Sara's hair was black when she was born it all fell out and came in very blonde. It is odd to see photos of her as as new born.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Not much risk of that- I don't have a head for heights!
I love the new avatar of Luke!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Funny to see the post boxes painted blue! Ours are exactly the same as this, but red (as you know...put this in for our overseas friends) :roll:
> ...


The blue post boxes are exactly the same as older ones in UK, and used to be the same colour, but when Guernsey got its own Postal Service instead or Royal Mail they changed the colour. Telephone boxes (if you can find them) are yellow not red as the first island phone company Guernsey telecom I think) also painted these in company colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did i miss something dollyclaire - crutches? i would think a shoulder bag would work well with crutches.
> ...


Can hardly wait to see the finished result!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the flowers are lovely! had never thought of trying to sprout a mango- occasionally I see if I can get a kumara [sweet potato] sprouted- I enjoy their leaves. The joys of retirement!!!!


I grew sweet potatoes one year just to see if I could. tried again the next year and none f them came up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the flowers are lovely! had never thought of trying to sprout a mango- occasionally I see if I can get a kumara [sweet potato] sprouted- I enjoy their leaves. The joys of retirement!!!!
> ...


there might be a variety that works- given that they are an American plant originally?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely, there's always room for one more -- plus there's now some iced tea along with the coffee and hot tea. Can't wait to get to know more about you and what you like to work on. I just finished a wash cloth pattern although I think I'm going to use it as a doily since it has a nice open pattern - I'll post a picture when I get the ends woven in. Would love to see anything you make.



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been wondering what the tea party is all about. Anyway i think i have it worked out. Is there room at your table for one more? Its far too hot to do anything much so i have cuppa and catching up on KP.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love the pj days! We have enjoyed the series too Pup lover . Did you ever seen the series Deadwood? he played a sheriff in it and it was great. quote=Pup lover]DH and I had a stay in our pjs day and enjoyed a lot of good quality time. So glad he has no school for this week so we can get some more time in. I heard birds singing outside this morning so Spring must not be too far away! To me that is always the first sign of Spring and soo nice to hear! We are enjoying Justified very much, has anyone else watched this series? Timothy Olyphant is very good as a federal Marshall and we are enjoying the writing and the acting. DH is rather picky about his tv watching (and restaurants) so always nice when we can agree on a show. Everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all!


[/quote]

Yes, we watched Deadwood also and liked that also.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sherrywb said:
> 
> 
> > Your food sounds so lovely
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haved watched Justified and since it comes on here later in the evening, I have been putting it on the DVR -- but I haven't gotten back into....my latest one is Revenge!

DH and DGS are headed to school (DH to work as security and DGS to the pre-school they have for the staff kids---also part of the Child Development curriculum---live subjects!!) I think I'm going to head back to bed---another gray gloomy day here - I need to get out grocery shopping later, but have what I need to put the chicken and rice dish in the crockpot.

http://mom.me/home/6320-weirdest-baby-products-ever/
Hey, Sam, how about one of these for the expected grandson? Could replace the Rumba except maybe for the corners.

My SIL gave me this recipe (and website) - can't wait to try it when I find salmon on sale -- but think it would work for pork, chicken and any other fish. I'll add some more vegetables to it for a complete meal, but SIL said it was very yummy. If you go back to the main website, there are all kinds of other great recipes.

http://tastesgood2.com/pan-roasted-salmon-with-wild-mushrooms/

Just got a picture of DGD in a cheerleader outfit (at one, she's barely able to walk, much less kick & jump!), but she's darling in it - I'll get permission to post. If this is what post ear tubes looks like, it's going to be awesome. Luke may a little young for her now---but maybe in a few years?

Off to bed---see you all later.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi caren, your daughter has same name as mine, how do you pronounce her name. My daughters is the old fashioned way as if it had an h on end, in fact it should have been Sarah-Jayne but when my husband registered her he spelled both wrong Sara Jane lol. My grandad used to call her Sara as in the indian sari, I remember mum and him having a spat over it once but he insisted that without the H it was not Sarah lol


NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haved watched Justified and since it comes on here later in the evening, I have been putting it on the DVR -- but I haven't gotten back into....my latest one is Revenge!
> 
> I love Revenge, I enjoyed Emily VanCamp in Brothers and Sisters too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I see that your weather conditions have been featured on the BBC lunchtime news, TNS. It looks grim. So cold all over the British Isles. Take care. Affectionately.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I'm another awake early I came downstairs at 3am because I was coughing,why, I don't know. I'm catching up on the posts and see there are several new ones. Welcome! We had an incredible day yesterday it was 69 degrees! Several family members stopped over and it was very nice! I played with my grandchildren outside. One thing I noticed last night was the first of the spring peepers were out, my favorite spring sound! Today will be cooler and rain and a fairly cold week. My husband has always said, It has to snow on the peepers at least 3 times before Spring is here to stay. I'm counting!
> ...


Hello TNS, I did enjoy my morning very much. After I finished some dishes I sat down to read it was so peaceful that I read for hours and then my husband and daughter got up and you guessed it I went up for a morning nap!
I don't know the proper name for "Peepers" but they are little tree frogs that hide in ponds for the winter and as soon as the weather warms up enough they wake up and make little peeping noises. I have always looked forward to them as they remind me of warmer weather.
My cough settled down a bit and I'm hoping I'm not coming down with one of the colds/flu going around! I guess no matter what the meds are for they always have some other effect on us. They take a while to get adjusted I guess.
I'll try to find a URL with spring peepers


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi caren, your daughter has same name as mine, how do you pronounce her name. My daughters is the old fashioned way as if it had an h on end, in fact it should have been Sarah-Jayne but when my husband registered her he spelled both wrong Sara Jane lol. My grandad used to call her Sara as in the indian sari, I remember mum and him having a spat over it once but he insisted that without the H it was not Sarah lol
> 
> Her full name is Sara-Mae Elizabeth. Sara is after a great great aunt that was an herbalist. Mae is for both her grandmothers. Her middle name is Elizabeth after the queen. I left the h off Sara as that is how my gg aunt spelled her name.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I wish I could send you, Darowil and the others in southern hemisphere some of the 'breeze' we are experiencing this morning on the Ir!ish Sea coast It would cut you in two! The sea is down a bit from last evening but still lots of energy. I don't see any possibility of outdoor work today as the wind chill is too great. I've just returned from Monday morning coffee and knitting in the Community House. Lots of completed baby sweaters and hats intended for a charity. I have begun a pink baby sweater and may well work on it this afternoon as I can't get any gardening done. After consideration and on this occasion, I think it best if I buy the yarn for the cushions from one of the internet sites rather than my local yarn shop. I do my utmost to keep money within the community but have to break this practice so that I can get the yarn that I need and in the colours that will work well together. Lovely to hear from you SugarSugar and the other new friends. Time for lunch. I have a pack of frozen carrot and coriander soup so that and some toast will keep me nourished!


Lovely photo, even with the wind it looks inviting.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

THnx,, 5mm!!
lotsa pages to catch up on
WOW.

I wonder what happened to disallow me access..
bets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sherrywb said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie,love the pictures of your yuca, I have never seen any so large. If you do attempt the step stool please be very careful we have had enough people falling here at the KTP. Love the pink flower, though I'm sorry I can't remember now who posted it, one of our newbies if I remember right. Is it a begonia? I saw a robin on the bird bath today. Still cloudy and rainy here. Kate love the new picture of Luke! The salmon n mushrooms sounds good, only need the mushrooms salmon has been on sale and I have stocked up a bit as I really like it, DH does not. Everyone have a good day/evening! Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Patches, 
I hear you on the solo times being lonely at times.

I usually do okay w/ it, but am exilerated [sp?] when I get to go out, 
a few times a year w/ one friend andd also w/ a wonderful great nephew, college age/ He is the grandson of a very special big bro, who passed on over 20 yrs ago, still greatly missed.
be content, have the best day you can!!!!
bets


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could send you, Darowil and the others in southern hemisphere some of the 'breeze' we are experiencing this morning on the Ir!ish Sea coast It would cut you in two! The sea is down a bit from last evening but still lots of energy. I don't see any possibility of outdoor work today as the wind chill is too great. I've just returned from Monday morning coffee and knitting in the Community House. Lots of completed baby sweaters and hats intended for a charity. I have begun a pink baby sweater and may well work on it this afternoon as I can't get any gardening done. After consideration and on this occasion, I think it best if I buy the yarn for the cushions from one of the internet sites rather than my local yarn shop. I do my utmost to keep money within the community but have to break this practice so that I can get the yarn that I need and in the colours that will work well together. Lovely to hear from you SugarSugar and the other new friends. Time for lunch. I have a pack of frozen carrot and coriander soup so that and some toast will keep me nourished!
> ...


It was bright when I took the photograph, about 10.30am but since then, the sky has darkened and we've had snow flurries. I feel for TNS as the Channel Islands are having extraordinarily harsh weather conditions with snow at blizzard levels. I've had a discussion with my young friend about the location and size of the two new vegetable beds in the meadow that I rent and where I have my vegetable garden. A discussion was the best we could do as there is no point in exposing my asthmatic lungs to the cold air. So! I'm watching an archaeology programme on television and knitting a baby sweater that will go to a little one in Africa. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > For all of you with fibromyalgia, i am starting to understand it a bit better. One of my best friends has finally been diagnosed and i have involved in going to dr and specialists with her for support. She is on endep and sometimes needs tramadol during the day. She is having a terrible time sleeping although she sleeps slightly longer now with a higher dose of the endep. We understand that the trick is if you can get good sleep then its easier to cope with the pain in the daytime. The poor thing hasnt worked for about 3 months, and this heat seems to be making it worse. Does it seem to be more common with women than men? I wonder why. Its so dragging to be in pain all the time, i feel for any of you that suffer.
> ...


yes, you are absolutely correct about that! hahah, sometimes I can wake up in the morning and have all sorts of energy and ambition, but ................ if I dont pace myself and force myself to take a half hour break every one hour, then I am useless and ache for days afterwards. I find that if I get 4 hours of sleep a night, then I am doing good. For sure that barometric pressure fluctuating plays havoc with the muscles. Been on meds for the fibro and arthritis for 20 or more years.
I went to a pressureless mattress or a memory foam mattress because those support your joints and act as another muscle while you sleep. I also use a very flat pillow. Still, I often wake up with the fibro headache in the mornings. I also find that an hour or so resting in bed in the afternoon does help my fatigue levels.
Diet does play a big part in aleviating the aches. Things the fibromyalgia does not like: red meat (ie. beef), tomatoes, potatoes, egg plant, peppers, white flour, sugar. 
I have had this fibromyalgia since I was 16 and that was 36 years ago! hmmmm, lots of lifestyle adjustments to go through! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> THnx,, 5mm!!
> lotsa pages to catch up on
> WOW.
> 
> ...


You are welcome, you feel free to send me a "help" PM whenever you think you have been missing out on the conversation at the KTP! love the chatter!!! Zoe


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

goregous!!!
nice pix too, an artists dream/
would make a print of it , if i knew how.
bets


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning, all...got up groggy this morning, as the time change has thrown off my body clock. Ugh. But got caught up reading so far, though how much I remember is up for debate!

I have grown avocados, but they don't do so well here as it's too dry and hot, so I usually have them just for a short while...never tried a mango! DD threw a ginkgo seed in a pot once and we forgot about it--took us a while to figure out what it was when it started to grow. I think that one got too cold near the window and we couldn't save it. I'd love to have another, though. I remember my mother putting a sweet potato in a long bowl with water only and having the vine go out all over the fireplace mantle--it was lovely! To grow them in the garden, though, I think you have to buy seed potatoes or organic ones; the growers who sell them as produce tend to put something on them to retard growth. 

We're supposed to get up to 60-something degrees today (F), though right now it's barely above freezing. 

Kate, Luke gets cuter by the day! Love seeing that happy face!

I have booked DD's flight for her summer trip, and she'll be going in just a couple of weeks. I'm excited for her but am really going to miss her!

I made a bit of progress on the poncho last night; I think (hope!) I am about at the point where I'll change colors and do the short rows. It should be interesting--and I think I have the crocheted version of the mesh worked out in my head. We shall see how it goes in practice. 

Healing thoughts for all who need them and hearty welcomes for the new folks, too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to all of the newbies! We have the best table in the world!

Here is a picture of the bowls I made during my sub job. I think they turned out pretty good. I had started making a yarn bowl, but it got smashed by some of the kids! It was covered up so they didn't know what it was. Anyway, too late to try to redo, so I just made these.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome to all of the newbies! We have the best table in the world!
> 
> Here is a picture of the bowls I made during my sub job. I think they turned out pretty good. I had started making a yarn bowl, but it got smashed by some of the kids! It was covered up so they didn't know what it was. Anyway, too late to try to redo, so I just made these.


Nice bowls!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure whether the computer is the correct time, but it is either 11:12 or 12:12 Am I have just completed reading the tp for this weekend thanks to Lurker and Kate keeping me in the know. I am accomplishing nothing as my feet are very painful despite the meds. My back has improved some and is at least comfortable lying or sitting although must keep moving or I get very stiff and lose the courage to move again. I am not sure whether this is a result of the Crohn's flare or fibro. I still am having trouble with fixing meals and settled for a peanut butter sandwich for the day. I am staying well hydrated due to popsicles. Off to bed again. Talk in the morning.. Welcome all the newbys. We appreciate your presence at our affairs and the contributions you make to the conversations. Marlark Marge.
> ...


And mind too, just hold on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sherrywb said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


That is just beautiful, love the color, Wow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie,love the pictures of your yuca, I have never seen any so large. If you do attempt the step stool please be very careful we have had enough people falling here at the KTP. Love the pink flower, though I'm sorry I can't remember now who posted it, one of our newbies if I remember right. Is it a begonia? I saw a robin on the bird bath today. Still cloudy and rainy here. Kate love the new picture of Luke! The salmon n mushrooms sounds good, only need the mushrooms salmon has been on sale and I have stocked up a bit as I really like it, DH does not. Everyone have a good day/evening! Hugs and prayers to all.


in a couple of hours I will be able to see what has occurred overnight- it is quite exciting!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


Lovely flowers, nice to have a family that cares. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all - I was "at the races" this weekend. Not really but it felt like it because I could watch all the races on-line through live streaming video. My husband's 1st cousin's husband (so cousin by marriage) races nitro funny cars. His 22 year old son is his crew chief. He lives in Maple Valley, Washington and this weekend's race was in Bakersfield, California. It was so exciting. He got through all his passes in his new car (had a bad crash that resulted in a concussion so he hasn't raced in about 18 months). He made it to the semi-finals but lost in the last race. Not bad after not racing for so long and having to get used to the new car. DH and I got to see him race in Baton Rouge, Louisiana a couple of years ago. It is amazing. When those cars start up you feel the rumble go all through your body...the TV/video doesn't capture it all, that's for sure  They are on their way home, with the car, today...something happened to the transmission in the last race, so there will be lots of work to do but it is quite the operation to watch between races when they completely take apart the car engine, clean/repair and then put it all back together again - usually in two hours or slightly less. 

The only knitting thing I got done this weekend was that I finished the sunburst dishcloths for my former co-worker. I just have to arrange to meet her sometime soon  Now I want to make some for myself, along with all the other UFO's I've got going on around here. 

Back on my diet today too. I lost 2 pounds last week, after not feeling well, taking my meds and resting a lot. Officially 16 pounds gone and a bunch more to go. I have to get back to planning my meals. Rookie, you are making chicken and rice in the slow cooker? That sounds kinda good. We've been eating from the leftovers I put away in the freezer...feels good to clear some of that stuff out. I need to get down to the freezer and sort out what's on the shelves. DH thinks he should just shove stuff in where it fits. I try to be more organized and try to have certain things on the shelves...pork/fish on one shelf, poultry on another, beef on another, etc. Now it is just a jumbled mess. Oh well, another project for another day. While I am feeling so much better, I am all of a sudden tired...might need to take a little rest and then see what trouble I can get into  

Hope you are all having a great day/evening.
Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Patches,
> I hear you on the solo times being lonely at times.
> 
> I usually do okay w/ it, but am exilerated [sp?] when I get to go out,
> ...


Thanks for understanding, I would like to have family close, all are away. Trying to adjust to living alone, my sister died will be a year on the 23rd of this month. We lived together for 30 years, best friends. So time is on my side I guess.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie,love the pictures of your yuca, I have never seen any so large. If you do attempt the step stool please be very careful we have had enough people falling here at the KTP. Love the pink flower, though I'm sorry I can't remember now who posted it, one of our newbies if I remember right. Is it a begonia? I saw a robin on the bird bath today. Still cloudy and rainy here. Kate love the new picture of Luke! The salmon n mushrooms sounds good, only need the mushrooms salmon has been on sale and I have stocked up a bit as I really like it, DH does not. Everyone have a good day/evening! Hugs and prayers to all.
> ...


Yes it is, I look forward to the next picture, it is amazing. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to all the new folks joining the tea party. Somuch fun chatting with so many. Hope you will share some of your knitting/crocheting with us. 

This time change has me groggy; didn't get up until 11:30a.m. and have some housework to get done. Just wanted to say good morning/afternoon/evening to all. I'm off to vaccuum, shampoo the rug, dust....yuck. Love a clean house; hate housework. Oh well, will check in later when I stop to knit. 

Again welcome to the newbies!
Gweniepooh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got a picture of DGD in a cheerleader outfit (at one, she's barely able to walk, much less kick & jump!), but she's darling in it - I'll get permission to post. If this is what post ear tubes looks like, it's going to be awesome. Luke may a little young for her now---but maybe in a few years?
> 
> Off to bed---see you all later.


Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the picture this brings to mind, lady in waiting and a corgi or two, just a step behind you strolling regally along on your crutches  :lol:[/quote]

Kate, that baby just gets cuter and cuter...he's going to be a heartbreaker in a few years.
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


I love it !!!!! you have made me smile, my late husband used to say that I thought I was royalty as I never seemed to have money with me and he always paid for shopping, meals out coffee etc. I used to work in a bank and many a time I would come home and DH would say to me well did you bring cash home for me? it was before the days of the cash machine. I always use to forget, my excuse was that when you worked with it all day you were glad to forget about it ! After my car accident I seem to carry very small amount of cash as I do feel vulnerable now walking with crutches but DH used to say to me I had a handy weapon in them if someone tried to steal my bag never mind the fact that I am leaning on them quite heavily! I like the idea of the lady in waiting and the corgis dancing along behind lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Thanks for posting it Patches, sorry I couldn't remember your name. DH and I love begonias and dalhias (?) There's probably few flowers we don't like, those we plant among our annuals every year though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This started out as a dishcloth or facecloth, but then it turned out so lacey that I decided to use it as a doily. I made it with the natural cotton yarn that I bought at Tuesday Morning. It's fine for this type of thing, but it's not a yarn I'd make clothing out of....gets fuzzy looking very quickly.

I used the pattern from: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/dbldmnd.html

If you go back to one of the main sections of the website, you'll find quite a few patterns. Be careful, though, they aren't completely written out. The one used had some typos in it and didn't indicate "turn" at the end of each row. I also added a stitch to the cast on and slipped this stitch as if to purl in the beginnning of every new pattern row---it made for a very nice chained stitch looking edging. Instead of a 3 needle bindoff, I cast off using Grandma's loose bind off and then grafted the two edges together so that it lays smoothly. I also ran the yarn around the middle circle and pulled it taut so that there wasn't a hole in the middle....I'm very pleased at how it turned out.

Has anyone done a "wrap and turn" versus a plain turn on these? Does it make very much of a difference? Think I may try that on the next one. They're fun!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn 



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie,love the pictures of your yuca, I have never seen any so large. If you do attempt the step stool please be very careful we have had enough people falling here at the KTP. Love the pink flower, though I'm sorry I can't remember now who posted it, one of our newbies if I remember right. Is it a begonia? I saw a robin on the bird bath today. Still cloudy and rainy here. Kate love the new picture of Luke! The salmon n mushrooms sounds good, only need the mushrooms salmon has been on sale and I have stocked up a bit as I really like it, DH does not. Everyone have a good day/evening! Hugs and prayers to all.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes I love flowers, like most, dahlias one that I really like, :-D Jessie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the mailboxes tns - thanks for sharing. the red one though is the best.

the channel islands sound like a great place to live - my kind of weather.

sam



TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This started out as a dishcloth or facecloth, but then it turned out so lacey that I decided to use it as a doily. I made it with the natural cotton yarn that I bought at Tuesday Morning. It's fine for this type of thing, but it's not a yarn I'd make clothing out of....gets fuzzy looking very quickly.
> 
> I used the pattern from: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/dbldmnd.html
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Rookie. The ones I am making are called Sunburst Dishcloth (free download on Ravelry, by Sara Baldwin). Maybe compare the instructions and see how they are similar/different to yours. It does have the wrapped stitches. I think it is really a nice pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - your furbaby doesn't look like he is enjoying it - but you should see my hickory - she rolls in it - acts like she is scratching her back - acts like she is trying to make a snow angel.

how much snow are you expecting? if it is anything like our snows lately they are here today and gone tomorrow. hopefully yours will do the same.

sam

thanks for sharing the great pictures



melyn said:


> looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, Julie!! That yucca is amazing!! There is one growing about a quarter mile down the road from me that blooms every year - it gets about 4 or 5 ft. tall and it is beautiful. I've planted 2 over the years, but they haven't survived. Maybe I'll try another one this year. I think it's just a matter of finding the right spot in the garden. I often have to try perennials in several places before they "take". Eagerly awaiting another progress report. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have no way of knowing how mine would react to snow!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


Wow, Julie, look at that - beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This started out as a dishcloth or facecloth, but then it turned out so lacey that I decided to use it as a doily. I made it with the natural cotton yarn that I bought at Tuesday Morning. It's fine for this type of thing, but it's not a yarn I'd make clothing out of....gets fuzzy looking very quickly.
> 
> I used the pattern from: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/dbldmnd.html
> 
> ...


It is lovely!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Say all you Grandmas, this was sent to me on my facebook and I am sure that the person who sent it was poking fun at me for not being a Grandma yet! hmmmm, she has several! I know that when I get one or more, I am going to do what this says:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves. 

I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Julie!! That yucca is amazing!! There is one growing about a quarter mile down the road from me that blooms every year - it gets about 4 or 5 ft. tall and it is beautiful. I've planted 2 over the years, but they haven't survived. Maybe I'll try another one this year. I think it's just a matter of finding the right spot in the garden. I often have to try perennials in several places before they "take". Eagerly awaiting another progress report. Paula


Obviously just the right spot for them- mine has taken 7 years or there abouts to flower- good luck with finding the right place- I am quite surprised how well mine has done with limited sunlight particularly through winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


I love black cats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


It looks like a giant cluster of snow drops to me!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow that is spectacular, you sre so lucky 


Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie, your yucca is beautiful! It looks like little bells to me. Really cool!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Molly doesn't look very happy at all. We are getting a reprieve from the snow today . It is a lovely 48F/ 8.8C today and expected to stay like that until tomorrow afternoon. I am happy the snow is melting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


Rembrandt looks happy soaking up the sun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!! Julie, that's some plant. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely cat, Siouxann.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Say all you Grandmas, this was sent to me on my facebook and I am sure that the person who sent it was poking fun at me for not being a Grandma yet! hmmmm, she has several! I know that when I get one or more, I am going to do what this says:


Love it, and you will!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just fantastic Julie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> in a couple of hours I will be able to see what has occurred overnight- it is quite exciting!


[/quote]
Have no way of knowing how mine would react to snow![/quote]

It is looking good, amazing how they can grow so fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melyn
Siouxann
NanaCaren
Kate,
and Agnes!
Heading out shortly to do the first part of my weekly shop- Library- post office, and the banking.
yet another cloudless blue sky day- they are now worrying about the mental health of our farmers,
and the filming of Top Gear on Ninety Mile Beach- a quite spectacular beach where once you have negotiated the quick sands- one can motor for miles- have done it by motorbike, and Land Rover, most go now by tourist bus.
We have so much sea coast, and glorious beaches.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


WOW that is awesome, I love. The flowers look like little. Bells, Thanks so. Much for sharing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Thanks Patches- isn't nature wonderful!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes it is, nothing better to heal and jump start your day. Thanks Julie


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


What a handsome kitty


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments about Rembrandt. He has his moments. One of the ladies at work was going to take him to the shelter because her MIL was allergic to him. Mind you, the MIL lives in N. Carolina, but she wouldn't visit with the cat there. I've had him for 3 and a half years, and the MIL has visited exactly once. He was an indoor cat, but he does enjoy his walks.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam, got about 2 hrs sleep before I delivered and then 3 hrs after. Will stay put for at least a day or two before I decide to move to another area. That is if they don't get me a load. 
Kate, Luke's smile is so infectious. Can't help but smile back.
RookieRetiree, doily is cute. I have a washcloth (swirl one) done, just needs to be sewed up. Probably use it as a doily as it is big. Did it on #9 needles.
Julie, the yucca is really impressive. Good documentation in photos. 
Valerie, your photo makes me miss the water. Whenever I get near a large body of water, I want to take pics. 
Right now I am about 50 miles west of Birmingham, AL. 58F and rainy. Rain makes it feel colder. Soup and salad with lots of veggies for lunch. Strawberries for a snack. Trying to keep fresh veggies and grout with me so I don't snack on other things.
Have a great day/night everyone. As always, healing wishes for those who need them.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker that yucca is magnificient! Does it have a fragrance? the blossoms are so pretty.

[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rembrandt looks like my two black long haired cats; zorro and Josie. He is a beautiful kitty for sure.



siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sam and all..
i heard a very small bit that there is talk of no more time chgsss.
Course if htat be so,, it is a long time to get anything done on it.
bets 
not for the chgs 2 times a year ...
body takes a bit to adjust.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, the yucca is beautiful! Love the doily/washcloth! 

I want to make the Ode to Joy hat in the round. I think I will just need to follow the chart from the right side and knit all rows. Please correct me if I am wrong. I am attaching the file. It is a free download on Ravelry so I think it will be ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, the yucca is beautiful! Love the doily/washcloth!
> 
> I want to make the Ode to Joy hat in the round. I think I will just need to follow the chart from the right side and knit all rows. Please correct me if I am wrong. I am attaching the file. It is a free download on Ravelry so I think it will be ok.


That is all I would do for it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've gotten a few things installed and gotten rid of some of the things I don't want...I may get the hang of this new system yet. I am just so tired today--shouldn't have any trouble sleeping tonight, I hope. Now I must figure out what's for supper again...and want to get some knitting done tonight if I can. 

Julie, the yucca is stunning! Love seeing all the pics of the projects, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


How amazing this is- is it still growing up as well?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she was refering to the early flowers peeping through the soil.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really should check in before i start catching up - i was just getting on the ktp and avery came over to see if he could get on abcmouse - the website they use in preschool - by the time i got him signed up and doing his thing ayden came home from school and wanted his turn - so after avery was finished i signed up ayden and he did his work for the day. the site makes learning fun.

the rain finally stopped but we have a lot of standing water. cool and very overcast day. the wind makes it seem a lot colder than it actually is.

i slept with the front door open a bit last night - wide enuogh for the animals to be able to in and out to potty - i love having the door open and the temp wasn't that bad. i was asleep anyhow.

so i am going to sit here - munch pringles - drink v-eight juice and get caught up.

sam


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I was going to send this yesterday for Mum's day in the UK but the picture didn't work.

HAPPY MUM'S DAY ANYWAY.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that what husbands are for?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I should just be like the Queen and carry no money and have a lady in waiting to carry my bag lol


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely tupips agnes - one of my favorite flowers.

do mangos grow on trees - that shows how much i know -i have never had one. it's a great looking plant though - maybe you will be able to grow your own mangos.

sam



agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar kate - he gets cuter as the days pass.

it is hard watching a parent decline - i always felt fortunate never needed to do that - both my parents died of cancer - and they passed away within six months of diagnosis. i miss them alot but was always glad they didn't need to suffer and linger.

sam



KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby - i just want to reach out and squeeze him.

sam



KateB said:


> Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see the finished product.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did i miss something dollyclaire - crutches? i would think a shoulder bag would work well with crutches.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love this picture Kate - He is just so wonderful!!! Glad you had a good Mum Day!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - is your house in the photo - i would love living in one of those houses - what a great view of the sea.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pj days! We have enjoyed the series too Pup lover . Did you ever seen the series Deadwood? he played a sheriff in it and it was great. quote=Pup lover]DH and I had a stay in our pjs day and enjoyed a lot of good quality time. So glad he has no school for this week so we can get some more time in. I heard birds singing outside this morning so Spring must not be too far away! To me that is always the first sign of Spring and soo nice to hear! We are enjoying Justified very much, has anyone else watched this series? Timothy Olyphant is very good as a federal Marshall and we are enjoying the writing and the acting. DH is rather picky about his tv watching (and restaurants) so always nice when we can agree on a show. Everyone have a good night/day. Hugs and prayers to all!


Yes, we watched Deadwood also and liked that also.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I knew what you meant nittergma - but our first spring in Missouri they about scared me to death the first night they started!!!! No peepers here in the desert but I think about that sound every spring!!! luv-AZ


nittergma said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went to the baby site rookie - did you scroll down to the comments - i was rotflol - it was as follows. they totally forget it's a baby site and turn it into a political free-for-all.

sam

5 Comments So what do you think? Do tell...# 
Oldest FirstNewest First

LarryMarch 11, 2013 at 10:30am
I never underestimate what the American people will put up with. After all, they voted for Obama, twice ! ! !
cspyMarch 11, 2013 at 11:11am
The American people do like it, just like they liked Obama- twice. And your Boss thanks you for voting Mitt by the way.
dellmartinMarch 11, 2013 at 12:48pm
Leave it to a repub to turn a lovely "mommy" website into a chance to take a shot at our president. If you have a little one at home Larry, I certainly hope there is a better role model in the family.
catch65March 11, 2013 at 1:07pm
Wow Larry, really, get over it already it seems you were deprived as a child from getting any attention yourself, well congratulations you have received it, here from the mommy.me website. Simply amazes me how your comment had no basis about the headline what's so ever. Now what did Obama our President have to do with this? Nothing!! Cause he will be in office three more years so deal with it my lost friend, another humanoid hits the internet sad because it was not that long ago the bush camp ruined this country but oh how soon they forget! I admired President Obama for coming into this mess because had I been in his position there would not been anyway I would have come into this mess! God bless him, is all I have to say! People like you is why this country is in the shape it's in now, take that and run with it! 
PeterKomisMarch 11, 2013 at 3:05pm
Larry... You're such a "Frank Burns!" I mean really now... There is NOTHING wrong with our President, and there is NOTHING wrong with the American people for voting for him TWICE!!!! p.s.: I know a lady that I'm gonna vote for in 2016. Not gonna say who... but her daughter's name starts with a "C." hehehe


RookieRetiree said:


> I haved watched Justified and since it comes on here later in the evening, I have been putting it on the DVR -- but I haven't gotten back into....my latest one is Revenge!
> 
> DH and DGS are headed to school (DH to work as security and DGS to the pre-school they have for the staff kids---also part of the Child Development curriculum---live subjects!!) I think I'm going to head back to bed---another gray gloomy day here - I need to get out grocery shopping later, but have what I need to put the chicken and rice dish in the crockpot.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hip Hip Hooray!!! Good News Budasha!!!! luv-AZ
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> ...


Thanks -feels great.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

This tickles me on my facebook page today, my DIL scolded me for sharing it and commenting it was soooo true lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam. A little extra energy is always welcome.



thewren said:


> what wonderful news budasha - sending a little extra healing energy to make it even better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rembrandt is a beautiful kitty.



siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He's a beauty !!


siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very patriotic colors pammie - i bet this was a fun project for you and the children.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Welcome to all of the newbies! We have the best table in the world!
> 
> Here is a picture of the bowls I made during my sub job. I think they turned out pretty good. I had started making a yarn bowl, but it got smashed by some of the kids! It was covered up so they didn't know what it was. Anyway, too late to try to redo, so I just made these.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i slept in late but rose in time to go to tai chi. i was with sister at hospital last nite, finally got her in a room at 12:ish. they said her amonia level was twice what it should be, (thats due to the liver problems) her hemoglobin was very low. so today she had dialysis and got 2 units of blood. gonna do some test tomorrow. she knows what it is, i didn't unless she tells me, not the nurse so i don't know. i did go clean at the church 3 hrs, then took some ham i baked to MIL and some to mom, she was visiting dad at N home. he is still under quarenteen, i thought he was out. and the right hand doesn't know what the left hand does, so got no straight answer from anyone. mom was going to talk to his nurse. so we had masks on. i took him some fig newtons and strawberry fig newtons, and some pbuster bars i think. something little debbie. he ate some newtons and drank some dr pepper. at least he seems more like himself. i did stop and check on sister before i came home. she was as well as could be expected. 
its very chilly here, the wind is the killer. nice and sunny, but cool. 
whoever had the pictures by the sea. oh, to have that veiw. do you live near there?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful flowers. Did you do anything special with the mango seed, such as scoring it, or just planted it. I"ve never thought about planting one and would like to do so.



agnescr said:


> Well good morning /afternoon /evening everyone from a still snowy Fife, Sam we don't usually get much snow at this point,usually just lots of rain,bird feeders have been busy even the Robins have visited
> 
> Am posting picture of Mango plant, planted the stone just over 2 weeks ago and whilst it in no way rivals Julie's yucca I am pleased with its progress...have never tried with mango before so will be interesting to see what develops
> 
> Also picture of my flowers that I received for mothers day no chocolates though....am diabetic and they wont buy me any


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you do a wrap and turn then you will have no holes so signify where the turns were. either way would be good -i think the arcing holes add to the cloth but that is just me. great dishcloth though - doing round dishrags is a favorite of mine - have quite a few different patterns.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This started out as a dishcloth or facecloth, but then it turned out so lacey that I decided to use it as a doily. I made it with the natural cotton yarn that I bought at Tuesday Morning. It's fine for this type of thing, but it's not a yarn I'd make clothing out of....gets fuzzy looking very quickly.
> 
> I used the pattern from: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/dbldmnd.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how exciting is this - can hardly wait to see it in full bloom.

sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Went to an orchid exhibit today...


Beautiful orchids - are those miniature cattleya's? I haven't been to an orchid show in years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cat siouxann - love the picture on the fence - my black one is called sophie. she was in a fight sometime and now has a hunk of fur and flesh out of her side. actually i think she is a he - the children have not concept of male or female when it comes to naming the cats. we also have a snow white who is male.

sam



siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Monday afternoon my friends!!! Sending well wishes and good vibes to all. I had such a productive day today I can hardly stand it!!! Took care of a slew of business from over the weekend and helped DH with some of the repairs and "fixes" on the trailer. Got my Monday chore list done and kept caught up on the current KTP!! Browned a roast and onion in my dutch oven and put it in to cook, I will add the celery, potatoes and carrots later - we don't like them toooo soft. Maybe some biscuits......hmmmmmm. Oh AND did my load of laundry!!!! Trying the 1 load a day method and it seems to be working. Have any of you ever been to the FlyLady website - I'm not following it to the letter, but it is helping me stay on top of the housework without making myself crazy about it - DH has always said that I LOVE housework and that housework was my hobby. Nothing could be further from the truth.... but I do like it when my house is clean - I have learned to let some of it go and not expect too much from myself - it sure has left me more time for knitting!!! It was a beautiful day here today and more nice weather for tomorrow - hope everyone has a nice night/day!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish they would settle on one time and just leave it there - i will spend the summer hunting the hour i lost until we change the time back.

sam



purplelady said:


> sam and all..
> i heard a very small bit that there is talk of no more time chgsss.
> Course if htat be so,, it is a long time to get anything done on it.
> bets
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - is your house in the photo - i would love living in one of those houses - what a great view of the sea.
> 
> sam
> 
> My house isn't in that photograph, Sam. After I took the picture, I had the low battery signal on the camera screen and that meant I couldn't take the image of the front of my small cottage. The battery is now on charge and when next at the cottage, I'll take the photograph.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful redriet - can hardly wait until ours start breaking the soill.

sam



redriet60 said:


> I was going to send this yesterday for Mum's day in the UK but the picture didn't work.
> 
> HAPPY MUM'S DAY ANYWAY.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> I was going to send this yesterday for Mum's day in the UK but the picture didn't work.
> 
> HAPPY MUM'S DAY ANYWAY.


Beautiful :-D


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i slept in late but rose in time to go to tai chi. i was with sister at hospital last nite, finally got her in a room at 12:ish. they said her amonia level was twice what it should be, (thats due to the liver problems) her hemoglobin was very low. so today she had dialysis and got 2 units of blood. gonna do some test tomorrow. she knows what it is, i didn't unless she tells me, not the nurse so i don't know. i did go clean at the church 3 hrs, then took some ham i baked to MIL and some to mom, she was visiting dad at N home. he is still under quarenteen, i thought he was out. and the right hand doesn't know what the left hand does, so got no straight answer from anyone. mom was going to talk to his nurse. so we had masks on. i took him some fig newtons and strawberry fig newtons, and some pbuster bars i think. something little debbie. he ate some newtons and drank some dr pepper. at least he seems more like himself. i did stop and check on sister before i came home. she was as well as could be expected.
> its very chilly here, the wind is the killer. nice and sunny, but cool.
> whoever had the pictures by the sea. oh, to have that veiw. do you live near there?


My permanent home is in Belfast but I have this little cottage on the East Irish coast in a village called Ballyhalbert. The village is T-shaped with the coast forming the horizontal bar on T and the High St. forming the vertical. My cottage is in the High St and I enjoy a couple of days there most weeks, as I and my late husband did over the 14 years since we bought the little place, which is about 200 years old. Some 7 years ago, when the house next door was being renovated, I found the discarded back door lintel and as it was oak, I hoped for a tree-ring date at my lab in the university. The wood proved impossible to date at that time but in the last couple of months we've determined that it was a re-used ship's timber from oak grown in the Loire Valley, France in the 16th century. The houses such as mine were built from what ever was available therefore big stones from the beach and any wood available were utilised most imaginatively. In the meadow that I rent, which is beyond the photograph, there is a 'Motte', a 12th century defence structure and a 'standing stone' that has been there for about 3,500 years. I am offficially the guardian of both. Best regards.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> This tickles me on my facebook page today, my DIL scolded me for sharing it and commenting it was soooo true lol


Ditto :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like the perfect getaway place. how far is to belfast from the cottage?

sam


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

budasha said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Went to an orchid exhibit today...
> ...


Not sure of the variety although I know cattleyas were part of the exhibit. These were all Latin American orchids. Really enjoyed all the vivid colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another bunch of people have commented on the Yucca flower,
thank you, kehinkle
Gwen
Pammie
Sorlenna
darowil
and Sam.

Just having a slice of my pumpernickel, and a cup of miso soup for lunch. The dogs are being good for the moment- lying around in the heat of the early afternoon. In a couple of hours I will check the letterbox- postie can be very late here! There is a pleasantly cool breeze coming through the front door- Ringo is loving that. I am thinking of making lemon sago- a pudding I adore, and allow myself once a year. I have got Easter sorted for the children. But will probably spend most of the afternoon dozing- summers like this become a matter doing as little as possible in order to survive- I would be hopeless in the Arizona or New Mexico climate, for that matter the sorts of temperatures Sam was experiencing last summer would bring me to my knees.
There has been a tropical cyclone to the north, but they think it will not affect our weather, unfortunately. Last year my Jerusalem Artichokes flowered magnificently- this year they too have suffered from the drought. they are flowering but to my eye they are struggling. I have knitted my self to a stand still- I may take a break for a couple of days.
Several will be asleep, happy rest of the evening to most of America, the Aussie contingent is only just approaching mid-day, and we have not heard from Ronique in South Africa for a while, nor Happy Family in Bulgaria. I guess people just get busy, which is good- I need to go rest, catch up later


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got Easter sorted for the children. But will probably spend most of the afternoon dozing- summers like this become a matter doing as little as possible in order to survive- I would be hopeless in the Arizona or New Mexico climate, for that matter the sorts of temperatures Sam was experiencing last summer would bring me to my knees.
> 
> I was thinking earlier I need to get some new egg cosies made fro the grandsons for easter. I may make up some chocolate race cars for them as well. It is getting very windy out there tonight, the wind chimes are all making noise.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made miso soup today, too. It should be a good lunch for a couple of days.

I'm making slow progress on the poncho...back to it!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Welcome ...Nice flower. Luker2 said gardening is such good therapy. Didnt get to the gardening but today prepared for recycling. Bundled up cardboard, plastic of all kinks, soda cans, glass, tin cans, newspapers. Tomorrow I will take GS to dentist and he will be my helper for the recycling stop. Makes me feel so good to accomplish this task. I have a little building where this is stored and about four times a year need to attach it. Now will need to start the raking yard. One acre needs to have the ground cleared around the house...fire requirements. Love spring but so much outdoor work. No more gardening ... not enough sun due to an abundance of trees.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what are you winters usually like? do you have hot summers? i would think being an island you would have almost constant wind.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i went to the baby site rookie - did you scroll down to the comments - i was rotflol - it was as follows. they totally forget it's a baby site and turn it into a political free-for-all.
> 
> sam
> 
> No, I didn't scroll down --- I guess everyone's looking for a soapbox and any website that allows comments is fair game.....a bit ridiculous!! But, you're right---good for a good laugh.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just picked up some #2 40" circular needles and began an Easter egg pattern in the round using Magic Loop and some pastel variegated cotton. A little fiddly or the first few rows and the increase row was a little funky, but now that I'm in the middle and just going around; it's not so bad...don't know if it's easier than DPNs, but I'm not getting any ladders which is good. I'll post a picture when I sew up and stuff it. Only 11 more to go to fill the egg carton DGS and I are decorating.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sherrywb said:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello puplover. Yes it is a begonia. I also have red, yellow and white ones but i just LOVE that pink one. It is the second year i have had it now. I love all flowers really. Its been a bit of a battle trying to stop everything getting burnt in this heat but it is the last day today... hurray.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to all the new folks joining the tea party. Somuch fun chatting with so many. Hope you will share some of your knitting/crocheting with us.
> 
> This time change has me groggy; didn't get up until 11:30a.m. and have some housework to get done. Just wanted to say good morning/afternoon/evening to all. I'm off to vaccuum, shampoo the rug, dust....yuck. Love a clean house; hate housework. Oh well, will check in later when I stop to knit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. Too hot here for housework. I may even get to the beach later today. Its got to be better sitting in water!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I wish I could send you, Darowil and the others in southern hemisphere some of the 'breeze' we are experiencing this morning on the Ir!ish Sea coast It would cut you in two! The sea is down a bit from last evening but still lots of energy. I don't see any possibility of outdoor work today as the wind chill is too great. I've just returned from Monday morning coffee and knitting in the Community House. Lots of completed baby sweaters and hats intended for a charity. I have begun a pink baby sweater and may well work on it this afternoon as I can't get any gardening done. After consideration and on this occasion, I think it best if I buy the yarn for the cushions from one of the internet sites rather than my local yarn shop. I do my utmost to keep money within the community but have to break this practice so that I can get the yarn that I need and in the colours that will work well together. Lovely to hear from you SugarSugar and the other new friends. Time for lunch. I have a pack of frozen carrot and coriander soup so that and some toast will keep me nourished! 

Thanks, love the photo. It looks freezing there at the moment. 
Would love a cool breeze here right now though, its just passed 37c and its 1.30pm. HOT


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops obviously i am still learning how to do quote reply without using the whole thing if its really long. :?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome to all the new folks joining the tea party. Somuch fun chatting with so many. Hope you will share some of your knitting/crocheting with us.
> 
> This time change has me groggy; didn't get up until 11:30a.m. and have some housework to get done. Just wanted to say good morning/afternoon/evening to all. I'm off to vaccuum, shampoo the rug, dust....yuck. Love a clean house; hate housework. Oh well, will check in later when I stop to knit.
> 
> ...


I may have been guilty of double posting 
;-) oh maybe a few times lol. Gwenie...I have noticed when I go back to edit and resend the posted screen comes up twice. Need to back arrow an extra time. Have you had this experience?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello puplover. Yes it is a begonia. I also have red, yellow and white ones but i just LOVE that pink one. It is the second year i have had it now. I love all flowers really. Its been a bit of a battle trying to stop everything getting burnt in this heat but it is the last day today... hurray.


   so sorry I had the wrong person Sugarsugar! We get too cold in the winter to keep them for more than one year. I love all the bright colors also. We had the heat and drought last summer and we had to let some flowers die to conserve water. Hoping this year will be different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes...every time! Unfortunately I am the double post queen too. Hence folks here call such an occurance a Gwenie. LOL
I blame the computer; that's my position and not accepting any arguments. LOL

Got most of the housework done. At least enough to satisfy me. Have my new knitting buddy coming by at 10 in the morning and don't want to disgust them a dirty house. LOL

Youngest DD has gone to spend the night at oldest DD's home and visit the GC. The are on spring break this week. The only live a few miles from us so it really isn't a big deal; the GC just like having their aunt over. The really look up to her.


Ezenby said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to all the new folks joining the tea party. Somuch fun chatting with so many. Hope you will share some of your knitting/crocheting with us.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


Roof background color really sets off the flowers. Think someone called yucca jack in the beanstalk and it is making for heaven.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing. 
Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.

Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.


I do hope you enjoy your outing! And here's me not coping at 27C The only time it got to 35C for a week here, about 14 years ago, I just ate and sat, to survive. The sea sounds so alluring!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


Became a cat owner this last week. Son moved to rental and could not have his dog and the cat...one or the other. Bean is really my DG... cat must 12+ years now. Laundry room has a penthouse my DH made for our cats..they are gone now. Built over the water heater with a carpeted board up under to a hole in penthouse floor. Our dachshunds scared Bean and he took off for several days. Son says he is such an outdoor cat that he is probably living in garage or out buildings. Today discovered a spot in chair on deck that has black hairs. Aha...so moved the food out there ...up high. Hope he comes to eat tonight. 
Bean looks exactly like your Rembrandt. How old is he?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I was going to send this yesterday for Mum's day in the UK but the picture didn't work.
> 
> HAPPY MUM'S DAY ANYWAY.


Love them...yellow so bright...just right


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got home from the Big 12 Women's Championship Basketball game. It was between Baylor and Iowa State. Baylor won, so we were happy. I think I will knit for a while and relax and then off to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> precious baby - i just want to reach out and squeeze him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


are we getting in line to squeeze Luke? He will be black and blue soon. Precious smiling little guy.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> This tickles me on my facebook page today, my DIL scolded me for sharing it and commenting it was soooo true lol


This quote is soooo true!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Monday afternoon my friends!!! Sending well wishes and good vibes to all. I had such a productive day today I can hardly stand it!!! Took care of a slew of business from over the weekend and helped DH with some of the repairs and "fixes" on the trailer. Got my Monday chore list done and kept caught up on the current KTP!! Browned a roast and onion in my dutch oven and put it in to cook, I will add the celery, potatoes and carrots later - we don't like them toooo soft. Maybe some biscuits......hmmmmmm. Oh AND did my load of laundry!!!! Trying the 1 load a day method and it seems to be working. Have any of you ever been to the FlyLady website - I'm not following it to the letter, but it is helping me stay on top of the housework without making myself crazy about it - DH has always said that I LOVE housework and that housework was my hobby. Nothing could be further from the truth.... but I do like it when my house is clean - I have learned to let some of it go and not expect too much from myself - it sure has left me more time for knitting!!! It was a beautiful day here today and more nice weather for tomorrow - hope everyone has a nice night/day!! luv-AZ


House cleaning is a topic discussed my friends and me. Think as we age it is easier to say ...tomorrow. It sure will be there waiting. Enjoy a clean house and it is rewarding..in some way lol. I only did house cleaning on weekends before retiring. Think that leads to resentment. Now clean a little most days and laundry as needed. Spring and fall deep cleaning. Looking forward to new carpeting before summer. Thanks AZ for the flylady reminder. Will visit her for new ideas.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.
> ...


Shirley here! I used to live in Glenfield, North Shore and we went to all those beaches. we moved out to Whangaparaoa - and lived there 2 years before coming home to Canada for family reasons. I miss NewZealand still and it was 40 years ago. We lived on Stanmore Bay Road on the HIbiscus Coast - and dh was in the Silverdale volunteer fire brigade. loved every minute of it.

Oops! geriatric moment - I thought you were talking about the beaches in New Zealand - we love Aussie too.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i slept in late but rose in time to go to tai chi. i was with sister at hospital last nite, finally got her in a room at 12:ish. they said her amonia level was twice what it should be, (thats due to the liver problems) her hemoglobin was very low. so today she had dialysis and got 2 units of blood. gonna do some test tomorrow. she knows what it is, i didn't unless she tells me, not the nurse so i don't know. i did go clean at the church 3 hrs, then took some ham i baked to MIL and some to mom, she was visiting dad at N home. he is still under quarenteen, i thought he was out. and the right hand doesn't know what the left hand does, so got no straight answer from anyone. mom was going to talk to his nurse. so we had masks on. i took him some fig newtons and strawberry fig newtons, and some pbuster bars i think. something little debbie. he ate some newtons and drank some dr pepper. at least he seems more like himself. i did stop and check on sister before i came home. she was as well as could be expected.
> ...


Oh my... the travels tonight....Im on the Irish Coast, New Zealand, Austrailia, UK., Canada and around the US. Valerie you can write anytime about your work and travels.
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melyn
> Siouxann
> NanaCaren
> Kate,
> ...


We drove it on the way to Cape Rienga in l980 when we went back to NZ to visit with friends- we drove up to Cape Rienga that way they still allowed cars. fascinating place.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


my husbands mom was born and raised in Lisburn and he got to visit his relatives when he was stationed in Germany after the war - he was l7 -- I never got there but always wanted to go. I can picture your cottage. Maybe you would send a picture?

Yes, I agree, but the Oregon Coast can hold its own with anywhere in the world. Is wild and beautiful - we spent some wonderful holidays at Nehalem Beach camping and Beverly (?) and the food in Depot Bay is wonderful. Nearly love all those other places as much as I do Our Canadian Rockies which are just an hour away. We are so lucky to belong to a place like this where we can talk to people all over the world.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes...every time! Unfortunately I am the double post queen too. Hence folks here call such an occurance a Gwenie. LOL
> I blame the computer; that's my position and not accepting any arguments. LOL
> 
> Got most of the housework done. At least enough to satisfy me. Have my new knitting buddy coming by at 10 in the morning and don't want to disgust them a dirty house. LOL
> ...


I know about your double post crown..lol. Just thought Id tell you about the edit quirk :roll: My grammer is awful...at school the teachers scolded me often. My french mother did her best to learn english verbs...but we picked up what we heard. Of course, it was my responsibly to get it right ...but I didnt have problems with my other studies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.
> ...


I would end up looking like a tomato! And I hate sand when I am wet. So in this weather even if I don't swim I would have sand stuck to me. Love the beach at other times though, prefer to see it than be on it I must admit. Would love to have a place on the beachfront so I could sit and watch it without being exposed to the elements!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe everyone is in bed - maybe that means i should be also.

see all of you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful flowers. Did you do anything special with the mango seed, such as scoring it, or just planted it. I"ve never thought about planting one and would like to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 budasha I just followed these directions.....It now has 5 leaves

http://chuys.blogspot.co.uk/2008/09/how-to-propagate-mangoes-through-seeds.html


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.
> 
> Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


Gwen mine does that every so often and I have spent hours trying to fix it...now I just un-install programme then reinstall it ,takes less time lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> My permanent home is in Belfast but I have this little cottage on the East Irish coast in a village called Ballyhalbert. The village is T-shaped with the coast forming the horizontal bar on T and the High St. forming the vertical. My cottage is in the High St and I enjoy a couple of days there most weeks, as I and my late husband did over the 14 years since we bought the little place, which is about 200 years old. Some 7 years ago, when the house next door was being renovated, I found the discarded back door lintel and as it was oak, I hoped for a tree-ring date at my lab in the university. The wood proved impossible to date at that time but in the last couple of months we've determined that it was a re-used ship's timber from oak grown in the Loire Valley, France in the 16th century. The houses such as mine were built from what ever was available therefore big stones from the beach and any wood available were utilised most imaginatively. In the meadow that I rent, which is beyond the photograph, there is a 'Motte', a 12th century defence structure and a 'standing stone' that has been there for about 3,500 years. I am offficially the guardian of both. Best regards.


That's fascinating. Sounds like you could be on Time Team (if you regard it as legit.) Our home in Alderney is in a row of houses aligning the old quay which were originally built as warehousing for the Privateers loot in mid 1700s. We told our 5 year old daughter she was going to live in a pirate's house. Our section was stripped of every bit of wood during the occupation, so was just a roofless granite shell after the war, but next door had been occupied by one of the German Commandants so still has its original wooden beams, which were ships timbers, presumably from those the privateers had plundered!

Many of the current islanders seem to have lived in our house as it was repaired after the war and used as a guest house. They often tell us we have a ghost in the cellar (which is the only fully original bit as it has a stone ceiling; all the wooden floors and beams above had been used as fuel by the Germans so have been replaced by RSJs and concrete floors!). I asked what the ghost does, but was only told that he cooks bacon, which you can smell. Haven't had any bacon butties provided yet......... I often think how things must have changed since the houses were first constructed, and how easy our lives would seem to those licensed pirates of the C18!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.
> 
> Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


Good morning, Gwenie! Well its morning in UK.... I know exactly how you feel about printers! :twisted: I often have to print on one at the Alderney Museum which for some reason will only print a couple of sheets of A5 before jamming. I'm now intimately familiar with its innards at both ends of the paper feed, as you can remove the obvious jam and then find another crumpled bit at the other side. Works fine on A4, so I think its just got it in for me personally.......


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.


Ooh, a day on a warm sunny beach sounds wonderful as I look out on the driving snow and fog. (Never knew you would get fog and heavy snowfall together!!) it's only -1C, but feels much colder due to the wind and damp. As I posted before, we are not used to this in Channel Islands. News said it was the worst storm for 40 years. There are trees down everywhere in Guernsey because of yesterday's gales, but maybe Alderney will have less as we don't have many large trees there.
Have a fun day, and hope your nights cool down a bit to a comfortable temperature.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Became a cat owner this last week. Son moved to rental and could not have his dog and the cat...one or the other. Bean is really my DG... cat must 12+ years now. Laundry room has a penthouse my DH made for our cats..they are gone now. Built over the water heater with a carpeted board up under to a hole in penthouse floor. Our dachshunds scared Bean and he took off for several days. Son says he is such an outdoor cat that he is probably living in garage or out buildings. Today discovered a spot in chair on deck that has black hairs. Aha...so moved the food out there ...up high. Hope he comes to eat tonight.
> Bean looks exactly like your Rembrandt. How old is he?


Love the idea of a cats penthouse, don't tell ours or they will want the same!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have got Easter sorted for the children. But will probably spend most of the afternoon dozing- summers like this become a matter doing as little as possible in order to survive- I would be hopeless in the Arizona or New Mexico climate, for that matter the sorts of temperatures Sam was experiencing last summer would bring me to my knees.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful flowers. Did you do anything special with the mango seed, such as scoring it, or just planted it. I"ve never thought about planting one and would like to do so.
> ...


Thanks for these instructions, will try next time I have a mango.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Ezenby, Rembrandt is about 11 now. His privious owners said he was about 7 or 8 when they gave him up so 11 will be my best guess. He is starting to get a few white hairs amongst the black. He's really pretty laid back, but yesterday he saw a bird while we were on our walk and he was off like a shot!. Fortunately, the bird got away. I tell him that the birds are our friends. He prefers to call them toys.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.
> ...


It was wonderful. But i am back and its still 32.5c and 8.30pm.
Not going to be a good night.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


I know Lisburn quite well. It was designated a city about ten years ago, along with Newry in south County Down. I agree that all our loved places have their special place and that to consider any one area as outstandingly and uniquely beautiful limits our abilities to appreciate diversity of landscapes. One of the most beautiful places I have been is the Greenland ice sheet. White and rugged and silent. My job took me to many astonishing places.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie and TNS. What fascinating history of your homes! I love hearing this.

Pontuf



TNS said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > My permanent home is in Belfast but I have this little cottage on the East Irish coast in a village called Ballyhalbert. The village is T-shaped with the coast forming the horizontal bar on T and the High St. forming the vertical. My cottage is in the High St and I enjoy a couple of days there most weeks, as I and my late husband did over the 14 years since we bought the little place, which is about 200 years old. Some 7 years ago, when the house next door was being renovated, I found the discarded back door lintel and as it was oak, I hoped for a tree-ring date at my lab in the university. The wood proved impossible to date at that time but in the last couple of months we've determined that it was a re-used ship's timber from oak grown in the Loire Valley, France in the 16th century. The houses such as mine were built from what ever was available therefore big stones from the beach and any wood available were utilised most imaginatively. In the meadow that I rent, which is beyond the photograph, there is a 'Motte', a 12th century defence structure and a 'standing stone' that has been there for about 3,500 years. I am offficially the guardian of both. Best regards.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie can you refresh us and tell the newbies about your fascinating career? Such a great life you have!

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > My permanent home is in Belfast but I have this little cottage on the East Irish coast in a village called Ballyhalbert. The village is T-shaped with the coast forming the horizontal bar on T and the High St. forming the vertical. My cottage is in the High St and I enjoy a couple of days there most weeks, as I and my late husband did over the 14 years since we bought the little place, which is about 200 years old. Some 7 years ago, when the house next door was being renovated, I found the discarded back door lintel and as it was oak, I hoped for a tree-ring date at my lab in the university. The wood proved impossible to date at that time but in the last couple of months we've determined that it was a re-used ship's timber from oak grown in the Loire Valley, France in the 16th century. The houses such as mine were built from what ever was available therefore big stones from the beach and any wood available were utilised most imaginatively. In the meadow that I rent, which is beyond the photograph, there is a 'Motte', a 12th century defence structure and a 'standing stone' that has been there for about 3,500 years. I am offficially the guardian of both. Best regards.
> ...


Time Team. What a team of experts that have put archaeology at the centre of knowledge-based television. I love the programme and I was filmed for one of the episodes made from an Irish site BUT my expertise is in ancient landscape and climate, not archaeological artefacts so they didn't use the footage! I knew from the beginning that they wouldn't as my stuff is hard to integrate into the Time Team format. It was great fun working with them though. My profession was/is as a palaeoecologist!! Wonderful word coming from palaeo = old and ecology = organisms within their environments! I was Prof at Queen's University Belfast and I'm now Prof. Emerita (retired). I'm still research-active and I just love KTP as we are from all over the world with so much life experience to share, as well as a good laugh. I'm going to a seminar in our Univ Dept. at lunchtime, via the yarn shop on Cregagh Road to get green and yellow yarn for another cushion. The yarn ordered through the internet yesterday won't be here for a few days. It is a bot less cold than yesterday. Has your snow remained?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf my dear. Comment of professional life, as requested. See above.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


8.30 here and 32.6- but by midnight it should be done to 25 according to Weatherzone. The change should be on its way soon- and it sounds as though you are about 8 hours behind us so hold tight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Gosh i hope so. Isnt it dreadful at the moment.?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Time Team. What a team of experts that have put archaeology at the centre of knowledge-based television. I love the programme and I was filmed for one of the episodes made from an Irish site BUT my expertise is in ancient landscape and climate, not archaeological artefacts so they didn't use the footage! I knew from the beginning that they wouldn't as my stuff is hard to integrate into the Time Team format. It was great fun working with them though. My profession was/is as a palaeoecologist!! Wonderful word coming from palaeo = old and ecology = organisms within their environments! I was Prof at Queen's University Belfast and I'm now Prof. Emerita (retired). I'm still research-active and I just love KTP as we are from all over the world with so much life experience to share, as well as a good laugh. I'm going to a seminar in our Univ Dept. at lunchtime, via the yarn shop on Cregagh Road to get green and yellow yarn for another cushion. The yarn ordered through the internet yesterday won't be here for a few days. It is a bot less cold than yesterday. Has your snow remained?


One of my daughters is studying for a Bachelor of Archaeology a love that came from Time Team. Her sister and her were sat in front of the TV soon after we arrived in England and told to watch Time Team- and from that time she has wanted to do archaeology. She has attempted two digs and on one she experienced the politics behind Inginous archaeology and the mining companies so they were unable to do anything. The other one she went to Rumania and after the first morning helping to open the trecnh from the previous year she ended up in hospital ans was unable to get back up tyhe hill! Managed some lab work before realising she was never going to settle and went to London for a couple of weeks instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


It sure is- but htat should be the end of any real heat now- the next week is all under 30 and shouldn't get many if any more days that warm that late in March. Don't mind a few but not like this. So far we are 8 degrees above average for March- though with the coolest weather still to come that will drop considerably I should think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i am going to have a good day after all. Have just organised with a couple of friends to go to the beach later on. Yeah! We have beautiful beaches only half hour drive away. Heading off around 4 for a couple of hours. Yes i will put on heaps of sunscreen and i wear a top over bathers. I reckon we will have tea there tonight as well. Its going to be a very hot night again so we may as well.
> ...


Thanks. We have only tonight to get through then COOL change, hurray. Everywhere has been having extreme weather looks like. The beach was great. Didnt go to a surf beach as it would be too packed with people. It was calm and lovely. The water was wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she was refering to the early flowers peeping through the soil.
> 
> sam
> 
> Check out Youtube, type in Spring peepers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been scanning through the posts to see what's going on with everyone and such beautiful pictures! I LOVE the sea cost and the conversation about older homes! The Yucca is amazing and the tulips and Daffodils are beautiful! I would love to try to start a Mango plant, my Mom grew an Avocado and it was very pretty. Several years ago I planted some Orange seeds and a key lime seed and they have grown into small trees but no fruit. When they get too big to fit in the house I'm not sure what I'll do! 
I sure hope all this weather for everyone gets back to normal soon! We've had a lot of sun here lately it's supposed to turn colder though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> ...


My new printer does the same thing. My old one lasted 8 years and I don't remember it ever doing that! grr. Do you have Epsons? I had an HP before never a problem, but everyone was saying the Epson is better. I am not sure about that. oh well - I never thought of uninstalling it - thanks for the idea - will try that next time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, I think your new avatar is a lovely one of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Raining here this morning and has been all night. Not complaining! We have been dry all winter untill the 18 inches of snow we got last week. It has melted and now the rain. This should really help our water table. Now all should be ready for spring planting when the garden dries enough for DH to get in and work it. Boy this sure plays havoc with my fibromyalgia though. My DGD has it too. We boost each other up on days like this. Muscle spasms have been pretty bad and hands hurt so going slow on the knitting. Getting in some reading time, helps keep the mind occupied when I can't do much else. Thank goodness DH is understanding and helps when he can.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it. 
As you know my Mom's companion Mandy left us last Thursday, she was and is still very much depressed about her passing. On Friday evening she was making plans to change her days pattern, when we got a phone call from my cousin that my Aunt had a major stroke. She is my Mom's sister and is 93, she and my Mom are the last of her immediate family. I flew out to Little Rock, AR on Saturday and returned last evening. The stroke was on the right side of the brain, she can no longer walk, she "talks" but though she is aware of what she is trying to say, the words are not understandable. Only yes and no can be made clear. She of course is not aware of what has happened, still tries to get up on her own and is frustrated that she cannot. She is only 4' 10", weighs about 85 lbs (has always been tiny) legally blind for the past 15 yrs but sees shadows and can recognize family, or could till this happened. Mom wanted to go see her but she sent me in her stead as she is physically unable plus emotionally stressed with all this going on. It was good to see my Aunt and all the cousins again of course, just hard under the circumstances. At least she has a good disposition, the Doctors say she can be like this for a long time but as always there is the threat of another stroke that could take her. I set up skype so my Mom could see her and talk with her, though my Aunt could not see her they had a good visit with interpretations by my cousin and I. 
I have a lot of catching up to do this week is already at 50 pages, LOL... things are better here, lot's of positives going on and the boys helped with a lot of them. So glad they were here for their Nan!! Cindi is over her cold, now the pollen will start soon and her allergies will kick in, joy, joy.. NOT, LOL. 
I want to thank everyone for their prayers and energy sent in our names. Words cannot express what this group means to me. And I am so glad to be back and hopefully to a calm and routine life again! (is my life ever routine???? :shock: :roll: )
Off to read the happenings!!! 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. 
M.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


Love that smile!!! Such a precious baby girl!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


I am so glad you enjoyed the beach outing- if you are getting colder maybe we will soon- there is still no predicted rain though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I have been scanning through the posts to see what's going on with everyone and such beautiful pictures! I LOVE the sea cost and the conversation about older homes! The Yucca is amazing and the tulips and Daffodils are beautiful! I would love to try to start a Mango plant, my Mom grew an Avocado and it was very pretty. Several years ago I planted some Orange seeds and a key lime seed and they have grown into small trees but no fruit. When they get too big to fit in the house I'm not sure what I'll do!
> I sure hope all this weather for everyone gets back to normal soon! We've had a lot of sun here lately it's supposed to turn colder though.


There have been some wonderful illustrations on this last couple of Tea Parties- it makes for a lovely read early morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well our temperature is on its way down- 26.1 at 1030. 

Marianne- your family just can't stay well for long can they? Prayers needed yet again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> As you know my Mom's companion Mandy left us last Thursday, she was and is still very much depressed about her passing. On Friday evening she was making plans to change her days pattern, when we got a phone call from my cousin that my Aunt had a major stroke. She is my Mom's sister and is 93, she and my Mom are the last of her immediate family. I flew out to Little Rock, AR on Saturday and returned last evening. The stroke was on the right side of the brain, she can no longer walk, she "talks" but though she is aware of what she is trying to say, the words are not understandable. Only yes and no can be made clear. She of course is not aware of what has happened, still tries to get up on her own and is frustrated that she cannot. She is only 4' 10", weighs about 85 lbs (has always been tiny) legally blind for the past 15 yrs but sees shadows and can recognize family, or could till this happened. Mom wanted to go see her but she sent me in her stead as she is physically unable plus emotionally stressed with all this going on. It was good to see my Aunt and all the cousins again of course, just hard under the circumstances. At least she has a good disposition, the Doctors say she can be like this for a long time but as always there is the threat of another stroke that could take her. I set up skype so my Mom could see her and talk with her, though my Aunt could not see her they had a good visit with interpretations by my cousin and I.
> I have a lot of catching up to do this week is already at 50 pages, LOL... things are better here, lot's of positives going on and the boys helped with a lot of them. So glad they were here for their Nan!! Cindi is over her cold, now the pollen will start soon and her allergies will kick in, joy, joy.. NOT, LOL.
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and energy sent in our names. Words cannot express what this group means to me. And I am so glad to be back and hopefully to a calm and routine life again! (is my life ever routine???? :shock: :roll: )
> ...


always a rollercoaster ride- but you seem to cope with such equanimity. Sorry to hear of your Aunt's trials, but that was great you could be there. Skype can be such a boon! God Bless!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


I just read your temperatures to my husband -- it is 
-11 C which is +l0F - if I am calculating it correctly. I would be happy to accept some of your heat! Actually it has been a very good winter - only 3 major snowfalls and it got below -28 C once - We have had a lot of 'Chinook Arches' which are caused by warm winds that come over the Canadian and Northern American Rockies and the temperature can change drastically in a very few hours.

It is quite a relief when it is bitterly cold. The arches take over the whole sky with clouds being pushed away in a perfect arch. Big change in the weather. '

I do think I might prefer the cold as we can dress for it and stay inside if it is too cold and bitter outside. I hope you have air conditioning. We were in Australia in our early winter - November and it was wonderful weather.

It is so interesting talking to people all over the world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


This has been a very hot summer across most of the country. We had the 4th hottest day on record earlier this year- 45C (113 for those in the US). But records are being broken all around the country so there aren't too many of us wanting summer to continue. Eagerly awaiting winter- well at least autumn temperatures.
We do have airconditioning- I have turned it off as it is cooling down nicely though I do still have the fan on. Cooling down nicely0 it is a mere 28 inside!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Zoe, so sorry to hear that you have been ill... plus the fibro, keeping you in my prayers as always my friend. (I'm past the tax paying thing, LOL. until we purchase a house at least, my disability is just under the mark so no tax filing for me at least for now :thumbup: )
Take care... hopefully spring is on it's way!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


and here it has cooled to an acceptable 24C, the heat wave is not over though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear - did you fall too Sandy??? We're going to have to wrap everybody in bubblewrap!!!!
> ...


OUCH... so sorry to hear this Sandy, that's gotta hurt big time!! Sending healing light and lots of prayers for quick healing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> As you know my Mom's companion Mandy left us last Thursday, she was and is still very much depressed about her passing. On Friday evening she was making plans to change her days pattern, when we got a phone call from my cousin that my Aunt had a major stroke. She is my Mom's sister and is 93, she and my Mom are the last of her immediate family. I flew out to Little Rock, AR on Saturday and returned last evening. The stroke was on the right side of the brain, she can no longer walk, she "talks" but though she is aware of what she is trying to say, the words are not understandable. Only yes and no can be made clear. She of course is not aware of what has happened, still tries to get up on her own and is frustrated that she cannot. She is only 4' 10", weighs about 85 lbs (has always been tiny) legally blind for the past 15 yrs but sees shadows and can recognize family, or could till this happened. Mom wanted to go see her but she sent me in her stead as she is physically unable plus emotionally stressed with all this going on. It was good to see my Aunt and all the cousins again of course, just hard under the circumstances. At least she has a good disposition, the Doctors say she can be like this for a long time but as always there is the threat of another stroke that could take her. I set up skype so my Mom could see her and talk with her, though my Aunt could not see her they had a good visit with interpretations by my cousin and I.
> I have a lot of catching up to do this week is already at 50 pages, LOL... things are better here, lot's of positives going on and the boys helped with a lot of them. So glad they were here for their Nan!! Cindi is over her cold, now the pollen will start soon and her allergies will kick in, joy, joy.. NOT, LOL.
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and energy sent in our names. Words cannot express what this group means to me. And I am so glad to be back and hopefully to a calm and routine life again! (is my life ever routine???? :shock: :roll: )
> ...


Oh, Marianne, I do hope you aren't totally shattered. It was good you could see your aunt, even in such sad circumstances. Strokes are so frightening and I'm glad that your aunt is staying positive. Skype is a real boon for keeping everyone in contact, as we know with our DD at University on the mainland.
I'm sending hugs and good wishes, Lin


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi to Everyone. I made it to Ohio and back. Waved to you Ohio Joy and some day we will have to meet at a yarn store somewhere near you. Going I had a little snow, ice pellets and fog, but just a little of each as I got near southern NY and Pennsylvania, but no problem with roads at all. The trip went great going and coming back. Coming back I saw what I thought were huge formations on Lake Erie but it turns out it was a huge wall of fog heading my way. Made it through before it reached the highway but was just off the edge of the road as I got further along. About 1 min. of fog and then just a beautiful trip home.
> 
> Mom spent part of her birthday with me taking her to the doctor, which she was not pleased with at all. It's a good thing my sisters made the appointment as she was bleeding and didn't realize it, so they took her off one of her medications. A lovely hug from a handsome young doctor wishing her a Happy Birthday was an added bonus. She looked so bad when I got there and seemed so weak and when I left today she looked stronger and her spirits were so much higher. I drove home though with waves of sorrow coming over me as each trip I see such a difference in her. Hard to put into words, just like a heavy cloud pressing down. Thought I would never get my energy back after I got home but starting to feel better now.
> 
> Hugs to all.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Angora}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been keeping up sorta with the t party. i think you keep me sane....... i think our family crisis is ok for now. dad got over his MRSA, still checking the pneumonia, which cause the mrsa in the lungs. so still with his bad lungs its something to keep an eye on. sister finally went home from hospital today, they had left her leg open, from the knee down to the ankle to let it heal from inside out. she has had so many units of blood i can't count, they did take her into surgury tues to clean the leg up again, and then were able to cose it with a drain in it. it was touch and go for a while. still the issue of serosis of the liver to deal with. i tried to talk to her about what the plan was for when she can't stay home alone anymore. she didn't want to talke to me about it, so i didn't push it. my sister was in from nashville and we all went to dads dr appt with lung dr. i really wish we had let her examin him and then let them take him back to nursing home, because he has been so down in the dumps and not eating ever since. although really she didn't say anything he didn't know (i think) she did discuss quite frankly that his lungs are so bad and everytime he gets the pneumonia it weakens them more. it just seems he thinks she gave him a death sentance, so gonna be able to go see him now. i have stayed with sister most of the time, cause she was sorta out of her head a lot of the time, and didn't want to bring anything contagious back from visiting dad, since you had to gown up to go n his room. so for now. all is ok. thanks for all the prayers, don't quit. i did make several dish clothes while i was sitting. came in handy i gave them to my friend for loading my ipod with some new music and my cousin for making my necklace. barter system.
> glad to see all the new names on here, we love to meet new folk. marianne, i am trying to catch up on last wks t party and i just got lost, so sorry to hear about your moms fur baby. i know she misses her. siouanne, was that your grandbaby getting the tubes in her ears, what a doll, i bet they help her. just wanted to pop in for a bit. bj and i were able today to get out of town, we went to a big out door flea market and walked, felt so good, and the sun was wonderful, then we plundered through the big goodwill, i found a newish white shirt, and seriously a matching hand towl and bath towl, i have no doubt the towel alone would sell for $7. so felt like i got a bargain. my kind of shopping. then we had some great mexican food. i think it was called Popitos, the best service, food, clean nic and friendly wait staff i have ever seen. today was just a good day. everyone take care love to all


I thought of you when I landed in Little Rock!! So sorry to hear about your Dad, having you visit and watch his westerns with him should help to cheer him a bit. Your sister will eventually come around to having "the talk" I'm sure.. just one of those things we really don't want to deal with but know we have to do so. 
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I've finally made it to the third season of Downton Abbey thanks to Hulu. I had to take a break last week It's so addictive!
> 
> Gingerwitch so good to see you!


I purchased seasons 1,2 and 3 for Mom while I was in Arkansas. I think she was more excited to receive them than to see me home again :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > good morning from a very windy and wet west coast of Scotland.Such a change after 10 days of dry sunnyish weather which is very unusual for us but you enjoy it while you can !! Back to normality now I am afraid. It is lovely to see the snowdrops out and the daffodils are pushed through as well. I do have a few polyanthus in bloom which does cheer you up. I have managed to finish and felt the bag I made for my friend before she departed to live in Norway for 18 months and I have finished yet another 2ply baby shawl, think that it is 5/6 I have made this last year. I am now learning to crochet, took a workshop at my lys and I am pleased with how I am getting on. I am determined to crack it this time. A friend who is a great at crochet tried to teach me a while back but no joy. She said I was trying to knit my crochet, not sure what she meant by that but it might have been the way I was holding the wool. I am persevering with the way Trisha showed me and I just might have got the hang of it. Now I just have to learn how to read the pattern and translate it into action lol
> > Sending healing thoughts to all who need them, a peaceful night and a good day to everyone .


Beautiful works!!!!!!! Love the shawl!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Doing the happy dance for a celebration with you!!!!!!!! Wonderful news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks I'll check it out,the Cessna was old when I got it 30 yrs ago.Will have to see when it was made


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a great Mother's Day yesterday - went out for a late lunch with DS, his partner, her parents and brother, and (of course!) my gorgeous Luke. Ended up in the pub later with the other GPs....good time had by all! It was odd (but good!) to wave goodbye to the new parents and Luke going home, while we oldies headed for the pub - changed days!


Luke is just a precious one!! Thank you for sharing, it's such a joy to see his smiling face :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to seeing how the yucca is doing. This is what we have today, there is a flowering plum tree in my next door neibours garden and its just come out in flower, its usually lovely and the first real signs of spring but this is what we are getting today, its really windy and freezing cold, This is our 3rd lot of snow this year, it doesn't look a lot at the moment but its coming down harder and laying more as we speak. lyn
> ...


Beautiful Julie!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! A beautiful lady!


jheiens said:


> Shirley, I think your new avatar is a lovely one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{HUG}}}} to you Marianne. So sorry to hear about your aunt. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> 
> I'm attaching, I Hope!, a couple pictures of my cat, Rembrandt, on one of our walks. Sam had asked if i had him on a leash. There is another picture i wanted to attach, but i don't know where it went when i saved it.


I had a cat named Bubba, he was leash trained, when we traveled we would get many strange looks when we stopped at rest areas. I'd have him on one side and my shih-tzu Tootsie on the other. But they would do their business and enjoy being out of the car for sure. Bubba would even run into the water at the beach, he was just the perfect cat for our family for sure. Sure do miss him, haven't wanted another cat though I do think about getting one now and then, C is allergic though so probably won't happen.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, got about 2 hrs sleep before I delivered and then 3 hrs after. Will stay put for at least a day or two before I decide to move to another area. That is if they don't get me a load.
> Kate, Luke's smile is so infectious. Can't help but smile back.
> RookieRetiree, doily is cute. I have a washcloth (swirl one) done, just needs to be sewed up. Probably use it as a doily as it is big. Did it on #9 needles.
> Julie, the yucca is really impressive. Good documentation in photos.
> ...


Ohio Kathy, if you ever get a trip down GA way, you'll have to let us know, I'm sure Gwen and I would love to meet with you!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You read my mind Marianne! I started to say yesterday when Kathy said she was in Alabama that she should just head east and drop in for a visit! Seriously, if you ever are in the area just let me know; we have plenty of room if you need to lay over.
Gwenie



Marianne818 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, got about 2 hrs sleep before I delivered and then 3 hrs after. Will stay put for at least a day or two before I decide to move to another area. That is if they don't get me a load.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


24 here at midnight- lovely. And only looking at 25 tomorrow (actually its now today) with 28 as the higest for the rest of the week- YEAH looks like autumn is really here now. Does our east travelling weather eventually make it you? Victoria seem to be about 8 hours behind us with this change

And I'm going to be sensible and head to bed. See all later today.
Spotlight (one of the places that sells lots of yarn) had 30% off everything today so I popped in - I wanted to get their newest sock yarn to see how it knits up. Well of course I had to check out the rest of the stuff and last years sock yarns were marked $5 and 30% off I figured they would be $3.50 so I got a few balls- figured that they would be good for students as well at that price. Well anyway they scanned at $4 which meant that with 30% off they were $2.80! Am after another yarn from there which this store didn't have so might check out a couple of others and see if I get as good a deal again! As the one I was in today still had the 30% off tomorrow (well today) I assume all the South Australian ones still do. It was a nationwide 2 day sale but as it was a public holiday yesterday here in South Australia all but the city one were closed so I assume that it is Tuesday and Wednesday instead of Monday and Tuesday. Might even go to the same one if I need to and get some more it was so very cheap. At that price it can be used for other things not just socks!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Our first Purple Martin arrived today! Yea, spring.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Second just showed up! This is the earliest they have ever showed up. Got to get out there and rase the gourds up so they can get out of the weather.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, my family was heading in a good direction, had finally made contact with my cousins that Mom was searching for (her brother's children) Things were going well until Mandy's turn and as usual for our family things happen together. But I am home and Mom is feeling better, the sun is shinning today and with that comes a promise of spring not far away. I have 3 daffodils in bloom, just hope the overnight temps won't freeze them, as they are my favorite flower. 
Someone had post that their DH had disorganized their freezer.. I came home to a completely disheveled mess in both freezer and my pantry, even my spice cabinet has been turned upside down. :? Both my boys cook and C was glad for that but they just rummaged through to find what they needed. It will be a major project to put things back where I can find them again :-( 
I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family, it means so much to all of us. Prayers were heard and we are all stronger and accepting of all that has been happening. Moving forward a step at a time is all any of us can do. 
That said, we have many plans to "brighten" the house, new draperies are hung in all the rooms but mine. Have new comforter set for Mom's bed and have planned a new arrangement of her furniture, swapping out pictures for her walls also. She has started spending more time in our living room during the day time, is trying hard to break her cycle of sleeping on and off during the day so that she can be part of the activity in the house. C and I are always up to something during the day, we do so many different craft hobbies, Mom has started painting some of our works for us, she is by her words not artistic but she can put on the base coats and that helps us out quite a bit! She wants to help me with baking treats for our neighbors and to send cookies to the boys as they told her they missed their packages she used to send. 
I hope to till up the garden this week as we are hopefully going to have a few days without rain. I have some seeds started and am itching to be playing in the dirt again soon. I love winter and the rest it gives to the plants and earth, but so love the spring and the flowers and veggies that summer will bring to our table!
I will close this novel and get my day started. Hope to finish reading the posts that I missed from Wednesday last week on. 
Take good care my friends, those that are in need (as we all are) of prayers and healing light, will keep you close in ours always.
Hugs, Loves and many prayers for all..
Marianne


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It certainly does. This morning I was up at 5:30 but before I could go to tp I had to stumble out to the barn and check on 2 baby goats we had born yesterday! My daughter is so wonderful with them I couldn't have handled it alone as she had a very difficult delivery(unusual) and the doe and kids are still exhausted! I'm going to get to more posts later. Enjoying reading about the history and such.
Al


Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I have been scanning through the posts to see what's going on with everyone and such beautiful pictures! I LOVE the sea cost and the conversation about older homes! The Yucca is amazing and the tulips and Daffodils are beautiful! I would love to try to start a Mango plant, my Mom grew an Avocado and it was very pretty. Several years ago I planted some Orange seeds and a key lime seed and they have grown into small trees but no fruit. When they get too big to fit in the house I'm not sure what I'll do!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, I'm glad your mom is feeling better. Your aunt is in my prayers too! It must be very frustrating for her, I haven't tried Skype yet but it does sound like a wonderful thing for times like this! Hugs to you whole family!!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Marianne my prayers are going out for your Aunt and your Mom. It must be extra hard on you at this time. May God watch over you all and give you strength.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Monday afternoon my friends!!! Sending well wishes and good vibes to all. I had such a productive day today I can hardly stand it!!! Took care of a slew of business from over the weekend and helped DH with some of the repairs and "fixes" on the trailer. Got my Monday chore list done and kept caught up on the current KTP!! Browned a roast and onion in my dutch oven and put it in to cook, I will add the celery, potatoes and carrots later - we don't like them toooo soft. Maybe some biscuits......hmmmmmm. Oh AND did my load of laundry!!!! Trying the 1 load a day method and it seems to be working. Have any of you ever been to the FlyLady website - I'm not following it to the letter, but it is helping me stay on top of the housework without making myself crazy about it - DH has always said that I LOVE housework and that housework was my hobby. Nothing could be further from the truth.... but I do like it when my house is clean - I have learned to let some of it go and not expect too much from myself - it sure has left me more time for knitting!!! It was a beautiful day here today and more nice weather for tomorrow - hope everyone has a nice night/day!! luv-AZ


I find I do less and less housework as time goes on, but then I'm a lazy so and so!! With washing, I don't do separate loads for colours and whites, it all goes in together, and I keep the dirty laundry in the machine so when it's full I put it on to wash. Ironing however piles up in the utility room....not so organised about that!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} Marianne!

Kate, I am the same when it comes to laundry. And I too throw dirty laundry in the front loader , usually kitchen towels etc and run it when it's full. I have a laundry chute in the laundry room that comes from upstairs where all the bedrooms are. Seems it's always full of towels and sheets. but the chute door hides it all and it's a very big chute. 

Love Luke's new picture. He always makes my day and makes me smile.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Maw maw I love your Purple Martin house! So architectural! Looks like a Le Corbusier designed structure! How nice to have your birds back!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow AZ, with me it's either one or the other not all things get done! Keeping up with KP is a job in itself! (but a very nice one) We raised 3 active boys on a small farm and they made a mess all the time! Now we have 3 dogs and they rival the boys for messes!! (they're good dogs the messes are mud and fur!)


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday afternoon my friends!!! Sending well wishes and good vibes to all. I had such a productive day today I can hardly stand it!!! Took care of a slew of business from over the weekend and helped DH with some of the repairs and "fixes" on the trailer. Got my Monday chore list done and kept caught up on the current KTP!! Browned a roast and onion in my dutch oven and put it in to cook, I will add the celery, potatoes and carrots later - we don't like them toooo soft. Maybe some biscuits......hmmmmmm. Oh AND did my load of laundry!!!! Trying the 1 load a day method and it seems to be working. Have any of you ever been to the FlyLady website - I'm not following it to the letter, but it is helping me stay on top of the housework without making myself crazy about it - DH has always said that I LOVE housework and that housework was my hobby. Nothing could be further from the truth.... but I do like it when my house is clean - I have learned to let some of it go and not expect too much from myself - it sure has left me more time for knitting!!! It was a beautiful day here today and more nice weather for tomorrow - hope everyone has a nice night/day!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio Kate you must post a picture of what you are driving.
Safe journey


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer. Love your new picture.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Maw maw I love your Purple Martin house! So architectural! Looks like a Le Corbusier designed structure! How nice to have your birds back!


Me too, once I realised what all the gourds were for!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > precious baby - i just want to reach out and squeeze him.
> ...


He would be more than happy to be squeezed as long as you keep him upright - does not like lying down, he wants to be on his feet 'bouncing' all the time! He never seems to be still except when he's asleep, arms and legs are always moving - lord help us when he gets on his feet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Great new avatar, Shirley!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nittergma. Can we see pictures of the babies this week? I've never seen a baby goat.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL ! This is the first picture I've seen of Luke without his infectious smile! Bless his heart...

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Kate, he's delectable!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Love your picture, you are as pretty as I thought.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.
> 
> Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


Diagram to help with printer problem.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe I hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie. Your yucca is just amazing! Your pictures are beautiful. I think everyone looks forward to your picture update everyday. Charlotte can't wait until every flower blooms. Sloppy kisses to Rufus and Ringo and a big one for you.

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie your bowls are just precious! Are you going to miss those 6th graders?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. Same printer problem at our house.

Pontuf



 Onthewingsofadove said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> As you know my Mom's companion Mandy left us last Thursday, she was and is still very much depressed about her passing. On Friday evening she was making plans to change her days pattern, when we got a phone call from my cousin that my Aunt had a major stroke. She is my Mom's sister and is 93, she and my Mom are the last of her immediate family. I flew out to Little Rock, AR on Saturday and returned last evening. The stroke was on the right side of the brain, she can no longer walk, she "talks" but though she is aware of what she is trying to say, the words are not understandable. Only yes and no can be made clear. She of course is not aware of what has happened, still tries to get up on her own and is frustrated that she cannot. She is only 4' 10", weighs about 85 lbs (has always been tiny) legally blind for the past 15 yrs but sees shadows and can recognize family, or could till this happened. Mom wanted to go see her but she sent me in her stead as she is physically unable plus emotionally stressed with all this going on. It was good to see my Aunt and all the cousins again of course, just hard under the circumstances. At least she has a good disposition, the Doctors say she can be like this for a long time but as always there is the threat of another stroke that could take her. I set up skype so my Mom could see her and talk with her, though my Aunt could not see her they had a good visit with interpretations by my cousin and I.
> I have a lot of catching up to do this week is already at 50 pages, LOL... things are better here, lot's of positives going on and the boys helped with a lot of them. So glad they were here for their Nan!! Cindi is over her cold, now the pollen will start soon and her allergies will kick in, joy, joy.. NOT, LOL.
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and energy sent in our names. Words cannot express what this group means to me. And I am so glad to be back and hopefully to a calm and routine life again! (is my life ever routine???? :shock: :roll: )
> ...


Hi, just know that the prayers have not and will not stop. You are very dear and much loved. So rest and know that we are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Thanks Marianne! so nice to see you have had a lengthy session on the computer! It is good to have you back...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm going to be sensible and head to bed. See all later today.
> Spotlight (one of the places that sells lots of yarn) had 30% off everything today so I popped in - I wanted to get their newest sock yarn to see how it knits up. Well of course I had to check out the rest of the stuff and last years sock yarns were marked $5 and 30% off I figured they would be $3.50 so I got a few balls- figured that they would be good for students as well at that price. Well anyway they scanned at $4 which meant that with 30% off they were $2.80! Am after another yarn from there which this store didn't have so might check out a couple of others and see if I get as good a deal again! As the one I was in today still had the 30% off tomorrow (well today) I assume all the South Australian ones still do. It was a nationwide 2 day sale but as it was a public holiday yesterday here in South Australia all but the city one were closed so I assume that it is Tuesday and Wednesday instead of Monday and Tuesday. Might even go to the same one if I need to and get some more it was so very cheap. At that price it can be used for other things not just socks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


MY MY he is not to happy with the bath, but such a face :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> ...


LOL LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie. Your yucca is just amazing! Your pictures are beautiful. I think everyone looks forward to your picture update everyday. Charlotte can't wait until every flower blooms. Sloppy kisses to Rufus and Ringo and a big one for you.
> 
> Pontuf


thanks Pontuf- say hello to Mom for me!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the picture of Luke in the bath--such a cutie.

Good to see Marianne back-wish I had half of your energy.

After a very cold, rainy few days, we are going to reach the 90's this week. I wish we had had a slower transition from mild to hot. Glad we have seats in the shade for the ballgames.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I am hanging in here! hahaha, got three feet of snow still in the yard. Wont be thinking spring time till mid April or so. Bit of snow softly falling now. White is nice for the winter, as I would not want that in the summer when the earth is to be green with growing things! hmmm, need to shovel a bit of snow plow leavings so I can go buy some bread and milk! Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm going to be sensible and head to bed. See all later today.
> ...


Well I waasn't sensible- I will regret it soon as I need to leave home in just under 6 hours! Must go.
Lovely and cool- 21.1!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So we see Luke without his smile! Beginning to think he always smiled.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,
Scrolled through KP while at lunch and found this pattern for a Swiffer cover. I think this was on the KTP a while ago, but i do like the Ballband pattern she used.

http://skullcharms.blogspot.com/2007/05/free-pattern-ballband-dishcloth.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie your bowls are just precious! Are you going to miss those 6th graders?


Oddly enough, I will miss the kids. I have also gotten to know the music teacher next door and really like him. All of that being said, I am ready for a break and to have more time for knitting. I have 6 days already booked for April and May. I don't plan on taking too many more. Love the money, but I enjoy staying home more!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all....DD comes home from business trip today so DGS will be going home today after school. He was great to have around -- except for being a picky eater, he's pretty even-keeled, funny, polite, etc. Pre-school teacher was out with the flu and she was much impressed with his big hug and "I was worried about you" versus the general welcome back from everyone else. He does have quite an "old spirit" for being so young....we were playing hide and seek with toys and he kept telling me that he had made sure the ones he hid were 'camouflaged" --- he's just turned 4!! GDD in her cheerleader outfit in the avatar -- she's so much fun!!

I ended up with an ear ache during the night and still have it -- just took an antihistimine/decongestent to help it drain and then some Motrin for pain. Hope it works quickly. I need to get my butt in gear and get some things done -- tacos for dinner so that will be easy.

Had a discussion with DH about putting things away where they belong--not where he can reach--he's 6'5" and there's now way I (a full foot shorter) can reach what he's put away. We were discussing this as we were re-arranging the storage shelves in the laundry room. All the paint and infrequently used pans put on the top shelf - the boxes of garbage bags, cleaners, etc. on the second shelf and the crockpot, roaster, breadmaker & stand mixer on the bottom shelf where I can reach. I can reach the second shelf too--just not the very type and it's not somewhere that I can put a step stool. DH was pretty put out by it all---but hopefully will see the efficiency of it and be glad that he's not called upon so much to get something from the top shelf as often. Think I'll wait on the top cabinets over the refrigerator and stove.

Love to al - love the flowering yucca and the pretty flowers and sighting of spring birds---may head to the International Flower & bulb show at Navy Pier this weekend---I need something springlike to lift my mood. The Chicago Botanic Garden is also giving a tour of their greenhouse efforts for Spring. They're making ice cream there this next weekend so may take DGS to that.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marianne, I would like to add you and your family to my prayer group's list of those in need of healing, it that is OK with you. We all hope that things do an up-turn for you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Monday afternoon my friends!!! Sending well wishes and good vibes to all. I had such a productive day today I can hardly stand it!!! Took care of a slew of business from over the weekend and helped DH with some of the repairs and "fixes" on the trailer. Got my Monday chore list done and kept caught up on the current KTP!! Browned a roast and onion in my dutch oven and put it in to cook, I will add the celery, potatoes and carrots later - we don't like them toooo soft. Maybe some biscuits......hmmmmmm. Oh AND did my load of laundry!!!! Trying the 1 load a day method and it seems to be working. Have any of you ever been to the FlyLady website - I'm not following it to the letter, but it is helping me stay on top of the housework without making myself crazy about it - DH has always said that I LOVE housework and that housework was my hobby. Nothing could be further from the truth.... but I do like it when my house is clean - I have learned to let some of it go and not expect too much from myself - it sure has left me more time for knitting!!! It was a beautiful day here today and more nice weather for tomorrow - hope everyone has a nice night/day!! luv-AZ
> ...


I an exhausted just reading your post! And Ironing??? Seems like I've heard the term from somewhere.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had a cat named Bubba, he was leash trained, when we traveled we would get many strange looks when we stopped at rest areas. I'd have him on one side and my shih-tzu Tootsie on the other. But they would do their business and enjoy being out of the car for sure. Bubba would even run into the water at the beach, he was just the perfect cat for our family for sure. Sure do miss him, haven't wanted another cat though I do think about getting one now and then, C is allergic though so probably won't happen.


Did you start training Bubba when he was a kitten? I haven't had the nerve to try it on Rembrandt, although I do have a harness and leash for him.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I will surely let you know. I get to Atlanta every so often and will pm you both if I make it there for a weekend. During the week, I stay put as I never know when I will get called. Lots of waiting time but I can knit or crochet when I want. Also, read KTP. Right now I am making bunnies for my two GGS. It's a Cloe and ? pattern knit on dpns. Had to do some adjusting using magic loop. I'll post a pic when I'm done. 
Thanks for the invite, GA gals.

Ohio Kathy, if you ever get a trip down GA way, you'll have to let us know, I'm sure Gwen and I would love to meet with you!![/quote][/quote]


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> ...


Holding you high in prayer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Luke's look might be saying "Hey, bubblebaths aren't for boys!". So cute. DGD says that Emmett likes baths. He also likes to be held face out and upright. I would love to be able to stay home and watch him for her more butt bills still need to be paid and I really do like my job. I travel to different places every week and can go home or tho my son's when I want.

I drive a white Chevy Express cargo van, leased to Panther Expedite out of Ohio. Lots of vans just like mine so if you ever see any, just wave! You never know! If you see any sitting WalMart or at a truck stop, check to see if the person is knitting in the driver's seat. Come over and say hi. Hope to see some of you.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> ...


Where did you find a disembodied hand? Did you photoshop this or find it somewhere? :: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> As you know my Mom's companion Mandy left us last Thursday, she was and is still very much depressed about her passing. On Friday evening she was making plans to change her days pattern, when we got a phone call from my cousin that my Aunt had a major stroke. She is my Mom's sister and is 93, she and my Mom are the last of her immediate family. I flew out to Little Rock, AR on Saturday and returned last evening. The stroke was on the right side of the brain, she can no longer walk, she "talks" but though she is aware of what she is trying to say, the words are not understandable. Only yes and no can be made clear. She of course is not aware of what has happened, still tries to get up on her own and is frustrated that she cannot. She is only 4' 10", weighs about 85 lbs (has always been tiny) legally blind for the past 15 yrs but sees shadows and can recognize family, or could till this happened. Mom wanted to go see her but she sent me in her stead as she is physically unable plus emotionally stressed with all this going on. It was good to see my Aunt and all the cousins again of course, just hard under the circumstances. At least she has a good disposition, the Doctors say she can be like this for a long time but as always there is the threat of another stroke that could take her. I set up skype so my Mom could see her and talk with her, though my Aunt could not see her they had a good visit with interpretations by my cousin and I.
> I have a lot of catching up to do this week is already at 50 pages, LOL... things are better here, lot's of positives going on and the boys helped with a lot of them. So glad they were here for their Nan!! Cindi is over her cold, now the pollen will start soon and her allergies will kick in, joy, joy.. NOT, LOL.
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and energy sent in our names. Words cannot express what this group means to me. And I am so glad to be back and hopefully to a calm and routine life again! (is my life ever routine???? :shock: :roll: )
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - how many time zones are there in australia?

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie love your new avatar picture.
So much to do in Chicago in spring and summer! The flower show at Navy Pier sounds wonderful. If I was in Chicago this weekend that's where I would be!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Souixann your kitty is so pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw12 - how many martin houses do you have? did you make them them? there is an amish house on the way to fr wayne indiana that uses real gourds but they have them hanging higher. i think there is a gourd you can grow that you can use for martin houses - keeps the mosquito population down.

sam


MawMaw12 said:


> Our first Purple Martin arrived today! Yea, spring.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good morning Sam! You went to bed early last night. Guess we all had a good night's sleep, no one online.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - this just answered my question.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Second just showed up! This is the earliest they have ever showed up. Got to get out there and rase the gourds up so they can get out of the weather.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Mawmaw tell us more about your intriguing Martin house/condos/apartments........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - could we have a picture of the new arrivals?

sam



nittergma said:


> It certainly does. This morning I was up at 5:30 but before I could go to tp I had to stumble out to the barn and check on 2 baby goats we had born yesterday! My daughter is so wonderful with them I couldn't have handled it alone as she had a very difficult delivery(unusual) and the doe and kids are still exhausted! I'm going to get to more posts later. Enjoying reading about the history and such.
> Al
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture kate - the look on his face - the crunched eyebrows says it all.

sam



KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good afternoon! I had my monthly visit at the chiropractor today and after being sick and coughing my fool head off, it sure felt good when I got my adjustment today! I would say that I am 99% well  Still a bit of a nagging cough but compared to last week, I'm not complaining!

My girlfriend, who lives near my chiropractor's office, and I made plans to have lunch together and then go back to her house and knit. Turns out she was unable today so I went to the fancy yarn shop nearby and looked around and chatted with the nice ladies in the shop. Then I went to the big JoAnns, on my way home and picked up a few skeins of sock yarn that were on clearance (from $6.97 on clearance now at $2.97). 

I have dinner in the slow cooker, because I thought I wouldn't be home this afternoon, so kitty Cocoa is looking at me like she wants to stretch out in my lap and I think I should do a little knitting  I REALLY need to clean the house but I figure I can start that tomorrow...there is always tomorrow, right? 

Glad you are back Marianne! Sorry about your aunt...old age certainly isn't for the faint of heart. Praying and sending hugs for you all!!!

Zoe, glad you are feeling better too...I can't wait for the snow to melt and to get on with the business of spring 

All of a sudden it is snowing that crazy outside. Just a passing flurry, I'm sure, but I'm glad I did my running earlier and am now home  

Hope you are all blessed today in whatever you do and by whomever you may meet


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Kathy. I never thought of expressing a blessing wish in the terms you just used. They struck me as extra sweet and added a new dimension to sharing one's care for a friend. 

Thanks for putting the thought into words for the rest of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, my family was heading in a good direction, had finally made contact with my cousins that Mom was searching for (her brother's children) Things were going well until Mandy's turn and as usual for our family things happen together. But I am home and Mom is feeling better, the sun is shinning today and with that comes a promise of spring not far away. I have 3 daffodils in bloom, just hope the overnight temps won't freeze them, as they are my favorite flower.
> Someone had post that their DH had disorganized their freezer.. I came home to a completely disheveled mess in both freezer and my pantry, even my spice cabinet has been turned upside down. :? Both my boys cook and C was glad for that but they just rummaged through to find what they needed. It will be a major project to put things back where I can find them again :-(
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers for my family, it means so much to all of us. Prayers were heard and we are all stronger and accepting of all that has been happening. Moving forward a step at a time is all any of us can do.
> That said, we have many plans to "brighten" the house, new draperies are hung in all the rooms but mine. Have new comforter set for Mom's bed and have planned a new arrangement of her furniture, swapping out pictures for her walls also. She has started spending more time in our living room during the day time, is trying hard to break her cycle of sleeping on and off during the day so that she can be part of the activity in the house. C and I are always up to something during the day, we do so many different craft hobbies, Mom has started painting some of our works for us, she is by her words not artistic but she can put on the base coats and that helps us out quite a bit! She wants to help me with baking treats for our neighbors and to send cookies to the boys as they told her they missed their packages she used to send.
> ...


Great to hear from you again, Marianne. Every good wish to you and your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mawmaw, that's a wonder of architecture! I've never seen anything like it before. Are the gourds natural or pottery?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Black smoke at The Vatican


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Diagram to help with printer problem.


Love it!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie, your DGD is just gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a cat named Bubba, he was leash trained, when we traveled we would get many strange looks when we stopped at rest areas. I'd have him on one side and my shih-tzu Tootsie on the other. But they would do their business and enjoy being out of the car for sure. Bubba would even run into the water at the beach, he was just the perfect cat for our family for sure. Sure do miss him, haven't wanted another cat though I do think about getting one now and then, C is allergic though so probably won't happen.
> ...


Only once tried our cat Charlie on a leash......it was like trying to control a windmill!! :shock:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nittergma. Can we see pictures of the babies this week? I've never seen a baby goat.


I will if I can get them on here. For some reason I can't seem to do it but I'll try again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What kind of printer do you have? I have a Samsung laser printer and it's done the same thing. I haven't been able to get it to operate at all.



Gweniepooh said:


> So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.
> 
> Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> nittergma - could we have a picture of the new arrivals?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, maybe you or someone here can explain to me how to get a picture on here. Every time I try it disappears. They really are cute, very small this year but I think they'll do fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I'm still learning the new system--was working on some knitting charts and couldn't figure out why they weren't doing right...then realized I had to get the font again. It took me a while to find it, but I hope I am on my way properly now. Just when I think I have it all set up, I find something else I need. Ah well. I'll sort it out eventually. 

DD and her friend have gone driving again--test is a week from today! 

I just put the sunflower shawl pattern up on Ravelry; as soon as I get the pictures straightened out I'll post some here on the forum, too.

Love seeing the pics of the wee ones and the bird houses are great. We had a bat house on our back building at one place we lived--they're great for keeping mosquitoes down, too, though we don't have them here unless we're close to the river.

Back to work on my charts now...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for this information. I'm going to give it a try.



agnescr said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful flowers. Did you do anything special with the mango seed, such as scoring it, or just planted it. I"ve never thought about planting one and would like to do so.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

nittergma said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma - could we have a picture of the new arrivals?
> ...


do you click on preview??????? if you do that removes pictures from your post.....you need to choose file then click send


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - this is the first day of the conclave.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Black smoke at The Vatican


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm the wrong one to ask - i always have lexi come over when i want to add a picture.

sam



nittergma said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma - could we have a picture of the new arrivals?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sam, maybe you or someone here can explain to me how to get a picture on here. Every time I try it disappears. They really are cute, very small this year but I think they'll do fine.


If you click preview before send, the pictures disappear. I think there's also a detailed instruction set somewhere here but I can't remember where it is.

Here is a picture of our fellows--with their faces in the food, as usual! Heh.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for this information. I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I planted mine just under 3 weeks ago, it is now 6 inches tall and has 5 dark glossy leaves,just cant seem to get the light right to show them of to their advantage..the leaf pictured is approx 3 inches long


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Kathy. I never thought of expressing a blessing wish in the terms you just used. They struck me as extra sweet and added a new dimension to sharing one's care for a friend.
> 
> Thanks for putting the thought into words for the rest of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Awwwwwww Joy, you make me teary-eyed


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818

So sorry to hear about your Aunt's stroke. She must be a quite a lady to reach 93. Is your Mom able to understand her? I know when Dad had his stroke, my Mom was able to understand him although I had difficulty. Maybe with time, it will become easier. Hope so for everyone's sake. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Marianne.



Marianne818 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aren't you the lucky one! I presume the gourds are for their homes? We did put up a martin home some years ago, but they never took up residence. We were so disappointed. Now, it's difficult for us to lower the bird house to clean so the sparrows have taken over.

ps - what kind of gourds are they?



MawMaw12 said:


> Our first Purple Martin arrived today! Yea, spring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful cats sorlenna - i think they like eating almost as much as they like sleeping in strange positions.

sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[He sure doesn't look a happy camper

quote=KateB][quote


KateB said:


> Had
> 
> are we getting in line to squeeze Luke? He will be black and blue soon. Precious smiling little guy.


He would be more than happy to be squeezed as long as you keep him upright - does not like lying down, he wants to be on his feet 'bouncing' all the time! He never seems to be still except when he's asleep, arms and legs are always moving - lord help us when he gets on his feet![/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.

sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma:

If you go to the top of the page and hit "Help", there is a section telling you how to post pictures. Give it a try. I still have difficulty but eventually do post. Good luck.

I sure hope all this weather for everyone gets back to Sam, maybe you or someone here can explain to me how to get a picture on here. Every time I try it disappears. They really are cute, very small this year but I think they'll do fine.[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone have the new version of EverNote? Since I installed it, the only thing that comes up is the title not the content.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I think baby Luke just doesn't think it's proper to take a photo of him in the nude. He knows just what is going to happen when he is older and parents pull out the photo to show his new girlfriend!!! He will never forgive you!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> mawmaw12 - how many martin houses do you have? did you make them them? there is an amish house on the way to fr wayne indiana that uses real gourds but they have them hanging higher. i think there is a gourd you can grow that you can use for martin houses - keeps the mosquito population down.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam we have 52 gourds. They all get full so that's 104 pairs, then when they have fledglings that's a lot of birds. We love them. Our houses are a mix of real gourds that we grew and plastic gourds. The reason ours were low is the first Martin had just arrived and the gourds had not been pulled up the pole yet. When they leave we lower the houses, clean them out and store them in the barn. In the spring we hang them on the poles but don't raise them until they come back. If we raise them too early starlings will go in and nest. They are undesirable birds. They will even throw the eggs and baby martins out of the nest and lay their eggs for the martins to sit on for them. We really have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful cats sorlenna - i think they like eating almost as much as they like sleeping in strange positions.
> 
> sam


It seems that way, for sure!

I want to try growing a mango, too.

Marianne, I always keep you in my thoughts--I do hope all works out as best it can...these things are never easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mawmaw12 - how many martin houses do you have? did you make them them? there is an amish house on the way to fr wayne indiana that uses real gourds but they have them hanging higher. i think there is a gourd you can grow that you can use for martin houses - keeps the mosquito population down.
> ...


I never thought about using plastic gourds. Where did you buy them? Are the holes already in them or did you put them in? I would so love to have the martins here.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

budasha said:


> Aren't you the lucky one! I presume the gourds are for their homes? We did put up a martin home some years ago, but they never took up residence. We were so disappointed. Now, it's difficult for us to lower the bird house to clean so the sparrows have taken over.
> 
> ps - what kind of gourds are they?
> 
> ...


Who ever named the gourds didn't have much imagination. They are called bird house gourds. When they all get here I will take a picture of them again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The yucca- 13th March, 2013


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

ote=ptofValerie]


TNS said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > My permanent home is in Belfast but I have this little cottage on the East Irish coast in a village called Ballyhalbert. The village is T-shaped with the coast forming the horizontal bar on T and the High St. forming the vertical. My cottage is in the High St and I enjoy a couple of days there most weeks, as I and my late husband did over the 14 years since we bought the little place, which is about 200 years old. Some 7 years ago, when the house next door was being renovated, I found the discarded back door lintel and as it was oak, I hoped for a tree-ring date at my lab in the university. The wood proved impossible to date at that time but in the last couple of months we've determined that it was a re-used ship's timber from oak grown in the Loire Valley, France in the 16th century. The houses such as mine were built from what ever was available therefore big stones from the beach and any wood available were utilised most imaginatively. In the meadow that I rent, which is beyond the photograph, there is a 'Motte', a 12th century defence structure and a 'standing stone' that has been there for about 3,500 years. I am offficially the guardian of both. Best regards.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone have the new version of EverNote? Since I installed it, the only thing that comes up is the title not the content.


I have it but have not had a chance to check it out yet, still using the older version on my iPad


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi caren, your daughter has same name as mine, how do you pronounce her name. My daughters is the old fashioned way as if it had an h on end, in fact it should have been Sarah-Jayne but when my husband registered her he spelled both wrong Sara Jane lol. My grandad used to call her Sara as in the indian sari, I remember mum and him having a spat over it once but he insisted that without the H it was not Sarah lol
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Budasha. We order them on line. They come ready to hang. The weather doesn't bother them like it does real gourds. The real ones after a couple years start to break up. They are white to reflect the heat and keep the insides cooler. They prefer gourds to houses.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


That is so beautifull, I am so envious

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


But do remember when you eventually get some summer - we will be in the depths of winter! We could seriously do with some of the moisture you have been getting in whatever form!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For how to post a picture on Knitting Paradise, the instructions are found under the Help tab at the top of the page, or just click here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64

Regarding the printing and the cancel of the same -- it has nothing to do with the printer and everything to do with your computer. You have commanded the computer to print something. When the printer page comes up you cancel the print job in there AND you have to cancel the print commandment that you gave it in your computer!!! You also should make sure that there is no paper in your printer otherwise you waste the ink and the paper. Zoe  
BTW, I have had to do this many many times for my Mom on her computer and she really cant just "get it" afterall! ahahha, she says she needs me to come over and help her! lol


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol I know what you mean about reading and names, I was reading the Angelique books when I had my eldest and that is what I wanted to call the baby, my husband was horrified good job we had a boy me thinks lol lyn



Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

There's only one thing I can say about that yucca, Julie, WOW!!! It's overwhelming, isn't it? That must have brought a little joy into your life, & didn't cost you much either, I hope.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> There's only one thing I can say about that yucca, Julie, WOW!!! It's overwhelming, isn't it? That must have brought a little joy into your life, & didn't cost you much either, I hope.
> 
> Tessa


It cost me nothing but a bit of thought where to plant it- Fale turned up one day with it- not sure where he got it from!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


Julie - your Yucca is absolutely breathtaking. There is no way my would ever compare. If it ever does bloom this year, I'll post a photo so you can see how scrawny mine looks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the new version of EverNote? Since I installed it, the only thing that comes up is the title not the content.
> ...


Let me know please.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one thing I can say about that yucca, Julie, WOW!!! It's overwhelming, isn't it? That must have brought a little joy into your life, & didn't cost you much either, I hope.
> ...


What an ingenious way for him to give you flowers every year at the same time! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Budasha. We order them on line. They come ready to hang. The weather doesn't bother them like it does real gourds. The real ones after a couple years start to break up. They are white to reflect the heat and keep the insides cooler. They prefer gourds to houses.


Thanks. I'll see if I can find them online.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I've been trying all afternoon to catch up, but just had to stop and thank you for the picture of Luke in his bubble bath, Kate. I always so enjoy seeing his smile in your avatar, but, if anything, his scowl is even more endearing!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


I have a suspicion this could be the genus Yucca Elephantides, which might be part of the difference between them- many seem to be quite small!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Lovely thought! but this is the first flower- and I think I have had it around seven years- but certainly it is nice to have it this year, with him away! I must email him a photo of it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


Wow I love it!! I am so jealous mine was so tiny in comparison. That is ok though Mine was in the house.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, the yucca is sure beautiful. Huge flowers or closeup view? 
Had a huge chefs salad for lunch, knitted the rest of the bunny. Had to go get stuffing as I couldn't find the small bag I had. Only have to do his face. Pulled out a bear I had knitted but not put together. Vot everything stuffed and all but ears and face to do. Not good at putting faces on the toys.
Sunny day with a breeze. My DS called to thank me (yeah, right) for the rain they are getting in MA. Told him it would be sunny tomorrow.
Marienne, your aunt is 93! What a grand age. My mother is 83 this year. I couldn't imagine something like that happening, but we must be prepared. Right now she is in FL with my brother. She will probably go back to AZ in late April. Summers in FL are humid. Hot in Az but not as humid. 
I saw we have a newbie from Port Orange, FL. That is where my brother lives. They are big race fans. Welcome to the TP from me.
Supper is calling. Really my tummy so need to decide what to eat. 
TTYAL,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


That is the big difference between your place and mine- the huge difference in the seasons we get!

And you have Sugar Maples!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


I will let you know I have to make myself sit down and play around to see what is different about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, the yucca is sure beautiful. Huge flowers or closeup view?
> Had a huge chefs salad for lunch, knitted the rest of the bunny. Had to go get stuffing as I couldn't find the small bag I had. Only have to do his face. Pulled out a bear I had knitted but not put together. Vot everything stuffed and all but ears and face to do. Not good at putting faces on the toys.
> Sunny day with a breeze. My DS called to thank me (yeah, right) for the rain they are getting in MA. Told him it would be sunny tomorrow.
> Marienne, your aunt is 93! What a grand age. My mother is 83 this year. I couldn't imagine something like that happening, but we must be prepared. Right now she is in FL with my brother. She will probably go back to AZ in late April. Summers in FL are humid. Hot in Az but not as humid.
> ...


I did 'zoom' it- but the flowers are pretty huge- each individual bloom is about 1 1/2 inches long!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the gourds Mawmaw. Did you make them yourself?



MawMaw12 said:


> Second just showed up! This is the earliest they have ever showed up. Got to get out there and rase the gourds up so they can get out of the weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh baby goats are so cute! I hope you will post a picture of them with their mom. We used to have pygmy goats; would climb a pecan tree that was in their fenced area. We'd go sitin the fenced area and pet them. DH would put on a hard hat and butt heads with them even!. Tried to find a picture we had of them but it must have been on the computer that crashed.



nittergma said:


> It certainly does. This morning I was up at 5:30 but before I could go to tp I had to stumble out to the barn and check on 2 baby goats we had born yesterday! My daughter is so wonderful with them I couldn't have handled it alone as she had a very difficult delivery(unusual) and the doe and kids are still exhausted! I'm going to get to more posts later. Enjoying reading about the history and such.
> Al
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...double posting again. Not only that but I sent a pm to someone and guess what....it double sent it! Oh well...double your pleasure double your fun....double post double post double post not just one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute! Now when he is a teen you must show this to his dates! LOL. What an adoreable baby.



KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROTFLMBO!!! At first I thought this was serious and I was trying to figure out what the hand was pointing at which makes it even funnier!!!LOLOLOL



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The yucca is beautiful. I think you have a green thumb! I wish I did. I will plant some flowers and a few edible things. I just never have good luck with them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The yucca is beautiful. I think you have a green thumb! I wish I did. I will plant some flowers and a few edible things. I just never have good luck with them!


Thanks Pammie! I have had my disasters too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is and HP all-in-one. It has done this before and after just shutting it down for awhile it worked. Tried it this morning and it was a no go. Thank goodness my daughter has her's so I used it. Still want to get it working again though; just put in new cartridges and as you well know they are more than some printers! Going to try and find what I did with the disk to install it and do a reinstall and see if that helps.



budasha said:


> What kind of printer do you have? I have a Samsung laser printer and it's done the same thing. I haven't been able to get it to operate at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is and HP all-in-one. It has done this before and after just shutting it down for awhile it worked. Tried it this morning and it was a no go. Thank goodness my daughter has her's so I used it. Still want to get it working again though; just put in new cartridges and as you well know they are more than some printers! Going to try and find what I did with the disk to install it and do a reinstall and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For how to post a picture on Knitting Paradise, the instructions are found under the Help tab at the top of the page, or just click here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64

Regarding the printing and the cancel of the same -- it has nothing to do with the printer and everything to do with your computer. You have commanded the computer to print something. When the printer page comes up you cancel the print job in there AND you have to cancel the print commandment that you gave it in your computer!!! You also should make sure that there is no paper in your printer otherwise you waste the ink and the paper. Zoe 
BTW, I have had to do this many many times for my Mom on her computer and she really cant just "get it" afterall! ahahha, she says she needs me to come over and help her! lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How long do the blooms last? 


Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom had a green thumb but I sure don't. Do okay with outdoor vegetables but indoor plants and flowers I just don't seem to have it. Mom had a philadendrum (sp) that completely covered a large sliding glass door in her dining room. We kidded her about growing her own curtains.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,Update on my appointment
went to the Pain clinic. It was interesting but sorry to say it did no good what so ever. They didn't take insurance and they wanted about $5,000. Which would be fine if it did some good. But it didn't. Last night my pain was worse and it aggravated my neck to the point of a severe headache. I still have it today. 
the Dr. wanted me to come 4 times a week for 5 weeks. They only worked on the lower section of my back which is where my worse pain is centered but they omitted my upper back and neck. David and I talked about it and we are going to buy an introverted table for me to use at home. It does the same thing but works on my whole back. It opens up the vertebrae and allows moisture to rehydrate and heal. I can do that anytime during the day.
These procedures might help in some cases but in mine it didn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness! How long do the blooms last?
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Unknown- first time it has flowered for me- possibly until the weather turns bad- which it may do at the weekend- or should I say 'good' because we need rain so badly! They are saying the drought will cost at least a billion dollars, which for a small economy like ours is very bad news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,Update on my appointment
> went to the Pain clinic. It was interesting but sorry to say it did no good what so ever. They didn't take insurance and they wanted about $5,000. Which would be fine if it did some good. But it didn't. Last night my pain was worse and it aggravated my neck to the point of a severe headache. I still have it today.
> the Dr. wanted me to come 4 times a week for 5 weeks. They only worked on the lower section of my back which is where my worse pain is centered but they omitted my upper back and neck. David and I talked about it and we are going to buy an introverted table for me to use at home. It does the same thing but works on my whole back. It opens up the vertebrae and allows moisture to rehydrate and heal. I can do that anytime during the day.
> These procedures might help in some cases but in mine it didn't.


Here is a prayer that the home treatment gives you some relief. I can see why you did not take up the laser treatment further...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I already had canceled the print job both on the printer and on the computer; still nothing clearing. Going to search for the install disk; delete and reinstall. Thanks for your help though and if you can think of anything else in case I've "misplaced" the disk feel free to pm me. help


5mmdpns said:


> For how to post a picture on Knitting Paradise, the instructions are found under the Help tab at the top of the page, or just click here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
> 
> Regarding the printing and the cancel of the same -- it has nothing to do with the printer and everything to do with your computer. You have commanded the computer to print something. When the printer page comes up you cancel the print job in there AND you have to cancel the print commandment that you gave it in your computer!!! You also should make sure that there is no paper in your printer otherwise you waste the ink and the paper. Zoe
> BTW, I have had to do this many many times for my Mom on her computer and she really cant just "get it" afterall! ahahha, she says she needs me to come over and help her! lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,Update on my appointment
> went to the Pain clinic. It was interesting but sorry to say it did no good what so ever. They didn't take insurance and they wanted about $5,000. Which would be fine if it did some good. But it didn't. Last night my pain was worse and it aggravated my neck to the point of a severe headache. I still have it today.
> the Dr. wanted me to come 4 times a week for 5 weeks. They only worked on the lower section of my back which is where my worse pain is centered but they omitted my upper back and neck. David and I talked about it and we are going to buy an introverted table for me to use at home. It does the same thing but works on my whole back. It opens up the vertebrae and allows moisture to rehydrate and heal. I can do that anytime during the day.
> These procedures might help in some cases but in mine it didn't.


It is too bad that don't take your insurance and they were not any help. I have used the introverted tables before, it did help.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


Wow, the yucca is gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


Thanks Sharon!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KateB, your Avatar is one Happy looking Baby! How adorable


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the crinkle nose smile --- DGD after getting her tubes in both ears. Hopefully will give her relief and Mom and Dad some extra sleep and less stress.


I pray for all concerned. She is such a cutie.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hello to all you regulars on the Tea Party. For the last couple weeks I've been trying an experiment,following all the posts to see if I can keep up and halfway know what the heck everyone is talking about. I work full time and can't always get on line in the middle of the day.
> 
> I sorta feel like I know all of you already. I live in SW Washington near the mighty Columbia River. USA I knit and crochet. Married my highschool sweetheart 43 yrs ago. We are now living out our second childhood when ever it doesn't rain, on a Harley Davidson!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Hope to make it to the Grand Canyon this year.
> 
> ...


There is always room,Welcome.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big welcome to SSK1953, Truthandlight, and a welcome back to Grandmapaula! We love new and returning folks; the more diversity the better! Hope you share some of your knitting and/or crochet projects with us. We also love recipes and sharing our lives with each other. Glad to see you folks found us and are joining in.
> 
> Greeting to SSK1953 and Grandmapaula.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry so sorry the doctor's appointment didn't give you any relieve and caused actually more problems is sounds like. I do hope the special table will be helpful. How miserable to be in pain so much of the time. My prayers are with you daily.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,Update on my appointment
> went to the Pain clinic. It was interesting but sorry to say it did no good what so ever. They didn't take insurance and they wanted about $5,000. Which would be fine if it did some good. But it didn't. Last night my pain was worse and it aggravated my neck to the point of a severe headache. I still have it today.
> the Dr. wanted me to come 4 times a week for 5 weeks. They only worked on the lower section of my back which is where my worse pain is centered but they omitted my upper back and neck. David and I talked about it and we are going to buy an introverted table for me to use at home. It does the same thing but works on my whole back. It opens up the vertebrae and allows moisture to rehydrate and heal. I can do that anytime during the day.
> These procedures might help in some cases but in mine it didn't.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Welcome truthandlight! My husband's aunt lives in Kent, WA...probably not all that far from you  Glad you decided to join us. Can you knit while riding on the back of a Harley? I'd try it...would be fun to see the reactions from the people in cars on the road...unless you drive your own Harley, that is
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I actually gave it some thought, but there is not much room between us on the Harley, so probably not. Kent is north of where I live about 1.5 hour's drive. We have kids that live in Tacoma.


Nice bike. Like they say Go Big or Go Home! Every been to Sturgis? I like watching Wednesday night program about Sturgis's yearly bike run.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh please do get a mango, Sam. The fruit has slippery flesh and its seed is large and quite flat. I'm inspired by the photographs of this super-plant and it has encouraged me to find my copy of a book I bought ages ago on growing plants from common fruits. I'll post the title once I locate the book. Late this evening, I've been knitting a pink sweater for the African baby appeal and I watched the final episode of the second series of 'Call the Midwife'. It was broadcast on Sunday evening but life was such that it was better to leave watching it until this evening. Quite superb. This morning, I bought yarn for three cushion covers! Three projects imminent! Me! that sticks to one project at a time. I suspect the beneficial influence of KTP in this personal act of rebellion!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - nix on the starlings - maybe they should go to the next county. the gourds are wonderful and will be great with all the marlins flying around. what kind of gourds do you grow for the marlin houses?

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> [ Sam we have 52 gourds. They all get full so that's 104 pairs, then when they have fledglings that's a lot of birds. We love them. Our houses are a mix of real gourds that we grew and plastic gourds. The reason ours were low is the first Martin had just arrived and the gourds had not been pulled up the pole yet. When they leave we lower the houses, clean them out and store them in the barn. In the spring we hang them on the poles but don't raise them until they come back. If we raise them too early starlings will go in and nest. They are undesirable birds. They will even throw the eggs and baby martins out of the nest and lay their eggs for the martins to sit on for them. We really have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is spectactular myfawy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> ote=ptofValerie]
> 
> 
> TNS said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you need to buy the hangers also or do you make them? the pole that raises and lowers them.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Budasha. We order them on line. They come ready to hang. The weather doesn't bother them like it does real gourds. The real ones after a couple years start to break up. They are white to reflect the heat and keep the insides cooler. They prefer gourds to houses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you haven't mentioned fale much lately myfanwy - what do you hear of/from him?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one thing I can say about that yucca, Julie, WOW!!! It's overwhelming, isn't it? That must have brought a little joy into your life, & didn't cost you much either, I hope.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just amazing! I really look forward to this picture every day. If this plant dies after it fully blooms I think many of us will be crushed! Thanks so much Julie!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Why have I never heard of Time Team??? It looks like a show DH and I would devour! I Googled it and found out it has been on for years! Can I find it on Netflix or Hulu? Do any of you get it on PBS?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is just amazing! I really look forward to this picture every day. If this plant dies after it fully blooms I think many of us will be crushed! Thanks so much Julie!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


I know it is nice to be able to watch it grow and bloom.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tessa this is true. Where do you think I got the name for my dog Pontuf. Chocolat! by Joanne Harris.

Charlotte/Pontuf

... when people just can't pronounce his name and struggle with it I just tell them pontoon like the pontoon boat. HAHA It's become one of his nicknames 



Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES ingenious!!! Perfect choice of words!

pontuf

quote=Sorlenna]


Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one thing I can say about that yucca, Julie, WOW!!! It's overwhelming, isn't it? That must have brought a little joy into your life, & didn't cost you much either, I hope.
> ...


What an ingenious way for him to give you flowers every year at the same time! :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Mae is a popular name here now. My DGGD's name is Sophie Mae. When I was expecting DD no.1 my DH.(Now Ex) wanted to call her Frances, which I nearly agreed on until MIL gave the game away by saying his old GF, Frances had called to see him. I wasn't impressed. A few years ago I met an old BF of mine at his sister's house on an "open garden" day. His wife was with him & we got talking, she was really nice, then she said "I've always wanted to meet you because J had told me he was going out with a girl called Tessa when we first met, & he'd forgotten this. Each time we had a girl he begged me to call her Tessa, but I wouldn't until the last one was born & I gave in & we called her Teresa." Was my face red!! But I sent a silent prayer of forgiveness to the Ex. Lol.

Tessa[/quote]

I wanted to call Chrissy "Jewel" but her father said no. Turns out his exGF was named Julie and he called her Jewel. It wouldn't have bothered me but I knew it bothered him.
I can imagine that must have been awkward.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the gourds Mawmaw. Did you make them yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few of them we grew ourselves but most of them are plastic. Ordered on line. We started with all real gourds but they tend to start to break done after a couple of years.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Kate, that picture of Luke is priceless! So cute and the expression on his face! It really made me smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is spectactular myfawy - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam- it has been most interesting watching it day by day!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mae is a popular name here now. My DGGD's name is Sophie Mae. When I was expecting DD no.1 my DH.(Now Ex) wanted to call her Frances, which I nearly agreed on until MIL gave the game away by saying his old GF, Frances had called to see him. I wasn't impressed. A few years ago I met an old BF of mine at his sister's house on an "open garden" day. His wife was with him & we got talking, she was really nice, then she said "I've always wanted to meet you because J had told me he was going out with a girl called Tessa when we first met, & he'd forgotten this. Each time we had a girl he begged me to call her Tessa, but I wouldn't until the last one was born & I gave in & we called her Teresa." Was my face red!! But I sent a silent prayer of forgiveness to the Ex. Lol.
> 
> Tessa


I wanted to call Chrissy "Jewel" but her father said no. Turns out his exGF was named Julie and he called her Jewel. It wouldn't have bothered me but I knew it bothered him.
I can imagine that must have been awkward.[/quote]

The funny thing was, after we left my DD expressed her surprise at how alike his wife & I looked, Not something I'd noticed. He kept grinning at our respective GC, sitting side by side on the swings & remarking how fantastic it was to see them together. His sister was my Sunday School teacher, she's moved away now so I don't suppose we'll meet again.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Call the Mid-wife is excellent TV- obligatory viewing for me! Join the club of those of us with multiple WIP's!!!!!


Excellent series, even Jamie enjoys it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you haven't mentioned fale much lately myfanwy - what do you hear of/from him?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Possibly because I've not heard from him myself since Sunday, when he called twice- he is staying with the Assembly of God Pastor he is friends with and they have only a mobile- and I am not prepared to run up calls on the mobile network. I have been promised a call on Skype when he goes to stay with Lupe at the weekend. He does get in awful muddles as to where he is living- he thought I was in Samoa- but I find it best just to be patient and explain to him the real situation- and reassure him that I love him. He gets so cross with himself for forgetting! I know he misses me and my cooking- but no way can I contemplate a move to Sydney- when I find it so hard with our summer. Lupe says he will be back in June, so he does not run out of entitlement to his pension.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is just amazing! I really look forward to this picture every day. If this plant dies after it fully blooms I think many of us will be crushed! Thanks so much Julie!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Thank you Charlotte! I am enjoying sharing it's beauty! I suspect ours may not be as strong as the ones that grow in New Mexico, where they grow so much more slowly. 
A pat for Pontuf- Ringo just perked up- as if he were reading my thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Why have I never heard of Time Team??? It looks like a show DH and I would devour! I Googled it and found out it has been on for years! Can I find it on Netflix or Hulu? Do any of you get it on PBS?


We also have missed out on this program!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD's father had so many GFs that we had a hard time finding a name!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, June sounds a fair way off, but I'm sure you'll find the time flies by & he'll soon be grinning all over his face at seeing you.

I must go to sleep now as I have to be up early to go for my final hospital appointment for my knee. 6 months, it seems like a life time ago. Night-night & God Bless you all,

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD's father had so many GFs that we had a hard time finding a name!


 :x :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, June sounds a fair way off, but I'm sure you'll find the time flies by & he'll soon be grinning all over his face at seeing you.
> 
> I must go to sleep now as I have to be up early to go for my final hospital appointment for my knee. 6 months, it seems like a life time ago. Night-night & God Bless you all,
> 
> Tessa


Best part of 4 months- yes it is a long time- that is why I am looking forward to Skyping him! Sleep well! 6 months ago- my goodness!


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > A big welcome to SSK1953, Truthandlight, and a welcome back to Grandmapaula! We love new and returning folks; the more diversity the better! Hope you share some of your knitting and/or crochet projects with us. We also love recipes and sharing our lives with each other. Glad to see you folks found us and are joining in.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Popping back in again - I've tried keeping up, but every time I wandered back in, everyone put in another 10 pages. So I just went back a couple of pages. 

I've been too busy at work which is why I can't keep up here. I took a break from the knitting to hem up a new pair of pants. I bought them off the clearance rack because they fit except they were a tad too long (can't beat $8)

Now I may go back to that 1861 mitt to see if I can make a bit more progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

He would be more than happy to be squeezed as long as you keep him upright - does not like lying down, he wants to be on his feet 'bouncing' all the time! He never seems to be still except when he's asleep, arms and legs are always moving - lord help us when he gets on his feet![/quote]

I am laughing out loud! How absolutely adorable he is, love the look on his face.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she was refering to the early flowers peeping through the soil.
> 
> sam
> 
> No, I think it's the creatures and the sounds they make.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So tired today. Felt like I had been drugged but just went with it and slept through most of a dvd on Intarsia and the day. It is quite interesting, so not the fault of the dvd. Can't wait to see it through. Peeked at posts. Ohio Joy, too bad I didn't know about that cobbler. Mmmmmm. Well good I didn't know since I'm staying away from sugar. The smell would have been too good I'm sure. That is some yucca plant Lurker. 10 1/2 feet tall. Amazing. Must be a tropical giant.

Went to see a movie about 3 teenage boys who were convicted of murdering three 8 yr. old boys. So hard to watch but I would have sworn they were guilty, yet later DNA proves they weren't. I swear I would have convicted them too on what the jury was presented. Hard movie to watch because of the little boys. Almost had to leave when they showed photos.

Hope all are doing ok. Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So tired today. Felt like I had been drugged but just went with it and slept through most of a dvd on Intarsia and the day. It is quite interesting, so not the fault of the dvd. Can't wait to see it through. Peeked at posts. Ohio Joy, too bad I didn't know about that cobbler. Mmmmmm. Well good I didn't know since I'm staying away from sugar. The smell would have been too good I'm sure. That is some yucca plant Lurker. 10 1/2 feet tall. Amazing. Must be a tropical giant.
> 
> Went to see a movie about 3 teenage boys who were convicted of murdering three 8 yr. old boys. So hard to watch but I would have sworn they were guilty, yet later DNA proves they weren't. I swear I would have convicted them too on what the jury was presented. Hard movie to watch because of the little boys. Almost had to leave when they showed photos.
> 
> Hope all are doing ok. Big Hugs.


I always reckon if you sleep it has to be because you needed it! the DVD will still be there! I would not put myself through the trauma of watching a movie like that- I would be having nightmares about it! love, and hugs.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Luke's look might be saying "Hey, bubblebaths aren't for boys!". So cute. DGD says that Emmett likes baths. He also likes to be held face out and upright. I would love to be able to stay home and watch him for her more butt bills still need to be paid and I really do like my job. I travel to different places every week and can go home or tho my son's when I want.
> 
> I drive a white Chevy Express cargo van, leased to Panther Expedite out of Ohio. Lots of vans just like mine so if you ever see any, just wave! You never know! If you see any sitting WalMart or at a truck stop, check to see if the person is knitting in the driver's seat. Come over and say hi. Hope to see some of you.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


I see one of those come through our town every now n then. Do you come to Illinois at all?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice work truthandlight - the knit smocking - is it knit in or put in after you are finished?

sam



truthandlight said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So frustrated with my printer. I've canceled a print job and it won't clear. Says there is a paper jam and I've checked and there is no paper jam anywhere. Tried unplugging and letting it "rest" a while then plugged it back in and still...claims there is a paper jam. Grrrrr! Silly thing.
> Think I'll turn in early and try again in the morning.
> 
> Have fun chatting, knitting, etc. and most of all if it is bedtime for you get a good night's rest. Will check in on everyone tomorrow. Night all!


Try restarting the computer to solve the printer problem. Unfortunately I have a great deal of experience with this.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all had a great weekend! We had beautiful weather here on Sunday. It was sunny and warm enough to ditch the heavy coat, hat and gloves.
> ...


Sometimes cats try to get back to the place they were moved from.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Sam, the smocking is knit into the pattern, not fun to do. It made my hands hurt, but I really liked the results!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to see pics.i had a couple of nubies a Spanish boer, and a little pigmy cross when we were still in so cal.


nittergma said:


> It certainly does. This morning I was up at 5:30 but before I could go to tp I had to stumble out to the barn and check on 2 baby goats we had born yesterday! My daughter is so wonderful with them I couldn't have handled it alone as she had a very difficult delivery(unusual) and the doe and kids are still exhausted! I'm going to get to more posts later. Enjoying reading about the history and such.
> Al
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow AZ, with me it's either one or the other not all things get done! Keeping up with KP is a job in itself! (but a very nice one) We raised 3 active boys on a small farm and they made a mess all the time! Now we have 3 dogs and they rival the boys for messes!! (they're good dogs the messes are mud and fur!)
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rookie love the new avatars, what a doll she is! Hoping one of my boys will have a daughter someday.

Marianne, you and your family are always in my prayers.

Zoe and Gottastch glad you are both feeling better.

Sorlenna love your cats I am partial to the white/calico? I love white cats.

Lurker the yuca is breathtaking! More beautiful every day.

Strawberry healing prayers sent your way. My mom has one of those tables and she and her DH use it regularly and say it helps.

We had heavy snow on and off all day with high winds, beautiful to see. Huge flakes almost a white out at times, not a flake stuck to the ground! 

Prayers n hugs to all. Good night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rookie love the new avatars, what a doll she is! Hoping one of my boys will have a daughter someday.
> 
> Marianne, you and your family are always in my prayers.
> 
> ...


It has been really interesting watching it develop- where I am sitting to knit, during the day, I just have to look up to see it!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Kate who could resist such a darling smile. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Truthandlight - beautiful work...such a cute outfit that I'm sure will be cherished!!!

A quiet evening around here. DH has just gone to bed. I have 41 rows left to complete that dark purple scarf/shawlette. I'm trying to decide if I should keep working on it tonight or just rest up and hit it again tomorrow. Tomorrow sounds better 

We had beef-vegetable soup for dinner tonight and it was yummy. I love, love, love soup  Think I will turn in early tonight. You all have a wonderful evening/morning/afternoon wherever you are. XOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does anyone have the new version of EverNote? Since I installed it, the only thing that comes up is the title not the content.


Mine went bad months ago and I could not get help to solve the problem. So I just had to abandon it.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam you do have to buy the poles, hangers and rope to raise and lower the gourds. We started in 2006 with 12 gourds that we grew ourselves. They are called bird house gourds. Ordered one pole, rope and made our own hangers. Every year as the real gourds fell apart we added the plastic gourds a few at the time. Same with the poles. Now people come to our place to see them and take pictures. Every once in a while the school bus will stop and let the kids watch them. It's great. They are very talkative, noisy little things. At first of the season the first birds ( called scouts) seem to know when the others are coming as they start flying in circles and chattering. When they leave, they all go at the same time and it is silent. Feels like you have gone deaf and we miss them like crazy until they come back in spring.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sherrywb said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Zoe your experience is similar to mine. Mine was not diagnosed for a long time and the treatments were miserable as the disease. I have had it diagnosed since about 1986. There was great deal of reluctance to attach the diagnosis by the physicians- they would just say myalgia. I have not found dietary restriction too helpful. Hope summer brings us all relief. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Ezenby, Rembrandt is about 11 now. His privious owners said he was about 7 or 8 when they gave him up so 11 will be my best guess. He is starting to get a few white hairs amongst the black. He's really pretty laid back, but yesterday he saw a bird while we were on our walk and he was off like a shot!. Fortunately, the bird got away. I tell him that the birds are our friends. He prefers to call them toys.


Our black, Bean, has made another stop last night. Didnt eat much. He is probably catching mice or birds. Was very sweet when I held him before he sprinted away. Hope we can get back to normal. Need to establish trust again. Our doxies need to shut up and leave him along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone is doing well or better and having a great week thus far. 
DH ended up having to work today and Dstepmother went back to work today so I had a whole day to myself, it was very refreshing, I love them but, every so often some alone time at home is great. 
They both work again tomorrow and then DH is working Thursday too, so great since he was only expecting to work Thursday. 
I did make it to Knitting Group this afternoon, was nice, such a nice group. Well, I'm going to try to read a couple pages before heading to bed.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Early night for me - I managed to keep pretty busy today. I don't no what has gotten into me with all this energy! I'll catch up with everyone tomorrow. Luv- AZ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


The yucca now looks like a tree, it is so beautiful, I really like the flowers they are different, WOW. Thanks for allowing us to see how a plant grows from day to day. And taking the time to show it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have to have snow at this time of year that is the best kind to have.

sam



Pup lover said:


> We had heavy snow on and off all day with high winds, beautiful to see. Huge flakes almost a white out at times, not a flake stuck to the ground!
> 
> Prayers n hugs to all. Good night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the info mawmaw12 - it does sound like fun.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Sam you do have to buy the poles, hangers and rope to raise and lower the gourds. We started in 2006 with 12 gourds that we grew ourselves. They are called bird house gourds. Ordered one pole, rope and made our own hangers. Every year as the real gourds fell apart we added the plastic gourds a few at the time. Same with the poles. Now people come to our place to see them and take pictures. Every once in a while the school bus will stop and let the kids watch them. It's great. They are very talkative, noisy little things. At first of the season the first birds ( called scouts) seem to know when the others are coming as they start flying in circles and chattering. When they leave, they all go at the same time and it is silent. Feels like you have gone deaf and we miss them like crazy until they come back in spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


Or certainly bush sized! - I will be watching again for the blooms tomorrow!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


Against the roof is a very good ways to compare the growth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


If I try another angle it is too high up! And you don't really see the blossom.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...double posting again. Not only that but I sent a pm to someone and guess what....it double sent it! Oh well...double your pleasure double your fun....double post double post double post not just one!


Your crown of double posting is well preserved...wow..even a pm double...you hit the jackpot. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, June sounds a fair way off, but I'm sure you'll find the time flies by & he'll soon be grinning all over his face at seeing you.
> 
> I must go to sleep now as I have to be up early to go for my final hospital appointment for my knee. 6 months, it seems like a life time ago. Night-night & God Bless you all,
> 
> Tessa


Pray all goes well, good report.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

truthandlight said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is and HP all-in-one. It has done this before and after just shutting it down for awhile it worked. Tried it this morning and it was a no go. Thank goodness my daughter has her's so I used it. Still want to get it working again though; just put in new cartridges and as you well know they are more than some printers! Going to try and find what I did with the disk to install it and do a reinstall and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where I worked the lazer printer and two others were across the hall from me and I became the go to fix it person. Learned because nobody else cared and would print off some other printer ...every downstairs. One thing I learned from the repair man...was impossible for me to fix that time....he said paper has a camber and should be loaded with the camber curved over to edges. Maybe this is not relative now but with the hugh printers it made a big difference. Dampness also a big issue.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

ptofValerie

I love you VATAR. It is so cute.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> truthandlight said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> great for making chutney or in stir fry Sam, but some eat it as it comes with salad


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Sam you do have to buy the poles, hangers and rope to raise and lower the gourds. We started in 2006 with 12 gourds that we grew ourselves. They are called bird house gourds. Ordered one pole, rope and made our own hangers. Every year as the real gourds fell apart we added the plastic gourds a few at the time. Same with the poles. Now people come to our place to see them and take pictures. Every once in a while the school bus will stop and let the kids watch them. It's great. They are very talkative, noisy little things. At first of the season the first birds ( called scouts) seem to know when the others are coming as they start flying in circles and chattering. When they leave, they all go at the same time and it is silent. Feels like you have gone deaf and we miss them like crazy until they come back in spring.


I would love to have such lovely birds nesting here! We used to have swallows nesting in the farm buildings in the Pennines (England) when I was a child, but now they are getting less numerous, probably because the buildings no longer house cattle so there are less insects around. We do get swifts here in Guernsey, arriving in mid spring, flying over the houses here and 'squealing'. I just love to see and hear them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.

sam

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-03-13-74250DD595C7


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Why have I never heard of Time Team??? It looks like a show DH and I would devour! I Googled it and found out it has been on for years! Can I find it on Netflix or Hulu? Do any of you get it on PBS?


You would love it! the main presenters are serious archaeologists with great character and throughout the British Isles, many people love, Professor Mick, Dr Phil from southern England with his lovely accent, John who does the geophysics, Carenza and latterly Brigid who are so knowledgeable about the artefacts. Try the Time Team site through Google and see what you can access.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> ptofValerie
> 
> I love you VATAR. It is so cute.


He is 'Larry Boy' the super-hero from the children's televisioin series 'Veggie Tales'. My eldest grandson is a great fan. Larry was knitted as part of his Christmas gift. Good to meet you Strawberry. Isn't KTP the most friendly of 'places'. Affectionately


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the outfit. Where did you find such a lovely pattern? Challenges are right up my alley. I'm working on a crochet picture of Elvis for my sister and a knitted summer top for myself. Both are done with a chart.

Strawberry4u

It was from a book 60 Quick Baby Knits I got at my LYS. I haven't used charts much, still quite used to the old fashioned patterns. I suppose if I just took the plunge and started a project with a chart I'd do ok.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What beautiful kitties! Our kitties are striped or all black. I will try again a little later when it's daylight to take a picture of the baby goats and try loading it from my camera. Thanks for the info on not hitting the preview button.


Sorlenna said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, maybe you or someone here can explain to me how to get a picture on here. Every time I try it disappears. They really are cute, very small this year but I think they'll do fine.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - how many time zones are there in australia?
> 
> sam
> 
> either 3 or 5. We have Australian Eastern standard, Australian Central Standard and I gues Australian Western Standard time. But during summer one state on AEST doesn't have daylight saving, one ACST doesn't nor does the West (these three states are the 3 that comprise the north of the country and so they don't have a large change in lengths of the day so it makes no difference to these states). South Australia is on ACST and this is half an hour behind AEST.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Gosh there are a lot of pages since yesterday! I am up to 50. Hey darriwel, well we only went down to 28c all night till 7am!!! I hope we NEVER have to go through a night like that again. Its a new record... yay,,. But what a great cool change. Today was around 23 most of the day and 13c tonight. Wow.
Just going back to page 50 for catch up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Why have I never heard of Time Team??? It looks like a show DH and I would devour! I Googled it and found out it has been on for years! Can I find it on Netflix or Hulu? Do any of you get it on PBS?
> ...


We get it over here- Maryanne still loves to watch it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer123
I just read your temperatures to my husband -- it is
-11 C which is +l0F - if I am calculating it correctly. I would be happy to accept some of your heat! Actually it has been a very good winter - only 3 major snowfalls and it got below -28 C once - We have had a lot of 'Chinook Arches' which are caused by warm winds that come over the Canadian and Northern American Rockies and the temperature can change drastically in a very few hours.
It is quite a relief when it is bitterly cold. The arches take over the whole sky with clouds being pushed away in a perfect arch. Big change in the weather. '
I do think I might prefer the cold as we can dress for it and stay inside if it is too cold and bitter outside. I hope you have air conditioning. We were in Australia in our early winter - November and it was wonderful weather.
It is so interesting talking to people all over the world.[/quote said:


> Hi there. Yep i have airconditioning but its too expensive to have it on day and night. Turned it off about 10pm last night but boy oh boy what a discusting night. However its all gone now. Am glad my mum 89yrs got through very well. We should all sleep well tonight i hope.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

For those who enjoy growing plants of edible species from seed:

Jenuwein, Heinz (1986) Avocado, banana, coffee: how to grow useful exotic plants for fun. British Museum Natural History, London.
ISBN 0-565-01040-9

Amazon Uk has copies ranging in price from 1p to £15.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-03-13-74250DD595C7


I guess it s what I have just done! Thought of posting it myself it was so apt after talking about the colours of letter boxes.
Maryanne has now started doing them as well- and like others of us at first she was doing them all the time. I think she has settled a little- hopefully as Uni has started.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Gosh there are a lot of pages since yesterday! I am up to 50. Hey darriwel, well we only went down to 28c all night till 7am!!! I hope we NEVER have to go through a night like that again. Its a new record... yay,,. But what a great cool change. Today was around 23 most of the day and 13c tonight. Wow.
> Just going back to page 50 for catch up.


Have loved the day- we too only reached about 24, down to 16 tonight. 26 tomorrow.

Made for a nice day to go yarn hunting. As I mentioned yesterday Spotlight had 30% off everything and as I was looking for a specfic yarn I decided to have a further hunt today (but no luck with finding the yarn I wanted). So went to one Spotlight. Got to the checkout with some things. ANd found out that they had 50% off the already discounted stock- and then the 30% storewide! Making the sock yarn I had just got $1.40 for a 100gm ball (easilly does a pair)! Went out to the car and then decided that at that price I couldn't leave it at that so went back and not only got more sock yarn (decided to take the stuff I got yesterday back soon as it was twice as expensive!) but got some other stuff too. Did control myself reasonablly well- but plenty of yarn for our students now! 
The other one I went to had very little- in fact all I came out with was one circular needle (well Maryanne bought 4 balls of a yarn that looks like a peacocks tail she thinks. She had got some from the first place too so she is developing a stash as well! (might take her a while to reach the same size as mine!)- and she knits very slowly so it will take a long time to go down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Why have I never heard of Time Team??? It looks like a show DH and I would devour! I Googled it and found out it has been on for years! Can I find it on Netflix or Hulu? Do any of you get it on PBS?
> ...


Here to i think. Never heard of it until now. Will have to look it up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-03-13-74250DD595C7


When I was in London, we even used. Thanks for the link to the puzzle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks darriwell and agnes. I have a scarf that is WIP but been on hold for a while now. Its a ruffle scarf. Really popular here. And i do have somewhere here UFO.... a tapestry from years ago. :thumbup: That reminds me too i have a bag of WIP lace coathangers waiting for me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks darriwell and agnes. I have a scarf that is WIP but been on hold for a while now. Its a ruffle scarf. Really popular here. And i do have somewhere here UFO.... a tapestry from years ago. :thumbup: That reminds me too i have a bag of WIP lace coathangers waiting for me too.


That sounds like my definition! the UFO, is unlikely ever to be finished, for whatever reason, whereas my WIP's that have been put to one side, are waiting for colder weather- things like the fingerless mitts that are an excellent solution for old arthritic hands in our milder winters- but I had little motivation to complete in high summer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just checked our temp on weather site..... 16c looks so much better than 28 for this time of night!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just checked our temp on weather site..... 16c looks so much better than 28 for this time of night!!


Here's hoping you will sleep well, tonight! my sitting room still reads 24C- which is why I am still up- it will cool a little at some point!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning friends, seems like ages since I've been on KTP, life has a way of dealing us hard blows when we are down, but a rainbow is always ready to great us when we look for it.
> ...


Yes Marianne you sure have had more than your share of trouble
I wish I had some of that equanimity, as my store is running low this time. I can't seem to shake off this flare that is going on three months now. Hoping for relief tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Oh the mental picture your description gives me!

:-D :thumbup: :-D


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:



> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


It seems that he is protesting the indignity of it all, after all he needs to bring joy to the whole world. That's his job. Ha Ha.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to sign out again for the night- it is approaching 12-30 am- the dog next door has started barking- but that is probably because he is tangled up- there are trees that he winds himself around. I have just finished one red, eyelash scarf for my friend Iritana, whom I treasure- because of her knowledge of things Maori- she grew up speaking both English and Maori, and is an Ordained Priest in the Anglican Church- hosted the Arch Bishop of Canterbury recently. 
Started the next red scarf for another friend from Church- this lady is helping me with my shopping- and very kindly brought me a plate of Taro, Chicken and salad last night! A welcome change of diet from Doogie's Amish tomatoes that I have mostly been surviving on lately- you can do this when you are on your own- I could not get away with it were Fale at home- I guess I have to be honest and admit I have spoilt him! Second husbands get a better deal when the first was as serious a mistake as mine was! However I digress! Hopefully I will retire to sleep- if not I have schooled myself to rest- most important to let the brain recover for the next day! My friend will drop by about three- and we will go shopping- I have located my petrol voucher for her- I will be photographing the yucca again in the mid-day sun- I have decided that gives it's best aspect.
Happy Day to those in Britain, and the rest of Europe, good morning to the US! Hope Australia is settling down to some sleep with the cooler night- wish our's was a bit cooler ! God Bless All!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here is a picture of our fellows--with their faces in the food, as usual! Heh.


Beautiful cats Sorlenna!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Healing rest to you, Julie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes Julie I have a good stash of food were I to have the appetite to eat it, but the only thing I want is fluids. I have had a few meals, but find getting up and fixing too aggravati8ng to the pain and I return to bed to alleviate the pain in my feet. Do not worry I can go months without much food and have been on a liquid diet for 3 months many times in the last 40 years. Was only difficult when I was working. I have lost about 19 lbs the last I checked, but that is probably a good thing. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Yes Julie I have a good stash of food were I to have the appetite to eat it, but the only thing I want is fluids. I have had a few meals, but find getting up and fixing too aggravati8ng to the pain and I return to bed to alleviate the pain in my feet. Do not worry I can go months without much food and have been on a liquid diet for 3 months many times in the last 40 years. Was only difficult when I was working. I have lost about 19 lbs the last I checked, but that is probably a good thing. Marlark Marge.


Oh how tough it is for you- and especially tough as you live alone and have no one there most of the time to help you. I hope you are drinking things that provide you with nourishment- food drinks type of things if you are going to be withour ssolid food for a long time. A good diet helps you feel better. But of course it is complicated by Crohns isn't it?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, coming from De. Today spending time with my daughter. it is a nice day here not to cool lots of sun, I like that  . Hope everyone is feeling well, or better than before. Will be out a lot today shopping, yarn store and other places. I am praying for all of us who are lonely, feeling ill, can't do things, and in need of healing of any kind. My heart has been heavy for the last few days, so in a stat of prayer. And my KTP family are in my prayers. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > So tired today. Felt like I had been drugged but just went with it and slept through most of a dvd on Intarsia and the day. It is quite interesting, so not the fault of the dvd. Can't wait to see it through. Peeked at posts. Ohio Joy, too bad I didn't know about that cobbler. Mmmmmm. Well good I didn't know since I'm staying away from sugar. The smell would have been too good I'm sure. That is some yucca plant Lurker. 10 1/2 feet tall. Amazing. Must be a tropical giant.
> ...


Sometimes I see things because DH is seeing them. It was hard but I learned something about myself. I would have convicted the wrong people too. The one teenager gave the finger to someone and he gave a sneer, almost smile as the car pulled away. I thought he was so evil. He was guilty of being a know-it-all rebellious teenager and spent 18 yrs. on death row for it. The new DNA evidence years later proved someone else did it. Really taught me something, but yes a hard watch for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning All...See some beautiful knitting on here. Truthandlight, that is such an adorable baby girl outfit. So behind on all the posts that I won't have time now to catch up.

Granddaughter, our baby, turned 6. She is truly a girly girl. DIL is more of a t-shirt gal, but Katiclaire is like grandma and likes sparkly, filly, etc. Will get to have some time alone with DS today with a planned lunch. Can't wait to talk to him more about his trip. We've seen him but it's always been too busy to really talk. Then I go for my beading lesson where I am going to then make my own stitch markers. YAY. I'll post some photos. I was inspired by Marianne's gorgeous ones she posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well that was not a very successful attempt to sleep- the local dogs are a little on edge for some reason. At least the Police Helicopter is not hovering tonight- a couple of nights ago it was directly overhead for at least half an hour- quite disconcerting!
One thing at least the world is not falling apart significantly at the moment- although I guess you would not say that if you were Syrian. However we don't get on to Politics on the KTP. There is an extended broadcast about the education of girls in Pakistan- after the shooting by the Taliban of young Malala for daring to say girls should be educated. And the smoke rising from the Sistine Chapel is black again- so they are lobbying into position. that I guess was to be expected!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Healing rest to you, Julie


Thanks Sue! I should make myself a cuppa, and have a bite to eat I think- that usually helps when I am wakeful!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!! 
Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!! 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends, 
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Yes Julie I have a good stash of food were I to have the appetite to eat it, but the only thing I want is fluids. I have had a few meals, but find getting up and fixing too aggravati8ng to the pain and I return to bed to alleviate the pain in my feet. Do not worry I can go months without much food and have been on a liquid diet for 3 months many times in the last 40 years. Was only difficult when I was working. I have lost about 19 lbs the last I checked, but that is probably a good thing. Marlark Marge.


None the less, do take care! We are concerned about you- have there been any changes that would allow you to look for a little dog for company?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Happy Nana Day to you Marianne! how wonderful that she is here safely- and to be part of your family!
God Bless!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-03-13-74250DD595C7


I'm saving this one for break time. 

I saw a pinterest picture where people are converting these into book exchanges. I definitely support that since I'm a huge bibliophile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poldedra, understand your desire for alone time. I get downright snarky if I don't have my alone, quiet time. 

Marianne, congrats on granddaughter. Hope you get to hug her soon.

Love pics from Scotland. 
Sassy Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Marianne, I would like to add you and your family to my prayer group's list of those in need of healing, it that is OK with you. We all hope that things do an up-turn for you.


Siouxann, prayers are always welcome my friend, please know you are always in ours also. Which reminds me I have some new names to add to our growing list of KTP friends!! Mom loves this as she touches the names and knows a bit about them. I have a notebook with names and locations and so forth. She loves hearing about the adventures and the pictures that I share with her. Of course she dearly loves the pictures of the children and babies, always brings a smile to her for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a cat named Bubba, he was leash trained, when we traveled we would get many strange looks when we stopped at rest areas. I'd have him on one side and my shih-tzu Tootsie on the other. But they would do their business and enjoy being out of the car for sure. Bubba would even run into the water at the beach, he was just the perfect cat for our family for sure. Sure do miss him, haven't wanted another cat though I do think about getting one now and then, C is allergic though so probably won't happen.
> ...


Yes, I had my puppy Tootsie on leash so Bubba would follow along, he scampered up a tree once and that is when he received his leash training, LOL. But he really never rebelled against it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Signing off again- had something to eat and drink- should be able to get some rest this time round- God Bless all!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> [


Sam, if I didn't smile my way through it I would hate to think of the options! I was quite unhappy and depressed when I was younger, but life has it's ways of softening attitudes and learning life's lessons makes one stronger if taken as it is presented. I've seen too many hold onto the pains of losses, I could not live the way that they do, dreading the days, constantly living in the past, the what if's and why did this happen to me. I know why things happen, I'm not happy about it, I do not want to loose anyone else in my lifetime, I am tired of seeing my family go before me. But, I know that someday we will be together again, they are out of pain and they do not have to be part of this mass confusion that is going on in this world now. Spring is coming, the birds are singing and flowers are blooming, I am sad, but at the same time, I am quite happy, though this may be confusing to most on how I can be both at the same time it is hard to explain. I just know how much I loved little Mandy, but she was suffering and now she is at rest. My Aunt, she told me in her own way that she is ready, I know I will be a total wreck when she does pass, but I have my Mom to be strong for. 
I love life, I dearly love my friends even the online friends that I may never be blessed to meet, each of you bring joy to my heart every time I read your posts, see your pictures, share in your pains and worries.. I am very blessed in my life to have found such a wonderful extended family. 
Again with the novel, I must learn to be more concise, but this is me, LOL... so forgive and love me through it, that is what C and Mom and the boys do :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Such a blessing, congratulations


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good afternoon! I had my monthly visit at the chiropractor today and after being sick and coughing my fool head off, it sure felt good when I got my adjustment today! I would say that I am 99% well  Still a bit of a nagging cough but compared to last week, I'm not complaining!
> 
> My girlfriend, who lives near my chiropractor's office, and I made plans to have lunch together and then go back to her house and knit. Turns out she was unable today so I went to the fancy yarn shop nearby and looked around and chatted with the nice ladies in the shop. Then I went to the big JoAnns, on my way home and picked up a few skeins of sock yarn that were on clearance (from $6.97 on clearance now at $2.97).
> 
> ...


A friend saw some of the yarns on clearance and picked up some of that for me also!! Was a great buy, wish I had been able to see what else they had, LOL.. but my bank card is glad that I didn't :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> Marianne818
> 
> So sorry to hear about your Aunt's stroke. She must be a quite a lady to reach 93. Is your Mom able to understand her? I know when Dad had his stroke, my Mom was able to understand him although I had difficulty. Maybe with time, it will become easier. Hope so for everyone's sake. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> ...


With my cousin and I interpreting she was able to talk with her. My Aunt was able to make out her shadow (it's all that she sees, can no longer see colors) they had a good visit and will do this again every Sunday now. My Aunt was a floral designer, very artistic in many ways, now she can tell the flower by the touch of the leaves and their fragrances, I found our favorite roses, Tropicana, at a local shop, she pegged them immediately :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I think baby Luke just doesn't think it's proper to take a photo of him in the nude. He knows just what is going to happen when he is older and parents pull out the photo to show his new girlfriend!!! He will never forgive you!!!


I had to destroy some pictures that my late DH took of Daniel when he was a baby, sooooooo did not want those to ever be shown when he got older ;-) :!: :!: But I do have pictures of both boys when they were babies laying on a "bare skin" rug, LOL, their little bottoms and cute faces are all that are able to be seen though! My DIL wants Ben's but I will not part with it, Daniel just threatens me but I will keep it hidden until he is married :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Grandma Marianne!!
Love the pink outfit and will have to look for that pattern book---DGD might have already outgrown the sizing, but I can always increase once I know the general pattern.
Think Spring!!! Maybe it will get to Illinois sooner!!
Back to making my Easter eggs!! cluck cluck!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mjs said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the new version of EverNote? Since I installed it, the only thing that comes up is the title not the content.
> ...


I love Evernote, update did nothing wrong to my notes, all are still there and waiting patiently for me to find time to do the works, LOL. I use it for everything from recipes to woodworking ideas. Even have a stand for my Kindle on the kitchen island so I can refer to the recipes. I'd be lost if I lost all my saved items!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Yes Marianne you sure have had more than your share of trouble
> I wish I had some of that equanimity, as my store is running low this time. I can't seem to shake off this flare that is going on three months now. Hoping for relief tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


Marge, keeping you surrounded in our prayers always. Sending you all the strength and healing lights to replenish your strengths. Please take care my friend!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wednesday morning here...



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> 
> Thank you Charlotte! I am enjoying sharing it's beauty! I suspect ours may not be as strong as the ones that grow in New Mexico, where they grow so much more slowly.
> A pat for Pontuf- Ringo just perked up- as if he were reading my thoughts!


I suspect your stem will be quite as strong--our plants grow slowly, but the stalks shoot up quite fast!



siouxann said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of our fellows--with their faces in the food, as usual! Heh.
> ...


We have always thought so.  We love black cats, too.

I made it across a few of the short rows on the poncho last night--after a false start and frogging what I did first (out of practice!). So far, it seems the pattern is working. Yay! This morning I've put the beef, onions, carrots, and potatoes in the crock pot so supper will be ready when I am done with work. I need to get over there in a few.

Hope everyone has a good day/night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Marianne you sure have had more than your share of trouble
> ...


And Marge, you have good thoughts coming your way from me as well. I do hope you are taking care as best you can.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have to get my day started again, LOL.. was doing good until I sat down to read "a few" post, LOL.. ended up reading all!!! But is good to be caught up once again! 
Not much on the day's activity list, so hope to spend some time knitting. Our neighbor had a new fence put up for his dogs, the workers gave me all the boards that were left over. I hope to make some type of barricade to keep the dogs out of my flower bed, should make an interesting project as there are several sizes and different shaped cuts. I am making a "fairy" garden for some friends children to enjoy when they visit. It's fun for me to craft the houses and such also. They do tend to be a bit rough with them but since they are just made with sticks and stones easy to repair or make something different the next time. A new way to stretch the imagination for sure! Our neighbors son loves to come and play with Aunt M and C, he is almost 3 now and so active, this summer should be most fun, I've heard he is going to get a swing and slide set!! 
C just came to let me know they are finished with the wood pile, mercy much more than I had imagined so should be fun planning this out!
Take care my friend, have a wonderful day/night... whichever timezone you may be in.
Hugs, Prayers and Love surround you till we post again!
M.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


I'm so glad to hear your 'grand/god-daughter is finally here. What a lovely name. Hope the parents will let you show us a picture of her. I realize she's not a grand-daughter of blood. But you have such a huge capacity of love, her parents were wise to ask you to stand in as grandma!!
Hope your mother is doing better today. I'm sure it was distressing to her to hear of her sisters illness but I'm glad you were able to be with her in your mother's stead. Please don't overdo. You have to be as kind to yourself as you are for others. 
Love and prayers for you and your family and that new god-daughter!
Hugs,
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Marge, I'm so sorry to hear that your health has made you so uncomfortable...it's doubly hard when you can't make yourself good, nourishing food and worse when you really can't make yourself eat. Will be keeping your in prayers for recovery.
Hugs,
June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TruthandLight your knitting is lovely. I know any little one would look beautiful in your creation. 

Yesterday I fussed about my printer. Uninstalled printer and attempted to reload it and it wouldn't reload. Called tech support and low and behold my router was defective so trying to install wireless printing was impossible. This morning they came out and replace the router and behold....can print wireless and with computer plugged in. TA-DA!!!

Yesterday got together with knitting buddy. We didn't knit any just shared patterns and talked about yarns to use. Currently I'm still working on the ASJ in the KP workshop, a couple of scarves, and another pair of socks. I'm feeling more confident with the socks since the workshop and am trying different heels, and leg patterns. Having fun which is for me what knitting is all about. 

Alfred kitty is wanting attention and biting and rubbing my fingers. He is getting so big and is such a mess! Love my kitty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne so happy the baby arrived healthy and beautiful. I know you are going to spoil her rotten but in a good way. Love the name she was given too. Hope you get to see her this weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sir Terry Wogan, who used to have an early morning radio programme on the BBC, always said you should only eat a mango in the bath! They are very juicy. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca- 13th March, 2013


That is one beautiful plant, Julie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Congratulations, Nana M!  What a great feeling, isn't it?!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


I know exactly what you mean - you should see the petted lip he's developing!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,Update on my appointment
> went to the Pain clinic. It was interesting but sorry to say it did no good what so ever. They didn't take insurance and they wanted about $5,000. Which would be fine if it did some good. But it didn't. Last night my pain was worse and it aggravated my neck to the point of a severe headache. I still have it today.
> the Dr. wanted me to come 4 times a week for 5 weeks. They only worked on the lower section of my back which is where my worse pain is centered but they omitted my upper back and neck. David and I talked about it and we are going to buy an introverted table for me to use at home. It does the same thing but works on my whole back. It opens up the vertebrae and allows moisture to rehydrate and heal. I can do that anytime during the day.
> These procedures might help in some cases but in mine it didn't.


Hope your introverted table gives you some relief. Back pain is miserable. :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD's father had so many GFs that we had a hard time finding a name!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Congratulations, Marianne!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing off again- had something to eat and drink- should be able to get some rest this time round- God Bless all!


Sleep well, Julie! I'm just about to go and dish up the tea. I've made the Asian Chicken that someone (sorry, I've forgotten who  but thank you anyway!) posted on here the other day, and I'm hopeful that it will taste as good as it smells at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wednesday morning here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good- because I have hopes of getting into carving a stick when it dies!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> ...


....and we all do too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I fussed about my printer. Uninstalled printer and attempted to reload it and it wouldn't reload. Called tech support and low and behold my router was defective so trying to install wireless printing was impossible. This morning they came out and replace the router and behold....can print wireless and with computer plugged in. TA-DA!!!
> ...
> Alfred kitty is wanting attention and biting and rubbing my fingers. He is getting so big and is such a mess! Love my kitty.


Huzzah for getting the printer up & running!

Pet the kitty for me.

I caught mine smiling the other night; he was so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca- 13th March, 2013
> ...


It is, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Signing off again- had something to eat and drink- should be able to get some rest this time round- God Bless all!
> ...


Thanks Kate! I slept through till six- that is very good going for me!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wednesday afternoon already. Knitted about 6/8 rows on my Wingspan shawl this morning. Haven't been doing much on it as the last time I did several rows, my eyes started itching and burning. Was hoping it wasn't the yarn, but now I'm not so sure. Put drops in and put the yarn away. Need to sew the ears in the bear and to make his snout. Then attempt faces on both the bear and bunny.
Pup lover, where in IL do you live? Panther goes all over and I have spent several weekends in Bolingbrook and Minooka. Never know when I'll get there. PM me if you don't want your town on KP.
Love looking at photos of other's work. Smocking while knitting?! Wow! I haven't even attempted cables. Have to see when the workshop is so I can learn.
Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers today and everyday. Hope those who are feeling poorly start to feel better.
Congrats to Nana M on the little one. Send best wishes to the new parents. You aren't the imply one who writes novel lenghth posts. I do, too.
Have a great day to all. 

Ohio Kathy
PS: my van has a knit hard hat cover on the dash to make it easier to identify me.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> ...


May I add my good wishes. The baby has a wonderful role-model in you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*And we have white smoke pouring out of the Sistine Chaptel at the Vatican!!!! * We have a new pope for the Catholic Church. The bells are ringing! Dont know yet who it is! Fifth ballet vote.  It will be at least 40 more minutes before we know who was elected pope. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hobbled down to see my physiotherapist today. He examined my right foot to see just exactly what was the problem with it. He gave me an ultrasound treatment on it. Gave me some exercises for it. He said that the antibiotics I was on for my tooth was likely responsible for this flare-up as with antibiotics, they can "settle" into an area and cause inflammation. hmmmm, just know that the right foot is very tender! oh well, this too will pass in time.........


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL.     

Pontuf



KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > My DD's father had so many GFs that we had a hard time finding a name!
> ...


   :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great idea Julie!

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]


Sorlenna said:


> Wednesday morning here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good- because I have hopes of getting into carving a stick when it dies![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He IS smiling! So cute

Pontuf

quote=Redkimba]


Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I fussed about my printer. Uninstalled printer and attempted to reload it and it wouldn't reload. Called tech support and low and behold my router was defective so trying to install wireless printing was impossible. This morning they came out and replace the router and behold....can print wireless and with computer plugged in. TA-DA!!!
> ...
> Alfred kitty is wanting attention and biting and rubbing my fingers. He is getting so big and is such a mess! Love my kitty.


Huzzah for getting the printer up & running!

Pet the kitty for me.

I caught mine smiling the other night; he was so happy.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The suspense in killing me. Do you think he will be Italian?

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> *And we have white smoke pouring out of the Sistine Chaptel at the Vatican!!!! * We have a new pope for the Catholic Church. The bells are ringing! Dont know yet who it is! Fifth ballet vote.  It will be at least 40 more minutes before we know who was elected pope. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The suspense in killing me. Do you think he will be Italian?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


The light is on in the Vatican balcony window through which the announcement of the new pope will be made and the Pope will appear! There is much joy in the Vatican and for the Roman Catholics world wide!

I am not sure. Great speculation amongst the watchers and those in the RC. One name that has been mentioned in regards to the new pope's name, is that he will choose Pope John XXIV, representing changes and growth within the church but also stability.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Wednesday afternoon already. Knitted about 6/8 rows on my Wingspan shawl this morning. Haven't been doing much on it as the last time I did several rows, my eyes started itching and burning. Was hoping it wasn't the yarn, but now I'm not so sure. Put drops in and put the yarn away. Need to sew the ears in the bear and to make his snout. Then attempt faces on both the bear and bunny.


I don't know about where you are, but my eyes have been horribly itchy since last night--also sneezing a great deal--may need to get some Benadryl, though I hate taking meds for anything--when the wind picks up, the allergies make themselves known.  They seem to get worse the longer I live here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And congratulations to the new Pope. May he live long and serve well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This morning I noticed a sweet odour wafting in my open front door- so my guess is that they do have a scent. I am waiting until the sun is fully on the blossom before I photograph it again.



Pontuf said:


> Great idea Julie!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


Sadly my system can't open this file!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well... once again, I tried to get the picture of the baby goats on and it comes up as download and when I click on it, nothing! I don't know if i'm getting the pics on a different place or what. I'll keep trying.


nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bless you- I hope it works!



nittergma said:


> Well... once again, I tried to get the picture of the baby goats on and it comes up as download and when I click on it, nothing! I don't know if i'm getting the pics on a different place or what. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bless you- I hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

* The 266th Pope of the Roman Catholic Church is Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio from Argentina* and he was the runner-up to Benedict XVI. He will appear in a few minutes with his papal name. 

* Pope Francis I * is our new Pope, the Bishop of Rome, a Jesuit priest. He is 76 years old.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through
> ...


Here's it is--sooo cute.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers to the new Pope, Francis I (Archbishop Jorge Mario Borgoglio of Argentina). He is known for his work with the poor. Let the healing begin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


Thank you so much, Ask4j! how is the move progressing?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!



NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh NanaCaren, how dreadful. Why does this keep happening? Why are people acting this way? I am so thankful your Jamie is okay. Sounds like spring break will be welcomed by all and will be a time of reflection to be home with families/friends.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you for asking. I am moved but just. There are boxes everywhere and the kitchen counters have not yet been installed--another week or so. When all is in it's place or close to it, I will post a few pics. I am really happy with my wood floors and stairways and my Ikea kitchen. A few more glitches to fix and then I can go back to knitting and joining you folks again. The sun is shinning in my window and Spring is very near so life is beautiful. Have a good week all of you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Hooray Ask4j!!! I've been thinking of you and wondering how things have been going


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through
> ...


Here they are very cute. Oh I miss my lambs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And we who get to read your ''novels'' are blessed by the privilege of having you as a part of our lives, Marianne. Thank you for sharing yourself with us.

Ohio Joy



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


Great to hear Jamie is alright. Prayers for all those whose lives are now changed because of this.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

How are you feeling today, Zoe? I still have the cough but am regaining my strength...how about you?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!
> 
> I was very worried as when I called Jamie there was no answer, I must say I was happy to hear her voice.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> How are you feeling today, Zoe? I still have the cough but am regaining my strength...how about you?


Still feeling under the weather a bit -- all the right foot pains. Physiotherapist did ultrasound treatment on the foot this morning and gave me exercises for the foot to be done while I sit on the chair in the bathtub and do the exercises with the feet in the hot water. As far as a cough goes, well, I cough all the time (asthmatic). hmmmm, I guess if I used my puffers I would not cough but then, I am not so bad that I can not get along without them. I am on enough medications, and if I go to use my puffers when I get an asthma attack, there is the risk that they wont work. So I use them as little as possible unless I need them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.
> ...


Thank you, I have never been so happy to hear one of my children's voices as I was today.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well... once again, I tried to get the picture of the baby goats on and it comes up as download and when I click on it, nothing! I don't know if i'm getting the pics on a different place or what. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


I just looked at the goats, nittergma, and they are so cute. The pic is slightly blurry but obviously they are goats and of different colors.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Nittergma, the new arrivals are adorable.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> * The 266th Pope of the Roman Catholic Church is Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio from Argentina* and he was the runner-up to Benedict XVI. He will appear in a few minutes with his papal name.
> 
> * Pope Francis I * is our new Pope, the Bishop of Rome, a Jesuit priest. He is 76 years old.


The election took shorter time than I had thought. I figured it would be at least tomorrow before we heard anything.

I wonder if Cardinal/Pope-Elect Bergolglio will be conservative or more flexible (not sure how to phrase that without being overly pc OR offensive).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caren, so glad that your DD is all right. Prayers that they get the gunman before he has a chance to do more harm. Prayers to all the families involved. And, no, gun control wouldn't prevent this. I'm not progun, but this country is so large and diverse that it would be hard to regulate, even if they stopped selling guns retail. These shooters are cowards and afraid to take their own life so they do something to get a police officer or the state after they are caught to do it.
Off soapbox now.
Cute baby goats. We have a farm not to far from me that makes goat milk cheese. Yummy! I stop in every now and then to get some. They make a key lime cheeseball that is delish. Makes me want some just thinking about it. Next time I'm home.
I am about 40 miles east of Birmingham. Been inside so the wind isn't a factor. Eyes are feeling fine after the drops and putting away the superwash merino. I'll try again in a few days.
Healing thoughts go out to all who need them.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am finding I am constantly having to reset the KTP to 'watch' , ie, it keeps setting it's self to 'unwatch' this is the third time I have had to do it this morning- anyone else having this problem? I did ask Admin about it a while back, but they were not much help!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

several hours of abcmouse later and grandpa can finally get on the computer. can you imagine how adept our youngsters are going to be on the computer when they become adults? avery is in prek and goes to the computer lab several times a week - ayden goes everyday since he has school all day everyday. i guess it is the coming thing and maybe i am a fuddydud but was there really anything wrong with the old way of doing things - using snail mail - much more personable. i'm not sure a diet of instsnt gradification is necessary or good, 

thats my rant for the day,

when i finally got up this morning there was a skiff of snow on the ground. it has been snowing on and off all day - not that it has added much more than a little more skiff - i just think it is unnecessary - really - spring is barely two weeks away and we have to have snow.

think i am going to boil potatoes and peas together for dinner tonight - it just sounds good. plus i have potatoes that need to be used - i will leave the skins on when i dice them up. wish i had a little cabbage to throw in with it.

now to catch up while my dryer dries away. they would dry nicely outside and smell very good - however - i'm not up to hanging them out when it is so cold. when phyllis and i were married she would wash the diapers the night before and i would get up early enough so i could hang them on the line before i left for school they would freeze on the line - when they bacame floppy you knew they were dry. she would bring them in. i didn't mind it then.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the DGD could logoff from the computer by the age of 18 months- not able to to log on at that point- but sure does know how now- forgotten the 'in' game- I know it used to be Dora the Explorer, but it is something different now- DGS is into Angry Birds.



thewren said:


> several hours of abcmouse later and grandpa can finally get on the computer. can you imagine how adept our youngsters are going to be on the computer when they become adults? avery is in prek and goes to the computer lab several times a week - ayden goes everyday since he has school all day everyday. i guess it is the coming thing and maybe i am a fuddydud but was there really anything wrong with the old way of doing things - using snail mail - much more personable. i'm not sure a diet of instsnt gradification is necessary or good,
> 
> thats my rant for the day,
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - do they really have public telephones in london - one would be hardpressed to find on here in the states.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - sending you heaps and heaps of soothing healing energy. hopefully someone from the church will do some grocery shopping for you.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

souxann - love your avatar - what a great looking kitty - looks like my sophie.

sam



siouxann said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you soothing restful sleep myfanwy - have a good sleep.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to sign out again for the night- it is approaching 12-30 am- the dog next door has started barking- but that is probably because he is tangled up- there are trees that he winds himself around. I have just finished one red, eyelash scarf for my friend Iritana, whom I treasure- because of her knowledge of things Maori- she grew up speaking both English and Maori, and is an Ordained Priest in the Anglican Church- hosted the Arch Bishop of Canterbury recently.
> Started the next red scarf for another friend from Church- this lady is helping me with my shopping- and very kindly brought me a plate of Taro, Chicken and salad last night! A welcome change of diet from Doogie's Amish tomatoes that I have mostly been surviving on lately- you can do this when you are on your own- I could not get away with it were Fale at home- I guess I have to be honest and admit I have spoilt him! Second husbands get a better deal when the first was as serious a mistake as mine was! However I digress! Hopefully I will retire to sleep- if not I have schooled myself to rest- most important to let the brain recover for the next day! My friend will drop by about three- and we will go shopping- I have located my petrol voucher for her- I will be photographing the yucca again in the mid-day sun- I have decided that gives it's best aspect.
> Happy Day to those in Britain, and the rest of Europe, good morning to the US! Hope Australia is settling down to some sleep with the cooler night- wish our's was a bit cooler ! God Bless All!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you soothing energy patches - may your heart be at peace.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, coming from De. Today spending time with my daughter. it is a nice day here not to cool lots of sun, I like that  . Hope everyone is feeling well, or better than before. Will be out a lot today shopping, yarn store and other places. I am praying for all of us who are lonely, feeling ill, can't do things, and in need of healing of any kind. My heart has been heavy for the last few days, so in a stat of prayer. And my KTP family are in my prayers. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful news marianne - aren't godmother's supposed to spoil the child? and i know you will do a good job. lol

sam

new mothers can be a bit testy too.



Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love your novels marianne - don't ever stop.

i quite understand the idea of being sad and happy at the same time - something i have never been able to explain either. i think a lot of us feel that way from time to time.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - are you still working on a knit version of your sunflower shawl?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I made it across a few of the short rows on the poncho last night--after a false start and frogging what I did first (out of practice!). So far, it seems the pattern is working. Yay! This morning I've put the beef, onions, carrots, and potatoes in the crock pot so supper will be ready when I am done with work. I need to get over there in a few.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day/night!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture of the smiling cat!!! He/she looks totally content.



Redkimba said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I fussed about my printer. Uninstalled printer and attempted to reload it and it wouldn't reload. Called tech support and low and behold my router was defective so trying to install wireless printing was impossible. This morning they came out and replace the router and behold....can print wireless and with computer plugged in. TA-DA!!!
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Congratulations, Honorary Gran!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute they are! Thank you for going to the extra effort to post this picture. Wish I could pet them.



Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is wrong with him nittergma? sending lots of healing energy his way.

sam

they are so cute



nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - are you still working on a knit version of your sunflower shawl?
> 
> sam


It is still in the plan--waiting on yarn! Meanwhile, I'm working on a knit poncho in the purple/gold yarn I posted a photo of a while back; the crochet version of that will be in the blue/gold if it all works out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ask4j - i was beginning to wonder where you were - we have not heard from your for a while. hope you will be back real soon.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - i don't think anyplace is safe anymore - a sad commentary on our society.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - oops - you were movng and i forgot - we should all be there to help you unpack.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, just caught up on the posts. So sad about the shooting at your Jamie's school. I can't imagine how anxious it must have been for you waiting to here she was okay. Prayers for the families of those who have suffered through this unnecessary violence.

Kehinkle saw that you were not east of Birmingham. Headed home now? Hope you have a safe and uneventful weather while on the road. Love the idea of a knit hard hat cover; one cool lady you are.

Marge, Zoe, and others experience health problems sending you tons of healing energy and prayers. Hopefully as spring breaks into our lives you will also have better health.

Going to go knit for awhile. Will check in with all you fine folks later on. Peace and hugs for all.
Gweniepooh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you were - what a scary moment for you. i hope they catch the person quickly.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I can only imagine! I'm so glad for you that Jamie is safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy five - hopefully the exercise will help.

it wouldn't hurt to do your inhalers a little more often - they will still work. might help the cough to go away.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > How are you feeling today, Zoe? I still have the cough but am regaining my strength...how about you?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, how terrifying that must have been...I'm glad Jamie is okay and my heart goes out to those affected.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> several hours of abcmouse later and grandpa can finally get on the computer. can you imagine how adept our youngsters are going to be on the computer when they become adults? avery is in prek and goes to the computer lab several times a week - ayden goes everyday since he has school all day everyday. i guess it is the coming thing and maybe i am a fuddydud but was there really anything wrong with the old way of doing things - using snail mail - much more personable. i'm not sure a diet of instsnt gradification is necessary or good,
> 
> thats my rant for the day,
> 
> sam


I'm with you on that, Sam. It's great that my girls are up to date now that they're adults, but I mourn the nearly total loss of cursive training and writing skills in the grade schools. And I wasn't able to be much help as I'm a poorly-taught lefty and all the rest of my family are righties.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > for those of you who would like a touch of olde england - here is a puzzle for you. bet you don't see many of these anymore-- oh dear - what is dr who to do.
> ...


Sam, thanks for the link to the puzzle, which I did. But these are telephone boxes, and Dr Who's Tardis is a Police box, and these are very rare nowadays. They have no windows that I can recall, and are a dark blue/ grey as far as I remember. I only ever remember seeing one in Glasgow when I was a student many years ago. They were not for public use, just the police and I'm not sure what they contained. Presumably direct lines to the police, ambulance, fire stations. I'm sure some of our UK members will know.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> caren - do they really have public telephones in london - one would be hardpressed to find on here in the states.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We still have them here in N. Ireland. Most villages have at least one and there are some in Belfast City centre but far fewer than was once the case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sam- I slept quite late for me- till the news came on the radio at 6 am! feeling a lot better for that!



thewren said:


> sending you soothing restful sleep myfanwy - have a good sleep.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


Hooray! They're 2 days old


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


Oh they are so pretty, do I see baby blue eyes peeping out? I hope the poorly one will be OK.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Well... once again, I tried to get the picture of the baby goats on and it comes up as download and when I click on it, nothing! I don't know if i'm getting the pics on a different place or what. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


The pic downloads and opens for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of healing energy five - hopefully the exercise will help.
> 
> it wouldn't hurt to do your inhalers a little more often - they will still work. might help the cough to go away.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam! I use the inhalers in the spring/summer/fall when I need them more. During the winter, I can manage the winter cough! I mostly only cough in the mornings before the coffee gets cold and the pb & j and pickle are all gone! hahaha, had the pumpernickle toast with it this morning!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


Your yucca looks more impressive every day. Interesting that you think it's scented. Does its perfume smell like any other flowers? You will have to print out a photo to remind you of it after its flower fades. Hope the walking stick idea will work if it dies after all this effort,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - do they really have public telephones in london - one would be hardpressed to find on here in the states.
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes they do I will see if Grant or Nix got a photo of one. Perfect place to duck into when the wind is blowing right through you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wednesday afternoon already. Knitted about 6/8 rows on my Wingspan shawl this morning. Haven't been doing much on it as the last time I did several rows, my eyes started itching and burning. Was hoping it wasn't the yarn, but now I'm not so sure. Put drops in and put the yarn away. Need to sew the ears in the bear and to make his snout. Then attempt faces on both the bear and bunny.
> Pup lover, where in IL do you live? Panther goes all over and I have spent several weekends in Bolingbrook and Minooka. Never know when I'll get there. PM me if you don't want your town on KP.
> Love looking at photos of other's work. Smocking while knitting?! Wow! I haven't even attempted cables. Have to see when the workshop is so I can learn.
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers today and everyday. Hope those who are feeling poorly start to feel better.
> ...


We are in Pontiac about 40 miles North of Bloomington/Normal. Anyone coming through this way let me know, we can meet up. Even down in Bloomington.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - i don't think anyplace is safe anymore - a sad commentary on our society.
> 
> sam
> 
> Have just heard they have still not caught the guy, but the students are allowed to move about the campus. I am sure there are some that live in the area that is still closed off will have to stay some place else for the night. Have spent most of the day on the phone with Jamie and her room mates. Mostly just listening to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't expect it to survive the predicted rain on Sunday- but that is a relatively small price to pay if we get some good rainfall.



TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


How cute are they!! Hope they are both doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > caren - i don't think anyplace is safe anymore - a sad commentary on our society.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We took pictures by the iconic phone booths in London - I'll see if I can pull it from the camera and post it.

Love the goats -- love that the new house is coming together, Ask4j ---- so sorry to hear some are still feeling poorly...many prayers. Caren, so thankful jamie is safe and saying prayers for all those affected.

Lurker - glad that you'll see Fale prior to September. Love the yucca more each day---doubt they'd get very far here in Illinois!

Sam, we limit "screen time" to less than 2 hours per day. That includes computer, iPhone, Nexuus and TV. That will probably change once he's doing work on the computer. We spend our time on puzzles, reading, art projects and activities. Many of the activities right now involve tracing. I'll have to check out the schoolhouse site you referenced===do the teachers put their assignments out on that website or is it general?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear this! Glad that Jamie is not hurt, prayers going out for all the students and their families as well as the faculty of the school. So scary, I will never understand why this happens.



NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - how many do you have planted? it looks like some smaller ones in the back.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We took pictures by the iconic phone booths in London - I'll see if I can pull it from the camera and post it.
> 
> Love the goats -- love that the new house is coming together, Ask4j ---- so sorry to hear some are still feeling poorly...many prayers. Caren, so thankful jamie is safe and saying prayers for all those affected.
> 
> ...


I will 'see' him hopefully this weekend on Skype, as well- which will be good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - how many do you have planted? it looks like some smaller ones in the back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Indeed there are more coming away- they kind of multiply! I planted the large one as a cutting from another plant! The big advantage is that they screen nextdoor's sitting room window. If many more grow I will have to cut them out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> caren - do they really have public telephones in london - one would be hardpressed to find on here in the states.
> 
> sam
> 
> There is still one in our grocery store, I think it may be the only one left in town.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - how many do you have planted? it looks like some smaller ones in the back.
> ...


Only if the plant itself is on the other person's property or overhanging onto their property.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

More because they are coming up where I prefer to have my tomatoes etc- because I have a very limited area with good sunlight all day!

BTW apparently some people have their's insured for upwards of $3000- had never considered that!



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Was 2:00 am before I fell asleep then DH woke me up at 7 as we planned to go to Sam's Club n do big shopping n meet DS1 for lunch. Went to Steak n Shake had their avocado steakburger yummy! Came home n put everything away watched a couple episodes of Justified and knitted before DH went to bed. Then did laundry and used my swifter mop with a piece of torn towel on it to wash kitchen walls and ceiling. They are covered in Merlite (?) Which is a washable surface. Lots of grease of course and nicotine. So glad DH is not smoking in the house anymore, wish he would quit. Says he will someday, I know it's hard if your not ready. I was ready and quit cold turkey, he is not ready yet he still enjoys it. Off to work on matching up quilt squares. Marianne, congrats on the granddaughter, and yes I understand about being sad and happy at the same time.

Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

While the college campus is in the same town as the shootings, the shootings did not take place at the college. Schools and the college were put into lockdown as a precaution. Here is a copy and paste of a news article about the shootings:

"Police said the suspect, Kurt Myers, 64, of nearby Mohawk, was believed to be in the vacant floors above the former Glory Days.
A gunman fired on police as they searched buildings earlier in the afternoon.
Myers is wanted for slaying two men and wounding two others with a shotgun at John's Barber Shop, around the corner from his home, then driving across the Mohawk River and gunning down two more men at Gaffney's Car Wash in Herkimer. Officers later found his maroon Jeep abandoned."

It is not known if the gunman is alive or is on the run again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, everyone! So sad to hear of another gunman. Just glad that Jamie is ok. I hope they catch him soon.

It was a beautiful day today. I'm glad that spring break is being so pleasant. I have not done much housework. I've just been enjoying staying home. I have done some knitting and lots of TV watching!

I'm getting ready to order some sock yarn from knitpicks as it is on sale. I don't know if I'll spend enough to get free shipping, but you never know! Once I get started it is hard to stop! My DS and BIL went to visit friends in Arkansas. K is a sew-er, crafter, and knitter. She gave DS some yarn that she didn't want anymore. I told my sis that now she has a stash! She was pretty excited. She is a beginning knitter and doesn't do anything very difficult. K gave her some easy patterns for baby blankets, too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818
> ...


What a beautiful rainbow, another answered prayer, and more blessing to come by way of healing.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


WOW new life, beautiful


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is a link to the shootings today. Was talking to Jamie about half hour ago most of her building have settled down.

http://www.wbng.com/news/local/Manhunt-for-suspect-in--197810391.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


Thank you soooooo pretty, and still growing. And did you say that it smelled good to sweet, nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding I am constantly having to reset the KTP to 'watch' , ie, it keeps setting it's self to 'unwatch' this is the third time I have had to do it this morning- anyone else having this problem? I did ask Admin about it a while back, but they were not much help!


No, mine seems to be ok at the moment.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am finding I am constantly having to reset the KTP to 'watch' , ie, it keeps setting it's self to 'unwatch' this is the third time I have had to do it this morning- anyone else having this problem? I did ask Admin about it a while back, but they were not much help!
> ...


And I have never had a problem with mine.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > caren - do they really have public telephones in london - one would be hardpressed to find on here in the states.
> ...


Same here. I think the rise of the mobile phone has taken away the need for them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


Lovely flowers, they're like bells and I can see what you mean about them looking like snowdrops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah well it remains a mystery as to why it is happening- it is a bit irritating- blame it on Sony! The weather here is a lot cooler today which is nice, and by Sunday we are supposed to get some rain-

In response to the 'unwatching' habit of my computer. 

We also get wild 'onion' flowers that are similar in shape to the yucca- except they have a green spot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


Lovely pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


I particularly love the shot of the two dogs frollicking. Handsome pair the DS and DGS!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom had a green thumb but I sure don't. Do okay with outdoor vegetables but indoor plants and flowers I just don't seem to have it. Mom had a philadendrum (sp) that completely covered a large sliding glass door in her dining room. We kidded her about growing her own curtains.


Have you seen the movie Desk set where Katherine Hepburn is taking down the philodendron that had grown all around her office?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I already had canceled the print job both on the printer and on the computer; still nothing clearing. Going to search for the install disk; delete and reinstall. Thanks for your help though and if you can think of anything else in case I've "misplaced" the disk feel free to pm me. help
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Have you restarted the computer?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


So cute!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through
> ...


Mine did with Explorer (which I don't otherwise use).


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my! This is a first for me! They are so darling. I hope they both survive. They look so healthy and I love how they have bonded.

Thank you for posting this picture. I have never seen a baby animal so young. Such an experience.

Thank you thank you thank you

Pontuf

quote=nittergma]The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


I love the yucca's we had two in the yard in the first place we lived in NewZealand- they are heavier than the ones I saw in Arizona -- we have some much smaller but look like the same family, on our Wester Prairies. They are magestic. Do I remember correctly that they die after they have flowered or is it that thay only flower every other year, can't remember


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


Is there more than 1 yucca plant in your yard?
Just saw your answer to Sam. Need to read all posts before replying, I guess.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes we have missed you! My how the last few months have flown by! Oh How nice you are finally in your new place and had your renovations completed before you moved in!
You gotta post some pics when you are settled.

Welcome home!

Pontuf

]


Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Hooray Ask4j!!! I've been thinking of you and wondering how things have been going [/quote]


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Been to Pontiac. Used to go to the auto plant in Normal. Don't know if they are still open. It has been awhile. As I can't remember for beans, I am starting a notebook with peoples names and towns. That way I can look through it when I need to. Then I can PM whoever is in the area. Mostly weekends.
Ohio Kathy

We are in Pontiac about 40 miles North of Bloomington/Normal. Anyone coming through this way let me know, we can meet up. Even down in Bloomington.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


A total of six- they seem to multiply successfully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


I am uncertain as to what will happen- this is the first time I have had them growing, and therefore my first flower - took about seven years to get to this stage!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne -congratulations on becoming a nana. Your baby shares the names of my first born. Beautiful. What have you made for Allison?

Caren -glad your daughter is safe-a scary situation for sure.

Enjoying the daily pictures of the amazing yucca plant.

Loved the baby goats, too.

WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


Great picture Julie! I love the contrast with the roof. Great composition.

Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Marianne -congratulations on becoming a nana. Your baby shares the names of my first born. Beautiful. What have you made for Allison?
> 
> Caren -glad your daughter is safe-a scary situation for sure.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


Just the way it is! As I sit knitting!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


Don't want to thinks about that, that it may die, even the leaves are beautiful.
:-(


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Be careful Puplover! Pontiac and I -55 is a speed trap! I have been stopped a few times driving from Chicago to my parents in Springfied. Many of my family members have gotten speeding tickets near the Pontiac exit. It's been a notorious Illinois Highway Patrol speed trap since way back in the 80s ! Never fails there is a cop car on the entrance ramp southbound to I -55.

Pontuf

I


Pup lover said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday afternoon already. Knitted about 6/8 rows on my Wingspan shawl this morning. Haven't been doing much on it as the last time I did several rows, my eyes started itching and burning. Was hoping it wasn't the yarn, but now I'm not so sure. Put drops in and put the yarn away. Need to sew the ears in the bear and to make his snout. Then attempt faces on both the bear and bunny.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I was east of B'ham but am now there. Tomorrow morning I should be headed for Jackson, MS if all goes well. 

Thank goodness the shooting wasn't at the college. Wonder what set the man off? Scary situation, for sure. In Ohio, there was a crash that killed 6 teens, 14 - 19. The 19 yo stole a suv from her roommate's brother and put 7 other teens in it. She was driving recklessly and lost it in an area they call "dead man's curve." Flipped it in 5 feet of water. Two got out and went for help. The last I heard the ones who died drowned. Such a sad ending for those boys. The other two have to live with it. Apparently they didn't know she stole it and they had asked her to slow down. 

Should get to bed as I can't sleep in tomorrow. Have a great night (day).

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pics Pup!

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! it is 8:45 pm here two hours later in Ontario - I had an excellent day - things are going great for me . I have been taking hourly lessons on my new imac it is amazing -- I decided this time that I was going to try to learn the bells and whistles -- darned thing started to talk to me the other day - I hit speech to see what would happen. this man's voice started to read the post I was typing. I nearly fell off my chair. My old one was 8 or 9 years old and this is like a cadillac in comparison to an old Ford v 8. 

I don't care for the mail program as I find it more difficult to figure out what is read, what is in the in box and what is in the out box. sometimes they improve stuff that doesn't need to be changed. 

I hope you are all well. I feel like I might be coming down with a cold. Hope not as I have to get the surgery on the bridge of my nose done and colds usually settle in my chest and with COPD it causes me problems -so keep your fingers crossed that this one will go away. 

Our weather was lovely today - l2degrees C - we went for a walk, there is a natural park which is land that was made into a park l00 years ago so it is completely natural . there are paths all around it and it is treasured by the people of our city. We live in a condo across the street from it- People take their dogs for walks, there are deer, coyotes and lots of birds not a lot of trees as it is a foothills-prairie type of land. we had a lovely walk and I felt really great from the lovely fresh warm (for us) in the middle of winter. There is a big jackrabbit that lives in the condo property- he was pure white last week and today his ears are brown and part of one side. so Spring is on the way!

Angora1 - I missed you - I hope you are doing well. Pontuff, did you have a nice trip -how is your weather in Arizona? I tried to read all the posts this week,and nearly made it. I hope everyone is doing well, and those who are not feeling very well, my best wishes go with you. Julie I love your Yucca - you have brought back so many wonderful memories of New Zealand for me so I treasure your posts. Looking forward to your workshop you have done so much preparation for it -- I applaud you and it will be a wonderful class. I think I like the lacy scarf the best but all your examples are wonderful.

I just talked to my sister from Ottawa -she has been diagnosed with alzheimers and it is so sad -She and her husband hid it from the family but he died of a heart attack a year ago today and the family went to her doctor to get a sedative - the doctor informed them that she could not drive and that she could not live in her house alone. so she has been in a 
Senior's residence since then. I flew down to visit her last April and we talk on the phone at least once a week. She is losing her short term memory but we have had lots of laughs and memories of when we were children growing up here in Calgary, ice skating on the outside rinks, and renting ponies on our birthdays with our cousins. It is sad but we are closer in some ways than we have been for a long time as she has always lived in Ontario and We have been out west. very sad - She was on of the brightest women I have ever known - Canadian champion women's curler - all her kids are curlers (for those who don't know what I am talking about -curling is an ice game where you throw rocks into a circle at the end of a strip of ice. Some Americans play it and many European countries. It originated in Scotland. She is slowly remembering less and less- but still manages to try to cover it up with everyone but me - a horrible disease and so hard on the family.

I started knitting another sweater -I got a pretty orange (not bright -a soft orange ) and am putting two cable strips up the front and they divide thefront into 3 panels. I will embroider something on each of the strips . have no idea whether it will be southwestern or flowers or what - will decide when I get the front done. I also started a pair of patchworkcat's socks - the pattern is easy and I am enjoying them. I still like the toe up magic loop method from darowil. Darowil is teaching her third class for us - a fishhat which should be fun. time is going by.

Well, I have enjoyed finally visiting with you all. I hope you are all doing well, I hope the new members are as delighted with theTea Party as I am, and I hope you are all doing well. Sam,once again a great job. Gwen, it was nice to talk to you tonight and your workshop sounds great. Time for bed and my book. good night all. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

One of my favorite movies!

Pontuf

quote=mjs]


Gweniepooh said:


> My mom had a green thumb but I sure don't. Do okay with outdoor vegetables but indoor plants and flowers I just don't seem to have it. Mom had a philadendrum (sp) that completely covered a large sliding glass door in her dining room. We kidded her about growing her own curtains.


Have you seen the movie Desk set where Katherine Hepburn is taking down the philodendron that had grown all around her office?[/quote]


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Marianne...your attitude is very positive and uplifting. Im always in need of support..however small or large. You can keep putting your view on here as far as Im concerned. I would imagine if this was upsetting to a person they would move on to other choices. I do not know of a family that has not had misery and sorrow but like you said...to move on and make the future blessed is the right thing to do.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have to get my day started again, LOL.. was doing good until I sat down to read "a few" post, LOL.. ended up reading all!!! But is good to be caught up once again!
> Not much on the day's activity list, so hope to spend some time knitting. Our neighbor had a new fence put up for his dogs, the workers gave me all the boards that were left over. I hope to make some type of barricade to keep the dogs out of my flower bed, should make an interesting project as there are several sizes and different shaped cuts. I am making a "fairy" garden for some friends children to enjoy when they visit. It's fun for me to craft the houses and such also. They do tend to be a bit rough with them but since they are just made with sticks and stones easy to repair or make something different the next time. A new way to stretch the imagination for sure! Our neighbors son loves to come and play with Aunt M and C, he is almost 3 now and so active, this summer should be most fun, I've heard he is going to get a swing and slide set!!
> C just came to let me know they are finished with the wood pile, mercy much more than I had imagined so should be fun planning this out!
> Take care my friend, have a wonderful day/night... whichever timezone you may be in.
> ...


Would love to help you with the fence...just what I like to do. Have my own tools.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *And we have white smoke pouring out of the Sistine Chaptel at the Vatican!!!! * We have a new pope for the Catholic Church. The bells are ringing! Dont know yet who it is! Fifth ballet vote.  It will be at least 40 more minutes before we know who was elected pope. Zoe


 :lol: viva il papa :thumbup: 
he was on my favorites list. Jesuits are the teachers. Did you know the Canadian Cardinal is close to Francis?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The yuccas in AZ have sprung up overnight probably from all the rain but not like Julie's. I'll take some pics when Pontuf and I walk tomorrow

Pontuf

morning


Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


Remind me...two or three of these cuties?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> * The 266th Pope of the Roman Catholic Church is Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio from Argentina* and he was the runner-up to Benedict XVI. He will appear in a few minutes with his papal name.
> 
> * Pope Francis I * is our new Pope, the Bishop of Rome, a Jesuit priest. He is 76 years old.


They want to say he is too old and only has one lung. Liked it very much that he wanted our prayers to succeed and do a good job. The world needs all positive thoughts.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Last minute post before my bedtime. I made a couple of pies for tomorrow. It's a silly holiday of "Pie Day" so I made an apple pie and a strawberry-rhubarb pie (from a pie filling).

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


even the small towns are not safe from the bad deeds of others. So happy for you to have her safe.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Caren, what a worry that has to have been for you- Thank goodness Jamie is safe. Thinking of you!
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's that time for me to rest, it's 11:54pm, I'm tired and had fun shopping. Will rest tomorrow, and visit with KTP family. :-D . De. Is nice for shopping no taxes. So blessing to all and joy, peace, and good health. Jessie


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.


oh that close up is most spectacular. Almost as if it is calling out rejoice I am here to please. Was it yucca scent you enjoyed yesterday?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine, too. DH was in IS his whole career and I remember when computers were that big. As I type this on my IPad-it brings to mind how far technology has come.



Pontuf said:


> One of my favorite movies!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Last minute post before my bedtime. I made a couple of pies for tomorrow. It's a silly holiday of "Pie Day" so I made an apple pie and a strawberry-rhubarb pie (from a pie filling).
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow.


KTP will be at you doorstep ....what time do you think? Maybe lunch time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

be interesting to see them!



Pontuf said:


> The yuccas in AZ have sprung up overnight probably from all the rain but not like Julie's. I'll take some pics when Pontuf and I walk tomorrow
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


I reckon it had to be- it was noticeable only in the early morning!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > several hours of abcmouse later and grandpa can finally get on the computer. can you imagine how adept our youngsters are going to be on the computer when they become adults? avery is in prek and goes to the computer lab several times a week - ayden goes everyday since he has school all day everyday. i guess it is the coming thing and maybe i am a fuddydud but was there really anything wrong with the old way of doing things - using snail mail - much more personable. i'm not sure a diet of instsnt gradification is necessary or good,
> ...


I totally agree! They have taken cursive writing out of the curriculum. There is also the loss of actually reading the newspaper. Also learning how to color and cut. Everything now is academic and tech related so kids today won't have the basics. It is amazing how many children never even learned how to color at home. Even though I work at a school I feel these things are very important so I teach when I can. Of course my students are so lacking I can get away with it being they are special ed.

Marianne congratulations! Hope you get to see her soon.

Julie I can't wait to see the new pictures. It gives us all something to look forward to every day. It is totally amazing to see the growth too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > caren - i don't think anyplace is safe anymore - a sad commentary on our society.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the dog pictures pup lover - gary's standard poodle and lexi's lag just race through the snow chasing each other.

father and son - the picture says it all.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brings a smile to me imagining you just cuddles up enjoying the chance to enjoy being home after so much work - enjoy yourself pammie - buy lots of yarn - you deserve it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone! So sad to hear of another gunman. Just glad that Jamie is ok. I hope they catch him soon.
> 
> It was a beautiful day today. I'm glad that spring break is being so pleasant. I have not done much housework. I've just been enjoying staying home. I have done some knitting and lots of TV watching!
> 
> I'm getting ready to order some sock yarn from knitpicks as it is on sale. I don't know if I'll spend enough to get free shipping, but you never know! Once I get started it is hard to stop! My DS and BIL went to visit friends in Arkansas. K is a sew-er, crafter, and knitter. She gave DS some yarn that she didn't want anymore. I told my sis that now she has a stash! She was pretty excited. She is a beginning knitter and doesn't do anything very difficult. K gave her some easy patterns for baby blankets, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Julie I can't wait to see the new pictures. It gives us all something to look forward to every day. It is totally amazing to see the growth too.


It has been fascinating watching as it unfurls from the inside out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are lucky there sandy - the little boys love to color - can sit for hours - and they are very neat - stay insidse the lines - avery is very particular - keeps asking what color it should be - he wants it just so.

sam



Sandy said:


> [I'm with you on that, Sam. It's great that my girls are up to date now that they're adults, but I mourn the nearly total loss of cursive training and writing skills in the grade schools. And I wasn't able to be much help as I'm a poorly-taught lefty and all the rest of my family are righties.


I totally agree! They have taken cursive writing out of the curriculum. There is also the loss of actually reading the newspaper. Also learning how to color and cut. Everything now is academic and tech related so kids today won't have the basics. It is amazing how many children never even learned how to color at home. Even though I work at a school I feel these things are very important so I teach when I can. Of course my students are so lacking I can get away with it being they are special ed.

Marianne congratulations! Hope you get to see her soon.

Julie I can't wait to see the new pictures. It gives us all something to look forward to every day. It is totally amazing to see the growth too.[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


Great pictures. My favorite is the romp in the snow wish I was there with them.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well it is 11:20pm here I am caught up (finally). After I watch the "rainy" weather report I think I will go to bed really tired tonight (even after sleeping for 2 hours with computer in my lap). See you all tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are interested in a free sock pattern check these out - i think someone should knit them and then model them.

sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/summer-slice/ml/1


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like those socks, Sam! I'm also thinking about making the penguin socks someone was talking about. I got the book today. I have to admit that they seem a little difficult. I guess I'll order the yarn and then muddle through it. I want to knit in the round, and I prefer toe-up, but I don't know if I'm confident enough to do that. I also like to knit both socks at the same time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


Looks like everyone's having fun from these, including the photographer! The second one is sooo cute - took me a moment to see what was going on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I totally agree! They have taken cursive writing out of the curriculum. There is also the loss of actually reading the newspaper. Also learning how to color and cut. Everything now is academic and tech related so kids today won't have the basics. It is amazing how many children never even learned how to color at home. Even though I work at a school I feel these things are very important so I teach when I can. Of course my students are so lacking I can get away with it being they are special ed.
[/quote]

A friend who teaches reception class says some children have no idea how to look at a book, which way up it is or how to turn pages to follow a story!! It's so sad for them to have missed having a parent or other adult actually read to them. I can't imagine how much I would have missed if I hadn't shared books with my DD when she was little. Bedtime reading was also special, with her knowing the words by heart so you couldn't leave anything out....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just woke up! Dozed off around 9pm, now it is midnight, Pontuf jumped on the bed and is sound asleep snoring next to me. 
I just went back and looked at your pictures Puplover . They are so cute. The snow is refreshing! It hit 90 degrees here in Scottsdale today. I hate that it is warming up early! Wish I could move to the Southern hemisphere for a few months!
Tomorrow i need to do some housework, vacuum, mop floors, clean bathrooms etc. Eight for St Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night. I have a fabulous corned beef and cabbage recipe with horseradish sauce made with heavy cream! Yum. It's really good and easy! Also making homemade Baileys Irish Cream. First time, it's easy and sounds really good.
Oh My! The coyotes are howling really loud! Sounds as if there are a dozen and in the back yard! Pontuf will probably sleep by the widow if they continue t howl.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

When there is a full moon Pontuf will stay up all night staring out the window into the back yard. If he could talk he could tell many stories I'm sure of all the critter visitors passing through the yard all night.

The windows in my avatar are the ones he looks out 24/7


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

TNS, my heart goes to the children who never have had anyone to read to them. Reading was so important in my family growing up and throughout our lives. What s a Reception Class?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, really cute sock pattern! Thanks for posting for all of us.

I was thinking of Doogie today and wondering how he is and what he is knitting....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOPPPs,I must be thinking of Gwenie too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well maybe I should try to go back to sleep. Looks like I'm the only one still up. Oh gee the coyotes are howling again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> Allison Elizabeth was born Monday at 4:40 pm. She weighs 7lbs 1 oz and she is healthy and so precious!! Hope to go this weekend to hold and rock her and tell her how spoiled she is going to be!!! LOL. I was not able to be there of course and yesterday was just not a good day to leave Mom. But phone calls and pictures via phone so far are having to make do. Mom and baby are doing well, new Daddy just overwhelmed, keeps saying she is so tiny, so pretty, LOL. New Dad's aren't they just wonderful!!!!!!
> Gotta catch up reading the post, just had to jump in with this news!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friends,
> M.


Yeah 'grandma' how exciting- it would be fantastic if you got to see her soon- they stop being newborns so quickly! Just look at Luke- he's almost not even a baby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TruthandLight your knitting is lovely. I know any little one would look beautiful in your creation.
> 
> Yesterday I fussed about my printer. Uninstalled printer and attempted to reload it and it wouldn't reload. Called tech support and low and behold my router was defective so trying to install wireless printing was impossible. This morning they came out and replace the router and behold....can print wireless and with computer plugged in. TA-DA!!!
> 
> ...


i would love to hear updates on the socks- patterns what heels you like etc. If they come from Socks a la carte you just need to tell which one as I have the book (the first two top down and toe up). You can always move to cuff down if you want. Easy to adjust my pattern for them (but I prefer toe-up personally)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i've never had a mango but i may have to get one just so i can try this.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Signing off again- had something to eat and drink- should be able to get some rest this time round- God Bless all!
> ...


Well I have just fisnihed tea- and we had a cabbage and ben soup recipe that posted=- probably by yhe same person as they both come from the Kitchen Daily. How do I know- well I just did one and yours is sitting in front of my computer still!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


They are so sweet! Hows the brown one going?- I suspect hat you may well have answered this by now. Do they usually have twins? or is one the norm?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding I am constantly having to reset the KTP to 'watch' , ie, it keeps setting it's self to 'unwatch' this is the third time I have had to do it this morning- anyone else having this problem? I did ask Admin about it a while back, but they were not much help!


Since making sure I open the last email I receive- even if I know I have no posts to read I haven't been unwatched. But I did need to sign in again this morning- I never sign out so was a bit worried I wouldn't remember my password. Normally only use it when I access KP from another computer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Yes- and the London ones are filled with postcards with phone numbers and a woman's name- and usually also a photo of a lovely young looking scantily clad young woman (well they may be more explicit by now, and maybe even men). I know they still have them as my DD mentioned them after her last visit.
> 
> Well this was answering a question about whether they still had telephone boxes in London- but I couldn't find it when I tried to get some of the quote out! ANd we still have some- not as many as in the past but they are still around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I like those socks, Sam! I'm also thinking about making the penguin socks someone was talking about. I got the book today. I have to admit that they seem a little difficult. I guess I'll order the yarn and then muddle through it. I want to knit in the round, and I prefer toe-up, but I don't know if I'm confident enough to do that. I also like to knit both socks at the same time.


If you can do wrap and turn the penguins aren't that hard- the top is knitted flat. This is because it is much easier to do the colour work flat. It is a cuff down sock- ansd would be better to stick to it as there are so many little bits to make sure you got turned round right if you go from the toe instead. They are fun- and I loved wotavhing the wings etc taking shape.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TruthandLight your knitting is lovely. I know any little one would look beautiful in your creation.
> ...


Darowil is it socks a la carte book 2 ? as that is the only one I can find on Amazon in the UK?
Have 2 pairs of socks on the go just now but I really must do some more of my Liz Stole

Marianne congrats on the new baby, no doubt plenty of pink items in the knitting list now

Julie that yucca is magnificent..great that you ave got Skype to link with Fale :thumbup:

Rather a dull overcast day today but at least it is dry, got a load of washing to go out so hopefully it will dry

Hugs and healing wishes to all who need or want them, tc everyone x :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I hate that it is warming up early! Wish I could move to the Southern hemisphere for a few months!


I would love to spennd a few months of our summer in the Northern Hemipshere! Oh to be able to afford to spnedtime in both every year. I would want some warm weather as break from the cold but not too much. But 90 already, thats almost as bad as we have had at the end of summer.- how hot does it get? Are still officially in winter? or don't you have 4 seasons?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> TNS, my heart goes to the children who never have had anyone to read to them. Reading was so important in my family growing up and throughout our lives. What s a Reception Class?


Over here reception is the first year at school (5 year olds)- but don't about for TNS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Darowil is it socks a la carte book 2 ? as that is the only one I can find on Amazon in the UK?
> Have 2 pairs of socks on the go just now but I really must do some more of my Liz Stole


The first socks a la carte is cuff down- I have both both but use number 2 most now as I mainly do toe up. Book Depository has all three (the third which I don't have is colourwork). Number two is the cheapest at 12.66 pounds (no1 is 16.14 and 3 is 16.99) and postage is free


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Today at the KP gettogether-the hostess showed Althea and me her collection of cat stamps from around the world- and it included a number from Aldernay.
I have the book on Aldernay sitting in the library waoiting for me to pick it up.

The filming sound s like it covers a number of yarn bombing efforts in Adelaide. ALthugh I couldn't har it all that well they asked the owman running it why she does it - and she gave a number of reasons- as I told her after the artist in her came out as she said things like reaching down into someone. I just think it is fun for people to see it and that it might help the raise the profile of knitting as well.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through


Oh how sweet! I love to watch them run and kick up their little heels in the sun. You know they feel good and are loving life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How about this- talking of yarn bombing and telephone boxes? Hopefully it works!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/48976714667150623/
Well it links for me so hopefully you can get it too.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker2 I sure am enjoying the yucca pictures. They make me feel cheerful just looking at it. I can imagine how you must be soaking in the sight and smell. I think I would have to sit and knit where I could see it for sure.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Julie I can't wait to see the new pictures. It gives us all something to look forward to every day. It is totally amazing to see the growth too.
> ...


I often use yucca as a trim around the top of my gourds. I take the leaves and beat them lightly with a rock on top of another rock. The soft matter beats off and leaves long tough fibers similar to thick thread. I then soak those fibers in a weak bleach water over night and dry them in the sun. They are great for baking baskets or trim for gourd tops.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Julie, I don't think the yucca plant dies because a house up the road from us has a huge 1 in their garden and I am almost certain it flowers every year,I know it flowered last year and sure think it already has the flower shoot on it again this this year. It will be interesting to see if it flowers now after all the unusual weather we are having for this time of year. It looks very similar to yours so unless there is a variety that only ever flowers the once then dies I think you will be enjoying your flowers for years to come. lyn x


Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie that yucca is magnificent..great that you ave got Skype to link with Fale :thumbup:
> 
> Rather a dull overcast day today but at least it is dry, got a load of washing to go out so hopefully it will dry
> 
> Hugs and healing wishes to all who need or want them, tc everyone x :-D


Thanks Agnes, it has been a long week with him away from a phone. Hopefully we will Skype soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Do you have a photo of what the finished result is like? Do you plait the fibres? Am I in a muddle or is it you Mawmaw who has the birds nesting in gourds? Forgotten what sort of birds they were- in gourds up a pole?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I just have to wait and see!

I am wondering if it is my turn to be solo. And at 10 to 1 am, probably time to try and get some more rest.



melyn said:


> Hi Julie, I don't think the yucca plant dies because a house up the road from us has a huge 1 in their garden and I am almost certain it flowers every year,I know it flowered last year and sure think it already has the flower shoot on it again this this year. It will be interesting to see if it flowers now after all the unusual weather we are having for this time of year. It looks very similar to yours so unless there is a variety that only ever flowers the once then dies I think you will be enjoying your flowers for years to come. lyn x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Must be near the Lincoln, IL exit which I believe is where the State Patrol headquarters are----have had quite a few family members stopped there on our way to Springfield to see DD or to Bloomington when she was at ISU.


Pontuf said:


> Be careful Puplover! Pontiac and I -55 is a speed trap! I have been stopped a few times driving from Chicago to my parents in Springfied. Many of my family members have gotten speeding tickets near the Pontiac exit. It's been a notorious Illinois Highway Patrol speed trap since way back in the 80s ! Never fails there is a cop car on the entrance ramp southbound to I -55.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


WOW, that is so nice, like that, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and ready to. Start my day. Cloudy today so I will be in most of the day, My daughter is at work so nice time to knit. And enjoy KTP, :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is the link where people can gather to let us know that they are interested in the fish hat workshop with darowil.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154100-1.html

Once I open the workshop on Monday the l8th (EST) I will announce it on the above link and those who have shown interest in the workshop will be aware that it is open. I know a few of you have mentioned you want to take the class- it is her third and we thank her for the time she has taken to help us with these workshops.

It is wonderful how much cooperation we have received from KP members who help us do a good job in every way they can. Especially the teachers who spend hours preparing their classes. Thanks to all of you on TP who have or are going to teach a class. so that those who are interested can learn new projects. Hats off to you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> TNS, my heart goes to the children who never have had anyone to read to them. Reading was so important in my family growing up and throughout our lives. What s a Reception Class?


It's the first class the children go into when they start formal school, usually when just over 4 or nearly 5 years old. Before this you usually have to pay for kindergarten, or find local play groups which are often run by volunteer parents at relatively moderate cost for a couple of hours maybe twice a week.
I only used the play groups to get DD used to meeting lots of other children, and took a turn at helping. I was lucky enough to be a stay at home mum as I had been made redundant just before she was born, and then worked part time from home. I wouldn't have missed this for the world despite having thoroughly enjoyed (most of) my working life. You get to see the world through a child's eyes again, wonder at leaves fluttering in the breeze and bees that look furry.....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


these gourds are absolutely beautiful - what a wonderful job you have done with them. I didn't realize that yucca could be used - but then it is like flax?? They are so beautiful and what a talent you obviously have.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> ...


How wonderful for you Margaret -- I don't think there is anything in the world that can match a new grand baby. Congratulations and enjoy you visit!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

just got this in a email from new stitch a day, would be great for a scarf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just got this in a email from new stitch a day, would be great for a scarf


It does look good for a scarf doesn't it- guess mine will come soon or be in inbox which I am giving a last run through before heading to bed- maybe before Friday morning if I get a move on as it is only 1115.

And guess what one of the very next emails i came to was? So that one has been saved for future reference without even looking at it!

It was also one of the last ones so Night NIght all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It was further North near Pontiac but it has been 17 years since I moved from Chicago and made that drive. My Dad always warned me about the speed trap around Pontiac! As many times as i made that trip he always gave me that warning before I left town. That 's what Dad's do. . Yes I remember the State Highway building near Lincoln. There is also one at my parents exit. For the last 17 years I have flown into St Louis and driven north on 55 to Springfield so nowhere near Pontiac. My parents were south of Springfield at the East Lake Drive Chatham exit. My Dad's office was in Lincoln Towers, just across from the State Capitol Building.

Pontuf

..=RookieRetiree]Must be near the Lincoln, IL exit which I believe is where the State Patrol headquarters are----have had quite a few family members stopped there on our way to Springfield to see DD or to Bloomington when she was at ISU.


Pontuf said:


> Be careful Puplover! Pontiac and I -55 is a speed trap! I have been stopped a few times driving from Chicago to my parents in Springfied. Many of my family members have gotten speeding tickets near the Pontiac exit. It's been a notorious Illinois Highway Patrol speed trap since way back in the 80s ! Never fails there is a cop car on the entrance ramp southbound to I -55.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


OOOH! Two very handsome men!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Waiting for this place to open so I can get rolling to Jackson. Reminds me of the Johnny Cash/June Carter song. 
Those gourds are nice. Alot of work put into them. Tried my hand at basket weaving. Not good! Went with crossstitch and crewel instead. Now knitting and crocheting. Have tried most crafts at one time. Now my DD1 is talking about decopaging (sp) some pics. She likes to garden even though it is only a small one. 

Have a great day/night.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.
> ...


ditto- I could not have expressed myself better- I am most impressed with your beautiful work!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


These look beautiful, and to my eyes, quite exotic. I will have to try to find some suitable gourds to try to grow here, but don't expect they will be outdoor ones in our climate. The natural colours are very attractive. I'm not sure whether I can find any yucca fibre tho' unless I beg a giant leaf from someone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just got this in a email from new stitch a day, would be great for a scarf


Just watched the video, looks like I know what my next scarf will be. I have the perfect yarn for it.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.
> ...


I have no experience with flax so I am afraid I can't answer that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.
> ...


I would post you some- but I don't think the authorities would let me!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

TNS said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.
> ...


Tall grasses can be dried and used the same way. They have to be soaked in water after they dry before using so they will not break. Once they are lashed to the gourd or made into a basket they are very sturdy.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


We have them in Virginia but not nearly as big, so I have to gather big amounts.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


I don't know what it is, but it's wonderful and you surly have put it to good use. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


flax can be worked either as is, or the green can be stripped off, traditionally with a mussel shell, and the fibre used for weaving, and also a particularly Maori form- Piu Piu making- where the leaves roll as they dry, but the scraped fibres form a pattern- these make a distinctive noise in traditional dance. This is the New Zealand flax- phormium tenax. The Northern Hemisphere flax is quite different- Valerie would know more about it, I suspect.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

have to agree with everyone they are fantastic... :thumbup:


Mmmm lots the quote bit......about the gourds


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html


Caren has just gone to fetch Jamie- but I think she will be delighted when she sees this piece of 'Who'iana [to coin a term]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The gunman has been killed by police in an armed standoff. The schools in the area are not open today. Nana Caren and everyone should feel safer now. Tragedies happen but some needlessly so. Continued prayers for the families and towns affected by this. Blessings and thanks to God for those who are safe, especially for Jamie. Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > It's a silly holiday of "Pie Day" so I made an apple pie and a strawberry-rhubarb pie (from a pie filling).
> ...


LOL - I'm planning on setting everything out around noon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

mjs said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My mom had a green thumb but I sure don't. Do okay with outdoor vegetables but indoor plants and flowers I just don't seem to have it. Mom had a philadendrum (sp) that completely covered a large sliding glass door in her dining room. We kidded her about growing her own curtains.
> ...


That is one of my favorite movies! They acted very well together and that plant was enormous


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The gunman has been killed by police in an armed standoff. The schools in the area are not open today. Nana Caren and everyone should feel safer now. Tragedies happen but some needlessly so. Continued prayers for the families and towns affected by this. Blessings and thanks to God for those who are safe, especially for Jamie. Zoe


I agree with you, and stand in prayer of thanksgiving.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are interested in a free sock pattern check these out - i think someone should knit them and then model them.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/summer-slice/ml/1


I'm printing these out. Another pattern for the sock yarn stash.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mitsubishi is in Normal, they are still operating.



kehinkle said:


> Been to Pontiac. Used to go to the auto plant in Normal. Don't know if they are still open. It has been awhile. As I can't remember for beans, I am starting a notebook with peoples names and towns. That way I can look through it when I need to. Then I can PM whoever is in the area. Mostly weekends.
> Ohio Kathy
> 
> We are in Pontiac about 40 miles North of Bloomington/Normal. Anyone coming through this way let me know, we can meet up. Even down in Bloomington.


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes Pontuf, they still like to sit there you need to slow down coming through this way, lol. I was born n raised here so well known.



Pontuf said:


> Be careful Puplover! Pontiac and I -55 is a speed trap! I have been stopped a few times driving from Chicago to my parents in Springfied. Many of my family members have gotten speeding tickets near the Pontiac exit. It's been a notorious Illinois Highway Patrol speed trap since way back in the 80s ! Never fails there is a cop car on the entrance ramp southbound to I -55.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Exfoliate, exfoliate!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

There is a ISP headquarters here in Pontiac also Rookie, right by the prison.



RookieRetiree said:


> Must be near the Lincoln, IL exit which I believe is where the State Patrol headquarters are----have had quite a few family members stopped there on our way to Springfield to see DD or to Bloomington when she was at ISU.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.
> ...


Had you though of New Zealand flax (Phormium sp.)? it gives lovely long fibres. I'm in awe of the gourds. They are works of art indeed. Earlier this morning on local radio, I heard of a new use for a defunct public telephone box. The box in Crossgar, in County Down will house the new village cardiac defibrillator. The door will have a kep-pad system and if needed, one of over 100 newly-trained volunteers in the village will phone the ambulance service for the key-pad code. That action will also alert the ambulance service. This initiative is jointly run by Red Cross, British Telecom, Queen's University and the village community. I was most impressed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No idea but love your use of it!



TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


Your gourds are beautiful!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I've just posted the suggestion of using New Zealand flax!!! Great minds. The flax used for the manufacture of linen is Linum usitatissimum, an annual that has bast fibres, thoise that run from root tip to stem tip, hence it is pulled rather than cut. The fibres are released by partial rotting of the external tissues and, after drying are then combed to open the fibres and separate off those that are small. In 2000, I had a go at thigh spinning when at a Maori village near Rotarua. It was good fun and the lady who was the expert was a great teacher.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The gunman has been killed by police in an armed standoff. The schools in the area are not open today. Nana Caren and everyone should feel safer now. Tragedies happen but some needlessly so. Continued prayers for the families and towns affected by this. Blessings and thanks to God for those who are safe, especially for Jamie. Zoe


May I echo all that you have said.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!


thewren said:


> what is wrong with him nittergma? sending lots of healing energy his way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Och. I'm sorry. Kids are such lovely little animals but they are vulnerable in the firest couple of days. My Aunt kept goats for years and we loved the milk, which was more flavoured than the goat's milk I now buy form the supermarket.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the compliments on the pictures. DGS loves to hide behind the couch cushions and yells I'm stuck I'm stuck help me nana or pawpa whichever of us is handy. Daisy likes to stick her nose under there and find him.

The camera DH got me for Christmas will take action shots which we wanted for dogs and grandkids as both move fast! The shot of the dogs was one of many where they started by the fence running towards me and I got 6 or 7 shots from the fence to me. Nice to be able to get hood shots. Our old camera you had to wait at least 8 seconds between pictures.

Need to get moving going shopping with mom and a friend.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that the little guy didn't make it.



nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


The Rotorua weavers are held in high esteem- there are several regional styles of weaving- and it is great to see the young people getting involved in this ancient craft.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mawmaw your gourds are wonderful! What kinds of gourds to you use? Do you grow them yourself?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


so sorry to hear the little one did not survive- I would make a rotten farmer- far too soft hearted.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Brilliant! Both the design and the comment :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry

Pontuf



nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Mawmaw your gourds are beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning, all--Thursday, almost 8:30 here.

Pammie, what kind of sock yarn are you ordering? I have used the Stroll and the Stroll Glimmer and like them a lot, but I'm always interested to hear what others like.



Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The yucca, this morning, 14th March 2013.
> ...


I think it depends on species and location--the ones at Bub's work don't die after blooming. They are at least 40 years old and put up new shoots and bloom every year. I am not sure what specifically they are, though. I know others don't get as big and some bloom just once or twice in their lifetimes. I have planted seeds and they do come up, but it takes them a long time to get going. Some also do put out runners and those grow into babies. 

I'm still catching up, hope to get to the end before work--it may be spring break for a lot of schools, but I was pretty busy yesterday, even so!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maw maw, your gourds are spectacular? Tell us more about how you got into gourd artistry. We'd love more pics. Did you burn the horse into the side of the gourd? Do you sell them?
Sassy Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


could it possibly be a gravy boat ( very old??)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still catching up (as usual) but you all are certainly on my mind and in my prayers!! 
I sure hope they catch the person who did the shooting Caren,I'm glad Jamie is ok!! Somehow this has all got to stop!
I'm happy to hear a new pope has been chosen! We were listening on the radio when the white smoke went up. I've heard he has done a lot of work with the poor bless him for that! 
I'm so glad your move went well ask4j! It was a lot of work when we moved, many years ago,organizing, getting rid of stuff, ugh. I love Akea kitchens! 
I Hope your foot is feeling better soon 5mm. I remember have an ultrasound done on my neck once and it helped quite a bit. I didn't know antibiotics could do that!
Hopefully everyone will be feeling well soon. Sickness is sure a drag! All are in my prayers!! 
nittergma


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

agnescr said:


> just got this in a email from new stitch a day, would be great for a scarf


Absolutely. I thought the same when I saw it this morning!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The gunman has been killed by police in an armed standoff. The schools in the area are not open today. Nana Caren and everyone should feel safer now. Tragedies happen but some needlessly so. Continued prayers for the families and towns affected by this. Blessings and thanks to God for those who are safe, especially for Jamie. Zoe


Amen!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Nittergma, I am so sorry to hear about the little one passing. Sending hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Maw maw, your gourds are gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


What beautiful animals! DD has a (giant!) plushie of one like your bigger dog--he takes up the whole bed, so he's probably life-sized. lol

And she and I both loved seeing the baby goats. I'm so sorry you lost the one. We'd love to have some of our own someday.

Shirley, I hope you are not getting a cold and that your surgery is taken care of simply and quickly!

Ask4j, happy to see you back and glad you are getting the move behind you as well.

And y'all don't get me started on reading and writing education...my kids consider themselves lucky to have grown up with an English major--they might have complained at the time but now they appreciate what they learned at home. 

My GS turns 2 on Sunday...how time flies by. He looks like a little man now!



darowil said:



> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Terry Wogan, who used to have an early morning radio programme on the BBC, always said you should only eat a mango in the bath! They are very juicy. :lol:
> ...


It's the same with watermelon--we always eat it outside. I do love a good fresh fruit in season.

Beautiful gourds! I have seen yucca weavings from long ago in the museum; sandals were also made of the fibers and there is at least one that also is used for making soap. Plants are so very versatile.



TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


A gravy or sauce dish, perhaps? But a lovely yarn bowl, nonetheless!

Has anyone heard from Southern Gal lately? I keep everyone in my thoughts and send healing energy to those who need it. I am caught up now and must get ready for the day--hope to be back this afternoon!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana Caren I'm so glad that Jamie is OK. Prayers go out to all the students and to the families who lost their loved ones.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Found this on facebook thought it was funny and no disrespect intended to the new Pope or any Catholics


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our daughter lived in Chatham --- and former SIL is a principal at one of the schools there. DD teaches the visually impaired in the Springfield SD so travels from school to school.


Pontuf said:


> It was further North near Pontiac but it has been 17 years since I moved from Chicago and made that drive. My Dad always warned me about the speed trap around Pontiac! As many times as i made that trip he always gave me that warning before I left town. That 's what Dad's do. . Yes I remember the State Highway building near Lincoln. There is also one at my parents exit. For the last 17 years I have flown into St Louis and driven north on 55 to Springfield so nowhere near Pontiac. My parents were south of Springfield at the East Lake Drive Chatham exit. My Dad's office was in Lincoln Towers, just across from the State Capitol Building.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana Caren I'm so glad that Jamie is OK. Prayers go out to all the students and to the families who lost their loved ones.


I to will add that I am glad that Jamie is fine , and came to no harm my thought with the families affected by this tragdey


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

so sorry to hear that.....it's always sad to see these things happen...my hope that mom and baby continue to do well.


nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


TNS - my cousin deal with antiques. I copied the photo and sent it to her to see if she can identify it. If anyone knows what this really is, it will be my cousin  I'll post when she replies.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Wow, sooooo sorry, a loss is a loss, my prayers for the other one. And you


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again, I just heard back from my cousin and she seems to think that the fabulous, repurposed yarn bowl and knitting needle holder was maybe really used as a centerpiece on a table for a flower arrangement in the center and candle sticks in the opening on either side


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My parents moved to Lake Springfield when I was in college. My younger brother and sister went to high school in Chatham.

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Our daughter lived in Chatham --- and former SIL is a principal at one of the schools there. DD teaches the visually impaired in the Springfield SD so travels from school to school.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html


I know a little boy that will love this. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html
> ...


Grant is driving back from getting Jamie. I am taking this time to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better sit another place - i'll be there - what time did you say dinner was served?

coyotes howling - how great is that - all i get are barking dogs.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I just woke up! Dozed off around 9pm, now it is midnight, Pontuf jumped on the bed and is sound asleep snoring next to me.
> I just went back and looked at your pictures Puplover . They are so cute. The snow is refreshing! It hit 90 degrees here in Scottsdale today. I hate that it is warming up early! Wish I could move to the Southern hemisphere for a few months!
> Tomorrow i need to do some housework, vacuum, mop floors, clean bathrooms etc. Eight for St Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night. I have a fabulous corned beef and cabbage recipe with horseradish sauce made with heavy cream! Yum. It's really good and easy! Also making homemade Baileys Irish Cream. First time, it's easy and sounds really good.
> Oh My! The coyotes are howling really loud! Sounds as if there are a dozen and in the back yard! Pontuf will probably sleep by the widow if they continue t howl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking a nice hot bubble bath.

sam



darowilSir Terry Wogan said:


> I usually lean over the kitchen sink


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


Baby yourself a bit. Get plenty of rest, tea, and more rest. Prayers going out for a speedy recovery and no more relapses.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spring arrives 20 march darowil - and yes - we have four seasons. in northwest ohio spring can still be fairly cool and usually very wet - april showers bring may flowers kind of wet. sometimes it keeps the farmers out of the field until mid-june.

sam



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that it is warming up early! Wish I could move to the Southern hemisphere for a few months!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and then go here. sam

http://pinterest.com/susanpearls/yarn-bombing-and-street-art/



darowil said:


> How about this- talking of yarn bombing and telephone boxes? Hopefully it works!
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/48976714667150623/
> Well it links for me so hopefully you can get it too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the picture of the smiling cat! And those baby goats are just adorable!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw12 - did you make these beautiful gourds - what a great talent - love the covered dish.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


I am sorry to hear this Charlotte, I am sure your faithful companion is at your side- a pat for him!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!
> ...


You dear girl. Seems that your immune system is at a low ebb. Take Gigi's advice and I hope you feel better within the next 24 hrs. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know what it is but it does make a great yarn bowl - even a place to put your needles.

sam



TNS said:


> Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Should have read all the updates. I'm so sorry forthe loss of your baby goat, Nittergma. While it is a part of 'farm life', it is still a loss. Prayers and healing thoughts to the remaining kid, his mom, and to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that takes recycle to a new level - what a great idea.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> [ Earlier this morning on local radio, I heard of a new use for a defunct public telephone box. The box in Crossgar, in County Down will house the new village cardiac defibrillator. The door will have a kep-pad system and if needed, one of over 100 newly-trained volunteers in the village will phone the ambulance service for the key-pad code. That action will also alert the ambulance service. This initiative is jointly run by Red Cross, British Telecom, Queen's University and the village community. I was most impressed.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


Oh dear Pontif not so good stay warm and maybe have a hot toddy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I just woke up! Dozed off around 9pm, now it is midnight, Pontuf jumped on the bed and is sound asleep snoring next to me.
> I just went back and looked at your pictures Puplover . They are so cute. The snow is refreshing! It hit 90 degrees here in Scottsdale today. I hate that it is warming up early! Wish I could move to the Southern hemisphere for a few months!
> Tomorrow i need to do some housework, vacuum, mop floors, clean bathrooms etc. Eight for St Patrick's Day dinner on Saturday night. I have a fabulous corned beef and cabbage recipe with horseradish sauce made with heavy cream! Yum. It's really good and easy! Also making homemade Baileys Irish Cream. First time, it's easy and sounds really good.
> Oh My! The coyotes are howling really loud! Sounds as if there are a dozen and in the back yard! Pontuf will probably sleep by the widow if they continue t howl.


Sounds like the horseradish sauce I make at Christmas to go with beef tenderloin. I love corned beef and cabbage but DH does not.sometimes we will go out that day so I can indulge. What's for dessert?

So sorry you are not feeling well again-hope it passes quickly so your dinner plans can go forward.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!


Bummer. I watch that Dr. Pohl show on Animal Planet<?>, and most of those farm folks say pretty much the same thing. I don't blame them; it would be hard not to get attached to something you've raised since it was born.

Glad to hear surviving baby & Mama are doing well.

**
ETA: I didn't get the position here at work that I applied for. I'm trying to be an adult, but - doggone it - I'm tired of being told that they promote from within but they end up hiring from the outside. I'm ready to focus on my RIM certification process so I can have an extra fall-back.

I'm going for another piece of pie & some of Sam's tea; that will help me feel better....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how sad nittergma - sending you soothing healing energy and lots of growing energy to the new arrival.

sam



nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - not disrespectful at all. sam



agnescr said:


> Found this on facebook thought it was funny and no disrespect intended to the new Pope or any Catholics


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no.....hope you get better quickly.



Bobglory said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is not good pontuf - sending you mountains of healing energy - be sure and drink lots.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry you did not get the position redkimba - their loss. what is "rim" certification.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Horseradish cream is great with ham, corned beef and of course any roast beef...I love it with prime rib; but also with beef brisket....remember grinding up the horseradish root using the old hand crank and crying our eyes out....we had to take turns. I still haven't had any horseradish that was as potent as that where it makes your nose burn...closest was some wasabi! May try to grow my own horseradish this year, but will use the food processor.

I love Irish soda bread with the corned beef....making me hungry.

My


purl2diva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I just woke up! Dozed off around 9pm, now it is midnight, Pontuf jumped on the bed and is sound asleep snoring next to me.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blue sky - bright sunshine - i just wish it wasn't so cold out - supposed to get to 45 degrees today - it will be hard pressed to do it. at least the sunshine is nice.

almost time for the little boys to be home from school - then no doubt it will be abcmouse time.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...it is National Pie Day so you have that pie!!



Redkimba said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother-in-law used to make horseradish - ground it outside - the first time i had it she warned me that it was stronger than store boughten - but i bragged about how much i loved the stuff - so i took quite a dollop with the roast beef - i couldn't breathe - talk about burning - i think smoke was coming out of my ears. believe me i watched how much went on the next mouthful.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Horseradish cream is great with ham, corned beef and of course any roast beef...I love it with prime rib; but also with beef brisket....remember grinding up the horseradish root using the old hand crank and crying our eyes out....we had to take turns. I still haven't had any horseradish that was as potent as that where it makes your nose burn...closest was some wasabi! May try to grow my own horseradish this year, but will use the food processor.
> 
> I love Irish soda bread with the corned beef....making me hungry.
> 
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is a site for folks interested in gourds and can't grow them yourselves.

http://www.WelburnGourdFarm.com.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nittergma sorry the little one was lost. I know it hurts when that happens. We had sheep at one time and it was sad each time we lost one.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mawmaw your gourds are wonderful! What kinds of gourds to you use? Do you grow them yourself?


We do grow some and buy some. Ours tend to have thinner shells because of our shorter growing season. It takes a long season for a thick gourd. Perhaps the soil has something to do with it also.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maw maw, your gourds are spectacular? Tell us more about how you got into gourd artistry. We'd love more pics. Did you burn the horse into the side of the gourd? Do you sell them?
> Sassy Joy


Yes I do the all of the work on them. I sometimes inlay stones in them and use many things to decorate them. I did show and sell them but now that I am older I usually just give them as gifts. I studied art, so got a little experience at a lot of things. Now I just do stuff for enjoyment and to stay busy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are beautiful....I don't know that I've ever seen anything like them --- will have to look at our State Fair Art Building for them this year!! What talent!!


MawMaw12 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Maw maw, your gourds are spectacular? Tell us more about how you got into gourd artistry. We'd love more pics. Did you burn the horse into the side of the gourd? Do you sell them?
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pontuf so sorry you are not feeling well again. My, you have had it rough for a while. Things have to start looking up soon. Prayers for your healing.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Redkimba-sorry you didnot get the position you applied for. I had a similar experience on two different occasions. I finally left for another organization. Certainly adding skills to your resume would be a good idea. I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry you did not get the position redkimba - their loss. what is "rim" certification.
> 
> sam


RIM is Records Information Management and deals with the field of management responsible for the efficient and systematic control of the creation, receipt, maintenance, use, and disposition of records, including processes for capturing and maintaining evidence of and information about business activities and transactions in the form of records. (definition courtesy of ARMA)

ETA - thanks for all the support.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlotte, I was born and raised in Alton, IL, just north of St Louis and lived in that area of IL several times. The last time we lived in IL we were just south of Springfield and east of I-55 in Raymond, IL, for about 19 months before relocating to Suffolk, VA. 

I could stand at my kitchen sink and see the lights of the big rigs headed north on 55 at night in the winter when the trees were bare. That was about 5 miles due west of our house.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry the little one didn't make it, nittergma. He looked so sweet. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


How talented you are!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Got to Jackson and delivered the freight. Ate a salad and some Mountain man stew (dehydrated from Coleman) that I put in my crockpot before leaving B'ham. Thought I would try it as it was on clearance in the camping dept of WalMart. Not bad but the sodium count was sky high. Added a can of peas and carrots and only at half. Rest for supper but I will add more water. Need to go into WalMart and fill up my water jugs if they have the dispenser. Sunny day in MS and breezy. Maybe a walk later.

Sorry to hear about the baby goat. Hope the other continues to thrive.
Pontuf, healing wishes sent your way. Rest and liquids.
Not surprising to hear that the gunman was killed in a shoot out. Glad that it is over and now for the healing to begin. Bet Caren's DD gets extra hugs and attention this week. Send her my good wishes.

Off my duff and into the store. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html


Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/dalekcloth.html
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Aw, what a shame!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still using your foot pattern and this time I used "petals" for the body and page 77 top pattern for the cuff (can't think of the name right now only the page; it is the cuff that is acutally paired with petal in the picture on page 77. Just finishing up sock 1 and about to do sock two. Will post picture of the lone sock later.


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TruthandLight your knitting is lovely. I know any little one would look beautiful in your creation.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got the book this past weekend and am so excited. Can't wait to do a pair of them. Glad to hear that the penguins is pretty simple. I can do top down; just prefer toe up so as soon as my box of yarn I ordered get here I'll probably get started.



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I like those socks, Sam! I'm also thinking about making the penguin socks someone was talking about. I got the book today. I have to admit that they seem a little difficult. I guess I'll order the yarn and then muddle through it. I want to knit in the round, and I prefer toe-up, but I don't know if I'm confident enough to do that. I also like to knit both socks at the same time.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are doing a great job of documenting the progress of the Yucca Lurker - We have had such nice weather that I have been fixing moats around my trees and pitching pots of plants that didn't make it through the winter!! Hope all is well with you - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - how many do you have planted? it looks like some smaller ones in the back.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Adding my wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting busy - make sure you pace yourself by dear. luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Was 2:00 am before I fell asleep then DH woke me up at 7 as we planned to go to Sam's Club n do big shopping n meet DS1 for lunch. Went to Steak n Shake had their avocado steakburger yummy! Came home n put everything away watched a couple episodes of Justified and knitted before DH went to bed. Then did laundry and used my swifter mop with a piece of torn towel on it to wash kitchen walls and ceiling. They are covered in Merlite (?) Which is a washable surface. Lots of grease of course and nicotine. So glad DH is not smoking in the house anymore, wish he would quit. Says he will someday, I know it's hard if your not ready. I was ready and quit cold turkey, he is not ready yet he still enjoys it. Off to work on matching up quilt squares. Marianne, congrats on the granddaughter, and yes I understand about being sad and happy at the same time.
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!!!! Thanks for sharing -


Pup lover said:


> Have been playing with the new camera and getting some pictures on our computer. Just thought Id share


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> ETA: I didn't get the position here at work that I applied for. I'm trying to be an adult, but - doggone it - I'm tired of being told that they promote from within but they end up hiring from the outside. I'm ready to focus on my RIM certification process so I can have an extra fall-back.
> 
> I'm going for another piece of pie & some of Sam's tea; that will help me feel better....


Sorry to hear you missed out, Red - their loss.

:thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry you did not get the position redkimba - their loss. what is "rim" certification.
> 
> sam
> ...................................................................................
> Great minds......!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those gourds are gorgeous! What a talented lady you are. Do you sell them or just make them for yourself/family? Really impressive.



MawMaw12 said:


> Lurker here are a couple of gourds I have done using yucca on the tops. I just hold the fibers together much like using pine needles and lash them around. The baskets are done the same. Right now I don't have any baskets.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I need to get out and have a look - no yuccas on my lot....but I might need to plant some.... Hope all is well in your neck of the state Pontuf- luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> The yuccas in AZ have sprung up overnight probably from all the rain but not like Julie's. I'll take some pics when Pontuf and I walk tomorrow
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> ...


Ditto

:-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ


darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


The Asian Chicken was very tasty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


Oh, how I remember hearing mine laugh for the first time over the phone--what a feeling!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Pontuf. So, so sorry that this has found you again. Is it the flu do you think or just some random virus? Prayers for you along with lots of healing energy.


Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


So sorry to hear that, double trouble, not fair. Praying healing for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry nittergma- that is a rough start for sure. I hope the other baby does well- it makes me miss my goats to see the little ones. A neighbor in Norco, California was called the "goat lady" and she bred some pygmies that were hornless and the milk chocolate colored ones were very popular as pets - they looked like little deer- get some rest and give the baby a pat for me- luv-AZ


nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Makes me smile just hearing about it. Babies have such delightful real belly laughs. Nothing pretentious or false...true joyful laughter. Good for everyone's soul!


KateB said:


> Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> One of my favorite movies!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I love the Mexington avenue bus.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are doing a great job of documenting the progress of the Yucca Lurker - We have had such nice weather that I have been fixing moats around my trees and pitching pots of plants that didn't make it through the winter!! Hope all is well with you - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks AZ, it has been a fascinating process!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


I do like it, very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!!



gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


Lovely work- I think your adjustment has done well!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Ironing ??? Can someone tell me what that is ?? Is it something nice ? should I be doing it? Am I missing out on something by not ironing ?? lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> ...


How did I miss the Asian Chicken recipe? can anyone remember what page number?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I missed it too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


That is lovely, very well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


that looks very nice, did you block it?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a fabulous corned beef and cabbage recipe with horseradish sauce made with heavy cream! Yum. It's really good and easy! Also making homemade Baileys Irish Cream. First time, it's easy and sounds really good.
Oh My! The coyotes are howling really loud! Sounds as if there are a dozen and in the back yard! Pontuf will probably sleep by the widow if they continue t howl.[/quote]

Sounds like the horseradish sauce I make at Christmas to go with beef tenderloin. I love corned beef and cabbage but DH does not.sometimes we will go out that day so I can indulge. What's for dessert?

I would love to have the recipe for the horseradish sauce from both of you. Would you be kind enough to pm me with it? Thanks in advance. I might not find it if it's posted on the Tea Party as there are so many pages by the time I can get back to read it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download
> ...


I just wet it, carefully squeezed out the water and placed it on a towel. I stretched it a bit and then rolled up the towel before going to bed. In the morning, this was the result. It could still stand a light steaming, maybe.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie. Earlier this morning on local radio said:


> What a good idea, its great to hear of new uses of such interesting 'street furniture' which might otherwise be removed. And properly used defibrillators can save many a life. Good for them!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


This all sounds fascinating Valerie. I imagine Linum has been used for many centuries. It has such a pretty blue flower if its the one I think. I read somewhere that the Germans were using nettle fibres for the uniforms near the end of the war; I assume they will yield something similar if coarser than Linen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I have one I just completed that could benefit from this treatment- looks like the same pattern! or very close!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I think I had heard that blacksmiths do ironing. You have to heat the irons until they are redhot. Then you pound them into horseshoes.............lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


And mine...Lin


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am constantly amazed at your strength marianne - and how you face life so cheerfully - healing energy to your aunt and to your mom and some soothing quiet energy to you.
> ...


Marianne: Never fear the length of your posts as the thoughts and content are of such edifying nature that you raise everyones level of contentment and viewpoint on lifes challenges with the way that you face yours. I pray for you to experience fewer challenges soon as this sustained level of stress cannot be good for you. We love you,your mother and all that you convey. Marlark Marge.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Your sock patterning looks really good gottastch. Lovely blend of colours.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Kathy, you do lovely work!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


Looks great!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


I really like that. Very nice!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Ironing ??? Can someone tell me what that is ?? Is it something nice ? should I be doing it? Am I missing out on something by not ironing ?? lol
> ...


LOL. That is too funny.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been trying to catch up between sneezes today! Ugh, allergy season seems to be here. Love the blue scarf and the socks. Healing thoughts to all in need--hope to catch up again later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh this stinks Pontuf- stay warm and drink lots of liquids - so sorry you don't feel good. luv=AZ


Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

so glad that Jamie is ok - things like that are so unnerving to be involved in even at a distance. I hope Jamie enjoys her break- luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

so sorry Red - I hope the pie helps - they don't know what they're missing--- luv-AZ


Redkimba said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love it - if you didn't we wouldn't know what to think!!!!Enjoy!!!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you liked it Kate - It went over well here too. I know that DH can't have the soup- but if darowil thinks it was good I may make me a pot!!! The chicken was so easy - that's my kind of meal!! 


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW!!! those are great!!!


gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with you dollyclaire - when I worked EVERYTHING went to the drycleaners!!!!! No iron in my house.


dollyclaire said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job!!!


gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's on page 26 of this week - it is a link I posted.


agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's on page 26 of this week - it is a link I posted.


NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it sounds like DH needs my help in the shop - but this is so a "not dirty" day- I have shoes with bows on the toes on!!!! But I will go see what it's all about - and then think about what to do with some leftover baked chicken for dinner. I hope everyone has a good evening/morning/day - you know!!
luv-AZ


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Flax has been used for millennia, TSN. There are drawings of linen garments on the walls of many Egypian tombs and from one of the oldest sites in Turkey, handspun and handwoven linen has been excavated. It think this material is over 4,000 years old (it was from a New Stone Age site but I can't remember the dates! The beginning of the New Stone Age varies across Europe!!). Fibes from nettles (Urtica dioica) are beautifully fine if well worked. Remember the German folk tale of the maiden spinning nettles to make shirts for her brothers that has been turned into swans? Ramie is also a nettle fibre and was popular some years ago, combined with cotton. I had a lovely white sweater in a ramie/cotton mix. I've spun flax and really badly!! It wasn't the greatest flax to begin with. I spun it to make garden twine for a friend who is gardening mad. He'd never had handspun garden twine before. I'm not surprised!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Mad -the lot of us!! Oh I laughted!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


well, now, come to think of it Sam was talking about horse and buggy or something the other day, so I got to thinking about this ironing thingy..............I mean horses do have to have shoes right? hmmmmm, I do think we need to consult the sages of wisdom and understanding..............


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


It is beautiful. I love that shade of blue -- very nice pattern too. you do lovely work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


That just isn't fair - once is enough. I do hope you feel much better very soon. Just look out your window at the beautiful Scottsdale desert and think of us up here in a near blizzard! might make you feel better?

:thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!


Sorry that one didn't make it- doesn't pay to be soft hearted and farm!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what I have just found in a charity shop (thrift store). I'm not sure exactly what it is but have found a new use. Does anyone know what it really is? I think it may be German from a stamp below, and it has a chip off one 'foot'
> ...


That was my first thought- but would need something to get the gravy out with- but that could be missing. And gravy boats usually had a saucer to stand on for drips. But again could be missing.

see we have received an educated suggestion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


Now thats no good at -twice in such a short time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> spring arrives 20 march darowil - and yes - we have four seasons. in northwest ohio spring can still be fairly cool and usually very wet - april showers bring may flowers kind of wet. sometimes it keeps the farmers out of the field until mid-june.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


So that makes 90 in what is still officially winter then- that was what I thought. At least we were in autumn for our high temps


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > The new arrivals. It's hard to get a good picture. If this works I'll get more later. The little brown one was at the vet this AM so hope he'll pull through
> ...


There were 3 but we lost 2 of them. It was a difficult birth for the doe but the one is thriving. I have a picture of him meeting one of our dogs if I can get it on here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!
> ...


Maybe he will befed up with being caring- he might think Charlotte is really trying to get some more love and attention and figure he's done his bit for now!
Hope your husband doesn't follow you this time. Is it still really hot? So much harder to be sick- especially with a temperature when it is hot. Curling up in bed when it is cold is so much nicer than when it is hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then go here. sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/susanpearls/yarn-bombing-and-street-art/
> 
> ...


Don't some of them look just so amazing. While I am willing to spend some time knitting things for yarn bombing no way am I spending the type of time on it that some of those took!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gottastch the scarf and sock are both lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> **
> ETA: I didn't get the position here at work that I applied for. I'm trying to be an adult, but - doggone it - I'm tired of being told that they promote from within but they end up hiring from the outside. I'm ready to focus on my RIM certification process so I can have an extra fall-back.
> 
> I'm going for another piece of pie & some of Sam's tea; that will help me feel better....


Sorry you missed out on the new position- sounds like another option might be called for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I can't imagine Pontuf giving up on being there for Charlotte- faithfulness is part of his makeup.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch beautiful work on both the scarf and socks.

Pontuf keep mom warm and remind her to drink lots. So sorry you have this hopefully will be much shorter this time.

Redkimba sorry you did not get the job. It's very frustrating when they say one thing and do the opposite.

Hugs and prayers to all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


We really liked it- was amazed at how much flavour it had. I used store bought stock and didn't get a low salt (didn't see it for the vegtable stock) and think all the salt helped the flavour! Well worth while doing

I see that Kate enjoyed the chicken. As I am about to decide what to eat this week so I can go shopping I might use the chicken as one of the meals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


They look great.
I seem to have so many like other things I am knitting that getting much in the way of socks done. Sigh. Like Dead Fish Hats for some odd reason!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


Thats beautiful. That one I would love to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download
> ...


Why not join my workshop- it is almost identical!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

today's photo of the yucca, Friday 15th March 2013.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mawmaw what beautiful gourds!! I like the designs and I love the yucca leaves lashed on. We have something similar to the plant in S. OHio a few hours from where I live and I was wondering if they could be used as a fiber. I'm going to try it next time I'm there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Your workshop is on my list to sonehow do! as is Sams Wingspan. Looks like some of my Christmas scarves will be done in plenty of time- well assuming I actually finish them!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


My thoughts are that it was a fruit serving bowl used for serving a fruit stew/soup/mouse. Those typically came as an oblong bowl with legs attached. Of course the open "handles" would be allowing for the aroma to waft out and for carrying the serving bowl. The ladels used for serving did not normally come with the fruit tureen. The serving spoons and ladels came later as a set with the tureens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


me ditto for Sam and the Wingspan!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! How gorgeous!!! My husband's uncle grows gourds for his Purple Martin houses.


MawMaw12 said:


> Here is a site for folks interested in gourds and can't grow them yourselves.
> 
> http://www.WelburnGourdFarm.com.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this turned up on my facebook page


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


That's gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your sympathy toward the loss of the goat. 
Pontuf, I've heard of a lot of people getting that "double sickness" maybe you won't get another for a long time! I certainly hope so. Take care
Redkimba, It's so discouraging not to get the job you applied for. I just wish they'd just call and say they found someone else instead of making things up. Hope you get the next one.
Gottastitch, beautiful!
It's so hard to keep track of everyone but all who need healing are in my prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> ...


The only thing I would change about the recipe is not to put the rice in first as it says, but to stir it into the soup mix instead, as it gets kind of stuck under the chicken and needs longer to cook.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


It was 90 plus again today in AZ and we are expecting the same for the next few days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.salon.com/2013/03/13/say_goodbye_to_new_york_payphones_partner/?source=newsletter

After previous discussion it was interesting to encounter this.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


Awesome , beautiful work, one day I'll be doing that. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


I can see the little white spots, I really like the pattern, and that is my favorite color. Thank you. For sharing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> today's photo of the yucca, Friday 15th March 2013.


Wow and still growing. Just so beautiful, I wonder if it would grow in my home. Will be doing some checking to find out. Live that plant. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > today's photo of the yucca, Friday 15th March 2013.
> ...


They seem to be tremendously popular! I imagine it would be good inside with enough warmth and sunlight.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


Palm fonds work the same way as yucca leaves. We have Bear grass growing in patches ...sparsely. It is a flat read about 1/4 inch across. This was a favorite for Indians to lash pine needles..or other fibers together.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well will be coming home tomorrow, De. Was fun, love spending time with my daughter, she is a joy. Always ready to do and share. I am truly blessed to have her. So will talk to all tomorrow at my home, healing, joy and peace is my prayer for all.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


well planned. Emergency responders are so important. Many are volunteers and the future will need more due to lack of money from tax sources. With the UK having so many bombings from terrorist groups they surely see the future now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The little guy inhaled alot of amniotic fluid at birth, he was breech. He got pneumonia. He didn't make through the night. The other one is ok and eating well but has a ways to go. The Mama is fine and giving lots of milk. A hard night for us , not much sleep. I know of some who wouldn't be as concerned about it (farm life) but we're softies!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


I watch The Incredible Dr Pol on NatGio. The program has me pulling for all the little babies. Farm animals mostly on this program... dogs and some cats. He is a good vet and so well respected. Program originates from Michigan..near Mt Pleasant.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Found this on facebook thought it was funny and no disrespect intended to the new Pope or any Catholics


Priceless!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then go here. sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/susanpearls/yarn-bombing-and-street-art/
> 
> ...


On the pinterest site Sam posted there is a yellow crochet tire cover by madcrochetingfool1. The lady used to post on KP and I believe her cover was the first one I saw. She is a very fast crocheter and lives in Los Angeles area.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Here is a site for folks interested in gourds and can't grow them yourselves.
> 
> http://www.WelburnGourdFarm.com.


Thank you so much. I was going to google to see what info was out there...this is just wonderful.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


like this pattern very much. Beautiful


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie 
Flax has been used for millennia, TSN. There are drawings of linen garments on the walls of many Egypian tombs and from one of the oldest sites in Turkey, handspun and handwoven linen has been excavated. It think this material is over 4,000 years old (it was from a New Stone Age site but I can't remember the dates! The beginning of the New Stone Age varies across Europe!!). Fibes from nettles (Urtica dioica) are beautifully fine if well worked. Remember the German folk tale of the maiden spinning nettles to make shirts for her brothers that has been turned into swans? Ramie is also a nettle fibre and was popular some years ago, combined with cotton. I had a lovely white sweater in a ramie/cotton mix. I've spun flax and really badly!! It wasn't the greatest flax to begin with. I spun it to make garden twine for a friend who is gardening mad. He'd never had handspun garden twine before. I'm not surprised!![/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ramie was really nice. I remember a dress with Ramie and it was a favorite. Dont remember what is was combined with. Very light and draped. Dont think it was washable.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this turned up on my facebook page


read his books to my children.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!! There is no happier sound on earth than a baby's laugh.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well will be coming home tomorrow, De. Was fun, love spending time with my daughter, she is a joy. Always ready to do and share. I am truly blessed to have her. So will talk to all tomorrow at my home, healing, joy and peace is my prayer for all.


What a lovely thing to say about your daughter. I think you are both fortunate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your weather like azsticks - i noticed in the news tonight that phoenix was really hot today.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I need to get out and have a look - no yuccas on my lot....but I might need to plant some.... Hope all is well in your neck of the state Pontuf- luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are allowed the tears kate - some things just being on the happy tears.

sam



KateB said:


> Sitting here in tears (the happy kind  )as DS has just sent a video of Luke laughing! I just love that hearty chuckle they have. I can remember the first time that DS laughed as a baby, and now it's his son.........oops I'm off again!!  :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow kathy - this looks pretty spectactular.

sam



gottastch said:


> I've been working on my toe-up, magic loop sock today. The pattern was free on the internet but I didn't like the jogs between the rounds so I redid the hearts pattern; this is my result so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what the laundry does to my shirts and pants.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful scarf kathy - great color and pattern.

sam



gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like this a lot.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> this turned up on my facebook page


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, i just thought i would say that i havent disappeared, just been a bit flat out the last 2 days but i have read all the catch up pages.Took ages but i am done, i dont have time to comment but i have responded in my head as i read everyones comments. Gotta go, have a birthday dinner to get to shortly. Take care everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We had a beautiful day - 85 at 4pm. And tomorrow should be the same. We will cool down to 65-70 end of next week while you guys get another storm. I'm trying to stay caught up this week - doing pretty good if I may say so!back to tv with DH .


thewren said:


> what is your weather like azsticks - i noticed in the news tonight that phoenix was really hot today.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the review Darowil I think I will put the ingredients on my grocery list and make it next week when it cools down a little.


darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darowil that was me............. how did your like the recipes??? I really want to try the soup if you think is was good. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks- I wondered whether that would be a problem when I looked at the recipe. Well I have the ingredients now- probably Sunday (still got the soup to finish, and David is eating at Maryanne's tonight.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and then go here. sam
> ...


She had it as her avatar for a while at least- I recognised it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to the library today and found a Stephanie Pearl-McPhee book. Made the mistake of glancing through it and ofcourse ended up giggling away. 
"In my private hopefull heart of heart ... I have a secret wish to injure a lower limb.
...I know it sounds crazy...I'm not a masochist; I don't enjoy pain, so I don't really want the injury to be permanent or painful, just a mild and slow-to-heal injury to my foot or leg. Imagine going to the doctor with a vague and minor ache in your knee and being told that the only cure, what you simply must do, is sit down and rest for the next weeks. Surely, as a knitter, you can see where I am going with this." She then goes on to say that in her best version of this dream it will the 6 weeks before Christmas.
It was especially funny as I have certaintly thought just like that. I assume that we are not the only two knitters to have thought that are we? or we are the only crazy knitters out there?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three o'clock - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> three o'clock - see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


Night night Sam, sleep well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Finally got my photo of my scarf/shawlette to download


that is beautiful and so is the colour :-D :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And if they have shoes, probably need socks, 4 at a time.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Thanks for all this fascinating info. ptofVarelerie. Sounds like you know how to be totally self sufficient in threads, if necessary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to sign out for some rest, also, warm evening after a hot afternoon! Good thing I can set my fan and my bedroom cools quickly! Happy Day/evening, sleep well America!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope you have a restful night ready to start again Friday PM. Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


But if it was as vigorous as this one it would raise the roof!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

insomnia is new to me, and I have to say it sucks!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up early. Going on guided tour to Little Petroglyph Canyon. Will take pix but probably won't post til Sam starts next weeks KTP.
Sassy Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm back in bed with flu like symptoms, fever, chills, stomach pains, weak, no appetite, sensitive skin, I can 't believe I'm going through this again! Just got over it!


I'm so sorry you seem to have had a relapse.
Lots of prayers and love are being sent!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Yes, and just the tube socks with large feet parts! dont need to make the heel and turn it! ok, here is the plan, I will knit two for the front ones, and you knit up two for the back? colors ---- something bright??!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


ANd do the socks go under or over the shoes?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


my guess is that they will need to be tried on as we knit them, what do you think? hmmmmm, might need a pattern!!!! any hints from you? I am thinking we need some input on this venture.......................I mean, someone has to go out and measure the old gray mare's feet! and we need to make them with the right needle sizes! worsted weight yarn?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I so hope this works, I found it on my facebook today and haven't laughed so much in ages lol mahe sure u watch till the end lol

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=351015288352471


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> I so hope this works, I found it on my facebook today and haven't laughed so much in ages lol mahe sure u watch till the end lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=351015288352471


 :lol: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sounds like shopping to me :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:



> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


ok Patches, that sounds great! you go ahead and organize the yarn crawl ............ we need lots of places to explore and see about the yarns and stuff...........


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> I so hope this works, I found it on my facebook today and haven't laughed so much in ages lol mahe sure u watch till the end lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=351015288352471


But glad it wasn't me trying it out- I would have been so pissed! Funny watching it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you have a restful night ready to start again Friday PM. Hugs.


thanks TNS, slept through to 2 am which is very good going for me- catching up with the rest of the world via the BBC news! Have to watch it this time of night because I don't have satelite [how do you spell that?!] or cable- [too pricey]. They are showing a protest film from Syria using hand puppets- the sort of thing that just does not make it into our news system- although I did see a clip of Prince Charles and the Duchess in Jordan a couple of times. Hope your day has been going well- you will be well aware that the KTP starts off as you roll over to tomorrw [our today i.e., Saturday- this is because Dave in London liked to kick it off at 11 pm GMT, which Sam has adjusted to 5 pm EDT [if I have the right acronym] . 
Happy Day! anyway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Literally!!!! avoid the genus Yucca species Elephantides!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> insomnia is new to me, and I have to say it sucks!!!


so sorry to hear you have joined the club, Pup Lover! at least there is usually someone around the globe on the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one worth sharing!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne so happy the baby arrived healthy and beautiful. I know you are going to spoil her rotten but in a good way. Love the name she was given too. Hope you get to see her this weekend.


Won't be going this weekend as they are having family come in from all over the state. But they are talking about coming here so my Mom can see and hold Allie, of course I am thrilled at this!! My neighbor has a bassinet that we can use so they won't have to bring everything with them, LOL. Plus they have never been to this area, Daniel will be coming with them also, so he can show them around and I can babysit while they have a chance to get out for a bit! 
I'm totally excited about this for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now to set the date for this, will get J's schedule for work and go from there!! I'll have pictures for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get a picture from my phone to load on here but it just will not work.. grrrrrrr
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne so happy the baby arrived healthy and beautiful. I know you are going to spoil her rotten but in a good way. Love the name she was given too. Hope you get to see her this weekend.
> ...


That sounds so exciting! something I have missed out on totally. Despite having the two grands. Wretched dysfunctionality.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This morning I got a call from the college Jamie attends. They are on lockdown due to a shooting in town. Shortly after wards Jamie called me to let me know she is ok. There are 4 dead and 2 injured that i know if. As of a 1/2 hour ago they still hadn't found the guy. I will be glad when I am notified that the suspect has been caught. Spring break starts for them tomorrow. I feel bad for the families of the victims, so sad. I thought Herkimer was a quiet little town.


So glad that Jamie is safe, one never knows when a quiet town will explode with such horror. Keeping you and yours in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Marianne -congratulations on becoming a nana. Your baby shares the names of my first born. Beautiful. What have you made for Allison?
> 
> Caren -glad your daughter is safe-a scary situation for sure.
> 
> ...


I've just completed a baby sack type cocoon for her, working on a blanket, it's a lacy design so is taking a bit of time as I have to rest my hands too often doing this type of stitching. I am not very good with charts, really need to practice them more often I guess. Just get confused as to where I am in the pattern. I do have the magnetic board and use it faithfully. Lifelines are a must for me!!! Will post pictures and pattern links when I find my camera again.. seems I misplaced several things during my hurried trip to Arkansas


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well better measuring a horses feet than going round to colllect bison hair (or whatever is called)! Courier had a pst about bison yarn with gold in it and they collect the hair from the bushes etc. Guess they don't want to get too near the bison itself to get the hair! 
Do you think horses mind what colours they wear? Give me the measuements and I coul dowrk out the pattern- do them from the bottom up. Crazy me- I have the idea in my mind!

I thought I had already posted this and went to do something else and there the poor neglected thing was sitting patiently waiting for me to return.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one worth sharing!


Am going to share this with my husband. He will relate! 
DD has been home for a visit...it has been wonderful to have her here. She is hosting a small party for friends tonight so I will enjoy helping her. It is fun to be the sous-chef for a change! She has become a very good cook...more adventuresome than I am. 
Have enjoyed all the wonderful pictures and stories. The poles with the gourds cleared up a mystery for me...I think I have seen them driving around but never knew what they were. The gourds are lovely!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157452-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

